# لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

* سؤال برئ لكل مسلم
هل لو ظهر لك الله بنفسه سواء فى رؤيا او بأى طريقه واقنعك بأن لا أبدية بدون دم المسيح وأن المسيحية هى الحق هل ستؤمن أم سترفض وأرجوكم السؤال واضح جدا ومعه استبيان فأرجوا عدم الخروج عن الموضوع او الرد على مشاركات الآخرين​ *


----------



## zeus_zeus (30 ديسمبر 2006)

_*تصدق ان السؤال ده لو نم عن شىء فهو بينم على عدم ثقتك بدينك الى انت قلب دمغنا فى المنتدى عليه 
انا بقى مش هرد وده لانى واثق جدا من ان الدين الاسلامى هو الدين الصواب الصحيح *_


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 يناير 2007)

"حتى ولو قام أحد الموتى،ان لم يتعلّموا من الانجيل،فسيقولون:الشيطان يباغتنا ليفقدنا نعنة الاسلام"
أظن لا،لأنهم من حجر-إلا القلييييل القليل-


----------



## mohamed triple H (10 يناير 2007)

ربنا مش بيظهر لحد وانا اسف مش هقدر اشارك في الاستفتاء


----------



## فاروق الامة (11 يناير 2007)

ربنا مش بيظهر لحد......

ودعنى اسألك لو ظهر لك رسول الله وقال لك ان الاسلام هو الحق او لو ظهر لك اخيه المسيح وقال لك ان الاسلام هو الحق هل سوف تؤمن الاسلام ..


----------



## sultan (11 يناير 2007)

zeus_zeus قال:


> _*تصدق ان السؤال ده لو نم عن شىء فهو بينم على عدم ثقتك بدينك الى انت قلب دمغنا فى المنتدى عليه
> انا بقى مش هرد وده لانى واثق جدا من ان الدين الاسلامى هو الدين الصواب الصحيح *_






{لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا}[3]، وقال تعالى {لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ * لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ * أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ}[4]، وقال تعالى: {وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ يُضَاهِئُونَ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ * اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلا لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ}[5]، 


{وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ}[1]، وقال تعالى: {إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإِسْلامُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ إِلا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ * فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالْأُمِّيِّينَ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ 

الله يهدي من يشاء ويظل من يشاء


----------



## Scofield (11 يناير 2007)

فاروق الامة;169796 قال:
			
		

> ربنا مش بيظهر لحد......
> 
> ودعنى اسألك لو ظهر لك رسول الله وقال لك ان الاسلام هو الحق او لو ظهر لك اخيه المسيح وقال لك ان الاسلام هو الحق هل سوف تؤمن الاسلام ..


 

ههههههههههههههه
قال ******* يظهر قال
لعلمك ***** بتاعك نفسه قال انه يقدر يظهر فى المنام لكن الحقيقة لا
وطبعا لو ظهر فى المنام متبقاش رؤية ليه 
لان الاحلام من صنع العقل وعندما تفكر فى شخص و تتخيله ترى صورته فى أحلامك و خيلاتك
******************************:beee: 
_______________
تم التعديل بواسطة ( السمردلي ) .


----------



## Scofield (11 يناير 2007)

mohamed triple H قال:


> ربنا مش بيظهر لحد وانا اسف مش هقدر اشارك في الاستفتاء




ههههههههههههه
أنت بكده أثبت جهلك حتى فى دينك
أيه رأيك أنه ظهر فى القرآن
و ظهر لنبيك كما يدعى فى الاحاديث؟


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 يناير 2007)

ٌREMON قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> أنت بكده أثبت جهلك حتى فى دينك
> أيه رأيك أنه ظهر فى القرآن
> و ظهر لنبيك كما يدعى فى الاحاديث؟



  أنا مش عارف،نعلنهم دينهم ولا ننورهم؟
يا صديقي المسلم،اعرف عدوك لتقدر أن تتفاداه-الاسلام-.


----------



## Scofield (11 يناير 2007)

sultan قال:


> {لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا}[3]، وقال تعالى {لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ * لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ * أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ}[4]، وقال تعالى: {وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ يُضَاهِئُونَ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ * اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلا لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ}[5]،
> 
> الآية دى موجود تفسيرها فى موضوع تانى و انا جيبته امس و لو قرأته هتتأكد انها مبتتكلمش علينا نحن المسيحين و لكن تتكلم عن البدع المريمية و اليعقوبية و النسطورية التى لم تعترف بها
> المسيحية أصلا و حاربتها
> ...



وأيه رأيك أنها مكتوبة فى مصحف آخر بدل الاسلام الحنيفية؟
قرآنكم محرف محرف
لن تجد اى تطابق بين قرآنين مختلفين


----------



## فاروق الامة (11 يناير 2007)

ٌREMON قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> أنت بكده أثبت جهلك حتى فى دينك
> أيه رأيك أنه ظهر فى القرآن
> و ظهر لنبيك كما يدعى فى الاحاديث؟




ياراجل طيب متجيب نص قرأنى انه ربنا ظهر للنبى او حديث

واتكلم بادب واحترم نفسك ...


----------



## فاروق الامة (11 يناير 2007)

ٌREMON قال:


> وأيه رأيك أنها مكتوبة فى مصحف آخر بدل الاسلام الحنيفية؟
> قرآنكم محرف محرف
> لن تجد اى تطابق بين قرآنين مختلفين



ياراجل اثبت جهلك ياجاهل


----------



## Scofield (11 يناير 2007)

فاروق الامة قال:


> ياراجل طيب متجيب نص قرأنى انه ربنا ظهر للنبى او حديث
> 
> واتكلم بادب واحترم نفسك ...




بس كده اتفضل
"عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏: ‏"‏رأيت ربي عز وجل‏"‏ رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح‏.
وعن ابن عباس أنه كان يقول‏:‏ إن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى ربه مرتين‏:‏ مرة ببصره ومرة بفؤاده‏.‏ رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ورجاله رجال الصحيح خلا جهور بن منصور الكوفي، وجهور بن منصور ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات 
راجع مجمع الزوائد و منبع الفوائد للهيثمي .. كتاب الإيمان .. باب في الرؤية
"
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن عمرو بن نبهان بن صفوان البصري الثقفي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن كثير العنبري أبو غسان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سلم بن جعفر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الحكم بن أبان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عكرمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏قال ‏‏رأى ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏ربه قلت أليس الله يقول لا تدركه الأبصار و هو يدرك الابصار ‏قال ويحك ذاك إذا تجلى بنوره الذي هو نوره وقال أريه مرتين 

سنن الترمذي .. كتاب تفسير القرآن عن رسول الله .. باب و من سورة النجم

وأخرج الترمذي وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم والطبراني والحاكم وصححه وابن مردويه واللالكائي في السنة عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ رأى محمد ربه‏.‏

قال عكرمة‏:‏ فقلت له‏:‏ أليس الله يقول }لا تدركه الأبصار و هو يدرك الأبصار{؟ قال‏:‏ لا أم لك‏.‏‏!‏ ذاك نوره وإذا تجلى بنوره لا يدركه شيء‏.‏ وفي لفظ‏:‏ إنما ذلك إذا تجلى بكيفيته لم يقم له بصر‏.‏
 راجع الدر المنثور بالتفسير بالمأثور للسيوطي لسورة الأنعام 103

"‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سلمة بن شبيب ‏ ‏وعبد بن حميد ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أيوب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي قلابة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏قال ‏‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أتاني الليلة ربي تبارك وتعالى في أحسن صورة قال أحسبه قال في المنام فقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏هل تدري فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى قال قلت لا قال فوضع يده بين كتفي حتى وجدت بردها بين ثديي أو قال في نحري فعلمت ما في السماوات وما في الأرض قال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏هل تدري فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى قلت نعم قال في الكفارات والكفارات المكث في المساجد بعد الصلوات والمشي على الأقدام إلى الجماعات ‏ ‏وإسباغ ‏ ‏الوضوء في المكاره ومن فعل ذلك عاش بخير ومات بخير وكان من خطيئته كيوم ولدته أمه وقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏إذا صليت فقل اللهم إني أسألك فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات وحب المساكين وإذا أردت بعبادك ‏ ‏فتنة ‏ ‏فاقبضني إليك غير مفتون قال والدرجات إفشاء السلام وإطعام الطعام والصلاة بالليل والناس نيام 

سنن الترمذي .. كتاب تفسير القرآن عن رسول الله .. باب و من سورة ص
"
وأخرج عبد الرزاق وأحمد وعبد بن حميد والترمذي وحسنه ومحمد بن نصر رضي الله عنه في كتاب الصلاة قال‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏أتاني ربي الليلة في أحسن صورة أحسبه قال في المنام قال‏:‏ يا محمد هل تدري فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى‏؟‏ قلت لا‏.‏ فوضع يده بين كتفي حتى وجدت بردها بين ثديي أو في نحري، فعلمت ما في السموات وما في الأرض ثم قال‏:‏ يا محمد هل تدري فيم يختصم الملأ‏ الأعلى‏؟‏ قلت‏:‏ نعم‏.‏ في الكفارات، والمكث في المسجد بعد الصلوات، والمشي على الأقدام إلى الجماعات، وإسباغ الوضوء في المكاره، ومن فعل ذلك عاش بخير وكان من خطيئته كيوم ولدته أمه، وقل يا محمد إذا صليت‏:‏ اللهم إني أسألك فعل الخيرات، وترك المنكرات، وحب المساكين، وإذا أردت بعبادك فتنة فاقبضني إليك غير مفتون‏.‏ قال‏:‏ والدرجات‏.‏ إفشاء السلام، وإطعام الطعام، والصلاة بالليل والناس نيام‏"‏‏.‏



وأخرج الطبراني في السنة وابن مردويه عن جابر بن سمرة رضي الله عنه قال‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏إن الله تجلى لي في أحسن صورة فسألني فيم يختصم الملائكة‏؟‏ قلت‏:‏ يا رب ما لي به علم‏.‏ فوضع يده بين كتفي حتى وجدت بردها بين ثديي، فما سألني عن شيء إلا علمته قلت‏:‏ في الدرجات، والكفارات، وإطعام الطعام، وإفشاء السلام، والصلاة بالليل والناس نيام‏)‏‏.‏ 



راجع الدر المنثور بالتفسير بالمأثور للسيوطي لسورة ص 67-70


----------



## Scofield (11 يناير 2007)

فاروق الامة قال:


> ياراجل اثبت جهلك ياجاهل




ههههههههه 
متخفش انا مش باخد لكلام الجهلة أمثالك يا من تجهل بدينك و تتشبه بيعفور
"‏وأخرج الحاكم في المستدرك عن أبيّ بن كعب قال‏:‏ قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن الله أمرني أن أقرأ عليك القرآن فقرأ ‏{‏لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين‏}‏ ومن بقيتها‏:‏ لوأن ابن آدم سأل واديا من مال فأعطيه سأل ثانيًا وإن سأل ثانيًا فأعطيه سأل ثالثًا ولا يملأ جوف ابن آدم إلا التراب ويتوب الله على من تاب وإن ذات الدين عند الله الحنيفية غير اليهودية ولا النصرنية ومن يعمل خيرًا فلن يكفره "
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=156&CID=18
و
"من المهم أن نشير هنا إلى أن الآية في شكلها الحالي تُقرأ كالتالي : "إن الدين عند الله الإسلام" في حين كان بن مسعود يستعمل كلمة "الحنيفية" مكان كلمة "الإسلام"
http://www.answering-islam.org/Arabic/Gilchrist/Jam/jam4-1.htm


----------



## Scofield (11 يناير 2007)

وكمان شوف كده
القصيدة أعلاه تحمل قسمات الدين الحنيفي الذي صارت فيما بعد مرتكزات الدين الإسلامي وعناصره الأساسية التي تمحورت حولها الكثير والكثير من الآيات القرآنية. ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن الحنيفية حظيت بمكانة متميزة في القرآن، حتى أن الآية القرآنية " إن الدين عند الله الإسلام" (سورة آل عمران: أية 19) كانت تقرأ في مصحف عبد الله بن مسعود : " إن الدين عند الله الحنيفية
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache:fes4B1ullEkJ:www.rezgar.com/debat/show.art.asp%3Faid%3D43094+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%86+%D8%B9%D9%86%D8%AF+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AD%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%A9&hl=en&gl=eg&ct=clnk&cd=8
هههههههههه مين الجاهل دلوقتى؟


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (11 يناير 2007)

هيقول...
اشهد ان لااله الا الله واشهد ان يسوع المسيح هو الله.......


----------



## فاطمـة (11 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


أستاذ اني أرى أن سؤالك غريب شيئا ما..


كيف لله سبحانه وتعالى أن يظهر..؟؟


وحتى لو ظهر فكيف لنا أن نتحمل رؤيته؟؟

فنحن لانتحمل حتى رؤية الملائكة والجن!!



فكيف لنا بالله سبحانه وتعالى؟؟؟!!



الله يهديكم ويصلح بالكم


----------



## فاطمـة (11 يناير 2007)

أعووووووووووووووووذ بالله


أعووووذ بالله



قال تعالى :"قل هو الله أحد,الله الصمد,لم يلد ولم يولد,ولم يكن له كفوا أحد"


الله يهديك أستاذ  avamina


----------



## Scofield (11 يناير 2007)

فاطمـة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> 
> أستاذ اني أرى أن سؤالك غريب شيئا ما..
> ...


:t33:


----------



## Scofield (11 يناير 2007)

فاطمـة;170072 قال:
			
		

> أعووووووووووووووووذ بالله
> 
> 
> أعووووذ بالله
> ...


 

أخص عليك يا أفا مينا و أنا اللى فكرك مؤمن تطلع كافر زينا 
الشهادة مبتتقالش كده
العلماء المسلمين أجمعو أن من قال الشهادتين طلع الجنة أو طلع منها على حسب النوع
خد بالك و أتعلمها كويس
قول معايا
"أشهد أن لا أله الا الله###############"
والشهادة الثانية
"أشهد أن لا أله الا الله و أن يسوع المسيح أبن الله الحى"
----------------
تم التعديل بواسطة ( السمردلي ) .
مع تنبيه لتهدئة الحوار .


----------



## فاطمـة (11 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عن ماذا تتكلم استاذ؟؟؟وماذا دهاااك؟؟

بالنسبة لاجاباتك الاولى:

لااعجز الله سبحانه وتعالى بل هو قادر على كل شيء,لكنه لا يظهر ابدااا في الارض بل سيظهر لناسبحانه  في الآخرة..!

والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يراه يااستاذ بل كان الله سبحانه يوحي اليه عن طريق الوحي اللي هو جبريل عليه السلام..!

 بالنسبة للملائكة فأكيد هي مخلوقات لن تؤذي أي مسلم مؤمن وايضا الجن ولكنني لااتكلم عن الاذاااية أتكلم عن الشكل فالملاائكة مثلا  نووووورهم وحسنهم لايقدر احد أن يصمد أمامه..!!!


اللهم انا نعوذ بك من فتنة المسيح الدجال..


الله يهديك استاذ

وامنى منك استاذ ان لاتجااوب حتى تفهم القصد..

وشكرا


----------



## فاطمـة (11 يناير 2007)

ٌREMON;170233 قال:
			
		

> أخص عليك يا أفا مينا و أنا اللى فكرك مؤمن تطلع كافر زينا
> الشهادة مبتتقالش كده
> العلماء المسلمين أجمعو أن من قال الشهادتين طلع الجنة أو طلع منها على حسب النوع
> خد بالك و أتعلمها كويس
> ...


 

قال تعالى:"قل هو الله أحد ,الله الصمد ,لم يلد ولم يولد,ولم يكن له كفؤا أحد"















لااله الا الله_محمد رسول الله
---------------------------
تم التعديل على الاٍقتباس فقط ( بسبب تعديل النص الأصلي ) .
( السمردلي ) .


----------



## فاطمـة (11 يناير 2007)

نجم ثاقب جزاك الله خيرا

جزاك الله خيرا أيها الاخ الكريم


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (11 يناير 2007)

انا اسف ياجماعه لو غلط فى حقكم..
بس فعلا احنا عاوزين اجابه على السؤال بهدوء وعقلانيه لاننا انحرفنا الى مواضيع جانبيه ملهاش لزوم..
من فضلكم جاوبوا على السؤال ....بس اللى مش عاجبه الموضوع ميعلقش ...
واكرر اسفى مره اخرى ......سلامى لكم.


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

فاروق الامة قال:


> ربنا مش بيظهر لحد......
> 
> ودعنى اسألك لو ظهر لك رسول الله وقال لك ان الاسلام هو الحق او لو ظهر لك اخيه المسيح وقال لك ان الاسلام هو الحق هل سوف تؤمن الاسلام ..


اخى الحبيب لم اقل الا لو ظهر لك الله ولم اقصد وجها لوجه فقط بل اقصد ان ارسل لك رسالته بأى طريقه الهيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بما انت فيه


----------



## muslim1 (11 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا يا coptic hero  علي كلامك ونصيحتك لاخوانك المسيحيين فهي فعلا بتدل علي أدبك وانك شخص محترم ,,,,
ثانيا عشان زي ما حضرتك طلبت ان ندخل في الموضوع علي طول انا هاجوبك وبصراحه بس اسمحلي ابدأ بمقدمة صغيرة
احنا يامسلمين مؤمنين بالمسيح عليه السلام زي ماحضرتك عارف لاكن بنختلف معاكو في عدة نقاط
1- ان المسيح ليس الله  2-ليس ابن الله  3- ليس الروح القدس & وهو ليس الثلاثة في صورة واحده
 وتوضح لك هذه الايه مقصدي

*لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَـهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُواْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ *[المائدة : 73]

ولاكن نؤمن بأنه رسول نبي من عند الله زيه زي جميع الانبياء  ابراهيم واسماعيل ويعقوب واسحاق ويوسف وموسي ...... إلخ عليهم السلام اجمعين كانو يعيشون مثل الناس يأكلون ويشربون ويدخلون الحمام جميعا
وتوضح لك هذه الايات مقصدي

*وَما أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَّا إِنَّهُمْ لَيَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشُونَ فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ وَجَعَلْنَا بَعْضَكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ فِتْنَةً أَتَصْبِرُونَ وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ بَصِيراً *[الفرقان : 20]

*مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلاَنِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ* [المائدة : 75]

*إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ* [آل عمران : 59]

فالبنسبه ان الله لو اوحي اليا سيدنا جبريل عليه السلام وقال لي  ان المسيح هو  الله وانه هو ابن الله وانه هو الروح القدس او هو الثلاثة في صورة واحده كما تدعون 
بكل صراحه وبصرف النظر عن اني مسلم  فستكون اجابتي هي ( لآ )
لانني لن اعبد اله له شريك او له ولد او روح قدس ,,, او اله ثلاثة في صورة واحده كما تدعون ولن اتخذ كتابا مقدسا مليء بالآخطاء بانه كتاب الله ابدأ
فأنا اعبد اله واحد لا شريك له ,,, الاله الذي خلق كل شيء السموات والارض والملائكة والجن والانس
الذي خلق المسيح وموسي وابراهيم وجميع الانبياء ,,,,,, 
وهذه الايات توضح لك مقصدي

*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُواْ رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ* [البقرة : 21]

*هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُم مَّا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ *[البقرة : 29]

*لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَآلُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَن يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَن يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَن فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً وَلِلّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ *[المائدة : 17]

*إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ مَا مِن شَفِيعٍ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ ذَلِكُمُ اللّهُ رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ أَفَلاَ تَذَكَّرُونَ* [يونس : 3]


*ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ [34]مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ مِن وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ [35]وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُّسْتَقِيمٌ [36]فَاخْتَلَفَ الْأَحْزَابُ مِن بَيْنِهِمْ فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِن مَّشْهَدِ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ [37]
أَسْمِعْ بِهِمْ وَأَبْصِرْ يَوْمَ يَأْتُونَنَا لَكِنِ الظَّالِمُونَ الْيَوْمَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ [38]وَأَنذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْحَسْرَةِ إِذْ قُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ وَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ *[ 39] سورة مريم

ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت لك مقصدي وان تكون قد اقتنعت اننا لن نعبد غير الله احدا ابدا ابدا ابدا

واسف ان كنت قد طولت في الموضوع


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

اخى الحبيب لم تجيبنى انت تؤمن بأن المسيح نبى اريد ان اعرف ما رد فعلك لو سيادتك اقتنعت بكل السبل ان المسيح هو الله هل ستؤمن ايمان المسيحيين ام لا هذا هو السؤال انا عاوز اجابه قاطعه بدون مراوغه السؤال واضح انتظر ردك ومشاركتك فى الاستفتاء


----------



## !|!piro!|! (12 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> * سؤال برئ لكل مسلم
> هل لو ظهر لك الله بنفسه سواء فى رؤيا او بأى طريقه واقنعك بأن لا أبدية بدون دم المسيح وأن المسيحية هى الحق هل ستؤمن أم سترفض وأرجوكم السؤال واضح جدا ومعه استبيان فأرجوا عدم الخروج عن الموضوع او الرد على مشاركات الآخرين​ *



_*"اعتقد انهم سيفضلون ظلام الشيطان على نور المسيح"..!!​*_


----------



## mohamed5555 (12 يناير 2007)

اذا سالت اي اخ مسيحي و قلت له لماذا ترك الله محمد يؤلف كلاما و يقول هو من عند الله سوف يقول لك بكل بساطة( لانه يريد ان يختبرنا) و اذا تمعنت في هذه الاجابة فسوف تجد العجب العجاب و انا سوف اوضح هذا من خلال بعض النقاط التي نتفق عليها(مسلمين و مسيحين و يهود)وهي اولا ان الله يري كل شي و يسمع كل شيءو يقدر علي كل شيءوقبل كل ذلك فهو  يحب عباده ولا يقبل بظلمهم
و لكن مالم يؤخذ في الاعتبار هو الفرق بين الاختبار(يعني ان يعرف الله من يعبده حقا) وبين التخبط(وهو مالا يريده الله ل عباده كما قولنا سابقا) فالله بالفعل يرسل من يغوي الناس لكي يعرف الله الخبيث من الطيب فقد ترك الله ابليس وهو  (اي الله) يعلم تمام العلم ان ابليس سوف يبعد بعض الناس عن طريق الله ولكن تركه الله ليختبر الناس كما ترك الله بعض شرار الناس الذين دعوا الي الالحاد علنا مثل ماركس ولينين وداروين كل هؤلاء
تركهم الله لكي يختبر عباده
اذا قد يقول احدهم ان الله ترك محمد يبث اكاذيبه مثلما ترك ابليس او مثلما ترك ماركس اوغيره من فلاسفة الالحاد لكي يحتبر الناس 
و الجواب هو ان الفارق بين من يتبع ابليس او اتباعه من الانس مثل ماركس مثلا يكون علي علم تام بانه بعيد عن طريق الله او هو كافر بالله فعلا و هو بذلك فشل في الاختبار الذي اعده الله له لانه ترك طريق الحق  و اتبع من يعلم  انه  عدو الله 
و لكن في حالة محمد(ص) فالامر مختلف تماما فمحمد (ص)يقول انه من عند الله نفسه وهنا تسقط حجة الاختبار نهائيا لان في هذه الحالة فمن يتبع محمد  يظن انه علي طريق الله وكما قولنا سابقا فان من بديهيات الاديان الموحدة ان الله يسمع ويري ويقدر علي كل شيء وان كان يعلم الله بعلمه المطلق ان محمد ليس رسول من عنده ويعلم ان هناك الملايين الذين سوف يتبعوه  لانه من عند الله لذلك فاذا تركه يدعي عليه الكذب فهو بذلك يظلم المسلمين الذين تبعوا الاسلام لانه من عند الله و يصلون ويصومون ويتصدقون لانهم يعلمو انهم يعبدون الله
فهل علمتم الان ماهو الفرق ؟؟؟؟

و اخيرا فهل يعلم احد الاية التي تقول( وكفي بالله شهيدا)
فالبانسبة للمسلمين فانهم يروا الله بقلوبهم     وليسو بحاجة الي غيرهم ليدلهم عليه لاننا لا نعبد محمد بل نعبد الله الذي يرانا و يعرف اننا نعبده بصدق لان الله  شهيدا علينا و عليكم
و بالمناسبه فعلي مدار تاريخ الا سلام لم يظهر الله لاحد ويقول له هذا (فهل المسلمون علي مدار تاريخهم لم يكن فيهم احد مخلص مع الله لكي يظهر له وينقذه من الاسلام؟)


----------



## قلم حر (12 يناير 2007)

لم أقرأ ردا واحدا في جوهر الموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
المهم :
لا تنسوا اٍستخدام قسم الشكاوي على التجاوزات و السب الخاص بقسم ( حوار الأديان ) عند الضروره .
أهلا بكم جميعا .
موفقون .


----------



## muslim1 (12 يناير 2007)

عزيزي السمردلي
اعتقد اني قد جاوبت علي الاستفتاء بمنتهي الصراحه والوضوح 
وحضرتك بتقول انك لم تقرأ نصا واحدا في جوهر الموضوع انا اتعجب
اولا اسمحلي ابين لك لماذا لم ولن يشترك اي مسلم في هذا الاستفتاء
الاستاذ كاتب الموضوع ذكي جدا فهو قد كتب الاستفتاء مجرد سؤالين فقط ويريد الاجابة بنعم ام لا
فأذا جاوب احد المسلمين بنعم علي السؤال الاول فأنه بذلك سوف يكفر بان الله واحد
لاشريك له لان لم يحدث ولن يحدث ابداااااا ان يرسل الله الوحي لبشر غير الرسل والانبياء 

اما اذا جاوب اي مسلم علي السؤال الثاني ب لا 
فسوف تقولون هكذا هو المسلم متعصب بدينه ومتمسك به حتي ولو ظهر الله له وقال له
واخبره انه علي خطأ ...

اما بالنسبة للمسيحيين اعتقد ان لو سأل احد المسلمين اي مسيحي سؤال مثل هذا
-اذا اوحي اليك الله بسيدنا جبريل وقال لك ان سيدنا محمد هو نبي الله وهو خاتم الانبياء
والقرأن هو كتاب الله الحقيقي .. فهل تؤمن مثل المسلمون وتترك المسيحية؟؟


اعتقد ان المسيحي سوف يجاوب علي السؤال بنعم.. لماذا ؟؟
لان المسيحيين يمكن ان يؤمنو بأن محمدعليه الصلاة والسلام نبي من عند الله وليس بأله 
او ابن الله ,,,, لاكن المسلم لن يؤمن ابدا مهما حدث ان المسيح هو الله او ابنه او ثلاثة كما تقولون
ارجو ان تكون قد عرفت مصير هذا الاستفتاء عما بعد ..


----------



## Scofield (12 يناير 2007)

فاطمـة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> عن ماذا تتكلم استاذ؟؟؟وماذا دهاااك؟؟
> :dntknw:
> ...



ربنا ينورلك طريقك و تعرفى نبيك على حقيقته العارية و تشوفى الاله الحقيقي قبل فوات الاوان


----------



## نجم ثاقب (12 يناير 2007)

شكرا لجميع المسيحيين الحقيقيين والمباركين
شكرا لكل من فهم لغة الأدب في ردي فشكرني لأنه المؤدب
شكرا للأخ Coptic Hero 
شكرا للأخ Avamina 
شكرا للأخت فاطمة
شكرا لكل من بادر بالأدب قبلي
مسؤوليتنا كلنا تثبيت مظلة الأدب من فوقنا .
وان كنتم تحترمون حرية الرأى
فالسؤال في الاستبيان لا ينصفه عندي خياران محددان .
لأني لو افترضت جدلا ولأجل خدمة المثال بان الله يدعوني للمسيحية
فسأرد بهذا السؤال....
( لماذا وهبتنا نعمة العقل التي شكرناك عليها لتحاسبنا بما لم يقنعنا...؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
لماذا وافق الاسلام فطرتنا وتفكيرنا بسبب نعمة شكرناك عليها..........؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
لماذا لم يجذبنا غير الاسلام بأمر نعمة العقل التي شكرناك عليها....؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
لماذا أشعر بأن ذلك مجرد سؤال استبيان لأنك لست الله الذي أنعم بالعقل علينا.....)؟
بكل صراحة هذا الرد.... ولأن الكلام تفترضون أن أفرضه أنه بيني وبين الله .
أقول ما قلته .....
ولتعلموا أني أحترم أن تقولوا بينكم وبين الله ماشئتم .
وحسبنا أننا اذا التقينا والله في قلب كل منا كما يفهمه كل منا
فاننا يجب أن نتحاور بما يقتضيه أصول الحوار .
فمن قالها بأدب أنه لا يؤمن بنبوة محمد والقران .
لا يحزنه أدبي اذ أجيب بأن فلا أوافق ايمانه بذلك الرد .
أعود لأشكركم جميعا
نعم نحن لا نؤمن بعقيدة الاخر .
لكننا بالحوار المؤدب والناجح نتعارف على قناعات بعضنا بصراحة ودون تجريح.
امتناني لكل الردود المؤدبة , وأدعو بالهداية لغيرها .
واقبلوا اجابتي على سؤال الاستبيان لأنها قناعتي بالرد بصراحة وأدب .
أطيب الأمنيات لكم أصدقائي .

        من أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## نجم ثاقب (12 يناير 2007)

أخي Muslim 1
ان كنت أنا واخوانك المسلمين نتفهم غضبك
لكن نتمنى أن تتفهم أن هناك اخوان لنا مسيحيين
ان لم يغضبوا مثلنا لكنهم تفهموا غضبنا .
أخشى أن يجرك غضبك بأن لا تشاركنا مانتمناه خدمة لأصول الحوار .
لذا ابدأ من حيث انتهيت دون تعميم اذ قلت : حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل وهي تكفي.
نواسي بعضنا على جرح مشاعرنا
ونتقبل شاكرين عزاء اخواننا المسيحيين المهذبين بما أصابنا من ألم.
واهدأ حتى يعرفوك كما أنت , وكما يجب أن يعرفوك , وكما نحب أن يعرفوك.
أطيب تمنياتي لك وللجميع.

                        أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## muslim1 (12 يناير 2007)

اخي نجم ثاقب حياك الله 
ارجو ان تعزروني يا اخي 
فكما تري مايلفظون من شتائم وافترائات علي الله ورسوله والقرأن
وانا اعلم ياأخي ان بعض المسيحيين لا يفعلون مثل هذه الالفاظ والشتائم بل 
يردون ايضا علي ما يكتب في حقنا واحيانا يعظونهم ولهم جزيل الشكر والاحترام
ولكني اتعجب من المشرفين ومن ادارة المنتدي
لماذ لا يحذفون الالفاظ والشتائم من المشاركة التي بها هذه الشتائم لماذا ؟؟
اهل لو كتب احد المسلمين كلمة سيئة في حق احدهم اهل سيبتركونها !!!!  بالطبع لا

علي كل حال انا حقا سعيد بكلامك لي واتمني ان نتشارك قريبا في مشاركات اخري
أخوك في الله مسلم


----------



## نجم ثاقب (12 يناير 2007)

أخت فاطمة كل الاحترام لك
لا تجيبيه
وعذرا لعدم احترامه لأنثى محترمة.
أتركيه يقول ما شاء
سكوتنا ترفع
هو لم ولن يسكت
ادعي له أن يكون مسيحيا مهذبا
وصدقيني سهل جدا أن نجيبه
ولكن كلمة الحق تأبى الذهاب الى ذلك المستنقع الذي نتمناه جبلا من الأدب.
دعيه يعتقد بأنه مفحم .
فقد تركنا له كلمتان هما ( الخسيس ابليس )
ويبدو أنه حتى الان لا يؤمن بها .
انسيه....
ادعي له....
ولا تجعليه مثال ونموذج المؤمن المسيحي.....
وتذكري ردود اخواننا المسيحيين المهذبين
الذين بقدر ما انحنيت لأدبهم احتراما
انحني اليك احتراما كأخت مهذبة
واعلمي انه كلما زاد من هذه الردود
فانه يكون لم يقتنع بعد أن الخسيس ابليس .
واني أخشى عليه أنه اذا لم يمتثل لباركوا لاعنيكم
فسوف تلعنه البركة في النهاية .
ولكننا لا نريد ذلك له 
نريد الهداية والبركة للجميع
كل الاحترام اختي
فالعالم أوسع من التركيز بردوده على الأقل حتى يعرف أن الخسيس ابليس.
ويأخذ من أبناء دينه المهذبين بتعاليم الأدب والخير قدوة له .
شهادتنا بلا اله اللا الله محمدا رسول الله
أكبر من ردنا عليه وعلى أمثاله
ولو ملأ صفحات كل منتديات الدنيا برده المأسوف عليه , لن يهزها فينا .
ليته يعلم أننا هنا لنتعرف على قناعات بعضنا بأدب
ودعينا ننهي الموضوع بشىء جميل
أن ندعو له بأن يمتثل باخوانه واخواننا المسيحيين المهذبين في ردهم.
شكرا لهم جميعا

وأطيب التمنيات لك وللجميع

                            أخوك / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Scofield (12 يناير 2007)

muslim1 قال:


> يعني حضرتك بكل جراءة ووقاحة وبدون استحياء وبدون مراعاة للمسلمين
> بتغلط في النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام  ....
> انت تعرف ان المسلمين ايضا يقدرو يغلطو بكل بساطة ومن منا لايستطيع ان يشتم
> وعندما نغلط نحن لن يستطيع ان يعاتبنا احد علي الشتيمة لانك انت الباديء
> ...




أنت هتحكى قصة حياتك هنا
و بعدين دى اقول مفسرينك و محمدك عابد الشيطان و الذى تتخذه قدوة حسنة و انت كمان شكلك زيه عابد للشيطان بدليل انكم تخافون منه
و قرآنك محرف بشهادة علمائكم و مفسرينكم
و تعالى نشوف اذا انا كنت محرف ولا لأ
وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ وَلَا نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ

الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : { وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلك مِنْ رَسُول وَلَا نَبِيّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَان فِي أُمْنِيَّته } قِيلَ : إِنَّ السَّبَب الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْله أُنْزِلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة عَلَى رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , أَنَّ الشَّيْطَان كَانَ أَلْقَى عَلَى لِسَانه فِي بَعْض مَا يَتْلُوهُ مِمَّا أَنْزَلَ اللَّه عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْقُرْآن مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلهُ اللَّه عَلَيْهِ , فَاشْتَدَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَاغْتَمَّ بِهِ , فَسَلَاهُ اللَّه مِمَّا بِهِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَات . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 19155 - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثنا حَجَّاج , عَنْ أَبِي مَعْشَر , عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن كَعْب الْقُرَظِيّ وَمُحَمَّد بْن قَيْس قَالَا : جَلَسَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي نَادٍ مِنْ أَنْدِيَة قُرَيْش كَثِير أَهْله , فَتَمَنَّى يَوْمئِذٍ أَنْ لَا يَأْتِيه مِنَ اللَّه شَيْء فَيَنْفِرُوا عَنْهُ , فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه عَلَيْهِ : { وَالنَّجْم إِذَا هَوَى مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبكُمْ وَمَا غَوَى } 53 1 : 2 فَقَرَأَهَا رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ : { أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى وَمَنَاة الثَّالِثَة الْأُخْرَى } 53 19 : 20 أَلْقَى عَلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَان كَلِمَتَيْنِ : " تِلْكَ الْغَرَانِقَة الْعُلَى , وَإِنَّ شَفَاعَتهنَّ لَتُرْجَى " , فَتَكَلَّمَ بِهَا . ثُمَّ مَضَى فَقَرَأَ السُّورَة كُلّهَا , فَسَجَدَ فِي آخِر السُّورَة , وَسَجَدَ الْقَوْم جَمِيعًا مَعَهُ 
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=22&nAya=52


----------



## نجم ثاقب (14 يناير 2007)

اخواني المسلمين والمسلمات الأكارم
يرجى منكم الاطلاع على مشاركتي ضمن موضوع 11 سؤال لنقض الاسلام .
مع احترامي لجميع الردود والمشاركات .
فان مشاركتي هذه هي خدمة واحترام لأهداف هذا المنتدى الكريم .

                      أطيب التمنيات اليكم من اخوكم النجم الثاقب


----------



## *S.O.G* (14 يناير 2007)

شكراً لك.


----------



## نجم ثاقب (15 يناير 2007)

لا شكر على واجب فمن دخل بيتا ( المنتدى ) يجب ان يراعي أصول الزيارة والمبيت .
والرسالة الترحيبية في اول صفحات المنتدى جميلة ووديعة وتستحق الوداعة .
أطيب الأمنيات للجميع من أخوكم النجم الثاقب .


----------



## coptic hero (15 يناير 2007)

الظاهر لابد من غلق الموضوع وترك الاستبيان فقط حتى الان لم يجاوب احدكم على السؤال انا مش عارف العيب فى انا ولا فى ايه السؤال واضح والاجابه بنعم اولا ارجو عدم فتح حوارات دينيه هنا


----------



## مسلم شريف (15 يناير 2007)

طيب إيش رأيكم أنا حأجيب على السؤال ب أنا عندي سؤال لجميع المسحين في العالم 
لو ظهر لكم الله أو المسيح ودعاكم للإسلام هل تؤمنوا
أنا جواب لأ


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (15 يناير 2007)

> طيب إيش رأيكم أنا حأجيب على السؤال ب أنا عندي سؤال لجميع المسحين في العالم
> لو ظهر لكم الله أو المسيح ودعاكم للإسلام هل تؤمنوا
> أنا جواب لأ


هههههه ومين قالك انه مش ظهر ؟؟؟
بس من غير مايدعو لحاجه لان المسيح هو الحق


----------



## *S.O.G* (16 يناير 2007)

ياسيدي،إجابة سخيييييييفة!


----------



## *S.O.G* (16 يناير 2007)

طبعاً إجابة المسلم الشريف،مش أفامينا!
ذلك حذراً من أن يخادع المسلمون،لأن:حربهم خدعة،ونقاشهم خدعة،والاسلام على بعضه خدعة!


----------



## coptic hero (18 يناير 2007)

مسلم شريف قال:


> طيب إيش رأيكم أنا حأجيب على السؤال ب أنا عندي سؤال لجميع المسحين في العالم
> لو ظهر لكم الله أو المسيح ودعاكم للإسلام هل تؤمنوا
> أنا جواب لأ




وانا اقول لك مالم تكن تتوقعه انه لو ظهر لى الله واقنعنى بأن خلاصى وفدائى بواسطه دين أخر حتى سوف اوافق فورا وبدون كلمه لانه ان كان الله قد وضح لى طريقه هل اعانده انا هذا هو الفرق بيننا وبينكم انتم تعرفون انكم على ضلال وتتمسكون به


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 يناير 2007)

على فكره اى مسلم بيتكلم فى الموضوع ده لازم يعرف انه مش هيقدر يغير شئ ........
احب انوه اى مسلم انا شخص لست قويا فى ايمانى ولكنى رايت السيد المسيح بعينى وشعرت به وساروى فى مره من المرات اختبارى الشخصى ....


----------



## قلم حر (18 يناير 2007)

تم حذف مشاركات فيهما خروج على قوانين المنتدى !!!!!!!!!!!!!
أي شتم موجه لأي شخص أو رمز ديني .....أتمنى تقديم شكوى عليه في القسم المخصص ( موجود في توقيعي ) .
و كذلك أرجو عدم الخلط في المواضيع المطروحه أبدا .
آملين أن لا نضطر لأي عقوبه بحق أي شخص ( مسيحي أم مسلم ) !
و هو تنبيه لكل الأعضاء .
موفقون .


----------



## muslim1 (18 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
عزيزي coptic hero


> وانا اقول لك مالم تكن تتوقعه انه لو ظهر لى الله واقنعنى بأن خلاصى وفدائى بواسطه دين أخر حتى سوف اوافق فورا وبدون كلمه لانه ان كان الله قد وضح لى طريقه هل اعانده انا هذا هو الفرق بيننا وبينكم انتم تعرفون انكم على ضلال وتتمسكون به


كما ذكرت لك من قبل وبكل صراحه ووضوح ان المسئلة تختلف بيننا تماما 
واسمحلي اوضحها لك بطريقة اخري واكثر سهولة 
أولآ :: بالنسبة لكم انه من الممكن ان يظهر الله لكم اذا كان في حلم ....الخ
ونحن المسلمين نؤمن بل موقنون ان الله لم ولن يظهر لآي احد من جنس البشر في الدنيا ابدا ..
فأننا لانستطيع ان نقول لك أنه اذا ظهر الله لنا واخبرنا كذا او كذا سوف نفعل كذا وكذا .. لا نستطيع  
لآننا في الاصل لا نؤمن ان الله سيظهر لنا فاذا ذكر لك احدا منا انه سيفعل كذا او كذا فهو بالتاكيد يكذب عليك
ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت هذه النقطة جيدا ..
ثانيا :: انت تقول ان الفرق بينكم وبيننا اننا نعرف اننا في ضلال ونتمسك بديننا .. وانا اقول لك ان هذه نقطة 
في غاية الاهمية .. اسمعني جيدااااا سأتكلم معك بمنتهي الصراحه ودون خجل 
كما تعلم فأنت ولدت في هذه الدنيا مسيحي وانا ولدت في هذه الدنيا مسلم ..
وكما تعلم ايضا ان الدنيا فانية وان في الاخرة هناك من سيكون هو دينه حق وسيدخل الجنة ومن سيكون 
دينه باطل وسيدخل النار .. وانت تعتقد ان دينك هو الحق وانا ايضا اعتقد ان ديني هو الحق ..
فبالنسبة لي .. بعد ان كبرت واصبحت راشدا اي بلغت سن الرشد أخذت افكر ..
ماذا لو كان الدين المسيحي هو الحق ؟ واذا كان كذلك فانا سأدخل النار .. وبالطبع كلنا نريد ان ندخل الجنة
فأخذت افكر بنفسي راكنا الدين الاسلامي وتعاليمه خلفي .. واخذت انظر ماذا تقول المسيحية من تعاليم 
وماهو كتابهم المقدس واخذت اقرأه ايضا . 
فاكتشفت شيئا لم يستطع عقلي تقبله ولم يصدقه قلبي . انكم تقولون ان الله هو الاب وان له ابن وايضا 
له روح قدس ولاكنهم ليسو ثلاثة الهة بل هم الها واحدا . وان الله نزل من سابع سماء لكي يجعل اليهود
يصلبونه علي صليب وينزف ويتألم .. وهذا كله لكي يغفر لابن ادم خطيئته التي ولد بها من ابيه ادم
فأخذت اقول في ذهني اذا كان حقا الله يريد ان يغفر لنا خطيانا اهل لاتوجد طريقه غير هذه . وانه
اذا كان الها حقيقتا وانه هو الذي خلقنا فيمكنه بأبسط الاحوال ان يقول لنا غفرت لكم يا ابناء ادم بكلمة واحده لا بان يصلب وينزف . وأؤكد لك ان هذا الكلام لم اتعلمه في المدارس او من شيخ مسلم او من احد هذا كله تعلمته بمفردي ووزنته بعقلي وشعرت به وعقلته بعقلي الذي وهبه الله لي لافعل به ذلك. واخذت ايضا اقرأ  الانجيل فوجدت به أخطاء في منتهي الوضوح وكثيرة جدا ,ووجدت ايضا الفاظ سيئة به ..وقلت في ذهني اذا كان حقا هذا كلام الله ..
 فلابد ان يكون خالي من اي خطأ وان يكون ليس مثله كلاما قط وان يكون كلاما فريدا من نوعه
لا يستطيع الانسان ان يقول مثله .. لانه اذا استطاع الانسان ان يقول مثل كلام الاله فكيف يكون هذا اله
الذي غلبه انسان وتكلم مثله .وان يكون كلام الله مقدسا طاهرا في منتهي النقاء والصفاء ,وليس به كلمة
سيئة ولا كلمة شتيمة , فلسان الله ليس كلسان الانسان , فالله لا يخطيء ولا يشتم ابدا .
فبكل صراحه ودون الخجل منك يا اخي coptic hero اقول لك ان هذا هو ما وجدته في المسيحية 
وانا اسف اذا كان كلامي جارحا لك فانا قد ذكرت لك انني ساتكلم بوضوح وصراحه .
فالمسئلة ياعزيزي coptic hero ليست مسئلة تشدد او تعصب .. المسئلة مسئلة عقل واتزان وتفكير وقلب
فليس كل مانذكره لكم يقوله لنا علماء او شيوخ الاسلام لا والله بل كل مانشعر به ونعقله بعقولنا 
ويصدقه قلبنا .
وفي الختام ادعو الله ان يهديكم وايانا الي طريق الحق أي الي طريق الجنة .


----------



## دانى (18 يناير 2007)

muslim1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عزيزي coptic hero
> 
> كما ذكرت لك من قبل وبكل صراحه ووضوح ان المسئلة تختلف بيننا تماما
> ...


 
*اخى العزبز المحترم جدا مسلم 1 *
*اولا اشكرك على ردودك واسلوبك الراقى جدا فى الحوار*
*على الرغم من التناقضات الكبيره بين اله المسلمين واله المسيحين ..
الا ان القران يقول" ان الهنا والهكم واحد " ... 

والمفاجاه الكبرى ان الاسلام يتفق تماما مع المسيحيه فى شئ واحد فقط ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ابن مريم سيجئ يوم القيامه حكما مقسطا ( الاسلام )

" إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ .. "


" ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ليث ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن رمح ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن المسيب ‏ ‏أنه سمع ‏ ‏أبا هريرة ‏ ‏يقولا ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏والذي نفسي بيده ‏ ‏ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ‏ ‏ابن مريم ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏حكما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ويضع ‏ ‏الجزية ‏ ‏ويفيض ‏ ‏المال حتى لا يقبله أحد ... ‏و حدثناه ‏ ‏عبد الأعلى بن حماد ‏ ‏وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏وزهير بن حرب ‏ ‏قالوا حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان بن عيينة ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنيه ‏ ‏حرملة بن يحيى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏حسن الحلواني ‏ ‏وعبد بن حميد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن سعد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏صالح ‏ ‏كلهم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏بهذا الإسناد ‏ ‏وفي رواية ‏ ‏ابن عيينة ‏ ‏إماما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏وحكما عدلا ‏ ‏وفي رواية ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏حكما عادلا ولم يذكر إماما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏وفي حديث ‏ ‏صالح ‏ ‏حكما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏كما قال ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏وفي حديثه من الزيادة وحتى تكون السجدة الواحدة خيرا من الدنيا وما فيها ‏ ‏ثم ‏ ‏يقولا ‏ ‏أبو هريرة ‏ ‏اقرءوا إن شئتم "

طبعا المسيحيون يؤمنون ان الله هو الديان العادل وهى التى تعنى حكما مقسطا عند الاخوه المسلمين ..

طبعا الحكم المقسط يعنى انه سيحكم بالعدل .. لذلك السيد المسيح هو الديان العادل ..

وهذا يعنى شيئا واحد هو .... ان السيد المسيح هو الله الكلمه الذى تجسد فى ملئ الزمان لهدف الخلاص وهو الذى سيدين المسكونه بالعدل فى القيامه العامه ..



*

* سلام الرب يملاء قليك *


----------



## دانى (18 يناير 2007)

*كتب الأنبياء والحواريين التي قال عنها القرآن: »إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور.. وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور، ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدى وموعظة للمتقين« (المائدة 5: 43-48). فشهادة القرآن هذه للكتاب المقدس (أي التوراة والإنجيل) تغافل عنها المسلمون ونبذوها في زوايا النسيان أو أهملوها وأوَّلوها وصرفوها عن أذهانهم، ولكنها أهم أركان تعاليم القرآن. وزد على هذا أن محمداً حضَّ أتباعه على التمسك بدين إبراهيم خليل الله. ومن أراد معرفة دين إبراهيم وجب عليه أن يستقصي توراة موسى، فيرى فيها أن الله وعد إبراهيم أن يجيء المسيح من نسله ومن نسل إسحق ابنه، وهو المخلِّص الوحيد. وقد اعتمد إبراهيم على هذا الوعد وآمن بالمخلِّص الموعود فنال خلاصاً، ودُعي خليل الله (رسالة يعقوب 2: 23). *


----------



## دانى (18 يناير 2007)

*«إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مِرْيَمَ إِنَّ اللهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ» سورة آل عمران 3: 45.

تُعَدُّ هذه الكلمات عند المسلمين وحياً ووعداً من الله لمريم العذراء حملته الملائكة عَمَّن سيكون المسيح. 

روى محمد أن الله خاطب مريم شخصياً بواسطة جماعة من الملائكة، وليس بواسطة إنسان أو نبي أو عرَّاف. ولذلك يُقدر المسلمون مريم أنها النبية الوحيدة التي لها اتصال مباشر مع الله، فتحمل أعلى مكانة من محمد،بل وأن سورة 19 تحمل اسمها عنوانًا وموضوعاً، وتُرقِّيها إلى رتبة آية الله، أي علامة أو معجزة الله.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




تبدأ الآية 45 بعبارة مدهشة: إِنَّ اللهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ. فالقادر على كل شيء بشّر مريم بنفسه، وكرز لها بالإنجيل. والقرآن يعلن أن الله هو المبشر الأول! فإذا كان المسلمون حانقين على ال***** لأجل نشاطاتهم التبشيرية، فيجب على خدام الرب أن يعلنوا لهم أنهم إنما يحذون حذو الله! فإن كان هو أول من بلغ مريم بالبُشرى، فعلينا نحن أيضاً ألاَّ نصمت أو نخبِّئ ما قد أعلنه الله في الإنجيل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .*


*وهنا نسأل المسلم العارف بدينه .. " المتحذلقون يمتنعون"
ماذا تعنى كلمه المسيح فى سوره مريم " بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى "*


----------



## لأصحاب العقول (18 يناير 2007)

*وقال تعالى: {إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإِسْلامُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ إِلا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ * فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالْأُمِّيِّينَ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ 


طبعا استحاله اني اتخيل بعد ما فهمت القرآن بالعقل والدلائل العلمية اكبر دليل لهذا الزمن


ديانا 
الجاذبية الاخاذه
*​


----------



## Scofield (18 يناير 2007)

وعايز اقولك حاجة صغيرة
انتم علشان جبناء و خايفين على محمد و على انفسكم من الفضائح بتقتلو صوت الحق حتى لا تبانو عرايا على طبيعتكم لانكم جبناء لا تتحامون غير فى السلاح
اما نحن و اجدادنا فقتل مننا الكثرين على يد الرومان و الامسلمين و غيرهم و مع ذلك لا نخاف من كلمة الحق 
و لو كنت على حق كما تقول كنت رديت مش هددتنى او حتى شتمتنى بس انتم كده لسان ينبح كالكلب لا تجاوبون به و انما تسبون و تلعنون و انتم جهلاء
و لو تحب انا ممكن اشتملك محمد و علنى بس لو فيه اى فرصة علشان تكون الشتيمة فضائية عالمية حتى يراها جميع متبعى محمد


----------



## khalid elmasry (18 يناير 2007)

ٌREMON قال:


> وعايز اقولك حاجة صغيرة
> انتم علشان جبناء و خايفين على محمد و على انفسكم من الفضائح بتقتلو صوت الحق حتى لا تبانو عرايا على طبيعتكم لانكم جبناء لا تتحامون غير فى السلاح
> اما نحن و اجدادنا فقتل مننا الكثرين على يد الرومان و الامسلمين و غيرهم و مع ذلك لا نخاف من كلمة الحق
> و لو كنت على حق كما تقول كنت رديت مش هددتنى او حتى شتمتنى بس انتم كده لسان ينبح كالكلب لا تجاوبون به و انما تسبون و تلعنون و انتم جهلاء
> و لو تحب انا ممكن اشتملك محمد و علنى بس لو فيه اى فرصة علشان تكون الشتيمة فضائية عالمية حتى يراها جميع متبعى محمد





أيوا طبعا احنى على حق

صوت الحق ايه اللي بنقتلوا وعري ايه اللي انت بتقول عليه

إذا كان الموقع النصراني ده الحمد الله بعض الإخوه المسلمين بيقوموا بإقحامكم والرد على جميع شبهاتكم 

والدور والباقي عليكم لما تردوا حتى على موضوع واحد من النصرانيات اللي موجوده في المواقع الإسلاميه والتي لا يتجرأ ولايستطيع أي شخص مسيحي الدخول أو الرد 

ولو عايز روابط فهي عندي كتيييييييييييير



تاني حاجه إنت عايزني أرد  وأجاوب على ايه ان شاء الله هوانت قلت حاجه غير السب في الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## Scofield (18 يناير 2007)

khalid elmasry قال:


> أيوا طبعا احنى على حق
> وطالما انت على حق ليه خايف مننا؟وليه بتمنعو التبشير؟وليه بتمنعو الردة و تقتلو كل من تنصر و عرف الحق؟
> صوت الحق ايه اللي بنقتلوا وعري ايه اللي انت بتقول عليه
> صوت الحق هو الصوت المسيحى الذي ينادى بعبادة الله الواحد الذى ظهر فى شخص المسيح له المجد
> ...


بلاش انا رد على بقية الاعضاء
بس احلى حاجة تعملوها انكم بتهربو من المواضيع التى تفضحكم الى الدخول فى المسيحيات لتشتيت الموضوع


----------



## لأصحاب العقول (19 يناير 2007)

*


لأصحاب العقول قال:



وقال تعالى: {إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإِسْلامُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ إِلا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ * فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالْأُمِّيِّينَ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ 


طبعا استحاله اني اتخيل بعد ما فهمت القرآن بالعقل والدلائل العلمية اكبر دليل لهذا الزمن


ديانا 
الجاذبية الاخاذه
​

أنقر للتوسيع...




الزميل الراقي والمحترم ريمون
ارجوك سيدي  الفاضل ان تمسك اعصابك وتتحلى بمكارم الاخلاق 

فلقد بدأت بوصف سيد الاجمعين محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام على انه لا يفرق على اي حيوان ناطق ( استفغر الله العظيم وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل )

فأنت من جريت هذا الشريط للكلام الماسخ والركيك

فنحن هنا لنتحاور باحترامنا لبعض
ليس للردح

ارجوك امسك اعصابك


تقبل فائق احترامي


ديانا*​


----------



## الأخت المسلمة (19 يناير 2007)

{ إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإسْلامُ }
: { وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإسْلامِ دِيناً فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ }​


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 يناير 2007)

*زميلة مسلمة:
معلومات باطلة وقديمة مامنها منفعة،احتفظي بآرائك لنفسك وشكراً لتفهّمك.
والزميل لأصحاب العقول:
شكراً لك لمساهمتك في تهدئة الوضع،أرجو أن تنقى كذلك.
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين.
عامل الناس كماتحب أن يعاملوك.*


----------



## نجم ثاقب (19 يناير 2007)

رفقا يا أحبابي.....
الله يجازي ابليس الخسيس .
الى أصحاب مكارم الأخلاق .
الى جميع من يردون بالأدب والنعمة .
اهدؤوا .... فالحوار لا يكون هكذا ....
فان العقل يعمل بهدوء ....
هناك موضوع اسمه ( نعم أنا كافرة ) ....
أرجوكم ارتاحوا قليلا في محطته ....
فبه دعوة للحق هادئة ...صريحة ولكن مؤدبة ....
اقرأوها ولا تجيبونا ...
بل أتركوا الجواب لأنفسكم ....
أتمنى لكم تصفح ممتع ....فهى دعوة لأصحاب العقول فقط وليس المتعصبون.
أما الرد على شبهات صنعتموها....فالرد يكون لأصحاب العلم والرد .
وضحنا ذلك مرارا ....لا تستعجلوا ....
هل هناك أحد يطلب منكم نتائج سريعة؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
فأنتم أعددتم الشبهات والمشوهات بهدوء وأخذ كباركم وقتهم ....
ولنا وقتنا بعد أن نسمع أن ذلك كل شىء لديكم تماما .
أما عن التجريح بنبينا وديننا ....
فهو أكبر من الجهل والحقد كله مهما قفز ....
تحية واحترام للمسيحيين المهذبين الذين يردون بالنعمة ....
أما غيرهم ...فليتفضلوا ليعلنوا عن أنفسهم ( من فيض القلب ينطق اللسان)
والله يخزي ابليس  الخسيس ....
فهناك البعض الذين لا يعرفون بعد أن الخسيس ابليس .
ولكم محبتي ....
وتصفح ممتع لا يحتاج ردكم علينا بل على أنفسكم .
في موضوع ( نعم أنا كافرة ....)
نسأل الله للجميع الهداية الى الحق ....

مع أطيب الأمنيات لكم

            أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Scofield (20 يناير 2007)

لأصحاب العقول;177136 قال:
			
		

> *الزميل الراقي والمحترم ريمون*
> *ارجوك سيدي الفاضل ان تمسك اعصابك وتتحلى بمكارم الاخلاق *​
> 
> *مهو انا ماسكها على الآخر بس أعزرونى اصل أخلاق محمد فى دمى علشان كده بطلعها عليكم:t33: *​
> ...


 
أشكرك و لكنى لست هنا كى انافقكم ولكنى موجود كى افضح محمدكم و افعال محمدكم
------------------------------------
تم التعديل بواسطة ( السمردلي ) .


----------



## Scofield (20 يناير 2007)

الأخت المسلمة قال:


> { إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإسْلامُ }
> 
> وفى قرآن بن مسعود كانت تقرأ "إن الدين عند الله الحنيفية"
> 
> : { وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإسْلامِ دِيناً فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ }​



:t33:


----------



## shrif777 (20 يناير 2007)

اخوانى انا الموت قريب جداااااااااا جداااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا اتمنى بدل المجادلة اقرئو تفسير من غير تكبر او رفض لاانة مجرد متمسك برءيك الحق لان عند الموت سوف تعرف الحق من الباطل لاان سوف يكون الوقت فات اعرف اجتهد وبعدين قارن والصح اتبعة اتمنى


----------



## أبو بكر الصديق (20 يناير 2007)

أستغفر الله 

أصلا الموضوع نفسو غبي 

ليه إش قالولكم الله لعبة يظهر ويختفي 

أنا حكون متمسك على دين الإسلام 

(رضيت بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبــ محمد نبيا صلى الله عليه وسلم )

من لديه إعتراض


----------



## mars666 (20 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي في الارض والدم من مسيحين ومسلمين ويهود وهلم جرا 


انتم في عقلكم ان الله سوف ينزل الى الارض كي يبشر بدين لا يمكن تعرفوا لما 


1_ سوف يتشبه الله برجل او انثى  < لة اصبح رجل لن تامن به كل النساء لانه يدعوا الى دين رجالي 

2_ طيب ما رايك بشخص جاء اليك وقال انني الله انا عن نفسكي سوف اضنه مجنون 

3_ لو جاء رجل وقال انا الله ويجب ان تومنوا بي المسيحية سوف تتزعزع ثقة المسيحين في ربهم 
من سوف يامن بانسان 


4_ < نوع من المعادلات > ان الله الذي خلق السموات ولارض والمجرات والبحار وخلقكم انتم البشر انفسكم  هل سوف تنفعه ثواب الثائب ام اساءة المسي طبعا لا لان كل شخص يحاول ان يعبد الله بما يراه مناسب كي ينجي من النار 



ولهاده الاسباب انا ممتنع عن التصويت


----------



## أبو بكر الصديق (20 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(لن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم )


----------



## يا هادى (20 يناير 2007)

*هذا الموضوع لا يستحق إلا هذه العلامه!*

السلام على من أتبع الهدى:- 
- إن لم تستحى فأفعل ما شئت
- ما هذا الإستهزاء بالله !!!!!!!!!!!! أوصلت بكم إلى هذه الدرجه أن تفتحوا مثل هذا الموضوع ؟
- كما قال الحق تبارك وتعالى (قل أبالله وأياته ورسوله كنتم تستهزؤن ) صدق الله العظيم
- أرجوا من كل أخ مسلم ألا يكتب فى هذا الموضوع الذى يستهزء بالله فهم أحرار وحسابهم على الله فلا تشاركوهم فى أخذ السيئه راجياً من الله عز وجل الهدايا للجميع
*والله الموفق*​


----------



## muslim1 (20 يناير 2007)

أخي (ياهادي)
معك كل الحق فيما تقول فقد ذكرتني بقول الله عز وجل
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ يُكَفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلاَ تَقْعُدُواْ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذاً مِّثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعاً [النساء : 140]


----------



## muslim1 (20 يناير 2007)

عزيزي السمردلي 
ارجو من حضرتك ان تحذف كل كلمة تسيء للنبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وكل كلمة شتيمة  في هذا الموضوع وسيجازيك الله خيرا اذا فعلت ..


----------



## Scofield (21 يناير 2007)

muslim1 قال:


> عزيزي السمردلي
> ارجو من حضرتك ان تحذف كل كلمة تسيء للنبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وكل كلمة شتيمة  في هذا الموضوع وسيجازيك الله خيرا اذا فعلت ..




من الذى سيجازيه هل الله ام اللات ام الاثنان معا؟أى الله تقصد أله القمر الذى تعبدوه؟ام زوج اللات التى يعبدها محمد بن عبد اللات؟أو أقول اسمه الحقيقي قثم بن عبد اللات؟


----------



## Scofield (21 يناير 2007)

shrif777 قال:


> اخوانى انا الموت قريب جداااااااااا جداااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا اتمنى بدل المجادلة اقرئو تفسير من غير تكبر او رفض لاانة مجرد متمسك برءيك الحق لان عند الموت سوف تعرف الحق من الباطل لاان سوف يكون الوقت فات اعرف اجتهد وبعدين قارن والصح اتبعة اتمنى




اى تفسير لا يوجد اساسا اى مفسر مسلم متفق مع مفسر ثانى و حتى هم انفسهم غير واثقين من تفسيرهم بل و يذهب البعض منهم للخروج عن الموضوع و الذهاب بخياله لاشياء غير موجودة


----------



## Scofield (21 يناير 2007)

أبو بكر الصديق قال:


> أستغفر الله
> 
> أصلا الموضوع نفسو غبي
> 
> ...




مبروك عليك محمدك اتمتع بالحور و الولدان فى جهنم قصدى الجنة


----------



## Scofield (21 يناير 2007)

mars666 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخوتي في الارض والدم من مسيحين ومسلمين ويهود وهلم جرا
> 
> 
> ...




ما المانع ان الله يتجسد و ينزل الى الارض؟هل الله بضعيف او عاجز؟
ثم حتى ان القرآن نفسه اكد فى اكثر من مرة ان الله خلق البشر على صورته و ايضا جسده
بدليل العرش كيف تتوقع ان كان الله غير روح فقط و روحه غير محدودة و غير مادية ان يجلس على عرش؟بل و يحمله ايضا الملائكة و يكون ثقيل عليهم
و ايضا الاحاديث تقول ان محمد رأى الله متجسد فهل ستكذب نبيك؟:dntknw:


----------



## Scofield (21 يناير 2007)

يا هادى قال:


> السلام على من أتبع الهدى:-
> - إن لم تستحى فأفعل ما شئت
> - ما هذا الإستهزاء بالله !!!!!!!!!!!! أوصلت بكم إلى هذه الدرجه أن تفتحوا مثل هذا الموضوع ؟
> - كما قال الحق تبارك وتعالى (قل أبالله وأياته ورسوله كنتم تستهزؤن ) صدق الله العظيم
> ...




هذا هو الاسلام لا تسأل عن أبديتك
وهذا خوفا من معرفة الحق و ترك الاسلام الضعيف الذى يعيش على جهل البشر


----------



## al-islam-1 (21 يناير 2007)

ٌREMON قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> أنت بكده أثبت جهلك حتى فى دينك
> أيه رأيك أنه ظهر فى القرآن
> و ظهر لنبيك كما يدعى فى الاحاديث؟



السلام على من اتبع الهداء

اخي الله سبحانه وتعالى لم ينزل للنبي بل ارسل جبريل عليه السلام للمعلوميه فقط


----------



## muslim1 (21 يناير 2007)

> من الذى سيجازيه هل الله ام اللات ام الاثنان معا؟أى الله تقصد أله القمر الذى تعبدوه؟ام زوج اللات التى يعبدها محمد بن عبد اللات؟أو أقول اسمه الحقيقي قثم بن عبد اللات؟



اتعلم ياريمون انت بمن تذكرني .. انك والله سابقا كنت تذكرني بأبو لهب أتعرفه ؟؟
لاكنك الان وبعد كل العناد والجهل الذي يمليء قلبك تذكرني بأبو جهل .. اعتقد انك تعرفه عز المعرفه
وان لم تكن تعرفه اعدك انك ستتعرف عليه وسيكون رفيقا لك .. فأنت والله في قلبك مرض معدي اسمه الجهل
فوالله يا ابو جهل .. ان الاسلام جنة انا لا اتمناها لمثلك .. وهذه الايات سوف تعرفك بنفسك 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ غَرَّ هَـؤُلاء دِينُهُمْ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللّهِ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ [الأنفال : 49]
وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ فَزَادَتْهُمْ رِجْساً إِلَى رِجْسِهِمْ وَمَاتُواْ وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ [التوبة : 125]

لِيَجْعَلَ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ وَالْقَاسِيَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لَفِي شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ [الحج : 53]
الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ أَتَاهُمْ كَبُرَ مَقْتاً عِندَ اللَّهِ وَعِندَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ قَلْبِ مُتَكَبِّرٍ جَبَّارٍ [غافر : 35]

وأختم بهذه الاية الكريمة

قُلْ مَن كَانَ فِي الضَّلَالَةِ فَلْيَمْدُدْ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ مَدّاً حَتَّى إِذَا رَأَوْا مَا يُوعَدُونَ إِمَّا الْعَذَابَ وَإِمَّا السَّاعَةَ فَسَيَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ هُوَ شَرٌّ مَّكَاناً وَأَضْعَفُ جُنداً [مريم : 75]


----------



## لأصحاب العقول (21 يناير 2007)

muslim1 قال:


> اتعلم ياريمون انت بمن تذكرني .. انك والله سابقا كنت تذكرني بأبو لهب أتعرفه ؟؟
> لاكنك الان وبعد كل العناد والجهل الذي يمليء قلبك تذكرني بأبو جهل .. اعتقد انك تعرفه عز المعرفه
> وان لم تكن تعرفه اعدك انك ستتعرف عليه وسيكون رفيقا لك .. فأنت والله في قلبك مرض معدي اسمه الجهل
> فوالله يا ابو جهل .. ان الاسلام جنة انا لا اتمناها لمثلك .. وهذه الايات سوف تعرفك بنفسك
> ...




*كلام جميل فاروع تعبير هو كلام الله عز وجل ​*


----------



## لأصحاب العقول (21 يناير 2007)

al-islam-1 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهداء
> 
> اخي الله سبحانه وتعالى لم ينزل للنبي بل ارسل جبريل عليه السلام للمعلوميه فقط



*معلش الجهالة لما تسيطر على الانسان هكذا يكون حاله

بارك الله فيك اخي al-islam*


----------



## evidence (21 يناير 2007)

أولا تركتوا الموضوع الاصلي و هو الاستبيان مع إنه إستبيان سخيف يا حبيبي إحنا مش محتاجين ربنل ينزلنا عشان يقول لنا ده حلو وده كوخ طب فائده الرسل ايه و علي العموم لن يدعوا الله أبدا لدينكم فلا تنتظروه أن يفعل و لن يفعل


----------



## بهجة الإسلام (21 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، أولا من سأل هذا السؤال لابد ان يعلم: أن الله لا يظهر لأي مخلوق في الدنيا، إنما يرزق المسلمين برؤيته في الجنة، والله علمنا في القرآن وعلى لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أن الدين عند الله هو الإسلام، وهذا كتاب لن يتغير على مر الزمان، ورسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم: علمنا دعاء ( اللهم يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك، اللهم يامصرف اللقوب صرف قلبي إلى دينك) فالسؤال هذا غير منطقي، ورجاء من أي شخص قبل أن يتهم ديننا الإسلامي أن يقرأ في الكتاب والسنة حتى يتفاهم مع المسلمين، ولم نتعلم في ديننا جرح الأديان الأخرى، فرجاء منكم عدم إلقاء التهم بدون وعي.


----------



## Badr (21 يناير 2007)

ٌREMON قال:


> من الذى سيجازيه هل الله ام اللات ام الاثنان معا؟أى الله تقصد أله القمر الذى تعبدوه؟ام زوج اللات التى يعبدها محمد بن عبد اللات؟أو أقول اسمه الحقيقي قثم بن عبد اللات؟



مين اللات ده ؟؟؟ و اله قمر مين و لا جوز مين و مين محمد بن عبد اللات اللي انت بتتكلم عليه ده ؟؟؟؟ انت مهلوس و لا حاجه ؟؟؟ :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
و كمان بتقول ان الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم اسمه الحقيقي قثم بن عبداللات مش محمد بن عبدالله ,,, انت ناقص تجيب شهادة ميلاد مكتوب عليها (( سجل مدني قريش )) و تقول هي دي شهادة ميلاد الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم ,,,, قمة التوهان و الهلوسه اللي في الدنيا ,,, ربنا يلطف بيكم .:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## بهجة الإسلام (21 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، أخي ٌremon، قرأت تعليقك في هذه الصفحة، كما عرفت أن الله لايظهر أمام أحد من المخلوقات، أما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو بشر مثلنا، وقد رآه الصحابة الكرام وكثير من الناس، وأرسله الله لجميع البشر، وحتى هو لم يظهر أمامه رسول الله، إنما يرزق المسلمين برؤيته في الجنة. واما الملائكة والجن فهي مخلوقات غيبية لا نستطيع رؤيتها، ولكن من إمكانها تحول على صور بشر أو حيوان وتظهر أمام الإنسان، لكن لا تظهر على صورتها الحقيقية، وقد علمنا ديننا الإسلام أن لايوجد أي شي في الدنيا يضر وينفع غير الله سبحانه وتعالى.


----------



## بهجة الإسلام (21 يناير 2007)

*الم يقل رسولك " أفرأيتم اللات والعزى(19) ومناة الثالثة الأخرى(20) تلك العرانيق العلا وان شفاعتهن لترتجى " 
يبقى رسولك عبد ابليس ( الأخ الذي قال هذا الكلام، فخاطئ جدا، حتى حتى الآيات الذي ذكرها غير صحيحة) 

و الآية التي تقول: تلك العرانيق العلا وان شفاعتهن لترتجى، ( كانت من تأليفه ) بل الآية الصحيحة هي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: 

{أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ اللاتَ وَالْعُزَّى(19)وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الأُخْرَى(20)أَلَكُمُ الذَّكَرُ وَلَهُ الأُنثَى(21)تِلْكَ إِذًا قِسْمَةٌ ضِيزَى(22)إِنْ هِيَ إِلا أَسْمَاءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلا الظَّنَّ وَمَا تَهْوَى الأَنْفُسُ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ الْهُدَى(23)أَمْ لِلإِنسَانِ مَا تَمَنَّى(24)فَلِلَّهِ الآخِرَةُ وَالأُولَى(25)وَكَمْ مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لا تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِلا مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْضَى(26)}



      {أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ اللاتَ وَالْعُزَّى* وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الأُخْرَى} أي أخبرونا يا معشر الكفار عن هذه الآلهة التي تعبدونها "اللات والعزى ومناة" هل لها من القدرة والعظمة التي وُصف بها رب العزة شيء حتى زعمتم أنها آلهة؟ قال الخازن: هذه أسماء أصنام اتخذوها آلهة يعبدونها، واشتقوا لها أسماء من أسماء الله عز وجل فقالوا من الله اللات، ومن العزيز العُزَّى، وكانت اللات بالطائف، والعُزَّى بغطفان وقد حطمها خالد بن الوليد، ومناة صنم لخزاعة يعبده أهل مكة {أَلَكُمُ الذَّكَرُ وَلَهُ الأُنثَى}؟ توبيخٌ وتقريع أي ألكم يا معشر المشركين النوع المحبوب من الأولاد وهو الذكر، وله تعالى النوع المذموم بزعمكم وهو الأنثى؟ {تِلْكَ إِذًا قِسْمَةٌ ضِيزَى} أي تلك القسمة قسمة جائرة غير عادلة حيث جعلتم لربكم ما تكرهونه لأنفسكم قال الرازي: إِنهم ما قالوا لنا البنون وله البنات، وإِنما نسبوا إِلى الله البنات وكانوا يكرهونهن كما قال تعالى {ويجعلون للهِ ما يكرهون} فلما نسبوا إِلى الله البنات حصل من تلك النسبة قسمة جائرة {إِنْ هِيَ إِلا أَسمَاءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ} أي ما هذه الأوثان إِلا أسماء مجردة لا معنى تحتها لأنها لا تضر ولا تنفع، سميتموها آلهة أنتم وآباؤكم وهي مجرد تسميات ألقيت على جمادات {مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ} أي ما أنزل الله بها من حجة ولا برهان {إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلا الظَّنَّ وَمَا تَهْوَى الأَنْفُسُ} أي ما يتبعون في عبادتها إِلا الظنون والأوهام، وما تشتهيه أنفسهم مما زينه لهم الشيطان {وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ الْهُدَى} أي والحال أنه قد جاءهم من ربهم البيان الساطع، والبرهان القاطع على أن الأصنام ليست بآلهة، وأن العبادة لا تصلح إِلا لله الواحد القهار قال ابن الجوزي: وفيه تعجيبٌ من حالهم إِذ لم يتركوا عبادتها بعد وضوح البيان {أَمْ لِلإِنسَانِ مَا تَمَنَّى} أي ليس للإِنسان كل ما يشتهي حتى يطمع في شفاعة الأصنام قال الصاوي: والمراد بالإِنسان الكافر، وهذه الآية تجر بذيلها على من يلتجئ لغير الله طلباً للفاني، ويتبع هوى نفسه فيما تطلبه فليس له ما يشتهي، واتباعُ الهوى هوان {فَلِلَّهِ الآخِرَةُ وَالأُولَى} أي فالملك كله لله يعطي من يشاء ويمنع من يشاء، لأنه مالك الدنيا والآخرة، وليس الأمر كما يشتهي الإِنسان، بل هو تعالى يعطي من اتبع هداه وترك هواه .. ثم أكَّد هذا المعنى بقوله {وَكَمْ مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ } أي وكثير من الملائكة الأبرار الأطهار المنبثين في السماوات {لا تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا} أي أن الملائكة مع علو منزلتهم ورفعة شأنهم لا تنفع شفاعتهم أحداً إِلا بإِذن الله، فكيف تشفع الأصنام مع حقارتها؟! {إِلا مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْضَى} أي إِلا من بعد أن يأذن تعالى في الشفاعة لمن يشاء من أهل التوحيد والإِيمان ويرضى عنه كقوله تعالى {ولا يشفعون إِلا لمن ارتضى} قال ابن كثير: فإِذا كان هذا في حق الملائكة المقربين، فكيف ترجون أيها الجاهلون شفاعة الأصنام والأنداد عند الله تعالى؟.[/font]*


----------



## نجم ثاقب (21 يناير 2007)

بارك الله بكم جميعا ....
اسألوا الخير والهدى لأخوانكم....


----------



## Scofield (22 يناير 2007)

al-islam-1 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهداء
> 
> اخي الله سبحانه وتعالى لم ينزل للنبي بل ارسل جبريل عليه السلام للمعلوميه فقط




للمعلومية فقط انت اثبت كذب نبيك وهذا ما اريه شكرا لك:smil12:


----------



## Scofield (22 يناير 2007)

بهجة الإسلام قال:


> *الم يقل رسولك " أفرأيتم اللات والعزى(19) ومناة الثالثة الأخرى(20) تلك العرانيق العلا وان شفاعتهن لترتجى "
> يبقى رسولك عبد ابليس ( الأخ الذي قال هذا الكلام، فخاطئ جدا، حتى حتى الآيات الذي ذكرها غير صحيحة)
> 
> و الآية التي تقول: تلك العرانيق العلا وان شفاعتهن لترتجى، ( كانت من تأليفه ) بل الآية الصحيحة هي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
> ...


 
انا مبجبش من عندى انا جبت كلامى من تفسيراتكم انتم


----------



## نجم ثاقب (22 يناير 2007)

الى جميع اخواني المسلمين .....
يقفز الجهل والحقد والتشويه ليصيب دينكم الحنيف ....
فلا ولن يبلغه .....
بل مهما ارتفع جهله وحقده وتشويهه وشتمه... مهما يرتفع لأعلى ....
فسيطرده طهر السماء ....
ليقع على صاحبه الجاهل بالقاع .....
ادعو معي ....
اللهم بلغ الجاهلين أن الخسيس هو ابليس .....
اللهم اغفر له لأنه لا يعلم ....وارزقه الهداية ....
نشكر كل من يرد بالنعمة والأدب ...لأنه من فيض القلب ينطق اللسان ...
ودائما حقوق مشاعرنا محفوظة لدى المسيحيين الذين يردون بالنعمة ....
والحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام .

                     أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## muslim1 (23 يناير 2007)

> اني والانس والجن في نبأ عظيم .
> أخلق ويعبد غيري...أرزق ويشكر سواى...
> خيري الى العبد نازل ...وشرهم الي صاعد ....
> أتودد اليهم برحمتي وأنا الغني عنهم ....
> ...



اخي نجم ثاقب .. أعزك الله وذادك حكمة وعلما .. بكلماتك الحكيمة الصادقة التي والله عندما قرأتها 
فرت الدمعة من عيني .. 
اما بخصوص ابو جهل الجهول ..
 ارجو من كل اخواني المسلمين عدم الرد عليه وتجاهله في كل موضوعاته ومشاركاته الرجسة الشيطانية
حتي يتأدب ويتعلم الآدب ويتعلم كيف يتحاور بعقل وليس بقلبه المريض ,, او حتي يموت غيظا بجهله الشيطاني .. فأن مثل هذا الشخص ليس له صديق ولا جليس الا الشيطان .. 
فأن تحدث احدا مع هذا الجهول فهو بهذا يعصي أوامر الله , ويحتسب عند الله منافقا.. حاشا وكلا
 كما في قوله تعالي 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ يُكَفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلاَ تَقْعُدُواْ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذاً مِّثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعاً *[النساء : 140]

*وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ فَلاَ تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ *[الأنعام : 68]

*فَذَرْهُمْ يَخُوضُوا وَيَلْعَبُوا حَتَّى يُلَاقُوا يَوْمَهُمُ الَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ* [الزخرف : 83]


----------



## Scofield (23 يناير 2007)

muslim1 قال:


> اخي نجم ثاقب .. أعزك الله وذادك حكمة وعلما .. بكلماتك الحكيمة الصادقة التي والله عندما قرأتها
> فرت الدمعة من عيني ..
> اما بخصوص ابو جهل الجهول ..
> ارجو من كل اخواني المسلمين عدم الرد عليه وتجاهله في كل موضوعاته ومشاركاته الرجسة الشيطانية
> ...



انا الحمد لله أصحابى و اخوتى كثيرين فهنا مثلا الكل يعرفنى و يحبنى من اول صاحب الموقع الى اجدد عضو أسألهم عنى اما انت فلا احتاج لصداقتك 
حيث انى لا اصادق يعفورين مثلك انت و محمدك


----------



## نجم ثاقب (24 يناير 2007)

أخواني المسلمين الكرام .
العالم واسع واختلاف أدب الناس حكمة ...فاستمتعوا بنموذج مثله لكثيرين مثله .
احترامنا دوما لمن هم ليسو مثله .
والدعاء لغيرهم بالخير والهداية .
اتركوه حتى يعرف أن الخسيس هو ابليس .
لأنه لا زال يثبت أنه لا يعرف .
والحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام .
ودوما حقوق مشاعرنا محفوظة لدى الرادون بالنعمة والأدب .
المسيحيين الحقيقيين بتأديب دينهم لهم .

                        النجم الثاقب .


----------



## قلم حر (24 يناير 2007)

أي سؤال عن المسيحيه موقعه :
الرد على الشبهات .
أو :
الأسئله وة الأجوبه .
هنا فقط ( حوار أديان أخرى ) !
غير ذلك سيحذف لتجاوزه قوانين القسم .
ملاحظه : قوانين القسم موجوده في توقيعي .
موفقون .


----------



## *S.O.G* (24 يناير 2007)

*إيه ده يا زميلة دانة؟؟؟
انت بتحاولي تخففي دم؟
القرآن هو مذكرات محمد وعمر بن الخطاب،مش الانجيل يا سعودية!
يا بنت الخليج كلي شويّة فراريج علشان تفهمي وتعرفي تميزي الصفاء من العجيج -الغبار يعني-
سلام.*


----------



## Nemoo (25 يناير 2007)

صروصور  حلوه الاسم ده​


----------



## Scofield (25 يناير 2007)

الساحقه قال:


> لو سمحت اخووووي
> 
> لاتجيب الله على لسانك
> 
> ...




معزورة قوى هتلاقيها منين ولا منين اصلك فى الاول و الآخر كلبة و حمارة تقطعى الصلاة كما قال عنك حبيبك المصطفى


----------



## جينتل مان (9 فبراير 2007)

تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الاَرض وتخر الجبال هدا . أن دعوا للرحمن ولدا . وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولدا . إن كل من في السماوات والاَرض إلا آتي الرحمن عبدا . لقد أحصاهم وعدَّهم عدا .      مريم 90 ـ 93


فين اصحاب  العقول ؟؟
دا انتوا طلعتوا كمان مابتعرفوش بالله عز وجل .. انتوا بتعبدوا عبد من عبيده وهو سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام هيتبرى منكم يوم القيامه  وهيسحبكم على جهنم زي الغنم ان شاء الله  الا من تاب


----------



## sherystunner (12 فبراير 2007)

لو ان كل واحد يتحدث من نقطه اقتناعه الشخصي .. لما اقتنع احد ..بمعني لو اراد مسلم ان يقنع مسيحي وكلمه من القران .. لن يقتنع المسيحي والعكس صحيح .. ان تكلم مسيحي من الانجيل لاقناع المسلم لن يقتنع الاخر..وان كان الهدف هو مجرد الكلام وفقط .. فلا داعي للكلام .. فلن يجدي بتاتا..وان كان كل واحد مقتنع تماما بما هو عليه ( دينه وفكره ) فما فائده الحوار .. فليصمت الجميع اذن ..وليطبق المسلمين ايه (لكم دينكم ولي دين ) كما قال الرسول .. ويطبق المسيحيين قول ( تكلمت كثيرا فندمت.. اما عن الصمت فلم اندم قط ) ..


----------



## Scofield (13 فبراير 2007)

sherystunner قال:


> لو ان كل واحد يتحدث من نقطه اقتناعه الشخصي .. لما اقتنع احد ..بمعني لو اراد مسلم ان يقنع مسيحي وكلمه من القران .. لن يقتنع المسيحي والعكس صحيح .. ان تكلم مسيحي من الانجيل لاقناع المسلم لن يقتنع الاخر..وان كان الهدف هو مجرد الكلام وفقط .. فلا داعي للكلام .. فلن يجدي بتاتا..وان كان كل واحد مقتنع تماما بما هو عليه ( دينه وفكره ) فما فائده الحوار .. فليصمت الجميع اذن ..وليطبق المسلمين ايه (لكم دينكم ولي دين ) كما قال الرسول .. ويطبق المسيحيين قول ( تكلمت كثيرا فندمت.. اما عن الصمت فلم اندم قط ) ..



اظن انكى لا تعرفين ان آية "لكم دينكم و لى دينى" قالها محمد عندما دعاه الوثنيون لعبادة آلهتهم يعنى مش لينا و ايضا نسخت من زماااااااان من قبل حتى اجدادك ما يتولدو ليه؟ لان محمد لما نزلت عليه كما يدعى كان ضعيف و عندما اصبح قويا نسخ آيات السلم كلها و وضع آيات القتل و الاجبار على الاسلام او دفع الجزية يعنى مش من حقك او حق اى حد انه يعمل بالآية دى لان حكمها نسخ


----------



## I love Allah (13 فبراير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> * سؤال برئ لكل مسلم
> هل لو ظهر لك الله بنفسه سواء فى رؤيا او بأى طريقه واقنعك بأن لا أبدية بدون دم المسيح وأن المسيحية هى الحق هل ستؤمن أم سترفض وأرجوكم السؤال واضح جدا ومعه استبيان فأرجوا عدم الخروج عن الموضوع او الرد على مشاركات الآخرين​ *



*بما أنني لاحظت جدية الموضوع في ردودك وليس للسخرية وحسب
فسأتلو عليك قصة حقيقية لم أتلوها لأحد من قبل إلا بعض المفسرين على المنتديات 
اوتصدقني أخي الفاضل أنني رأيت في منامي سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام "لم أره بالشكل ولكن عرفت أنه هو في المنام"وكأنه أخرجني من حفرة كنت سأقع بها ,,, وتليت على آية من آيات القرآن التي تقول أنه ليس إلا عبد من عباد الله ورسله آتاه الكتاب والحكمة 
ولتثبت لى هذه الرؤية وبالشكل القاطع واليقيني أنه رسول من عند الله كبقية الرسل والأنبياء عليهم صلوات الله وتسليماته
ووالله الذي لا إله إلا هو لقد رأيت هذه الرؤية في طفولتي وما علمت لها تفسيرا في حين أنني كنت لا أعرف ماهذه الحفرة وما الداعي لهذه الرؤية والتي مر عليها أكثر من 15 سنة وإلى الآن لم أعرف
ولكنني بدأت أتذكر هذه الرؤية كثيرا عندما دخلت لهذا المنتدى وانتم تشككون في ديني وتقولون أنه رب وإله وكأن الله أرسلها لي لترشدني في كبري وكأن هذه الحفرة بدأت أعرفها وهى التي أنقذني منها ثم سمعت صوتا يتلو على هذه الآيات

والآن موضوعك كأنه يذكرني بها جيدا فأحببت أن أتلوها عليكم عل الله يهدينا وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى
فلو حدث وظهر لى الله وقال لي هذا وأيقنت أنه هو فسوف أؤمن بالطبع بما يقول تعالى الله عما يصفون

جزاك الله خيرا
أختكم في المنتدى

​*


----------



## sherystunner (14 فبراير 2007)

*ردا علي الحلم..*

بدلا من الاعتماد علي الاحلام في تفسير الظواهر والدلالات.. من الممكن ان تقرأي وتفتشي الكتب و تناولي عدد من القضايا وفسريها ( بلاش من دينك ومن دينهم) من خلال عقلك.. لان لو ان الله قد خلق العقل للضلاله والتخبط .. فبئس المصير للانسان.. ولكنه للتفحيص والتدقيق ... انا اقول لك التفسير ..انت فكرتي بالامر بشكل غير مباشر بمعني ان الموضوع شغل حيز من تفكيرك بشكل ما سواء روايه من احد او كلام قد سمعتيه... واستقر في عقلك الباطن وظهر في صوره حلم ( هذا لو ان هذا حلم اصلا ) ولكني اتوسم صدق الحديث .. فتشي الكتب افضل واجعلي عقلك الحاضر يعمل بدلا من عقلك الباطن .. انا برضه حلمت احلاما .. كثييييييره جدا ..


----------



## I love Allah (14 فبراير 2007)

sherystunner قال:


> بدلا من الاعتماد علي الاحلام في تفسير الظواهر والدلالات.. من الممكن ان تقرأي وتفتشي الكتب و تناولي عدد من القضايا وفسريها ( بلاش من دينك ومن دينهم) من خلال عقلك.. لان لو ان الله قد خلق العقل للضلاله والتخبط .. فبئس المصير للانسان.. ولكنه للتفحيص والتدقيق ... انا اقول لك التفسير ..انت فكرتي بالامر بشكل غير مباشر بمعني ان الموضوع شغل حيز من تفكيرك بشكل ما سواء روايه من احد او كلام قد سمعتيه... واستقر في عقلك الباطن وظهر في صوره حلم ( هذا لو ان هذا حلم اصلا ) ولكني اتوسم صدق الحديث .. فتشي الكتب افضل واجعلي عقلك الحاضر يعمل بدلا من عقلك الباطن .. انا برضه حلمت احلاما .. كثييييييره جدا ..



*الأخت الفاضلة

أولا: ده حلم منذ الطفولة وفي وقتها لم أكن أعرف أي شيء عن المسيحيين ولا عن ديانتهم ,,, لم أكن أعرف سوى أن لي أصحاب وجيران مسيحين ,,, لم أكن أعرف أي شيء عنهم غير ذلك فالأمر كان لا يعنيني إلا أنني أعامل إنسان أمامي وإلى الآن يحدث ذلك أيضا مع من أعرف حتى أن هناك من هو أقرب من السميحيين لي عن غيرهم 
فأنا لم أتعرف على ما يحمله لنا المسيحيين من بغض إلا في خلال هذا المنتدي منذ شهور بسيطة

المهم
عن عقلي وتفكيري ,,, فالحمد لله أنا أملك منه ما يكفيني في هذه الدنيا وهو بشهادة كل من يعرفوني سواء مسلمين أو غيرهم ,,, وأملك من الأخلاق أيضا بشهادتهم ما يساعدني على ألا أكذب وذلك كله بفضل الله تعالى ثم ما عرفته من ديني والحمد لله 
وأما عن قراءتي في الكتب ومعرفتي ,,, فأشكرك على النصيحة ولكن هذا يتم بالفعل وهو ما يجعلني أتمسك بديني أكثر والحمد لله أن هداني لهذا ولولا فضله ما اهتديت

أرجو أن تفعلى ما تنصحي به أيضا وتعملي بقوله تعالى " كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا مالا تعملون" صدق الله العظيم

أما أخيرا: فأنا أجاوب بالحلم فقط وليس بالعقل على قد الموضوع ,,, وهذا ما يجب أن تتعلميه ,,, ألا تتطرقي خارج موضوع وتجاوبين في حيزه فقط ,,, فكاتب الموضوع لم يطلب مني العقل والتفكير.

عموما وعلى كل الأحوال
جزاكي الله خيراعلى اهتمامك وردك على
وهدانا وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى​*


----------



## جينتل مان (14 فبراير 2007)

كيف لي ان ادخل النصرانيه بعد ان تبين لي الحق ؟؟

والله الذي لا اله الا هو  هذه القصه حصلت لي وانا في اعتكاف العشر الاوخر في مسجد الجمعيه الشرعيه في المنصوره


بعد الانتهاء من صلاة التهجد " وهي صلاة تبدا من الساعه الواحده وتنتهي قبيل الفجر بدقائق .. المهم بعد صلاة التهجد كانت المنصوره كلها في المسجد عشان بيحسوبوا ان دي ليلة القدر  وكانت ليلية 27  ..  المهم فوجئت ان الكل هجم على الاكل  " السحور " ومعدش حاجه على الفجر 
وانا جعان جدا وعطشان والدنيا زحمه .. وطبعا ماينفعش اطلع بره المسجد لاني معتكف ومش عاوز اضيع اعتكاف 7 ايام وباقي 3 بس  

كل اللي عملته والله العظيم ده حصل

خدت لي ركن في المسجد ودعيت الله وقلت بالغه بسيطه جدا  بس  بيقين عااااااالي  جدا مع انالموضوع مستحيييل لان وقتها الكل بيدور على نفسه وقلت

"" يارب  انا سايب بيتنا وجاي عندك ضيف .. وانا جعان ومعدش حاجه على الفجر .. وعارف انك اكرم الاكرمين وعارف انك مش هتنساني "

اقسم بالله العلي العظيم  بعدها بثواني لقيت 5 افراد ومعاهم وجبه   وقالولي   اتفضل يااستاذ انت الوحيد اللي مااخدتش وجبه  


اضافه على ذلك مواقف كتييييييييييييير جدا جدا .. 

وفي الاخر عاوزني  اخسر دنيتي واخرتي عشان اعبد عبد من عبيد الله

الحمد لله الذي اعطاني الحريه بان اكون عبد له وحده لا شريك له

وارجوا  من اولي الالبا النظر  لموضوع عبادة القسيسين  بطريقه غير مباشره  ( على فكره انتوا والشيعه قريبين من بعض بس الفرق انكم احسن منهم في انكم قلتاو ان افضل قومكم حواري عيسى .. وهم قالو اسوأ قومنا اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم )


----------



## محمدباشا (14 فبراير 2007)

لو ظهر ما يدعى أنه الله ويريد أن أدخل فى المسيحية 

أو يقول لى أن المسيحية هى الحق 

وبما أننى مسلم وأعرف دينى كويس 

هاعرف أن الذى ظهر ليس الله بل هو إبليس اللعين 

عليه لعنة الله

ومش هاقدر أتصرف إلا أننى 

أتف فى وشه 

طبعاً المقصود 

إبليس 

وأنتم أكيد فاهمين كويس جداً


----------



## sherystunner (15 فبراير 2007)

انا لم اشكك في حلمك او اصفك بالكذب او التحايل .. فهذا يتوقف علي قولك انت ان كنتي تقولي الصدق او الكذب .. ولم اقول انك لاتملكي العقل الكافي .. ولكن عند قولي انك تبحثي في الكتب ليس معناها ان تشتري او تقرئي كتب لكتاب مسلمين مثلا ولا حتي لمسيحين .. ممكن تقرائي كتب التاريخ الغير مزوره قد يتطلب منك جهد وعناء ولكن ربنا حيساعدك مادام غرضك هو الحق ( طبعا لو ده غرضك ) .. ومن الممكن ان تعرفي ان كان الكتاب مزور او لا من تفحصك له وتناوله للموضوعات من اي زاويه .. مثال .. انا عن نفسي لو وجدت كاتب اي كان حتي لو غربي يميل في حديثه للسخريه فهو مستهزا..لو مال للعنف فهو دموي .. اما الكاتب المتزن هو من يتناول موضوعاته بحياديه تامه وبنظره تحليليه ومقنعه ودون تحيز لاي جانب ( طبعا انتي علي علم تام بهذا )


----------



## sherystunner (15 فبراير 2007)

لو ممكن اتحدث معكي في بعض نقاط علي الخاص ان امكن ؟؟ فلكي الشكر .. ايتها الاخت I love Allah


----------



## شمس (15 فبراير 2007)

جينتل مان قال:


> كيف لي ان ادخل النصرانيه بعد ان تبين لي الحق ؟؟
> 
> والله الذي لا اله الا هو  هذه القصه حصلت لي وانا في اعتكاف العشر الاوخر في مسجد الجمعيه الشرعيه في المنصوره
> 
> ...





تعجبني يا اخي و اللهم ثبت قلوبنا لما تحبه و ترضاه و نسألك اللهم حسن الخاتمة .......


----------



## شمس (15 فبراير 2007)

ٌREMON قال:


> اظن انكى لا تعرفين ان آية "لكم دينكم و لى دينى" قالها محمد عندما دعاه الوثنيون لعبادة آلهتهم يعنى مش لينا و ايضا نسخت من زماااااااان من قبل حتى اجدادك ما يتولدو ليه؟ لان محمد لما نزلت عليه كما يدعى كان ضعيف و عندما اصبح قويا نسخ آيات السلم كلها و وضع آيات القتل و الاجبار على الاسلام او دفع الجزية يعنى مش من حقك او حق اى حد انه يعمل بالآية دى لان حكمها نسخ



حاشا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم عن هذه الافترات ..... اذا ما تعرفوا الناسخ من المنسوخ في القران فلا تتكلموا فيهن........


----------



## Scofield (15 فبراير 2007)

شمس قال:


> حاشا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم عن هذه الافترات ..... اذا ما تعرفوا الناسخ من المنسوخ في القران فلا تتكلموا فيهن........



ده احنا برده :dntknw:


----------



## أحساس مسلمة (28 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

أنا مسلمه ومقتنعه بذلك قناعه ذاتيه .. والحمدلله..

وذكر في القرآن والسنه أن لا أحد يرى الله إلا في الجنه..

ومهما حدث لي من المصائب وظهرت لي العجائب لن أتخلى عن ديني الاسلام..

أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد عبده ورسوله..


----------



## Scofield (1 مارس 2007)

أحساس مسلمة قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
> 
> أنا مسلمه ومقتنعه بذلك قناعه ذاتيه .. والحمدلله..
> 
> ...



الـــــــــــف الــــــــــف مبروك عليكى جهنم و بئس المصير و عقبال ما اشوفكم فى حضن حبيبكم المصطفى لعنات الله عليه بتتألمو فى جهنم معاه:t33:


----------



## Scofield (1 مارس 2007)

ayah قال:


> اشهدو ان لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له واشهدو ان محمد وعيسى صلى الله عليهما وسلم عبده ورسوله
> اللهم ثبت قلبي على دينك الحمد لله كل يوم يمر ازداد حبا فى دين الاسلام الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام
> الله يهديكم وينور عيونكم الى دين الحق
> لو ظهر الهكم وقال لي انا الله اعبدني سارفض ان اعبده سامحوني لكن افضل عبادة الله الواحد الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد صدق الله العظيم




أذا انتى أعترفتى أنكى تعبدين خيال لا شئ أسمه أله الأسلام الا فى مخيلات المسلمين فقط
لان لو ألهى ظهر لكى أذن ستتأكدين أن ألهنا حق و حى أما انتى فمن هو ألهك و أين هو؟
سأقول لكى اين هو ومن هو
أله الاسلام هو الملاك الساقط من السماء بعد أن كان ملاكا
أستخدم عبده محمد حتى يضل البشر أو يجبر الآخرين على أعتناق دينه بالسيف و القوة و أحيانا بالأغرائات و المكر و الدهاء
أله الاسلام يوجد فى بيت دعارة لا يذهب اليه الا الساقطين و المنحطين مثله الذين يفضلون الدعارة على القداسة
أتباع النبى الكذاب محمد و الذين يعتقدون انهم سيذهبون لينكحو امهاتهم و اخواتهم و بناتهم امام الله الخالق 
و سيشربون الخمر و العسل و ايضا سيسقيهم محمد بيده و يلف عليهم "شكله كان شغال سقاة"
ولا نهر الكوثر بتاع محمد اللى شبه الترعة البولاقيه و يمكن الترعة هتكون انظف منه:t33: 
فكرو جيدا فى مصيركم انتم احرار فيما تختارون و لكن لابد ان تختارو بعد البحث الجاد و الاقتناع لانها حياتكم الابدية فلو اردتم ان تذهبو لمحمد و جهنمه انتم احرار ولكن تذكرو ان لا احد سيكون له اى عذر فى الآخرة و لن يستطيع ان يقول الى الاله الحقيقي يا رب انى اريد ان اتوب ما ذنبى انى خدعت من محمد و لم اعرف طريقك و اكيد عارفين ربنا هيقوله ايه
هيقوله انه اعطاه الطريق ولكنه لم يقبله و اعطاه فرص اكثر من شعر رأسه و حتى نجوم السماء ولكنه لم يستغلها و اهملها بل ووصلت الى انه سبه و رفضه


----------



## I love Allah (1 مارس 2007)

sherystunner قال:


> لو ممكن اتحدث معكي في بعض نقاط علي الخاص ان امكن ؟؟ فلكي الشكر .. ايتها الاخت I love Allah




*لا مشكلة أختي الفاضلة
ارسلي لي بميلك ونتحدث بإذنه تعالى
وشكرا لكي​*


----------



## فدائي (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*مين الي قالك الكلام ده يا فصيح*
*اولا انت عقلك قاصر عن فهم الدين الاسلامي مش لانك مبتفهمش لالالالا*
*لان ربنا سبحانه وتعالي اعمي قلبك عن الحق لانك لا تستحق الهدايه *
*ثانيا *
*ربنا مظهرشي لحد في الدنيا زي معندكم في عقيدتكم الفاسده وانا عارف قصدك ايه*
*قصدك لما سيدنا موسي عليه وعلي سيدنا عيسي و علي سيدنا محمد الصلاة والسلام*
*عندما قال له ربه ان ظل الجبل ثابتا فستراني فلما تجاي الله بنوره فقط خر الجبل وخر موسي مغمي عليه مصعوق ممن راي من نور الله فهو لم يري الله في الدنيا*
*ثالثا *
*ايه موضوع مصحف اخر دي انت مفكره زي الانجيل بتعكم المحرف الي منه انواع كثيره اكثر من انواع الموبيلات*
*رابعا*
*الحمد لله انك رمزة عن اسم سيدنا محمد بالنجوم لانه فعلا نجم في السماء ولا يضر نجم في السماء نبح الكلاب والحمد لله ايضا ان اسمه الطاهر لم يلفظ بلسانك كي لا تدنس حروفه الطاهر *
*خامسا*
*سيدنا محمد وما ادراك من سيدنا محمد انت لا تعرف شيئ عن سيدنا محمد الا ما قد عرفه لكم الضلال الذين يستكبرون عن الحق ولكن ليعلموا ولتعلموا جميعا ان الحق ستعرفونه ولكن متي هل قبل الموت وذلك رحمة من الله سبحانه وتعالي عليكم او تعرفونه عند خروج الروح الخبيثه منكم وعندها ...... لحظتها بقه هتعرفوا الحق ولكن هيهات هيهات لمن عاش علي الضلال ويريد ان يموت علي الحق ربنا يسترها عليكم *
*سادسا*
*ليعلم كبرائكم انهم هم السبب في تضليلكم ولسوف يعاقبوا اشد العقاب هم يكسبون قليل من متاع الدنيا ويشترونها ...والثمن هم سيعرفونه يوم لقاء الله الملك الجبار المنتقم العزيز العدل*
*والله المستعان عما تصفون*​


----------



## فدائي (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



ٌREMON قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> أنت بكده أثبت جهلك حتى فى دينك
> أيه رأيك أنه ظهر فى القرآن
> و ظهر لنبيك كما يدعى فى الاحاديث؟



ههههههههههههه
هوالي اثبت جهله بدينه برضه ولا انت الي اثبت قصر عقلك عن الفهم
انا عارف قصدك ... قصدك تقول ان سيدنا موسي شاف ربنا عز وجل ولكن  سأحاول جاهدا والله المستعان ان القي في  عقلك بزرة من النور لعلها تنبت......سيدنا موسي لم يري الله بل عندما تجل الله الي الجبل  بنوره فقط خر الجبل وخر موسي صعقا خر مغمي عليه  وقال الله لموسي لو ظل الجبل ثابتا فستراني ولكن  الجبل لم يثبت وخر
والله المستعان عما تصفون​


----------



## استفانوس (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*فدائي​**ام ارهابي ​*


----------



## استفانوس (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*يااخي اجهدت نفسك في كتابة ما تلقنته من التربية الاسلامية
التي تشوه الحقيقة
قبل ان تكتب شئ
تصفح المنتدى ولو لساعة واحدة
وبعدها تشجع وقل ما تعرفه 
ولكن انتبه لكا نص قراني وحديث
لكي لايكون حجة عليك​*


----------



## bopp (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اشكرك على النصيحة بس ياريت انت تعمل بيها 
و بعدين انا ما اجهدتش نفسى ولا حاجة دة كلة مكتوب فى كتابك المقدس


----------



## الحمد لله مسلم (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

انا مين وايه وانتا مين وايه واى حد فينا مين وايه عشان الله سبحانه وتعالى يظهرلنا
ربنا سبحانه وتعالى خالق كل شىء خالق السموات والارض
خالق المجرات والشموس والكواكب
حيظهر لعبد فى الدنيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دا الواحد ميقدرش يقابل رئيس الجمهوريه
وطبعا مافيش اى وجه تشابه
فكرو شويه
انتو للأسف من الطائفه اللى حيفتنهم المسيخ الدجال ويقولهم انا ربكم فا يصدقوه لغايه ما يجى سيدنا عيسى المسيح عليه السلام ويقتلو


----------



## الحمد لله مسلم (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

بوبب دا مش اسلوب تتكلم بيه سيدنا عيسى نبينا برضو مستحيل نتكلم عليه كده
ولو حتى بإشاره انا كده اشك انك مسلم  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير } صدق الله العظيم


----------



## bopp (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



> ٌREMON قال:
> 
> 
> > أذا انتى أعترفتى أنكى تعبدين خيال لا شئ أسمه أله الأسلام الا فى مخيلات المسلمين فقط
> ...



بالله عليك يااخى دة كلام مكتوب بهذة الطريقة وغيرة فى المداخلات السابقة اقذر منة و مع ذلك لم يحذف ولما كتبنا لهم حاجة من كتابهم و نقارن بين العقل الذى يختار اللالة الحق و الاههم حذفوا الكلام ,, يا يحذفوا كلة يا يسيبوا كلة .


> بوبب دا مش اسلوب تتكلم بيه سيدنا عيسى نبينا برضو مستحيل نتكلم عليه كده
> ولو حتى بإشاره انا كده اشك انك مسلم


يا اخ ( الحمد لله مسلم ) الحمد لله انا ايضا مسلم و مؤمن بالله الواحد لا شريك لة و مؤمن بسيدنا عيسى علية وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام وانا لم امس سيدنا عيسى بأى شئ انا كلامى كلة على الاههم ,,, هل عيسى اله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا كنت بقارن بين الههم والله الحق و طبعا علشان انا لم اقل شئ غلط و محدش منهم يقدر يغلط الكلام الى كتبتة حذفوا المداخلة


----------



## xxaxx (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



coptic hero قال:


> * سؤال برئ لكل مسلم
> هل لو ظهر لك الله بنفسه سواء فى رؤيا او بأى طريقه​ *



لو ظهر لي الهك ما علي الا  أن أقول  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم


----------



## الحمد لله مسلم (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

انتا فرحان وانتا بتقول ربنا لما نشوفو حنعرفو ياللى بتقول كده ؟؟؟؟

انتو الناس اللى حتصدق المسيخ الدجال لما يجى ويقولكو انا ربكم

عندنا بنقول الله لا تدركه الابصار وهو يدرك الابصار

مفهوم ربنا عندكو للأسف اكنو ملك او امير

ربنا اكبر من كده كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

ربنا اللى خلق الكون كلو بالمجرات والشموس والكواكب

مين احنا عشان يظهرلنا

ربنا الرحمن الرحيم اه بس مش حنشوفو فى الدنيا

عندنا قصه معرفش موجوده عندكو ولا لاء  ان سيدنا موسى طلب انو يشوف ربنا ربنا قالو انا حتجلى للجبل دا سيدنا موسى بص للجبل الجبل اتحول كوم تراب من عظمه ربنا سيدنا موسى اتصعق من الموقف  .....
نشوف ربنا .؟؟؟
اعقلو واعرفو انتو بتتكلمو عن مين بتتكلمو عن ربنا الله الخالق العظيم


----------



## salmagad (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

السلام عليكم
يااخواني نحن هنا للادله والبراهين وليس بالاحلاو والرؤي
ولكني ادعوا كل مسيحي ومسلم ان يتقي الله في كلامه فكرامه المسيح والنبي محمد اكبر من ان تتناول بين السن الجهلاء
المسيح اخ للنبي محمد شئت يامسيحي ام ابيت 
والقران ليس محرفا شئت يامسيحي ام ابيت
واتحداك شخصيا يامن قلت ان هناك اختلاف بين المصاحف ان توجد اختلافا واحدا في اي مصحف


----------



## Scofield (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



salmagad قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يااخواني نحن هنا للادله والبراهين وليس بالاحلاو والرؤي
> ولكني ادعوا كل مسيحي ومسلم ان يتقي الله في كلامه فكرامه المسيح والنبي محمد اكبر من ان تتناول بين السن الجهلاء
> المسيح اخ للنبي محمد شئت يامسيحي ام ابيت
> ...




المسيح بتاعكو الخيالى غير المسيح الحقيقي خاصتنا
مسيحكم اسمه عيسى ولا يوجد مصادر يهودية تقول ان اسمه عيسى 
مسيحنا اسمه يسوع الناصري ويوجد مصادر كثيرة تؤيد ذلك يهودية او يونانية او حتى فى الكتاب المقدس
وحاشا لله ان يكون له أخ
وحاشا ان يكون لمسيحنا أخ مدعي نبوة كمحمد بن آمنة


----------



## amali (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


طبعا المسلمون لن يؤمنو باي رب 

لان ايماننا قوي و الحمد لله 

لا اله الا الله و حده و لا شريك له

في اخر الزمان سيظهر المسيح الدجال حقا  و سيدعي انه اله

لكن لا احد من المسلمين سيؤمن به 

غير اليهود و النصارى

كما فعلتم و امنتم بمدعي النبوة اللي ظهر في الهند مؤخرا 

و ذلك خير دليل على ضعف ايمانكم​


----------



## Scofield (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



amali قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> 
> 
> طبعا المسلمون لن يؤمنو باي رب
> ...




حد يا جماعة شايف نصارى هنا فى المنتدى ولا الأخت بتهلوس؟:smile01


----------



## amali (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

يا استاذ النصارى هم المسيح 

عندنا نحن المسلمين النصارى و المسيح واحد

كعيسى غليه السلام و المسيح عليه السلام 

فاهم يا ذكي


----------



## اسيا (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

هههههههههههههههههههه 

 واو ما تعرف من هم النصارى 




 ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## salmagad (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي jessus is aprophet
هذا الرابط ممتاز للقصص التي عليه واهمها انهم مسيحيون اعتنقوا الاسلام
اي تعلموا المسيحيه ثم بحثوا عن الحقيقه وهذه دعوتي لكل مسيحي ان يبحث ويتعلم الحقيقه من كتبهم
ومن علمائهم حقا سيجدوا الحق الحق يااخواني
اللهم اهدي قومي فانهم لايعلمون


----------



## Scofield (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ النصارى هم المسيح
> 
> عندنا نحن المسلمين النصارى و المسيح واحد
> 
> ...




ايوة صح كده عندكو انتو مش عندنا احنا و عندكو لا يمثل الواقع الظاهر محمد و الهه بيحبو الخيال العلمى و بيتخيلو وجود أشخاص غير موجودين بيهلوسو يعنى


----------



## Scofield (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



اسيا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> واو ما تعرف من هم النصارى
> 
> ...




معلش اصلى مكنتش بهلوس مع محمد و الهه


----------



## hoda_23 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

أنا سأبقى مسلمة 100%100 ومفتخرة لأن الله لا يظهر لأحد و عيسى ليس برب يا حرام عليكم ألله يهديك


----------



## ضيف جديد (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم*

عدم الرد أفضل لأن دين الله هو الإسلام دين الحق


----------



## asula (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم*

حبيبي يسوع اتشرف ان يزورني بمنامي 
وهو دائما يجيني بالمنام ويحاكيني قربان اسمو 
اتمنى يزورني كل ليلة 
تعرف الشخص الوحيد الي ما زارني هو ام الرب (مريم العذراء)والدة الله واتمنى اشوفها على القريب 
شكرا كثير على الموضوع والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم*

لن أتخلى على الاسلام ولو وضع حد السيف على عنقي
بعد كل اللائل الإسلامية و أرتد؟


----------



## عبد الحميد (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم*

كهكهكهكهكهكه يارب تهدي هاؤلاء الناس المسيحيين
هل نسيتم ما وقع لأتباع موسى أرادو أن يرو الله جهرا  فأتتهم الصاعقة  
نفترض أنه ظهر
أنتم تعلمون أن القرآن كلام الله
مذا قال فيه
إن الدين عند لله الإسلام

ولم يقل إن الدين هند الله المسيحية

ها إذا لم ترد  فالجميع يراقبونك وسيضحكون  عليك وستجبر بإغلاق الموضوع يا ذكي

أو بعبارة أخرى
ذا لم ترد بدليل فأنت نذل أمام الجميع


----------



## تووووكي (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم*

طيب هرد بسؤال 

هينم بردو عن انك مش واعى للسؤال الى سألتو 

هل لو ربنا ودا طبعا مش هيحصل 

قالك عن طريق رؤيه او ايحاء او وحى او اى حاجه 

-دا غير الى اتقال في الانجيل وفي التوراه الى اعترف بيها حاخام يهودى محتفظ بنسخة توارثت ومتمش تحريف اى حاجه فيها بتفيد بوجود اخر النبيين محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم -

وقالك الاسلام الحق والدين الحق والاحق بالاعتناق 

هتقبل ولا


----------



## عبد الحميد (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم*

شوف احترمنا نحترمكم


----------



## coptic hero (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم*



تووووكي قال:


> طيب هرد بسؤال
> 
> هينم بردو عن انك مش واعى للسؤال الى سألتو
> 
> ...




انا عن نفسى لو ظهر لي الله او ارسل لي رساله حقيقيه فيها مضمون سأوافق بالطبع والمغزى من سؤالى مع الآسف لم يفهمه اى مسلم وكل ما قصدته هو ان المسلم متمسك بأسلامه حتى مع كل الموبقات التى صنعها نبيه وحل الدماء والقتل والنهب والزنا والمفاخذه واقناع بدو لم يروا المياه فى حياتهم بأنهم سيشربون من انهار عسل ولبن وخمر ويضحك عليهم بأقوال لا ينفذها هو شخصيا ويضاجع ميته فى قبرها ويشق عجوز بين جملين افيقوا يا متبعى يعفور فهذا ليس بنبى ولا توجد فى قلبه رحمه


----------



## تووووكي (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

معذرة يا أخ 

انا سألتك سؤال مطلبتش منك تردلى بقايمه ممنوعات 

زى ماانت متحبش تسمع عن عيسي كلام مش كويس

وزى ما انا مقدرش اقول علي سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام حاجه 

لانو نبي واحنا معترفين بيه وع راسي من فوق 

يبقي تحترم محمد زى ما بنحترم عيسي

اما بقي بخصوص القايمه الى قلتها 

إنت متعرفهوش عشان تتكلم عنو كده 

حتى لو قلتلى ميت مجلد انك تعرفو 

بررررردو انت متعرفوش 

اما بالنسبة لإجابتى 

انا مؤمنة جدا جدا جدا والحمدلله وربنا يديمها عليا نعمة بنعمة الاسلام 

ومؤمنه بالله وبرسله وبكتبه 

ومحمد نبى وخاتم المرسلين عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 

سواء رضيت ام ابيت 

هو دا نهاية الكلام الى انا اعرفو


----------



## ضحى (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

_الصراحه سؤالك مهم جدا / والظاهر انك تعبت كثير عليه ؟ 

طبعا كل هذا اذا دل دل على اهتمامك بالاسلام / على عكسنا نحن المسلمين لا نتطرق لللاديان الاخرى ..

لاننا كما نعلم ( واثق الخطوه يمشي ملكا ) وبالعكس اسالتك تزيدنا اصرار بالرد ..

بس اتمنيت سواللك يكون اكثر اهميه للرد عليه ؟

وفي ديننا كلمه (لو ) تفتح عمل الشيطان ، فاذا كان اول سؤالك ينتمي للشيطان فنح المسلمين نتعوذ من الشيطان ومن كل فرد له صله به ..


لبك / لبك رسول الله .._


----------



## عبد الحميد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

أنا متاكد بأن الدين الحق الإسلام

شوف يا مسيحيين
لله لا يكذب
والقرآن كلامه
وقال سبحانه وتعالى إن الدين عند الله الإسلام
ولم يقل
إن الدين عند الله المسيحية
مذا تستنتج ها؟
من الأحسن إغلاق هذا الموضوع لأنه ليس مهم


----------



## Armany (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

انا عايز اقول لصاحب السؤال ولكل مسلم موجود انك مش محتاج ربنا يظهرلك وييكلمك علشان يقنعك بالمسيح . اللى مش مؤمن بالمسيح منغير مايشوفوا مش هيؤمن بيه حتى لو شافوا . والأيمان ميبقاش ايمان لو اتحول لعيان . واحيانا كتير بتكون قوة ابصار القلب اقوى من العين شكرا


----------



## اسكندرانى (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

ان الدين عند الله الاسلام

ولوكان المسيح موجودا اثناء بعثة النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لكان تابعا له


----------



## Scofield (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



اسكندرانى قال:


> ان الدين عند الله الاسلام
> 
> ولوكان المسيح موجودا اثناء بعثة النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لكان تابعا له




:thnk0001: معادلة صعبة
محى الموتى و خالق المخلوقات يتبع بشرى يميت الاحياء و يقتلهم
المسيح هو الله فكيف يتبع نبى كاذب؟
الله يتبع شيطان؟
تفكير عجيب:thnk0001:


----------



## Scofield (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*


ولكن مش اعجب من ان الله يصلى لاله آخر على محمد هذا هو العجيب


----------



## i m muslima (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



ٌREMON قال:


> ولكن مش اعجب من ان الله يصلى لاله آخر على محمد هذا هو العجيب




و من قال لك ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الاها

استغفر الله العظيم

يا استاذ انتم لا تعرفون شئا عن الاسلام لماذا اذن تتكلمون؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Scofield (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



i m muslima قال:


> و من قال لك ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الاها
> 
> استغفر الله العظيم
> 
> يا استاذ انتم لا تعرفون شئا عن الاسلام لماذا اذن تتكلمون؟؟؟؟؟​




وهو انا اللى بجيب من عندى؟
مش انتو اللى بتقولو؟
صلى الله عليه وسلم
صلى الله هيصلى لمين اصلا؟
عليه هو الله كان واقف على محمد ولا قاعد ولا نائم عليه؟
سلم هو الله له يد فى الاسلام بيسلم بيها؟ولو له يد يبقى ليه ملوش جسد زى ما المسيحية بتقول ومعترضين علينا؟


----------



## anass 357 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



ٌREMON قال:


> وهو انا اللى بجيب من عندى؟
> مش انتو اللى بتقولو؟
> صلى الله عليه وسلم
> صلى الله هيصلى لمين اصلا؟
> ...



الصلاة لا تعني أن يسجد له 
كنت على الأقل تبحث عن معنى " الصلاة " في معجم و إن كان محمدي 
هه

قال عز من قائل: { إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً }، و معنى ‏الصلاة على النبي و السلام عليه الدعاء بأن يزيد الله النبي تعظيماً و يؤمنه الله مما يخاف على أمته. فالله تعالى أمر ‏المؤمنين بأن يعتنوا بإظهار شرفه و تعظيم شأنه و قد رغب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بالصلاة في يوم الجمعة فقال:" ‏إن من أفضل أيامكم يوم الجمعة فأكثروا علي من الصلاة فيه فإن صلاتكم معروضة علي"، قالوا: يا رسول الله و ‏كيف تعرض صلاتنا عليك و قد أرَمْت أي بليت. قال:" إن الله حرم على الأرض أن تأكل أجساد الأنبياء" رواه ‏أبو داود. و معنى الحديث أن الصلاة على النبي في يوم الجمعة فيها نمو للثواب لشرف الزمان و كونها معروضةً عليه ‏يعرضها عليه ملائكة موكلون بذلك فيمن يصلي عليه من بُعد و أما من صلى عند قبره الشريف فيسمعه صلى الله ‏عليه و سلم لأن الأنبياء حرم الله على الأرض أن تأكل أجسادهم فهم أحياءٌ في قبورهم يصلون و حكم الصلاة على ‏النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أنها سنة إذا ذكر عليه الصلاة و السلام إلا في الصلاة المفروضة فإنها ركن من أركان ‏الصلاة لا تصح الصلاة بدونها و موضع وجوبها في الصلاة في الجلوس الأخير بعد التشهد، و الله سبحانه و تعالى أعلم ‏و أحكم.‏

وليس كما تكذب على نفسكاقسم بالله أني أقدر ابتعادك عن الإسلام
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
أنا رجل و الحمد لله و أتمنى من الله ألا أموت على كفر


----------



## althani girl (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه الله يدعووو للمسيحيه 

اذا قصدكم بان النبي عيسى عليه السلام بيدعونا للمسيحيه 

no way


النبي عيسى عليه السلام نبي ودعا الناس للاسلاااااااام 

واحنا نصدق كلام القران مو نقول اي ولا لا  الحمدلله 

وانا مو مجاوبه لان مستحيل هالشي يصير واحلى نكته سمعتها ^_^ 

وبليزز لاتتكلمون عن الاسلام على كيفكم *


----------



## coptic hero (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



عبد الحميد قال:


> أنا متاكد بأن الدين الحق الإسلام
> 
> شوف يا مسيحيين
> لله لا يكذب
> ...



*ومن قال لك يا يعفورى ان كلام القرأن من الله وبعدين عايز واحد زى محمد بن امنه يكتب كتاب شعر ويقول فيه ان الدين عند ام ترتر هو اليهوديه ولا لازم يقول الاسلام الذى يبين عجز الهكم وعدم حكمته فى انه خلق الناس ذوات السنه مختلفه وبعدين لو ما اتعلموش العربى هايدخلوا النار ايه الجهل الالهى ده ايه الهكم ما كانش واخد باله ان العالم فيه لغات تانيه غير الاسلام* :99::99::99::99::99:


----------



## coptic hero (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



anass 357 قال:


> الصلاة لا تعني أن يسجد له
> و معنى ‏الصلاة على النبي و السلام عليه الدعاء بأن يزيد الله النبي تعظيماً و يؤمنه الله مما يخاف على أمته
> [/COLOR]



*وما معنى ان يدعوا الله له ولمن يدعوا الله ولمن يقدم طلبته الا لمن هو اعلى منه اذا الهكم ليس بالله القوى *



anass 357 قال:


> قالوا: يا رسول الله و ‏كيف تعرض صلاتنا عليك و قد أرَمْت أي بليت. قال:" إن الله حرم على الأرض أن تأكل أجساد الأنبياء" رواه ‏أبو داود.
> [/COLOR]



كذبه اسلاميه محمديه جديده هل لديكم دليل على ان جسد محمد لم يتحلل او اى من رجاله او اى جسد اسلامى على وجه الآرض ان الذى اعرفه هو ان جسد محمد تحلل ما عدا عضو واحد فقط لم يتحلل طبعا انتم عارفينه


----------



## mrjh (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



ٌREMON قال:


> وهو انا اللى بجيب من عندى؟
> مش انتو اللى بتقولو؟
> صلى الله عليه وسلم
> صلى الله هيصلى لمين اصلا؟
> ...





*كلامك ده يدل على جهلك بالدين الاسلامى 
ومشاركاتك فى جميع المواضيع توضح انك فقط تريد ان تثبت ان الاسلام ليس دينا ولكن اتضح انك تتكلم عن جهل تام بالدين الاسلامى فقط المجادله وعدم الفهم والحض فقط على ان الاسلام ليس اخر الاديان
الحمد لله رب العالمين على نعمه الاسلام *


----------



## يوسف المطرف (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



فاروق الامة قال:


> ربنا مش بيظهر لحد......
> 
> ودعنى اسألك لو ظهر لك رسول الله وقال لك ان الاسلام هو الحق او لو ظهر لك اخيه المسيح وقال لك ان الاسلام هو الحق هل سوف تؤمن الاسلام ..





ليش محد رد عالسؤال وانا مع اخوي فارووق الامه 


ياجمااعه انتو شفيكم  حدث العاقل بما يعقل 


الاسلام له تاريخه ودلائل انه دين الحق


واشهد ان لا اله الى الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله


----------



## يوسف المطرف (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

طبعا لا
لان الله لم يظهر لاطهر الخلق للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
فكيف سيظهر لعبده المسكين


----------



## يوسف المطرف (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

بالتأأأكيد انا راح أأمن بوجوده  ومع العلم اني حلمت انه الاسلام دين الحق


زين لو واحد منكم مسيحي حلم بأأن الاسلام دين الحق هل سيترك دينه؟؟؟


ارجوو الرد حبااايبي


----------



## طهراوي (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

منطقيا هدا غير ممكن
لمادا لا يكون السوال العكس
اي يضهر الله تعالى و يدعوك الى الاسلام
اولا الله لن يضهر لانه الله و لن يضهر لعبده
يجب ان يكون هناك وسيط بل وسيطين
من الله الى جبريل ومن جبريل الى رسول الله ومن رسول الله الى الناس
الله حرم علينا الارتداد عن الاسلام
فكيف يغير رئيه و هو يعلم كل شيئ و هو الخبير

انا مومن بالله ومتبع دين الاسلام
    كما ان 20 الفففففففففف  امريكي يسلمون سنويا
اسئلهم لمادا


----------



## Tabitha (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

*لم أجد واحد مسلم جاوب على السؤال المطروح 

بل رأيت إجابات الإخوة المسلمين ومعظمهم يرون بإستحالة ظهور الله لهم

أعووووووذ بالله

حاشا بالله

هو يتعالى عن ذلك

حاشا انا مسلم

حاشا انا مسلمة

حاشا مستحيل يظهر في جسد إنسان 

هل وصل بالمسيحيين الإستهتار ليسألوا هذا السؤال 

وآراء تانية وصل بيها الإستهتار إنهم يقولوا لو ظهر لي حاتف في وشه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

وأنا جمعت الآراء دي على شان نلم بالموضوع كله:



mohamed triple H قال:



			ربنا مش بيظهر لحد وانا اسف مش هقدر اشارك في الاستفتاء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




فاروق الامة قال:



			ربنا مش بيظهر لحد......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




فاطمـة قال:



			أستاذ اني أرى أن سؤالك غريب شيئا ما..
كيف لله سبحانه وتعالى أن يظهر..؟؟
وحتى لو ظهر فكيف لنا أن نتحمل رؤيته؟؟
فكيف لنا بالله سبحانه وتعالى؟؟؟!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




فاطمـة قال:



			أعووووووووووووووووذ بالله
أعووووذ بالله  avamina
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




فاطمـة قال:



			عن ماذا تتكلم استاذ؟؟؟وماذا دهاااك؟؟
بالنسبة لاجاباتك الاولى:
لااعجز الله سبحانه وتعالى بل هو قادر على كل شيء,لكنه لا يظهر ابدااا في الارض بل سيظهر لناسبحانه  في الآخرة..!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




mohamed5555 قال:



			و بالمناسبه فعلي مدار تاريخ الا سلام لم يظهر الله لاحد ويقول له هذا (فهل المسلمون علي مدار تاريخهم لم يكن فيهم احد مخلص مع الله لكي يظهر له وينقذه من الاسلام؟)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




muslim1 قال:



			ونحن المسلمين نؤمن بل موقنون ان الله لم ولن يظهر لآي احد من جنس البشر في الدنيا ابدا ..
فأننا لانستطيع ان نقول لك أنه اذا ظهر الله لنا واخبرنا كذا او كذا سوف نفعل كذا وكذا .. لا نستطيع  
لآننا في الاصل لا نؤمن ان الله سيظهر لنا فاذا ذكر لك احدا منا انه سيفعل كذا او كذا فهو بالتاكيد يكذب عليك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




أبو بكر الصديق قال:



			أستغفر الله  
أصلا الموضوع نفسو غبي 
ليه إش قالولكم الله لعبة يظهر ويختفي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




mars666 قال:



			1_ سوف يتشبه الله برجل او انثى  < لة اصبح رجل لن تامن به كل النساء لانه يدعوا الى دين رجالي 
ولهاده الاسباب انا ممتنع عن التصويت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




يا هادى قال:



- إن لم تستحى فأفعل ما شئت
- ما هذا الإستهزاء بالله !!!!!!!!!!!! أوصلت بكم إلى هذه الدرجه أن تفتحوا مثل هذا الموضوع ؟
والله الموفق​

أنقر للتوسيع...





بهجة الإسلام قال:



			أولا من سأل هذا السؤال لابد ان يعلم: أن الله لا يظهر لأي مخلوق في الدنيا،.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




بهجة الإسلام قال:



			قرأت تعليقك في هذه الصفحة، كما عرفت أن الله لايظهر أمام أحد من المخلوقات،.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




محمدباشا قال:



			لو ظهر ما يدعى أنه الله ويريد أن أدخل فى المسيحية 
هاعرف أن الذى ظهر ليس الله بل هو إبليس اللعين 
عليه لعنة الله
ومش هاقدر أتصرف إلا أننى 
أتف فى وشه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




أحساس مسلمة قال:



			لا أحد يرى الله إلا في الجنه..
 .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




الحمد لله مسلم قال:



			انا مين وايه وانتا مين وايه واى حد فينا مين وايه عشان الله سبحانه وتعالى يظهرلنا
ربنا سبحانه وتعالى خالق كل شىء خالق السموات والارض
خالق المجرات والشموس والكواكب
حيظهر لعبد فى الدنيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




xxaxx قال:



لو ظهر لي الهك ما علي الا  أن أقول  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

أنقر للتوسيع...




الحمد لله مسلم قال:



			اعقلو واعرفو انتو بتتكلمو عن مين بتتكلمو عن ربنا الله الخالق العظيم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لماذا كل هذا الإستغراب ؟

هل الله خلقنا ورمانا وهو يتعالى علينا لهذه الدرجة !

نحن أولاد الله .. هل تفهم معنى إنك إبن الله ؟
هل يتعالى الملك على أبناءه ؟

!سؤال للإخوة المسلمين:

كم مرة وقفت أمام الله وسألته هل هو فعلاً أتى وتجسد أم المسيحيين مجانين وكذابين؟

ملحوظة:سؤالي هذا للمحترمين من المسلمين فقط  فلا داعي للتعليقات السخيفة.

أنا متأكد مليون بالمية إنك إذا وقفت امام الله بكل أمانة ودون تريقة إنه هايعطيك إجابة لأسئلتك ويضع نهاية لحيرة قلبك وإن تطلب الأمر الله لن يتعالى بأنه يظهر لك ويفسر لك كل شئ في سبيل خلاصك 

تحية خاصة  لكوبتك هيرو الذي فتح هذا الموضوع 

وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل معكم.
(في 4 : 7)*


----------



## طهراوي (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

إنجيل يهوذا يؤكد أن يهوذا لبس هيئة المسيح  



أو شبه به ليكون فداءا عنه

قال الله تعالى: ﴿ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا(157)بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا(158)﴾ (النساء:157-158).

ذكرت صحيفة الواشنجتون تايمز THE WASHINGTON TIMES فى عددهـا الصادر فى 7 إبريل 2006  مقالا بعنوان           Judas stars as 'anti-hero' in gospel   By Julia Duin
و جاء فى هذا المقال أن الجمعية الجغرافية الدولية National Geographic 

أزاحت النقاب عن أحد المخطوطات الأثرية  أو الأناجيل التى عثر عليهـا فى المنيا فى مصر ويعود تاريخهـا إلى بداية القرن الثالث الميلادى 

و أطلق على هذا الانجيل إسم إنجيل يهوذا   "The Gospel of Judas,"

وقد اعتبر يهوذا من تلاميذ السيد المسيح، ويذكره التاريخ القبطى أنه هو الرجل الذى خان المسيح و يقول المسلمين أن الله شبهه بالمسيح ليصلب بدلا منه 

 و قد تم ترميم هذا الإنجيل بعد العثور عليه منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات  و تمت ترجمته من اللغة القبطية إلى اللغة الانجليزية فى نهاية عام 2005 وأفرج عن هذه الترجمة فى 6 إبريل هذا العام وأصبح هذا الإنجيل يباع فى الأسواق، وقد سجل الإنجيل قبل نهايته أي قبل انتهـاء بعثة المسيح مباشرة هذا النص كما تذكره الصحيفة المشار إليهـا فى مقالهـا المذكور

Near the end of the Judas gospel, Jesus tells Judas he will "exceed" the rest of the disciples "for you will sacrifice the man that clothes me."

وهذا النص معناه أن المسيح يخاطب يهوذا فى نهاية الإنجيل المنسوب إليه ويقول له أنه (أى يهوذا) سوف يختلف عن باقى الحواريين "exceed" the rest of the disciples وأنه سوف يكون الرجل ( the man )  الذي يضحى به كشبيه لى  ( يلبسنى = clothes me)

ونقف ونتأمل كلمة يلبسني الذي عجز المترجم أن يكتبهـا كما جاءت فى آيات القرآن "شبه لهم"

 .. هكذا يظهر الله الحق وأن المسيح لم يصلب وإنما الشخص الذي صلب هو يهوذا .. وإذا كان المسيحيين قد ادعوا أن إنجيل برنابا تم تأليفه بعد بعثة الرسول فإن هذا المخطوط يؤكد قدمه من الكربون وأوراق البردي أنه مكتوب قبل القرن الثالث الميلادي، بحسب أقوال الصحيفة المشار إليهـا .. بمعنى قبل بعثة الرسول بثلاثة قرون .

 هل شبه الله يهوذا بالمسيح لخيانته أم كما يقول أنه ضحى بنفسه من أجل المسيح، فلم يذكر القرآن نصاً فى هذا ولكن المسيحيون يدعون أن يهوذا خان المسيح ثم شنق نفسه بعد هذا .. وهذا الإنجيل يدعى أنهـا كانت تضحية من يهوذا صاحب هذا الإنجيل من أجل المسيح ... والله أعلم!!!!

هكذا يشهدون على أنفسهم .. ويشهد الله والمؤمنون عليهم

وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم ...صدق الله العظيم 

المصدر:صحيفة وشنطن تايمز على الرابط التالي:

http://www.washtimes.com/national/20060407-120642-3758r.htm



مصدر النص 
http://www.55a.net/firas/arabic/?page=show_det&id=914&select_page=1


----------



## Tabitha (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



طهراوي قال:


> إنجيل يهوذا يؤكد أن يهوذا لبس هيئة المسيح


*
هو حضرتك منين بالظبط ,, من كوكب تاني عايش مع نفسك !

انت داخل في كل المواضيع ماواراكش حاجة غير انك تقول "انجيل يهوذا يؤكد الهبالة في العباطة"

وكتبت موضوعك ده بتاع اكتر من 9 مرات في اكتر من 9 مواضيع ولا ليك دعوة بعنوان الموضوع ولا الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه ..  وشغال مع نفسك وفرحان بانجيل يهوذا

ويا اصحاب الذكاء الخارق ..

كيف يهوذا كتب هذا الانجيل المزعم وهو قد شنق نقسه ومات قبل موت وقيامة السيد المسيح ؟ *


----------



## طهراوي (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

الم تقرا النص
هو لم يشنق نفسه كما تعتقدون
بل ضحى بنفسه من اجل المسيح
وكما ترى فان الله دكر دلك في القران
واثبته الانجيل المكتشف
هل تضن ان الانجيل مزور هاهاهاها
انه اقدم انجيل
و هو اصح من اناجيلكم المزوره التي في بيوتكم
التي لا تحرم شيئا
وداعا الى 8 اناجيل مزورة
ستقول لي العهد القديم و الجديد
هاهاهاها انها الموضا
اوكي واحد لليهود و واحد للمسيحيين
و 6 المتيقية لمن؟؟؟
لجدتي
هاهاهاها
والله انت قلبك قاسي بزاف ( بزاف تعني في المغرب كثير)
جاوبني على سوال واحد
هل انجيل يهودا يكدب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anass 357 (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



coptic hero قال:


> *وما معنى ان يدعوا الله له ولمن يدعوا الله ولمن يقدم طلبته الا لمن هو اعلى منه اذا الهكم ليس بالله القوى *
> 
> 
> 
> كذبه اسلاميه محمديه جديده هل لديكم دليل على ان جسد محمد لم يتحلل او اى من رجاله او اى جسد اسلامى على وجه الآرض ان الذى اعرفه هو ان جسد محمد تحلل ما عدا عضو واحد فقط لم يتحلل طبعا انتم عارفينه



لكن ما لا أفهمه هو لماذا تتهربون من الأجوبة بإعادة الأسئلة؟
أجبتك 
لكن مرة أخرى عند اقتباس لا تزد و لاتنقص في الردود حتى يرى الكل الرد كما هو


----------



## وحي القلم (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

*بالطبع سأوافق طالما الله دعانى الى المسيحيه    

طبعا لن اترك اسلامى حتى لو ظهر لى الله حقيقة  

لا حول ولا قوة الابالله 

هل هذا هو الحوار الاسلامي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شئ يضحك والله*


----------



## anass 357 (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

بالنسبة لي و أكررها
لن أنخلى عن ديني ولو وضع السيف على حلقي
أتمنى أن أموت مسلماً على أن أكفر
رغم أن في حالة الترهيب تكون النية أبلغ فقل أشهد ألا إله إلا لا الله و أشهد أن محمداً عبده و رسوله
في نفسك و قل أمامهم ما تريد
كما كان يعذب عباد الله
فيقولون " أحد أحد" انظروا قوة تدينهم


----------



## وحي القلم (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

و انا ايضا اخي انس

لن اتخلى عن اسلامي مهما كان الثمن


----------



## anass 357 (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



وحي القلم قال:


> و انا ايضا اخي انس
> 
> لن اتخلى عن اسلامي مهما كان الثمن



دون شك إن شاء الله


----------



## samer12 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*

  يا    anass 357
أنا بدات أشك بوضعك إنك مو طبيعي 
 القسم ليس مخصص لطرح المواضيح المسيحية
 أما بخصوص الأحاديث التي كتبتها لك انت بذكائك استنتجت (   أنه حق العباد) يعني ليه محمد جاء بشريعة إذا كان الإنسان إذا قال لا إلاه إلا الله سوف يدخل الجنة لماذا إذا
يا مسلم أسرق وأزني وأشرب حشيش وأقتل كلوا عادي عند الاهكم لأنه حقكم عند الله إنكم لم تشركوا به أحدا يعني مفضلين عليه لإلهكم


----------



## anass 357 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



samer12 قال:


> يا    anass 357
> أنا بدات أشك بوضعك إنك مو طبيعي
> القسم ليس مخصص لطرح المواضيح المسيحية
> أما بخصوص الأحاديث التي كتبتها لك انت بذكائك استنتجت (   أنه حق العباد) يعني ليه محمد جاء بشريعة إذا كان الإنسان إذا قال لا إلاه إلا الله سوف يدخل الجنة لماذا إذا
> يا مسلم أسرق وأزني وأشرب حشيش وأقتل كلوا عادي عند الاهكم لأنه حقكم عند الله إنكم لم تشركوا به أحدا يعني مفضلين عليه لإلهكم



ههه
من الغير طبيعي؟؟؟؟؟
لو كانت " أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أشهد أن محمداً عبده و رسوله " تدخل الجنة أي كان 
لكان الكل في الجنة فهي تغفر خطاياك مع الله أما من آذيتهم فلا
إن الإسلام يحتم عليك النطق بالشهادتين و إقام الصلاة و إيتاء الزكاة و صوم رمضان و حج البيت لمن استطاع إليه سبيلا
أما بالنسبة للذي يزني و يقتل...
لا يغفر له ذلك لأن
المغفرة تكون لما بين الله و عبده
فقط وليس ما بين العبد و العبد
فإن كنت مسلماً مثلا وقتلت أحدهم ثم ذهبت الحج
تغفر خطاياك ما بينك و بين ربك
أما الذي قتلته لن يغفرلك ولن تدخل الجنة حتى يعفو عنك المقتول 
مثلا
إلا الكبائر
كالشرك بالله 
والقول بأنه اتخذ ولداً
انظر توقيعي


----------



## samer12 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



anass 357 قال:


> ههه
> من الغير طبيعي؟؟؟؟؟
> لو كانت " أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أشهد أن محمداً عبده و رسوله " تدخل الجنة أي كان
> لكان الكل في الجنة فهي تغفر خطاياك مع الله أما من آذيتهم فلا
> ...


 يا مسلم أقرا لا تتعجل أرحم نفسك قليلا 
     حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ حَدَّثَنَا غُنْدَرٌ حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ عَنْ وَاصِلٍ عَنْ الْمَعْرُورِ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا ذَرٍّ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ أَتَانِي جِبْرِيلُ فَبَشَّرَنِي (5) أَنَّهُ مَنْ مَاتَ لَا يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ قُلْتُ وَإِنْ سَرَقَ وَإِنْ زَنَى قَالَ وَإِنْ سَرَقَ وَإِنْ زَنَى.
_____________- 
لماذا أنت أعمى البصيرة أنظر  
  عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من سبح الله في دبر كل صلاة ثلاثا وثلاثين , وقال وكبر الله ثلاثا وثلاثين وقال تمام المائة لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له, له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير غفرت خطاياه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر 
يقول لك إلهك غفرت له خطاياه ماذا يعني خطاياه وهل تعرف إن لم يقد يعني أرتكب قدر ما تستطيع من الخطايا فلن تصل إلى الرقم الذي حدده إلاهك 
_________________
أيضا أقرا ولا تتعجل الرد 
 عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله أصبت حدا فأقمه علي , وحضرت الصلاة فصلى مع رسول الله فلما قضى الصلاة قال يا رسول الله إن أصبت حدا فأقم في كتاب الله قال صلى الله عليه وسلم هل حضرت معنا الصلاة ؟ قال نعم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم قد غفر لك ( متفق عليه)
يا مسلم يقول له أصبت حدا يا مسلم شغل عقلك ما معنى أصبت حدا


----------



## anass 357 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



samer12 قال:


> يا مسلم أقرا لا تتعجل أرحم نفسك قليلا
> حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ حَدَّثَنَا غُنْدَرٌ حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ عَنْ وَاصِلٍ عَنْ الْمَعْرُورِ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا ذَرٍّ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ أَتَانِي جِبْرِيلُ فَبَشَّرَنِي (5) أَنَّهُ مَنْ مَاتَ لَا يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ قُلْتُ وَإِنْ سَرَقَ وَإِنْ زَنَى قَالَ وَإِنْ سَرَقَ وَإِنْ زَنَى.
> _____________-
> لماذا أنت أعمى البصيرة أنظر
> ...



1- اقرأ
"وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاءً بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ
( المائدة / 38 )

والزنا مقطوع بتحريمة لقولة تعالي 

وَلَا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَا إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا ( الاسراء / 32 )

وقولة تعالي في الفرقان ( وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ وَلَا يَقْتُلُونَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا يَزْنُونَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ يَلْقَ أَثَامًا . يُضَاعَفْ لَهُ الْعَذَابُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَيَخْلُدْ فِيهِ مُهَانًا . إِلَّا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا فَأُولَئِكَ يُبَدِّلُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ حَسَنَاتٍ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا )
فالمعني هو عدم اخراج مرتكب تلك الكبائر من الملة بالكلية فهو مسلم عاصي سيلقي جزاء هذا العصيان 

وغاية الامر ان كل مسلم يؤمن بالله وبالسرولة صلي الله علية وسلم يحاسب يوم القيامة وتقابل حسناته بسيئته فان رجحت الاول دخل الجنه وان رجحت الثانية دخل النار بمقدار تلك السئيات 
فغاية الامر لا يخلد في النار لانه يؤمن بالله 

والحديث في البخاري 
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن بكير ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عقيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏
‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن ولا يشرب الخمر حين يشرب وهو مؤمن ولا يسرق السارق حين يسرق وهو مؤمن ولا ‏ ‏ينتهب ‏ ‏نهبة ‏ ‏يرفع الناس إليه فيها أبصارهم وهو مؤمن ‏
‏وعن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن المسيب ‏ ‏وأبي سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بمثله إلا النهبة 

وجاء في تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي

‏قوله : ( لا يزني الزاني وهو مؤمن ) ‏
‏الواو للحال . قال النووي : هذا الحديث مما اختلف العلماء في معناه , فالقول الصحيح الذي قاله المحققون أن معناه لا يفعل هذه المعاصي وهو كامل الإيمان
ثم قال 
مع إجماع أهل الحق على أن الزاني والسارق والقاتل وغيرهم من أصحاب الكبائر غير الشرك لا يكفرون بذلك بل هم المؤمنون ناقصو الإيمان إن تابوا سقطت عقوبتهم , وإن ماتوا مصرين على الكبائر كانوا في المشيئة , فإن شاء الله تعالى عفا عنهم وأدخلهم الجنة أولا , وإن شاء عذبهم ثم أدخلهم الجنة
ويعلق شيخ الاسلام ابن القيم 
حديث " لا يزني الزاني " ثم قال : وفي لفظ في الصحيحين " ولا ينتهب نهبة ذات شرف يرفع إليه الناس فيها أبصارهم حين ينتهبها وهو مؤمن وزاد مسلم ولا يغل حين يغل وهو مؤمن , فإياكم إياكم !!!"
2-
أقصد الذنوب و السيئات...
3- حديث الذي قال : { أصبت حدا فأقمه علي فأقيمت الصلاة } يدخل في هذا لأنه جاء تائبا، وإن شهد على نفسه كما شهد به ماعز
ويقول الشيخ الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي:- 

أود أن ألفت النظر إلى حقيقة مهمة في أمر الحدود، وهي: أن الإسلام لا يركض وراء إقامة الحد، ولا يتشوف إلى تنفيذ العقوبة، فيمن اقترف ما يستحقها، ولا يضع أجهزة للتصنت على العصاة، أو ينصب لهم "كاميرات" خفية تصورهم حين ارتكاب جرائمهم، ولا يسلط الشرطة الجنائية أو "المباحثية" تتجسس على الناس المخالفين للشرع، حتى تقبض عليهم متلبسين!!
أنا الآن متعب ولذلك
سأكمل إن وجدت شيئاً جديداً إن شاء الله


----------



## يوسف المطرف (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل س*



100010001 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه الله يدعووو للمسيحيه
> 
> اذا قصدكم بان النبي عيسى عليه السلام بيدعونا للمسيحيه
> 
> ...




انتي  احطج على رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسي من فوووووووووق

كفو والله كفو ردج واحلى رد بصراااحه قريته بالموضوووووووووووووووووووووع :66:

تسلميــــــــــــــــن والله000

واقول حق الاخوو الفاضل على سؤاااااااااااااااااااااله

ياااااااااااااعمي استريييييييييييح :59: 0000 انا ذاك اليوم حلمت انه الرسول ياني بالحلم 

قال لي ان الاسلام اهو دين الحق000

حلوووووو لو انت حلمت هالحلم تصير مسلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

رد علي او اي واحد يرد علي ولا عليكم أأأأأمر


----------



## قلم حر (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

سبحان الخالق !!
اٍستبيان يفترض فرضا ظهور الخالق للبشر و دعوتهم للمسيحيه ........يفترض فرضا !!
يأخذ1 كل هذا الكلام و الخروج عن تخصص القسم ........مع عدد بسيط جدا من التصويتات !!
ختى اٍستبيان أصبحت عسيره على الفهم ؟؟!!!
يغلق للخروج المتعمد عن فكرة الموضوع و تشتيته حتى أصبح مضيعه للوقت .


----------



## coptic hero (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اشكرك اخى الحبيب قلم حر على تعليقك المختصر المفيد وفعلا التواءات اسلاميه غريبه وهم اساتذه ومبدعون فى هذة الطريقه اللف والدوران ليفقدوك تركيزك وتتشتت


----------



## newman_with_jesus (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*الاخوة الاعزاء 
سلام المسيح معكم 
اتريدون ظهور لله اكبر من ذلك الذي ظهره من 2000 سنة 
لقد ظهر وتكلم وعاش وصلب ومات وقام من اجلكم (مسلمين ومسيحين ويهود ......الخ )
لقد تكلم مع العالم واكل وشرب ونام معهم 
اعتقد ان الظهور لن يفيد ما ليكن هذا الشخص مختارا من قبل الرب 
وطوبى لمن امن ولم يرى *


----------



## abdoujoe (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

مشان افهم منيح السؤال 
اظا ظهر الرب 
اي رب : الاب او الابن او الروح


----------



## monlove (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

يسوع المسيح يعطينا سلامه


----------



## asula (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



abdoujoe قال:


> مشان افهم منيح السؤال
> اظا ظهر الرب
> اي رب : الاب او الابن او الروح



سلام الرب معك
اخي العزيز انت فاهم كل السؤال 
بس انا حجاوبك بعتبارك بالفعل ما فاهم السؤال 
ان الاب والابن والروح القدس هم شخص واحد وقد شرح الموضوع سابقا واتمنى اجد اجابة منك 
والرب يبارك حياتك وينور طريقك ويدلك على طريق الحق والصواب
الرب يسوع يقول((انا هو الطريق والحياة ))
والرب يعاونك على فهم الطريق الصحيح 
اختك اسولة


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



abdoujoe قال:


> مشان افهم منيح السؤال
> اظا ظهر الرب
> اي رب : الاب او الابن او الروح



*يا اخى الحبيب من شان افهم منيح هل لى ان اسألك سؤال* 
*من الذى طرح سؤالك الجميل هل هو لسانك أو قلبك أو عقلك *


----------



## thelast (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

هى الصراحة مش متاجة ظهور ربنا امال مدينا عقل لية 
عشان نركنة ونستنى ظهور ربنا
لو المسيحية هرطقة او ذى ما بيقولوا تالية بشر 
ازاى تقدر تزيد وتسبت وتنشر لاكثر من الفين سنة 
وماكنش فى سيف بيسندها

على عكس الاسلام انمتشر فى رقعة محدودة اولا 
ثانيا بالسيف مين يقد ينكر كدة
الثلاثى الشهير 
الاسلام او الجزية او الموت
علما بان الدين المسيحى واجه محاربات من اول ظهورة وابتدى بكام واحد ودلوقتى هما كام
لو كانت بدعة ماكنتش وقفت ولا سبتت قدام المحاربات

سلا الرب معكم


----------



## samsam2007 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اخي الحبيب انت بتسئل مين الناس ده لغيه عقلها بدليل النص القرآني (لا تسئلو عن اشياء ان تبدي لكم تسؤكم متفتكرش ان اسئلتك ممكن تحرك ذره من جبل  وربنا هو اللى بيختار الموعودين


----------



## thelast (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اخى الحبيب 
فى مثل بيقول 
*"ده من قصر ديلك يا اذعر"*
على فكره اذعر يعنى انسان
لما نتزنق نقول فى حجات ماينفعش نسال فيها ومواقف تانيه نقول احنا لازم نسال
ارسولكم على حل
يا نسال يا لا
يا نشغل العقل يا لا
سلام ونعمه


----------



## la Vierge Marie (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



coptic hero قال:


> * سؤال برئ لكل مسلم
> هل لو ظهر لك الله بنفسه سواء فى رؤيا او بأى طريقه واقنعك بأن لا أبدية بدون دم المسيح وأن المسيحية هى الحق هل ستؤمن أم سترفض وأرجوكم السؤال واضح جدا ومعه استبيان فأرجوا عدم الخروج عن الموضوع او الرد على مشاركات الآخرين​ *




*لما يظهر ليا 
هابقى افكر في الحاجة دي.*


----------



## asula (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



منال وفائى قال:


> الى السائل عن ان ظهر الله لك لياكد ان المسيحيه هى الحق فعلا المسحيه دين حق من عند الله الحق ولكن بكتابه الذى انزله الله قبل التحريف طبعا ولولم يحرف والله لاصبحتم مسلمين وما كنا نحتاج الى ذلك كله ياكبتنتوالت الاديان نزولا ولكلمنهم نبيه وكلهم اخوه وكلهم اى الاديان بشروا بمعجزه الارض والسماء والدين الخاتم الاسلام والتبى الرحمه العظيم محمد صلى عليه وسلم فلايحتاج الله جل فى علاخ الى الظهور واتما امره بين الكاف والنون استفتى قلبك وهو دليك وان منكم من عظمائكم ورهبانكم امنوه بالاسلام فى حجب عنكم وانتم لاتعلمون والله اعلم والنصر للاسلام



اخي العزيز 
عندي سؤال مين الي اقنعكم ان الكتاب المقدس محرف؟؟
انا حقولك لان ما موجود نبيكم به وهذا الي مجننكم
كل الكتب السماوية مكملة لبعض
من التورات وكتاب الصابئة ما اعرف شنو اسمة ومن الانجيل كلها مكملة لبعضها
بس القران هو الصحيح (يعني القران به نواقض مش طبيعية )
يعني الله ما شفنا بالعين بس عرفناه بالعقل 
ومش مهم ان الذين تركو المسيحية من اجل الدمار
عادي
المهم الي يخلص بالاخر
تعرف انا بحزن عليكم كثير لان ماشين بتنويم مغتاطيسي
ومش عارفين وين رايحيين
وللاسف
ما يسعني ان اقول غير الرب ينور طريقكم 
لان الوقت بيمشي


----------



## thelast (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



منال وفائى قال:


> الى السائل عن ان ظهر الله لك لياكد ان المسيحيه هى الحق فعلا المسحيه دين حق من عند الله الحق ولكن بكتابه الذى انزله الله قبل التحريف طبعا ولولم يحرف والله لاصبحتم مسلمين وما كنا نحتاج الى ذلك كله ياكبتنتوالت الاديان نزولا ولكلمنهم نبيه وكلهم اخوه وكلهم اى الاديان بشروا بمعجزه الارض والسماء والدين الخاتم الاسلام والتبى الرحمه العظيم محمد صلى عليه وسلم فلايحتاج الله جل فى علاخ الى الظهور واتما امره بين الكاف والنون استفتى قلبك وهو دليك وان منكم من عظمائكم ورهبانكم امنوه بالاسلام فى حجب عنكم وانتم لاتعلمون والله اعلم والنصر للاسلام



قبل متقول الانجيل اتحرف جواب على الاسئله ديه
امتى ومين وليه وفين؟
وغير كده اللى نزل الانجيل مقدرشى يحفظه من التحريف فنزل نسخه مزيده ومنقحه (طبعه تانيه)

ياريت نفكر
سلام ونعمه


----------



## منال وفائى (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا ردا لكلام asula 
الدين اليهودى نزل واعتنقه الناس ثم المسيحيه واعتنقه الناس والكثير من اليهود ظل على دينه ولم يعترف بكم وبدينكم ورضيتم انت ان هناك دين بعد اليهوديه واقتنعتم فلماذا لم تقتنعون بالدين الخاتم وهو الاسلام اعقلوه واعوا قبل ان ياتى الموت عليكم بغته وتجدون اتفسكم فى التهلكه وتعرفون وقتها انكم انتم الذين مبرمجون ومنومون مغناطيسيا هداكم الله لصلاح انفسكم بلايمان بالله الواحد ويوم الاخر ودين الشفاعه دين الله الاسلام والنبى الخاتم محمده صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه والتابعين الى يوم الدين


----------



## منال وفائى (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اما الرد علىthalast
اولا ان كنت لاتعترف بان المسحيه  دخلت عليها التزيف فالقرآن عندنا نسخه واحده من يوم ان نزل على فاحم وهارى قلوبكم المصطفى بابى انت وامى يارسول الله لماذا تعددت النسخ للانجيل  انجيل متى ولوقا وغيره لماذا؟  ارجوا الاجابه وهل النص واحد ولا لكل من مؤلفيه راى فى كتابه الذى الفه اى فكر خاص به علما باننا لم نقبل بان يكون مجرد حرف واحد يغير تجد صيغه الكلام والمعنى تغير وهذا طبعا اعجاذ الهى والله هداكم الله للاسلام


----------



## Basilius (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

معلش مع خالص الاعتذار لمشرفي القسم بس حبيت اقول حاجة تبين الجهل الشنيع


> اولا ان كنت لاتعترف بان المسحيه دخلت عليها التزيف


الكلام المرسل بلا علم ولا حتى قراءة بسيطة من شخص جاهل اعتقد انة ليس لة اي فائدة 


> فالقرآن عندنا نسخه واحده من يوم ان نزل على فاحم وهارى قلوبكم المصطفى بابى انت وامى يارسول ا


هل هذة النسخة الموجودة الواحدة تشبة تماما الموجود في اللوح المحفوظ ؟؟؟ هل مثلا اية الرجم و رضاع الكبير موجودة في اللوح المحفوظ ايضا ام بعد ما اكلها الداجن شطبها الله من اللوح المحفوظ باستيكة ؟؟؟؟
المصطفى بتاعك لا هارى ولا فاحم قلوبنا لاننا لا نتبعة ابدا ولا يشرفني بتاتا ان انطق اسم هذا الشخص على لساني ابدا 



> لماذا تعددت النسخ للانجيل انجيل متى ولوقا وغيره لماذا؟


الطفل الصغير اللذي لا يتعدي سنوات قليلة نجد انة يكرر بعض الكلمات التي يعجب بها ويفضل يكرر كتير 
يعين اية نسخة اساسا يا طفلة ؟ 
جهل ما بعدة جهل


----------



## asula (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



منال وفائى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اولا ردا لكلام asula
> الدين اليهودى نزل واعتنقه الناس ثم المسيحيه واعتنقه الناس والكثير من اليهود ظل على دينه ولم يعترف بكم وبدينكم ورضيتم انت ان هناك دين بعد اليهوديه واقتنعتم فلماذا لم تقتنعون بالدين الخاتم وهو الاسلام اعقلوه واعوا قبل ان ياتى الموت عليكم بغته وتجدون اتفسكم فى التهلكه وتعرفون وقتها انكم انتم الذين مبرمجون ومنومون مغناطيسيا هداكم الله لصلاح انفسكم بلايمان بالله الواحد ويوم الاخر ودين الشفاعه دين الله الاسلام والنبى الخاتم محمده صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه والتابعين الى يوم الدين



اخي العزيز
سلام الرب يسوع معك
تعليقا على كلامك فان الديانة اليهودية كانت تقول سوف ياتي مخلص العالم واسمه عمانؤيل ومعناه الرب معنا 
ولكن لم ياتي بالانجيل هكذا شي ولا تقل لي ان الانجيل حرف ومذكور سياتي نبي اسمه احمد 
هذه كلها اكاذيب كذبتموها انتم وصدقتموها 
وليس هذا فقط بل لم ياتي اسم نبيكم بالتوراة لو هو نبي بالحقيقة كان ذكر بالتوراة ايضا 
ومن قال ان نبيكم خاتم الانبياء؟؟
مذكور فقط بكتابكم وليس مذكور بكتب السماوية الاخرى
وانا ساقول لك ان الرب يسوع هو اخر نبي يرسل من الله 
وانا ادعوك لكي ترى الحقيقة وتبحث عن الحقيقة قبل ان يفوت الاوان وتندم وبعدها لن ينفعك الندم


----------



## thelast (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

شوف ياريس سبق وقلت بلاش كلام وخلاص قولى امتى ولية وفين ومين
ثانيا الاربع اناجيل زى ما بتقول مش كتب مستقله عن بعض بل يكملون بعض
عارف لو كاموا متطابقين بالكلمه كنتوا قلتوا دول اتفقوا قبل ما يكتبوا وعلى راى المثل
 "*ملقوش عيب فى الورد قالوا له يا احمر الخدين*"
 الكلام ده اتقال كتير فبلاش نقول كلام مكرر وياريت مانجادلش لمجرد الجدل


----------



## thelast (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

معلش مااخدتش بالى من الاسم غير بعد كتابه الموضوع خليها 
*"شوفى يا استاذه"*


----------



## منال وفائى (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

شكرا لمن رد وارجوا ان لانزعل  ولى سؤال ماموقفقم مما مازلوا على توارتهم للان؟ هل هم فى خطا ايضا ام هم على صواب؟
ثانيا  الفضائل فى القرآن كثيره وكذلك فى السنه  مثل غض البصر وحقوق الجار والنهى عن المنكر  وعيادة المريض واماطه الاذى من الطريق وعدم عقوق الوالدين  ونهى عن كل فسق  والسرقات والفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن  وعدم الغش ونهى عن الغيبه والنميمه وعده المساس بكل بحقوق الغير واشياءكثيره كثيره وحكمها فى الاسلام هى نتبعها فى حق المسلم والذمى غير المسلم فرجائى ان اعرف مثيلها فى الانجيل وشكرا لكم


----------



## coptic hero (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



منال وفائى قال:


> الى السائل عن ان ظهر الله لك لياكد ان المسيحيه هى الحق فعلا المسحيه دين حق من عند الله الحق ولكن بكتابه الذى انزله الله قبل التحريف طبعا ولولم يحرف والله لاصبحتم مسلمين وما كنا نحتاج الى ذلك كله ياكبتنتوالت الاديان نزولا ولكلمنهم نبيه وكلهم اخوه وكلهم اى الاديان بشروا بمعجزه الارض والسماء والدين الخاتم الاسلام والتبى الرحمه العظيم محمد صلى عليه وسلم فلايحتاج الله جل فى علاخ الى الظهور واتما امره بين الكاف والنون استفتى قلبك وهو دليك وان منكم من عظمائكم ورهبانكم امنوه بالاسلام فى حجب عنكم وانتم لاتعلمون والله اعلم والنصر للاسلام



يا سيدتى الفاضله نظرا لعقم قرأنكم العقيم والذى يثبت عجز الهكم وعنصريته للسان العرب الذى لا يعرف غيره فأنكم تتهكمون على الآنجيل وتصفونه بالمحرف مع انكم لو ترجمتم كتاب من العربيه الى الانجليزيه ثم اعدتم ترجمته مره اخرى عند شيوخ الترجمه ستختلف النصوص والتعبيرات لكن الجوهر سيكون واحد


----------



## منال وفائى (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

شكرا للاخ الذى عقب والذى اقول له ان الدين الاسلامى الحنيف نزل بالعرب هل سيحدثهم بالانجليزيه وبعدين نبينا عربى ياسيد  وشكرا للاخوه المسيحين الذين عجزوا عن الاجابه عن سؤال الفضائل الذى حث عليها الاسلام ونريد ان نعرف مثيلها فى انجيلكم وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## coptic hero (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



منال وفائى قال:


> *الدين الاسلامى الحنيف نزل بالعرب هل سيحدثهم بالانجليزيه وبعدين نبينا عربى ياسيد  *



وهل الله لا يهمه الا العرب هم فقط يدخلون الجنه وباقى الآلسنه مش مهم ارجو الآجابه


----------



## thelast (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



منال وفائى قال:


> شكرا للاخ الذى عقب والذى اقول له ان الدين الاسلامى الحنيف نزل بالعرب هل سيحدثهم بالانجليزيه وبعدين نبينا عربى ياسيد  وشكرا للاخوه المسيحين الذين عجزوا عن الاجابه عن سؤال الفضائل الذى حث عليها الاسلام ونريد ان نعرف مثيلها فى انجيلكم وشكرا مره اخرى


قلتلك قبل كده لكن مكافكيش خدى عندك
"حب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن فكرك"
"حب عدوك كنفسك"
"من نظر الى امراه فاشتهاها فقد زنى بها فى قلبه"
"لا تدينوا لكى لا تدانوا"
"بالكيل الى تكيلون به يكال لكم"
فيه كتير بس اللى يدور

سلام ونعمه


----------



## mervel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*ولم نتعلم في ديننا جرح الأديان الأخرى، فرجاء منكم عدم إلقاء التهم بدون وعي
انتم فعلا لم تتعلم التجريح لانكم تعلمتوا ما هو افظع منه القتل والسلب وانتهاك الاعراض ودة الى بيعلمه قرأنك وكتابك وعمله قبلك رسولك الكريم وانتم من بعده تفعلون هذه الاشياء نفسى اشوف ايه واحدة فى قرأنك بتتكلم عن المحبة بتتكلم عن المسامحة انت بتقول الاسلام دين المحبة والسامحة فين دة  واخى الى قرا الاتجيل ومش عجبه الخلاص والفداء هو قرا علشان يطلع الاخطاء مش علشان يفهم ولانه قراه بعقله وليس بقلبه فلم يفهم معنى الفداء الذى تم على الصليب اخواتى المسلمين اطلب من ربى والهى يسوع المسيح ان ينر قلوبكم قبل عقولكم لكى تروا نور المسيح ومحبته لكل البشر واطلب لي ولكل اخواتى الثبات فى ايماننا الاكيد بأن الرب يسوع الهى ومخلصى الصالح​*


----------



## mervel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اختى الفاضلة اسمحلى اقولك الى فهمك ان الانجيل محرف كذب عليكى للاسباب الاتية 
اولا انتم كا مسلمين مقتنعين ان الانجيل والتوراة كتب سماوية من عند الله فهل الله يسمح بتحريف كتابه وان فعل وسمح بذلك يبقى اكيد كمان القرأن محرف والا لماذا سمح الله بتحريف الكتاب المقدس
ثانيا من الى حرف الكتاب المقدس هل المسيحين ام اليهود ممكن تجاوبنى قبل ما تقولى مثل الببغاء كلام مردد دون فهم واى سنة تم تحريف الكتاب المقدس 
الكتاب المقدس كتبه اربعون شخص وكل واحد منهم فى مكان وزمان مختلف ولكن اجمعوا كلهم على شىء واحدوليس فيه تناقض واحد ارجو منك اختى وكل شخص يتأكد من اقواله واذا تكلم يتكلم عن فهم مش عن جهل​


----------



## صلاح المصرى (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
على فكره 
سئوالك ده سئوال عقيم وملوش اى اهداف 
وومكن تكون اجابته 
لو ظهر شخص وقال لى اعتنق المسيحيه وقال لى انه الهى والهى والهى لن اؤمن به 
لانه الشيطان نفسه 
.
.
خيث حدث فى السلف الصالح 
انه ظهر للمؤمن العابد الصالح الواثق من نفسه وواثق من كلام ربه ورسوله قبل اى شئ
ظهر له شخص كبييييييييير 
وحوله نوووووووور ويخطف الابصار 
وقال له انا يا عبد الله ربك
فقال له العابد : انت الله؟؟ 
فقال انا ربك 
فقال انت الله ؟؟
فقال اانا ربك 
فقال اانت الله ؟؟
فقال انا ربك واحب ان اقول لك انى احللت لك ما حرمتاه على بقية عبادى 
فقال له اذهب ايها الشيطان الخبيث 
االله يبيح الى ما حرمه على رسوله محمد وانبياءه عيسى وموسى وابراهيم 
هذا مثال للعبد الصالح 
لا اريد ان اقرا رد 
ولكنى اتمنى ان اشعر بتفكر​


----------



## coptic hero (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



صلاح المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> على فكره
> سئوالك ده سئوال عقيم وملوش اى اهداف
> وومكن تكون اجابته
> ...




هذة القصه مذكورة بقى فى بستان الرهبان المسلمين ولا فين انتم بتنسبوا كل حاجه ليكم وتقتبسوها ده انا حتى سمعت دعاء مأخوذ بالكامل من ابانا الذى فى السماوات


----------



## صلاح المصرى (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اخى العزيز او اختى العزيزه 
لماذا التريقه هذه 
ممكن توضح كلامك او توضحى كلامك بعد اذن حضرتك 
يعنى ايه تنسبوها وبستان ايه ؟؟ وجنينة ايه 
وارجوا الحوار يكون باسلوب راقى 
انت بترمز الدين المسيحى يا اخى او اختى ​


----------



## coptic hero (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



صلاح المصرى قال:


> لو ظهر شخص وقال لى اعتنق المسيحيه وقال لى انه الهى والهى والهى لن اؤمن به
> لانه الشيطان نفسه
> ​




اذا كان الجميع يفكرون بأسلوبك فلماذا تطالبون اصحاب العقائد الآخرى بالدخول للاسلام وهم لم يروا الله ولم يروا محمد ومستحيل ان يظهر لهم الله ولا ان يخاطب قلوبهم وهو المقصود ارجو الرد


----------



## coptic hero (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



صلاح المصرى قال:


> اخى العزيز او اختى العزيزه
> لماذا التريقه هذه
> ممكن توضح كلامك او توضحى كلامك بعد اذن حضرتك
> يعنى ايه تنسبوها وبستان ايه ؟؟ وجنينة ايه
> ...



اولا انا اخوك العزيز وثانيا بستان الرهبان هذا كتاب مسيحى يجمع تجارب الرهبان فى دنيا الرهبنه ومحاربات الشياطين لهم وقد قرأت قصه مشابهه لها ويشرفنى الحوار معك بمحبه وأدب متبادل بس يا ريت تصغر الخط شويه وتخليه فونت 4 مثلا لو ما يضايقكش


----------



## صلاح المصرى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



coptic hero قال:


> اذا كان الجميع يفكرون بأسلوبك فلماذا تطالبون اصحاب العقائد الآخرى بالدخول للاسلام وهم لم يروا الله ولم يروا محمد ومستحيل ان يظهر لهم الله ولا ان يخاطب قلوبهم وهو المقصود ارجو الرد


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
اخى / اختى 
احب ان اعلم حضرتك حاجه 
ومن المكن ان تكون انت اعلم بها منى 
ولكنى اذكرها لك 
واذكر نفسى قبلك 
معلومه هتفيدك طوووووووووووول عمرك 
اذا كنت تجادل احدا فتمعن فى كلام الشخص الذى امامك جيد واقراه مره واثنان وثلاثه 
وانا قلت لك 
لو ظهر ليه شخص ( وليس اللهى ) 
لانى متاكد فى الدين الاسلامى وقبلها متاكد يقينا ان هناك الله واحد 
رب السموات والارض 
بالرغم من اننى لم ارى الله ولم ارى حبيبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لكن اؤؤمن به بالتدبر والعقل والحدث 
يا اخى 
لا اريد ان اسمع منك ردا 
وانا ممكن اعلن انسحابى من هذا المنتدى 
ولكن 
اطلب منك ان تتدبر وتتفكر 
يا اخى لم اقل لك لا تقرا الانجيل 
ولكننى ساقل لك اقراء الانجيل بتفحص 
واقراء معه القرءان ايضالعله ينفعك 
ولا تكن ( صما بكما عميا ) 
انا لا اهدف الى النصر 
ولكننى اهدف عزة العرب ​


----------



## صلاح المصرى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



coptic hero قال:


> اذا كان الجميع يفكرون بأسلوبك فلماذا تطالبون اصحاب العقائد الآخرى بالدخول للاسلام وهم لم يروا الله ولم يروا محمد ومستحيل ان يظهر لهم الله ولا ان يخاطب قلوبهم وهو المقصود ارجو الرد


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
اخى / اختى 
احب ان اعلم حضرتك حاجه 
ومن المكن ان تكون انت اعلم بها منى 
ولكنى اذكرها لك 
واذكر نفسى قبلك 
معلومه هتفيدك طوووووووووووول عمرك 
اذا كنت تجادل احدا فتمعن فى كلام الشخص الذى امامك جيد واقراه مره واثنان وثلاثه 
وانا قلت لك 
لو ظهر ليه شخص ( وليس اللهى ) 
لانى متاكد فى الدين الاسلامى وقبلها متاكد يقينا ان هناك الله واحد 
رب السموات والارض 
بالرغم من اننى لم ارى الله ولم ارى حبيبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لكن اؤؤمن به بالتدبر والعقل والحدث 
يا اخى 
لا اريد ان اسمع منك ردا 
وانا ممكن اعلن انسحابى من هذا المنتدى 
ولكن 
اطلب منك ان تتدبر وتتفكر 
يا اخى لم اقل لك لا تقرا الانجيل 
ولكننى ساقل لك اقراء الانجيل بتفحص 
واقراء معه القرءان ايضالعله ينفعك 
ولا تكن ( صما بكما عميا ) 
انا لا اهدف الى النصر 
ولكننى اهدف عزة العرب ​


----------



## صلاح المصرى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



coptic hero قال:


> اولا انا اخوك العزيز وثانيا بستان الرهبان هذا كتاب مسيحى يجمع تجارب الرهبان فى دنيا الرهبنه ومحاربات الشياطين لهم وقد قرأت قصه مشابهه لها ويشرفنى الحوار معك بمحبه وأدب متبادل بس يا ريت تصغر الخط شويه وتخليه فونت 4 مثلا لو ما يضايقكش


ههههههههههههه
انا اسف على تكبير الخط 
يا استاذى وليس اخى العزيز فقط 
وان شاء الله بعد كده هخليه 3 مش 4 كمان 
وانا اعتقد اننا عدونا واحد وهو الشيطان واليهود 
ومدام الشيطان ظهر عندكم يبقى اكيد هيظهر بعكم 
وهذا راى يحتمل المناقشه 
وعلى فكره الشرف ليه انا ​


----------



## coptic hero (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



صلاح المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> :flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
> اخى / اختى
> احب ان اعلم حضرتك حاجه
> ...




ياسيدى لو كنت حضرتك صاحب ديانه اخرى فكيف كنت ستؤمن بالاسلام وانت لم ترى الله ولا نبى الاسلام ولا تؤمن بالقرأن لآنه ليس كتابك


----------



## صلاح المصرى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

يا اخى ساوجه لك بعض الاسئله واجب عليها مع نفسك 

هل يوجد اله خالق الكون ؟؟
واذا وجد اله ؟؟ فما هى الديانه ؟؟
اليهوديه / المسيحيه   ام الاسلاميه 
سنستبعد اليهوديه بالرغم من قرائتى عنها واستمتاعى بها 
ولكنا ناقصه ومحرفه ولن استطيع تطبقها فى حياتنا 
ناتى الى الديانه المسيحيه والاسلاميه 
مهم تكلمت لن تصدق شيئا 
الا اما ان تقراء بنفسك او تسمع بنفسك 
شوف المسيحيه تهدف الى ايه ؟؟ 
شوف الاسلام يهدف الى ايه ؟؟
انظر الى المعجزات التى يتضمنها الانجيل ؟؟
وهل ينفع ان نتخزها قدوه لنا فى حياتنا ؟؟ اليوم 
انظر الى المعجزات التى يتضمنها القرءان ؟؟
وهل ينفع ان نتخزها قدوه لنا فى حياتنا ؟؟ اليوم 
اقراء اقرء اعلم تفكر ​


----------



## mervel (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

استاذ صلاح مين اعطاك الحق ان تلغى او تستبعد ديانة اولا الديانة اليهودية ديانة مثل المسيحية والاسلام 
وبعدين الله هو المحبة اينم وجدت 
ثانيا اهداف الديانة المسيحية هى المحبة والسلام اتيت لاعطيكم سلام السيد المسيح فى تعاليمه قابل الاهانة والنكران بالمحبة غفر لصالبيه وهو على الصليب فدانى وفداك انت كمان اخى المسلم السيد المسيح اتى لخلاص العالم كله 
تحمل كل هذا وحمل العار عار الصليب لانه احب الانسان ليس حب اعظم من هذا 
ممكن انت تقولى ايه هى اهداف الاسلام ؟وماذا فعل السيد المسيح كان يجول يعمل خير فتح اعين عميان اقام موتى اقام مفلوج شفى ابرص اخرج شياطين ممكن انت تقولى الرسول الكريم عمل ايه وهو فى سن الخمس والعشرين تزوج امراةفى الاربعين من عمرها وهو فى سن الخمسين تزوج طفلة تجاوز عمرها التاسعة من عمرها كان بينشر رسلته بالسيف وارجوك ان تنكر هذا وانا اثبتلك بالدليل والبرهان وفرض الجزية الى اتقال انها بدل دخول الاقباط فى الجيش وبعدها فرضت على الشيوخ والاطفال مكنتش اعرف ان الشيوخ والاطفال ليهم فى امور القتال والمفروض تندفع عنهم جزية اخى الفاضل تحب اتكلم تانى واقول لك اهداف الاسلام 
كتابك الكريم تكلم عن اشياء فى منتهى الخزى يعجز لسانى عن نطقها 
ارجوك اطلب منك رجاء محبة اقرأ كتابك جيدا لا اطلب منك قرأت الكتاب المقدس بس اقراكتابك واطلب من ربك ان يرشدك لطريق الصواب بس اطلب بقلبك انا مش هقولك ان ممكن ربنا يظهرلك ويقولك ان الدين دة صح وادخل فيه بس لو ربنا اراد ان ينير الطريق هيفعل ويوضحلك كل الامور وانا سوف اصلى من اجلك ومن اجل كل اخواتى مسلمين ومسيحين ان ربنا يرشدنا الى الطريق  
اعذرنى اخى الكريم والفاضل ازا كنت طولت فى كلامى سامحى ازا صدر منى لفظ او قول  
وارجوك ان تصلى من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## coptic hero (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



صلاح المصرى قال:


> يا اخى ساوجه لك بعض الاسئله واجب عليها مع نفسك
> 
> هل يوجد اله خالق الكون ؟؟
> واذا وجد اله ؟؟ فما هى الديانه ؟؟
> ...




يا سيدى الفاضل اولا الديانه اليهوديه ديانه سمائيه قويه وهى اول الديانات الحقيقيه على الارض ولكن من المعروف ان رسولكم لم يكره فى حياته اكثر من اليهود والخنازير وانا لا اعرف اى معجزات هذة التى للاسلام هل هى هيافات زغلول النجار والتى تكذبها كل القوانين الطبيعيه ام سفسطه بعض الكتاب والتلاعب بالألفاظ عموما هذا ليس موضوعنا ولكن نظرا لما قلته بخصوص القراءه فهذة هى مشكلتنا اننا قرأنا كثيرا فى كتابكم العربى الذى لا يترجم الى اى لغه بعكس كل الكتب السمائيه وحتى كتب الديانات الغير سمائيه وحفظناه عن ظهر قلب ولم نلمس منه الا الحض على كراهيه كل ما هو غير مسلم والقتل فى سبيل الغنائم والشق بين جملين وعندما نقول لكم اين رحمه نبيكم فى مضاجعه طفلع وهى عائشه تتباهون بأنه لم يكن يضاجعها بل يفاخذها وهذا من رحمته اى نبى هذا الذي تفتخرون بأنه كان يداعب طفله بأربه ويفاخذها الم يكن الآولى ان يشترى لها لعبه لمن هم فى سنها ويحافظ على برائتها هذه واحده فقط من الاف النقط المشينه فى الآسلام وان اردت نكمل واشكر سعه صدرك


----------



## منال وفائى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

شكرا للاخ thelast
الحكم والفضائل فى القرآن واضحه ومفهومه ولكن ماتقوله مطموس واشكرك واسالك ماموقفكم من اليهوديه 

الذين هم المفروض قد كفروا بدينكم   والشيىء الثانى هل يوجد فى الانجيل قانون للمواريث والحقوق ومكانه المرآه من الرجل ومكانه الرجل من المرآه وانتم فى حياتكم كيف تتوارثون الاملاك والاطيان وغير ذلك وكيف يستغنى الرجل المسيحى عن ملته لطلاق امرآته والخلاص منها وشكرا


----------



## صلاح المصرى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



mervel قال:


> استاذ صلاح مين اعطاك الحق ان تلغى او تستبعد ديانة اولا الديانة اليهودية ديانة مثل المسيحية والاسلام
> وبعدين الله هو المحبة اينم وجدت
> ثانيا اهداف الديانة المسيحية هى المحبة والسلام اتيت لاعطيكم سلام السيد المسيح فى تعاليمه قابل الاهانة والنكران بالمحبة غفر لصالبيه وهو على الصليب فدانى وفداك انت كمان اخى المسلم السيد المسيح اتى لخلاص العالم كله
> تحمل كل هذا وحمل العار عار الصليب لانه احب الانسان ليس حب اعظم من هذا
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السلام عليكم يا اخوانى المسيحين 
قبل ان ارد على استفساركم فى راى 
احب ان اقول اننا نهدف يا اخوتى الى الوصول الى الحق 
وليس  الجدل العقيم 
واعتقد انكم توافقونى على الراى 
صح ؟؟
وحينما تقولوا شيئا على الديانه المسيحيه 
واللهى واللهى ........ اقرائها جيدا واتدبر فيها ... لعلها تكون صحيح 
وهناك فعلا مقولات لكم صحيحه 
فارجوا منكم رجاء الاحبه 
ان تتدبروا يدا فى كلامى 
حيث انا لا ادف الى اى شئ خاطئ ولكنى اهدف الى حصولكم على رضا الرحمن 
واحب ان اقول لكم شئ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انك لا تهدى من احببت ولكن الله يهدى من يشاء 
صدق الله العظيم ​


----------



## صلاح المصرى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



mervel قال:


> استاذ صلاح مين اعطاك الحق ان تلغى او تستبعد ديانة اولا الديانة اليهودية ديانة مثل المسيحية والاسلام
> وبعدين الله هو المحبة اينم وجدت
> ثانيا اهداف الديانة المسيحية هى المحبة والسلام اتيت لاعطيكم سلام السيد المسيح فى تعاليمه قابل الاهانة والنكران بالمحبة غفر لصالبيه وهو على الصليب فدانى وفداك انت كمان اخى المسلم السيد المسيح اتى لخلاص العالم كله
> تحمل كل هذا وحمل العار عار الصليب لانه احب الانسان ليس حب اعظم من هذا
> ...


اولا السلام عليكــــكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا يا خى احب ان اوضح لك اننى ليس فقيها 
ولكنى ساقول لك هذا الكلام من احساسى ومعرفتى الضئيله جدا التى لا تذكر ومفهومى الضعيف 
اولا انا لم استبعد دين من الاديان السماويه 
نكراننا لها
واكبر دليل على كلامى 
اننى قلت رغم قرائتى لها واستمتاعى بها وتعلمى منها الكثير 
ولا انتوا بتختاروا الكلام الى على مذاجك وتمسك فيه 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانتوا اكيد عارفين ان الدين اليهودى ينكر الديانه المسيحيه والاسلاميه 
والدين المسيحى يذكر اليهودى باشياء ؟؟؟ وينكر الاسلامى 
واتى الدين الاسلامى ( الحمد لله ) واعترف باليهوديه والمسيحيه 
ولكنه انكر افعال الا فعال اليهوديه الشنعاء وكذلك كل من ارتكب الاخطاء 
.
.
.
بغض النظر على ان المسيح جاء لينقذ البشريه من عصيانها 
لاننى اوجه لنفسى سئوال كلما عرفت ذلك وهو لماذل خلق البشريه اذا ؟؟
طالما ان هناك تكفير 
ثانيا هل يتساوى شارون وبوش
مع صلاح الدين الايوبى 
الذى انقظ الالف من البشر المسيحين والمسلين الذين سفك دمائهم فى القدس
هيهات هيهات 
حينما يتساوى السفاح مع صلاح الدين 
هل هناك عدل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تدبروا ولا تتنفروا 
انت تسالنى تقول لى ما هى اهداف الاسلام 
اهداف الاسلام كثيره ولكن ما يجول فى بالى 
ولكن ما يجول فى فكرى الان 
هو نقل العالم من الظلمات الى النور 
الامر ببر الوالدين وصلة الرحم ( الاقرباء) 
النهى عن الخمر والميسر ( القمار) 
واعطاء لكل ذى حق حقه 
ونصران اخوانك المظلومين والوقوف امام احوانك الطاغين 
والبعد عن السرقه والقتل والزنا 
والامر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر 
نشر السلام فى المجتمع 
نشر الحب بيننا مسلمين ونصارى 
)إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ) (البقرة:62)  
والكثير والكثير 
ولكننى احب ان اقول شيئا 
وهو ان المسلمين ليسوا كلهم يطبقون الدين الاسلامى الصحيح 
.
.
.
للاسف .
.
.
وعلى فكره انا كنت فى الاول بكره المسيحين جدا جدا جدا 
علشان مشركين بالله .... وانا بحب الله جدا جدا ....ان اسف 
وبعدين وانا ماشى وانا صغير لقيت واحده مسيحيه كبيره فى السن 
وقعت على الارض 
فقلت انا اسف ....... احسن 
لقيت واحد مسلم ملتحى بياخذ بايدها وبيركبها تكسى 
وبيوصلها للمستشفى  
ولقيت نفسى راكب التكسى 
تعرفون لماذا 
لان الشخص الملتحى الذيى افاقها كان ابى 
فقلت لابى ماذا هذا .... انها مشركه بالله 
فقال لى مقوله لن انساها 
انت اكتر واحد فى الدينيا بتحبه مين ؟؟
قلتله ربنا طبعا
قال لى وربنا بيقولنا 
اننا ناخذ بايدى الضعفاء منا 
والبقيه تاتى 
وهذه صفات المسلمين الحقيقيه 
وبعدهلا بقيت اعامل الناس كلها معامله واحده 
وااصبح لدى الكثير من الاصحاب المسيحين 
وبالنسبه للهجمات للرسول 
ساوف اكتب موضوع قريبا واوضح فيه ردودكم وتفسيرها 
واعرفكم ب محمد عبدالله ​


----------



## coptic hero (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



منال وفائى قال:


> الذين هم المفروض قد كفروا بدينكم   والشيىء الثانى هل يوجد فى الانجيل قانون للمواريث والحقوق ومكانه المرآه من الرجل
> 
> اين هى مكانه المرأه فى الآسلام الذى شبهها بالحيوانات وجعلها نجسه مثل الكلب وجعل اداه جنس يحق لزوجها ان يتزوج ثلاثه غيرها وعند دخول زوجها الجنه يجد حور بكور وغلمان مخلدون ولم يذكر نصيب المرأه فى جنه اله الآسلام
> ومكانه الرجل من المرآه وانتم فى حياتكم كيف تتوارثون الاملاك والاطيان وغير ذلك
> ...



اما كيف يستغنى الرجل عن ملته فهذا من صنع الدستور المصرى الذى قال انه فى حاله اختلاف ملة الزوجين يطبق عليهم احكام الشريعه الآسلاميه والتى تبيح الطلاق الغير موجود فى المسيحيه اصلا الا لعله الزنا


----------



## coptic hero (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



صلاح المصرى قال:


> وانتوا اكيد عارفين ان الدين اليهودى ينكر الديانه المسيحيه والاسلاميه
> والدين المسيحى يذكر اليهودى باشياء ؟؟؟ وينكر الاسلامى
> واتى الدين الاسلامى ( الحمد لله ) واعترف باليهوديه والمسيحيه
> ولكنه انكر افعال الا فعال اليهوديه الشنعاء وكذلك كل من ارتكب الاخطاء
> ...




بالله عليك الا تشرح لنا ما نلمسه كل يوم وحفظناه عن ظهر قلب انت لن تغير صوره الاسلام حتى يغير الشعب نفسه طريقه تعاملهم مع المسيحيين


----------



## thelast (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



منال وفائى قال:


> شكرا للاخ thelast
> الحكم والفضائل فى القرآن واضحه ومفهومه ولكن ماتقوله مطموس واشكرك واسالك ماموقفكم من اليهوديه
> 
> الذين هم المفروض قد كفروا بدينكم   والشيىء الثانى هل يوجد فى الانجيل قانون للمواريث والحقوق ومكانه المرآه من الرجل ومكانه الرجل من المرآه وانتم فى حياتكم كيف تتوارثون الاملاك والاطيان وغير ذلك وكيف يستغنى الرجل المسيحى عن ملته لطلاق امرآته والخلاص منها وشكرا



انا من اشكرك

اولا :ما مفهوم كلمه مطموس عندك اولا 
الانجيل لم يفرق بين المراه والرجل لذللك فنصيبهم متساوى فى الميراث و اذا حدث خلاف ذللك فالدين غير مسئول
اما من يترك ملته ليتخلص من امراته او اى شى اخر فهو غير مومن بقلبه 
فلا شى فى الدنيا يجعل الانسان يتخلى عن ما يومن به(وله ليكى راى تانى)
الطلاق فى المسيحيه لعله الزنا فقط وخلاف ذللك عليه ان يحتمل امراته فى كل شى 
اما عن موقفنا من اليهيوديه فالمسيحيه اوصت ان نحب الكل حتى اعدائنا 
ولم توصنا ان تجنب احد بسبب مذهبه اودينه 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## thelast (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*يا اخى يا من يتكلم على سماحه الاسلام 
بم تفسر 
وقاتلو اهل الكتاب اليس المقصود بهم النصارى
ثم الجزيه او القتل او الاسلام 
هل هى امور وهميه 

سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## صلاح المصرى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



coptic hero قال:


> بالله عليك الا تشرح لنا ما نلمسه كل يوم وحفظناه عن ظهر قلب انت لن تغير صوره الاسلام حتى يغير الشعب نفسه طريقه تعاملهم مع المسيحيين


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اسف لو كنت طولت عليك اخر مشاركه 
بس اخى العزيز 
انا هدفى اوريك حقيقة الاسلام والمسلمين 
وليس حقيقه القليل القليل الذى نحن برءاء منه الى يوم الدين 
ويا اخى مفيش حاجه اسمها معامله بين المسلمين والمسحين 
ده بالعكس
الشائع بين المسلمين 
ان المسحين عندهم ضمير 
صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اكيد صح وانت سمعت حاجه ذى كده 
ديه حاجه 
تانى حاجه 
يا اخى هناك المسيحين الذى اعرف انك ستقول انكم برءاء منهم ايضا 
هؤلاء الاشخاص 
فى مناطق غريبه فى العالم 
يقومون المسيحين بقتل النساء والرجال والاطفال المسمين 
وعندى افلام ليست ملفقه ولكنى انتظر سماح المنتدى لى بعرضها 
ورغم ذلك لم اتى يوم 
واقول ان المسيحين كلهم وحشين 
وبطلت اتعامل مع اصحابى 
وانا اسف على الاطاله 
بس انا عاوز انكم لا تكرهونا 
وكلنا نحب بعض مسلمين مسيحين 
واه ناس كتيره عماله تردد وتقول ان الاسلام فيه الجزيه المفروضه 
يا اخوانى 
ذى ما فيه الجزيه فيه الزكاه 
الجزيه على الغير مسلمين للانفاق على امور الدوله 
وكانت النتائج ايجابيه جدا جدا 
لدرجه انه جاء فى عصر عمرو ابن الخطاب 
كل الرعيه التى توجد فى البلاد مسلمين ومسيحين يصرف لهم مرتب شهرى لكل طفل من بلوغه للسنه الثانيه 
على فكره 
الاسلام فيه حاجات كتير حلوه ​


----------



## صلاح المصرى (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



coptic hero قال:


> بالله عليك الا تشرح لنا ما نلمسه كل يوم وحفظناه عن ظهر قلب انت لن تغير صوره الاسلام حتى يغير الشعب نفسه طريقه تعاملهم مع المسيحيين



اخى العزيز 
انك مسيحى متعصب 
ولن اجادلك بسهوله 
ايه رايك تخشلي مناظره ثنائيه 
وانا هحاول اوضحلك 
ايه الاخطاء الى انت شايفها 
وتعليقها عندى​


----------



## البحار (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

السلام عليكم 
اولا بالنسبه لما يسمى الاستفتاء افتكر ان ده شئ من الدجل والحمدلله احنا بنومن بربنا من غير مانشوفه ونحمد ربنا على ذلك 
والحوار فى المشاركه لاتعليق عليه لكن هرد على الاخ


thelast قال:


> *يا اخى يا من يتكلم على سماحه الاسلام
> بم تفسر
> وقاتلو اهل الكتاب اليس المقصود بهم النصارى
> ثم الجزيه او القتل او الاسلام
> ...


اسالك اخى هل هناك من يقاتلك هل يوجد حرب بيننا واذا حدثت حرب اهليه بيننا فى مصر من المستفيد منها ؟
الاسلام لم يدعوا لمحابة النصارى بل قال استوصوا بهم خيرا راجع اخى معلوماتك وان كنت لاتعرف ماذا دعى به الاسلام انظر كيف نعيش كجيران واصدقاء وزملاء لتعرف اين القتال


----------



## hodhod_suliman (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





 اعتقد ان السؤال ده مش محتاج اجابه من اى شخص........!!!
بس لو قلبنا السؤال وقولنا لو سيدنا عيسى قال ابقوا مسلمين ايه ردكم
طبعا الاجابه هاتقولوا  لا
 لحد لما تاخدوا رائى(البابا كيرلس)
اخوتى المسلمين وغير المسلمين ....
                                                    الدين
 هو ما شرعه الله لعباده من أحكام وهو الشريعة والملة بمعنى واحد.
إن مهمة الإسلام إصلاح الفرد وسياسة المجتمع بالتعبد لله تعالى ، والدينونة له في جميع مجالات الحياة وشؤونها ، وفق نمط معين حدد الدين مساراته.
العقيدة الصحيحة الواضحة. العبادات الصادقة. الأخلاق الفاضلة. التشريع والأحكام العادلة. 
                                 أسس وأصول مسار العقيدة الصحيحة الواضحة 
الايمان بالله وبملائكته وكتبه ورسله  لا يفرق  بين احد من رسله الايمان باليوم الاخر بالقداء والقدر  شهادة ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله اقامة الصلاة اتاء الذكاه صوم رمضان 
وحج البيت  ( الكعبه)  لمن استطاء اليه سبيلا .
الصبر العفه الشجاعه العدل الحرية الشورى 
اللهم اهدنا يارب العالمين


----------



## coptic hero (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



صلاح المصرى قال:


> يا اخى هناك المسيحين الذى اعرف انك ستقول انكم برءاء منهم ايضا
> هؤلاء الاشخاص
> فى مناطق غريبه فى العالم
> يقومون المسيحين بقتل النساء والرجال والاطفال المسمين
> [/COLOR]​




*يا اخى الحبيب لابد ان تفرق بين القتل السياسى كما الحروب وبين القتل بأسم الدين والجيش الآمريكى ليس كله مسيحيون بل ان قائد الجيش هناك يهودى والحرب على الآرهاب قائمه لقتل الآرهاب فى كل العالم ولو بحثت عن الآرهاب ستجده صادر من الدول الآسلاميه وبأموال البترول *







صلاح المصرى قال:


> وكلنا نحب بعض مسلمين مسيحين
> واه ناس كتيره عماله تردد وتقول ان الاسلام فيه الجزيه المفروضه
> يا اخوانى
> ذى ما فيه الجزيه فيه الزكاه
> ...



*وهل من لا يقدر على دفع الذكاة كان يقتل ايضا *




صلاح المصرى قال:


> وكانت النتائج ايجابيه جدا جدا
> لدرجه انه جاء فى عصر عمرو ابن الخطاب
> كل الرعيه التى توجد فى البلاد مسلمين ومسيحين يصرف لهم مرتب شهرى لكل طفل من بلوغه للسنه الثانيه
> على فكره
> الاسلام فيه حاجات كتير حلوه [/COLOR]​




*هههههههههههههههههههه بجد ضحكتنى جدا جدا وباين من كلامك انك شخص طيب جدا *


----------



## coptic hero (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



صلاح المصرى قال:


> اخى العزيز
> انك مسيحى متعصب
> ولن اجادلك بسهوله
> ايه رايك تخشلي مناظره ثنائيه
> ...



يا سيدى الفاضل اولا انت فعلا انسان محترم فى طريقه كلامك وموضوع انى متعصب كنت متوقع انك تقوله لما الواحد بيحاول يوضح اللى عندكم وبنلمسه ليل نهار تقول لى انت متعصب وبعدين ليه مناظرة ثنائيه ما احنا موجودين هنا وقول اللى فى نفسك وانا سوف ارد عليك ولكن احذر ان تقول صفات ليست موجوده فيكم لآنى سوف ارد عليك بدلائل قاسيه وتحياتى لك ايها المحترم اخى الحبيب وصدقنى انا لا اكرهك ولا اكره الآسلام ولكن اكره التصرفات الآسلاميه النابعه من خلق المسلمين والتى لا تحترم الآخر حتى لو كان مريضا او لديه ظروف


----------



## وسام الحب (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ}[1]، وقال تعالى: {إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإِسْلامُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ إِلا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ * فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالْأُمِّيِّينَ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ
بهذه الايات الكريمات نقطع الشك باليقين فالدين عند الله هو الاسلام وليس اي دين اخر
فالله تبارك وتعالي انزل هذه الايات وهذه الايات الكريمات واضحة وضوح الشمس والشمس لاتغطي بغربال
اخي هداك الله ونورلك طريقك 
انا اريد ان اسال كل مسيحي وكل شخص من اهل الكتاب 
أليس الله هو الذي خلقكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اليس الله هو الذي انعم عليكم كل النعم التي انتم بها ؟؟؟؟
اليس الله هو الذي انزل الانبياء والمرسلين ؟؟؟
اليس الله هو الذي انزل سيدنا عيسي بن مريم ؟؟؟؟؟
اليس الله هو الذي انزل الكتب السماوية ؟؟؟؟
اذا كان نعم فلماذا لم تعبدوه علي حق ؟؟؟؟
لماذا لاتستجيبوا لاوامره ؟؟؟؟
لماذا لا تامنوا بانبياءه  ؟؟؟؟
لماذا تحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ؟؟؟؟
لماذا لاتسلموا وترجعوا الي دينكم الذي ارتضاه الله لنا ولكم ؟؟؟؟
اخواني والله انا لاشفق عليكم ولاتحسبوا نحن فرحين لانكم في طريق الهلاك صدقوني اننا نحزن كثيرا لانكم في الطريق الغير سوي
النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم عندما كانت تموت نفس وهو لم يدوها للاسلام كان يحزن ويقول ذهبت مني نفس الي النار
ارايتم كم هو نبي الله يحبكم ارايتم كم هي رحمة الاسلام
اخواني عودوا الي رشدكم عودو الي بارئكم
اسلموا لله 
ان الدين عند الله هو الاسلام


ملاحظة :
الي كل مسيحي يريد ان يناظرني فانا مستعد برحمته تعالي لذلك 
وانا انتضر كل شخص مسيحي وغيره لابين له ماهو الاسلام ولابين ماهو الدين الذي هم عليه
وان شاء الله سوف اوضح لكم كل ماتريديون
( وادعوا الي ربك بالحكمة والموعضة الحسنة )
اخوكم 
ابو معاذ


----------



## coptic hero (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



وسام الحب قال:


> انا اريد ان اسال كل مسيحي وكل شخص من اهل الكتاب
> أليس الله هو الذي خلقكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اليس الله هو الذي انعم عليكم كل النعم التي انتم بها ؟؟؟؟
> اليس الله هو الذي انزل الانبياء والمرسلين ؟؟؟
> ...




ربنا يرحمكم ويزيل الغمه عن اعينكم وتتركو التعصب قبل ان يأتى يوم لا تجدون فيه الا البكاء وصرير الآسنان


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



ٌREMON قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> قال ******* يظهر قال
> لعلمك ***** بتاعك نفسه قال انه يقدر يظهر فى المنام لكن الحقيقة لا
> وطبعا لو ظهر فى المنام متبقاش رؤية ليه
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 الحمد لله رب العالمين 
 اخى الكريم نحن المسلمين لا نريد ان يظهر الله لنا لكى نؤمن به لأن الله عرفنا ذاته بدلائل لا حصر لها اخى الكريم ان الله عرفنا ذاته باشياء كثيره بلاثبت وجوده بالانبياء ومعجزاتهم  ولو انه لم يعطى للرسل والانبياء المعجزات لكان الانسان يعبد النبى والرسول دون الله ولاكن جائت الرسل بالدعوه الى طريق الله  وانت تعلم الكثير والكثير من القصص الموجوده فى انجيلكم الذى تتكلم على دعوه الرسل والنبيينولاكن اخى الكريم سبحان الله اثبت الله وجوده للانسان بادله كثيره ولاكن غرور الانسان  يسيطر عليه دائما ويبعد عن الحق ويتمسك بالباطل اخى الكريم انا لا ادعوك الى الاسلام وحسب ولاكن ادعوك للمعرفه والبحث عن الحقيقه الجاده والبحث عن الله والاتجاه الى طريقه . وجائتنا الرسل والانبياء للدعوه لكى نفهم ونعلم ان الله موجود فى كل وقت وفى كل حين وجائت الرسل بالبينه من ربهم ولاكن البشر دائما يبحثون عن الهلاك لأنفسهو ويكذبو دعوه الرسل والانبياء اخى الكريم انا أؤمن كل اليمان بالرسل والانبياء الذى جائت بالحق والبينه من ربها كما اؤمن بالسيد المسيح  ان رسول من عند الله جاء بيابينه من ربه لبنى اسرائيل ولكل العالمين وكما أؤمن بسيدنام حمد صلى الله عليه وسلم انه رسول من عند الله جاء بالبينه من ربه  وقد ارسل الله الرسل اجمعين بطرق للدعوه وادله على وجود الله الواحد الاحد  اذا لماذ غرور الانسان فى طلب رؤيه الله لكى يعلم وجوده  هل تعلم انك انت ذاتك من  دلائل وجود الله  اذا اسأل سؤال بسيط كيف وجود الانسان من الذى خلقه ؟ الاجابه اخى الكريم  الله سبحانه وتعالى خالق الخلق وليس بمخلو ق  . ومن الدلائل ايضا  . من الذى يجدد لك الحياه كل لحظه بل كل جزء من اللحظه ومن الذى يرزقق من غير حساب ومن الذى  يحيي ويميت ومن الذى دعى الى عبده بالتوبه ومن الذى يرزق الطير ومن الذى  رفع السماء من غير حوامل  ومن الذى سطح الارض ومن الذى اخرج الزرع ومن الذى اليه راجعون . اخى الكريم نحن لانريد اثباتات اكثر من ذلك لأن نعم الله على الانسان لا حدود له نحن نتمنى ان نرى الله ولاكن هو الذى يرانا  ولا يظهر لنا  ولو كان ظهر لنا فمن الاولى كان ظهر لنبيه موسى عندماطلب من الخالق ان يراه ولاكن الله قال له انظر الى الجبل . وسبحان الله لم يستطيع الجبل الصمود عندما ظهر الله بنوره فقط الى الجبل . اذا ما انت ايه الانسان  ما بك  قوه .  اذا اصابك مكروه او اذى نراك طريح الفراش لا حول ولاقوه لك . فما بك ايها الانسان . وكفاك غرور ايها الانسان .سبحان الله العظيم . رب العرش الكريم . اخى الكريم انظر فى ايات توجد فى القرأن الكريم الذى انزله الله سبحانه وتعالى على نبيه الامى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لكى تعلم ان الله موجود ولكى تعلم مدى صدق هذا الكتاب الشريف .   
                               بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنسَانَ مِن سُلَالَةٍ مِّن طِينٍ (12) 
 ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَّكِينٍ (13) 
 ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ (14) 
 ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ لَمَيِّتُونَ (15)  
                                              صدق الله العظيم 
 اخى الكريم  لو كان هذا  دليل على ان الله خلق الانسان  اخى الكريم . جائت الايات بتفصيل  خلق الانسان منذ كان قطعه من الطين الى ان اصبح انسان كامل . اخى انت تعلم ان التكنولجيا التصوريه عرفها الانسان منذ زمن قريب جدا . اخى الكريم اعطى لك مثال . نفرض ان التكنولجيا عرفها الانسان منذ  اربعه قرون . ان مع كل انسان وكل عالم عرف مراحل تكوين الانسان بالاله التصوريه . ولاكن اخى الكريم عليك ان تعلم ان التكنولجيا  جائت لك بالدليل المبنت على ان هذه الايات من الله وليس من بشر والدليل لك ان هذه الايات عمرها تزيد عن الاربعه عشر قرن (14قرن) اعنى اكثر من 1400 سنه تقريبا . وجاءت لنا التكنولجيا التصوريه بلأدله التصوريه لمراحل تكوين الانسان عندما كان نطفه الى ان اصبح انسان كامل ثم بعد ذلك الى خالقه راجع  . سبحان الله . هذه ادله على وجود الله وان سيدنا محمد جاء للدعوه الى الله سبحانه وتعالى وهذا دليل ايضا لك ولكل من يريد البحث عن الحقيقه والاتجاه الى طريق الله على ان القرأن الكريم منزل من الله ويجب على كل انسان ان يؤمن به لأن هذه الايات لا يسطيع اى انسان ان يأتى بمثلها , اخى الكريم انى ادعوك الى الله والاتجاه سويا الى طريقه وعليك البح جيدا عن الادله الكامله لوجد الله فى القرأن الكريم . ولك منى اخى الكريم جزيل الشكر والاحترام . والاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد فى الود قضيه . وفى نهايه المطاف كلنا اخوه . من اب واحد وام واحده وهما  ابى ادم وامى حواء عليهما السلام . واشكركم على حسن المتابعه


----------



## wowael (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ادعوا اخونا الاقباط في الوطن ان يدعوا اقباط المهجر لعقد مؤتمر كبير في وشنطن او بريطنيا او اسرائيل حول اضطهاد الاقباط في مصر وان يتناول المؤتمر الاسئلة الاتية ؟
هل تجرء النظام في مصر الي حد اعتقال ناشيطين قبطيين؟ الا يخشي البوارج الاوربية الامريكية ؟ الا يخشي قطع المعونة؟ هل ظن الحاكم في مصر عن طريق الخطاء انهم مثلا اخوان مسلمون؟ لو ترك هذا الامر سوف تصبح سابقة لا يجب تكرارها بدون حساب؟ الايخشي الحاكم في مصران يبدل العالم رائية ويلقي مصير صدام حسين؟ لماذا لم يستئذن النظام في مصر قبل اعتقال هذين؟


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*


```
قال المسيح يأتى بعدى انبياء كذبه كثيرون فلا تصدقونهم
```

اخى الكريم احيك اولا بتحيه الاسلام السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
                                                           بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخى الكريم انت تكذب نبى ورسول جاء بالحق والبينه من ربه وجاء بالقرأن الكريم لأثبات ذلك  اخى الكريم انظر الى الاعجاز العلمى للقرأن الكريم اخى انت تعلم ان التكنولجيا ظهرت لنا فى عهد قريب لا يزيد عن القرنين 200 سنه والقرأن الكريم يعرفه البشر من 1400 سنه واكثر  هل تعلم اخى الكريم ان  القرأن الذى انزل على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم   جاء لك بالوصف التفصيلى لمراحل تكوين الانسان  انظر الى هذه الايات الكريمه 
                                    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنسَانَ مِن سُلَالَةٍ مِّن طِينٍ (12) 
ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَّكِينٍ (13) 
ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ (14) 
ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ لَمَيِّتُونَ (15) 
صدق الله العظيم            سوره المؤمنين 

 اخى الكريم انظر لقد اثبتت لك التكنولجيه التصوريه مراحل تكوين الانسان منذ البدايه الى النهايه ولاكن انظر مدى البعد بين التارخين  تاريخ الايه وتاريخ الاثبات التكنولجى . الم يكن هذا دليل على صدق نبى جاء بأيات من ربه  ليتأكد الانسان من صدق النبوه . اخى انظر الى ايات القرأن بأكملها . وانظر الى الاعجاز العلمى للق{ان الكريم . وانظر الى اعظم رجال العالم والذى كان يرأسهم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه ولم . وهذا مش كلامى ولاكن كلام  علماء لا ينتمون الى الادين الاسلامى ولا يتكلمون العربيه . اذا ان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . وصل الى كل اللغات وهذا دليل المصنف الاجنبى الذى صنف فى كتابه ان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يرأس الشخصيات الذى ذكرت فى الكتاب . 


coptic hero قال:


> ربنا يرحمكم
> ويزيل الغمه عن اعينكم وتتركو التعصب قبل ان يأتى يوم لا تجدون فيه الا البكاء وصرير الآسنان



اخى هدنا الله واياك الى طريق الحق . نحن ندعو ال الله وليس الى بشر نحن نؤمن بالانبياء ولاكن نعبد الله الخالق الذى لم يخلقه احد , الله الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد


----------



## coptic hero (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



باحث عن الحقيقه قال:


> ```
> قال المسيح يأتى بعدى انبياء كذبه كثيرون فلا تصدقونهم
> ```
> 
> ...




الله قادر ان يرفع عن عيونكم الغشاوة لتروه بعيون قلوبكم


----------



## mervel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اخى باحث عن الحقيقة اى اعجاز علمى انت بتتكلم عنه ممكن تفهمنى حضرتك تاه عن بالك شىء مهم جدا كان سهل جدا محمد يعرف هذه الأشياء لانه كان يوجد من قبله اناس فكروا فى ما صنعه الخالق 
وهناك حضارة اسمها الحضارة الفرعونية وهى كانت قبل الاسلام بالاف السنين  كانت تعلم ما هو تكوين الانسان وقام باشياء لما تخطر على بال بشر وهى علم التحنيط وعلم فلك والخ انا مش هنا لا تكلم عن حضارة فرعونية انا بس عاوزة اوضحلك ان محمد فى كتابه مش جاب حاجة جديدة عليه 
اعذرنى انا مش شايفة اى اعجاز فى القرأن ولا القرأن نفسه اعجاز كما تقولون


----------



## coptic hero (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



mervel قال:


> اخى باحث عن الحقيقة اى اعجاز علمى انت بتتكلم عنه ممكن تفهمنى حضرتك تاه عن بالك شىء مهم جدا كان سهل جدا محمد يعرف هذه الأشياء لانه كان يوجد من قبله اناس فكروا فى ما صنعه الخالق
> وهناك حضارة اسمها الحضارة الفرعونية وهى كانت قبل الاسلام بالاف السنين  كانت تعلم ما هو تكوين الانسان وقام باشياء لما تخطر على بال بشر وهى علم التحنيط وعلم فلك والخ انا مش هنا لا تكلم عن حضارة فرعونية انا بس عاوزة اوضحلك ان محمد فى كتابه مش جاب حاجة جديدة عليه
> اعذرنى انا مش شايفة اى اعجاز فى القرأن ولا القرأن نفسه اعجاز كما تقولون




وتلاقى الباحث عن الحقيقه نسى ان القرأن قال ان الآرض ممدوده يعنى غير كروية


----------



## samsam2007 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

رساله إلى باحث عن الحقيقه  اخي الكريم اذا كنت باحث فعلي له عقل عن الحقيقه غير معصوب العينين انصحك بزيارة موقعين فقط ثم انتظر ردك http://www.newmiracles.org/
http://www.islameyat.com/


----------



## mervel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

معاك حق كوبتك اصل مكنش حد لسه اكتشف هل الارض كروية ولا ممددة علشان يكتبها​


----------



## fulaa (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

سلام ونعمة للجميع

 1_ انا شفت فى المضوع دة عجب العجاب ,  الموضوع عبارة عن استفتاء رائ والرد بنعم او بلا مش كل واحد بيكتب قصة حياتة ويقول عقيدتة وبيعرضها

2_ فى احاديث تانى كتير بتقول ان محمد شاف اللة :

 {   ( 1 )  ـ  إنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى على صورة شاب أمرد   }
- في طبقات الحنابلة ( 2 : 45 ) : عن عكرمة ، عن إبن عبّاس ، قال : قال رسول الله (ص) : ( رأيت ربّي عزّ وجلّ شابّ أمرد جعد قطط عليه حلّة حمراء ) ، وقد آمن بهذا الحديث كبار علماء السنّة ومنهم : 



(1) - الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ( الذي ينتسب إليه الحنابلة ) كما في إبطال التأويلات ( 1 : 145 ) حيث قال : ( هذا الحديث رواه الكبّر ، عن الكبّر ، عن الكبّر ، عن الصحابة عن النبيّ (ص) ، فمن شكّ في ذلك أو في شيء منه فهو جهمي لا تقبل شهادته ، ولا يسلّم عليه،  ولا يعاد في مرضه ). 



(2) - الإمام أبو زرعة الدمشقي والإمام الدارقطني كما في إبطال التأويلات ( 1 : 141 ) : قال أبو يعلى الفراء: ( وقد صحّحه أبو زرعة الدمشقي ) ، ونقل عن الدارقطني : ( كُلّ هؤلاء الرجال معروفون لهم أنساب قويّة بالمدينة ). 



(3) - الإمام أبو الحسن بن بشار كما في إبطال التأويلات ( 1 : 142 ) : لمّا سئل عن الحديث ، قال : ( صحيح ، فعارضه رجل فقال : هذه الأحاديث لا تذكر في مثل هذا الوقت؟ ، فقال له الشيخ : فيدرس الإسلام ). 



(4) - الإمام الطبراني كما في إبطال التأويلات ( 1 : 143 ) : قال أبو يعلى : ( وأُبلغت أنّ الطبراني ، قال: حديث قتادة عن عكرمة عن إبن عبّاس عن النبيّ (ص) في الرؤية صحيح ). 



(5) - أبو يعلى الفراء الحنبلي كما في إبطال التأويلات ( 1 : 148 ) قال : ( هذا الحديث صحيح ) ، وقال : ( تلقّتها الأُمّة بالقبول ، منهم من حملها على ظاهرها ، وهم أصحاب الحديث ... وإذا تُلقّيت بالقبول إقتضت العلم من طريق الإستدلال ). 



(6) - أبو إسحاق الحنبلي كما في طبقات الحنابلة ( 2 : 134 ) ، فقد نقل أبو يعلى أنّه صحّح الحديث وقبله وقال : ( هذه الأحاديث تلقّاها العلماء بالقبول ، فليس لأحد أن يمنعها ولا يتأوّلها .. ). 



(7) - إبن حامد الحنبلي : قال أبو بكر الحصني الدمشقي في كتابه دفع شبه من شبّه وتمرّد : ( 12) : ( ومن أعظم فرية ممّن شبّه الله عزّ وجلّ بأمرد وعروس ، وكان بعض الحنابلة يتوجّع ويقول : ليت إبن حامد هذا ومن ضاهاه لم ينسبوا إلى أنّهم من أتباع الإمام أحمد ). 





 {   ( 2 )  ـ  إنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى يستلقي  }
- قال أبو يعلى الفراء في إبطال التأويلات ( 1 : 188 ) : عن عبيد بن حنين قال : ( بينما أنا جالس في المسجد إذ جاء قتادة بن النعمان فجلس يتحدّث وثاب إليه ناس ، حتّى دخلنا على أبي سعيد فوجدناه مستلقياً رافعاً رجله اليمنى على اليسرى فسلّمنا عليه وجلسنا ، فرفع قتادة يده إلى رجل أبي سعيد فقرصهما قرصة شديدة ، فقال أبو سعيد : سبحان الله أخي أوجعتني؟! ، قال : ذاك أردت أنّ رسول الله (ص) قال : إنّ الله لما قضى خلقه إستلقى ، ثمّ رفع إحدى رجليه على الأُخرى ) ، وقال بعده : ( إسناده كلّهم ثقات ). 



وقد آمن بهذه الحديث علماء الحنابلة : 



(1) - أبو يعلى الفراء الحنبلي كما في إبطال التأويلات ( 1 : 189 ) ، فقد قال : ( إعلم أنّ هذا الخبر يفيد أشياء منها : جواز إطلاق الإستلقاء عليه لا على وجه الإستراحة ، بل على صفة لا نعقل معناها ، إذ ليس في حمله على ظاهره ما يحيل صفاته ... بل نطلق ذلك كما أطلقنا صفة الوجه واليدين وخلق آدم (ع) بها ، والاستواء ... ). 



(2) - الإمام أبو محمّد الخلال كما في إبطال التأويلات ( 1 : 188 ) ، قال : ( هذا حديث إسناده كُلّهم ثقات وهم مع ثقتهم شرط الصحيحين ). 



(3) - الإمام عبد المغيث الحنبلي كما في سير أعلام النبلاء ( 21 : 160 ) ، قال الإمام الذهبي : ( وصحّح حديث الاستلقاء ... ). 





 {   ( 3 )  ـ  إنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى يجلس على الكرسي والسرير   }
- قال الإمام إبن خزيمة في كتاب التوحيد : ( 198 ) : ( عن عبد الله بن أبي سلمة أنّ عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطّاب بعث إلى عبد الله بن العبّاس يسأله : هل رأى محمّد (ص) ربّه؟ ، فأرسل إليه عبد الله بن العبّاس : أن نعم ، فردّ عليه عبد الله بن عمر رسوله : أن كيف رآه؟ قال : فأرسل أنّه رآه في روضة خضراء ، دونه فراش من ذهب ، على كرسي من ذهب ، يحمله أربعة من الملائكة ، ملك في صورة رجل ، وملك في صورة ثور ، وملك في صورة نسر ، وملك في صورة أسد ). 



وقد صحّح الحديث وقَبِلهُ: 



(1) - الإمام إبن خزيمة نفسه ، ( لأنّه صرّح بأنّ كُلّ ما ينقله صحيح ) ، كتاب التوحيد : ( 5 ). 



(2) - إبن القيّم الجوزيّة كما في إجتماع الجيوش الإسلاميّة : ( 69 ) ، حيث قال : ( في مسند الإمام أحمد من حديث إبن عبّاس : فأتي ربّي عزّ وجلّ فأجده على كرسيّه أو سريره جالساً ). 





 {   ( 4 )  ـ  إنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى لـه صورة كصورة الإنسان   }
 للأعلى
 - روى مسلم في صحيحه ( 8 : 32 ) ، عن النبيّ (ص) أنّه قال : ( إنّ الله خلق آدم على صورته ) ، وفي حديث آخر : ( على صورة الرحمن ) مجمع الزوائد : ( 8 : 106 ) ، فتح الباري ( 5 : 133 ) . 



وآمنوا بأنّ لله صورة تشبه صورة الإنسان ، وهذه كلماتهم : 



(1) - قال إبن قتيبة في تأويل مختلف الحديث : ( 215 ) : ( والذي عندي والله تعالى أعلم أنّ الصورة ليست بأعجب من اليدين والأصابع والعين ... ). 



(2) - الإمام أحمد بن حنبل كما في نفح الطيب ( 5 : 190 ) عن التلمساني ، قال : ( بلغ أحمد أنّ أبا ثور قال في الحديث : ( خلق آدم على صورته ) أنّ الضمير لآدم ، فهجره ، فأتاه أبو ثور ، فقال أحمد : أي صورة كانت لآدم يخلقه عليها؟ ، كيف تصنع بقوله : ( خلق الله آدم على صورة الرحمن ) ؟ فإعتذر إليه وتاب بين يديه ) ، وقال الذهبي في ميزان الإعتدال ( 1 : 600 ) : ( سمعت عبد الله بن أحمد يقول : قال رجل لأبي : إنّ فلاناً يقول في حديث رسول الله (ص) : ( إنّ الله خلق آدم على صورته ) فقال : على صورة الرجل ، فقال أبي : كذب ، هذا قول الجهميّة ، وأيّ فائدة في هذا ). 



(3) - إبن القيّم الجوزيّة كما في إجتماع الجيوش الإسلاميّة : ( 127) ، قال : ( وحديث خلق الله آدم على صورته ، وقوله : لا تقبّحوا الوجه فإنّ الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن ... ). 



(4) - الإمام إبن تيميّة كما في دقائق التفسير ( 3 : 170 ) ، قال : ( إنّ حديث خلق آدم على صورته أو على صورة الرحمن قد رواه هؤلاء الأئمّة ، رواه الليث بن سعد ... ورواه سفيان بن عينية ). 



(5) - إسحاق بن راهويه كما في إبطال التأويلات ( 1 : 80 ) ، قال : ( قد صحّ أنّ رسول الله (ص) أنّه قال : إنّ آدم خُلق على صورة الرحمن ، وعلينا أن ننطق به ). 



(6) - الإمام الآجري كما في كتاب الشريعة : ( 314 ) ، بعد نقله لحديث خلق الله آدم على صورة الرحمن قال : ( هذه من السنن التي يجب على المسلمين الإيمان بها ، ولا يقال : كيف؟ ولِمَ؟ ، بل تستقبل بالتسليم والتصديق وترك النظر ). 



(7) - الإمام عبد الوهّاب بن الحكم الحنبلي كما في طبقات الحنابلة ( 1 : 210 ) ، قال : ( من لم يقل إنّ الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن فهو جهمي ) ، والجهمي يا أخي حسين عندهم كافر , لا يسلّم عليه , ولا يصلّى عليه , ولا يناكح , ولا يدفن في مقابر المسلمين. 



(8) - الإمام إبراهيم الحنبلي ، طبقات الحنابلة ( 2 : 130 ) ، قال : ( خلق آدم على صورته ، لا يتأوّل لآدم على صورة آدم ، لما قال أحمد : وأيّ صورة كانت لآدم قبل خلقه ؟ ، فقد فسد تأويلك من هذا الوجه ، وفسر أيضاً بقول ابن عمر عن النبيّ (ص) : إنّ الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن ). 





 {   ( 5 ) ـ  إنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى يجلس على العرش   }
- وفي تاريخ بغداد ( 3 : 232 ) ، عن مجاهد قال : ( عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا ) ( الإسراء - 79 ) ، قال : ( يقعده معه على العرش ) ، وقد آمن علماء الحنابلة بهذا الحديث : 



(1) - قال أبو بكر الخلال في كتاب السنّة : ( 231 ) : ( وإنّ هذا الحديث ( يعني حديث القعود ) لا ينكره إلاّ مبتدع جهمي ، فنحن نسأل الله العافية من بدعته وضلاله ).  



(2) - وقال إبن القيّم الجوزيّة في بدائع الفوائد ( 4 : 840 ) : ( صنّف المروزي كتاباً في فضيلة النبيّ (ص) وذكر فيه إقعاده على العرش ، قال القاضي : وهو قول أبي داود ، وأحمد بن أجرم ، ويحيى بن أبي طالب ، وأبي بكر بن حمّاد ، وأبي جعفر الدمشقي ، وعيّاش الدوري ، وإسحاق بن راهويه ، وعبد الوهّاب الورّاق ، وإبراهيم الاسبهاني ، وإبراهيم الحربي ، وهارون بن معروف ، ومحمّد بن إسماعيل السملي ، ومحمّد بن مصعب العابدي ، وأبي بكر بن صدقة ، ومحمّد بن بشير بن شريك ، وأبي قلابة ).  



(3) - الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ، قال أبو يعلى الفراء في إبطال التأويلات  ( 2 : 480 ) : ( عن إبن عمير : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل سئل عن حديث مجاهد يقعد محمّداً على العرش؟ ، فقال : تلقّته العلماء بالقبول ). 



(4) - الإمام إبن تيميّة ، مجموع الفتاوى الكبرى ( 4 : 374 ) ، قال : ( حديث العلماء المرضيّون وأولياؤه المقبولون أنّ محمّداً رسول الله (ص) يجلسه ربّه على العرش معه ... ولا يقول أحد : إنّ إجلاسه على العرش منكر! ، وإنّما أنكره بعض الجهميّة ... ). 



(5) - إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الهاشمي ، قال أبو بكر الخلال في كتاب السنّة ( 1 : 237 ) : ( وقال أبو علي إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الهاشمي : ومن ردّ حديث مجاهد فقد دفع فضل رسول الله (ص) ، ومن ردّ فضيلة الرسول فهو عندنا كافر مرتّد عن الإسلام ) ، إنظر يا أخ حسين ، فقد كفّروا من أنكر هذه الصفة التي تصوّر الله سبحانه وتعالى بأنّه شخص يجلس على كرسي ويجلس معه محمّد (ص) إلى جانبه!.



(6) - وعن علي بن داود القنطري كما في كتاب السنّة ( 1 : 234 ) ، قال : ( ولا يردّ حديث محمّد بن فضيل عن ليث عن مجاهد : ( عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا ) قال : يقعده معه على العرش إلاّ جهمي ، يُهجر ولا يكلّم ، ويحذّر عنه وعن كُلّ من ردّ هذه الفضيلة ، وأنا أشهد على هذا الترمذي أنّه جهمي خبيث .. ) ، يعني كما ترى فقد كفّروا الإمام الترمذي صاحب السنن الكبرى وغيرها وهو من أئمّة الحديث ، لكونه أنكر هذا الحديث فوصفوه بالجهمي والخروج عن الدين!!.



(7) - وقال الإمام أبو داود السجستاني كما في كتاب السنّة ( 1 : 235 ) : ( أرى أن يجانب كُلّ من ردّ حديث ليث عن مجاهد : يقعده على العرش ، ويحذّر عنه حتّى يراجع الحقّ ). 






 {   ( 6 )  ـ  إنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى يجلس على عرشه ولـه أطيط   }
- روى أبو داود في سننه ، سنن أبي داود ( 4 : 232 ) ، عن جبير بن مطعم ، قال : ( أتى رسول الله (ص) أعرابي فقال : يا رسول الله ، جهدت الأنفس ، وضاعت العيال ، ونهكت الأموال ، وهلكت الأنعام ، فاستسق الله لنا ، فإنّا نستشفع بك على الله ، ونستشفع بالله عليك ، قال رسول الله (ص) : ويحكم أتدري ما تقول! وسبح رسول الله (ص) فما زال يسبّح حتّى عرف بذلك في وجوه أصحابه ثمّ قال : ويحك ، إنّه لا نستشفع بالله على أحد من خلقه ، شأن الله أعظم من ذلك ويحك أتدري ما الله؟! ، إنّ عرشه على سماواته هكذا ، وقال بأصابعه مثل القبّة عليه ، وإنّه ليئطّ به أطيط الرحل بالراكب ). 



- وأخرج عبد الله بن أحمد في كتاب السنّة : ( 301 ) ، عن عبد الله بن خليفة ، عن عمر (ر) ، قال : ( إذا جلس تبارك وتعالى على الكرسي سمع له أطيط كأطيط الرحل الجديد ). 



- وأخرج الطبراني في المعجم الكبير ( 8 : 246 ) ، عن أبي أمامة ، عن النبيّ (ص) قال : ( سلوا الله الفردوس ، فإنّها سرّة الجنّة ، وإنّ أهل الفردوس يسمعون أطيط العرش ). 



- وأخرج الطبري في تفسيره ( 3 : 10 ) لقوله تعالى : ( وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ) عن عبد الله بن خليفة ، قال : ( أتت امرأة النبيّ (ص) فقالت : إدع الله أن يدخلني الجنّة ، فعظّم الربّ تعالى ذكره ، ثمّ قال : إنّ كرسيّه وسع السموات والأرض ، وإنّه يقعد عليه ، فما يفضل منه مقدار أربع أصابع ، ثمّ قال بأصابعه فجمعها ، وإنّ له أطيطاً كأطيط الرحل الجديد إذا ركب من ثقله ). 






 {   ( 7 )  ـ  إنّ الله سبحانه يظهر بعضه لأهل الأرض   }
- قال عبد الله بن أحمد في كتاب السنّة : ( 470 ) : ( حدّثنا الأوزاعي عن عكرمة ، قال : إنّ الله عزّ وجلّ إذا أراد أن يخوّف عباده أبدى عن بعضه إلى الأرض ، فعند ذلك تزلزل ، وإذا أراد أن تدمدم على قوم تجلّى لها ). 



- وقال إبن تيميّة في مجموع الفتاوى الكبرى ( 5 : 87 ) : فهذا اللفظ  ـ يعني لفظ البعض ـ قد نطق به أئمّة الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم ، ذاكرين وآثرين ، قال أبو القاسم الطبراني في كتاب السنّة : ( حدّثنا حفص بن عمرو ، حدّثنا عمرو بن عثمان الكلابي ، حدّثنا موسى بن أعين ، عن الأوزاعي ، عن يحيى بن كثير ، عن عكرمة ، عن إبن عبّاس ، قال : إذا أراد الله أن يخوّف عباده أبدى عن بعضه للأرض فعند ذلك تزلزلت ، وإذا أراد أن يدمدم على قوم تجلّى لها عزّ وجلّ ). 





 {   ( 8 )  ـ  إنّ الله عز وجل له وجه وعينان ويدان }
- يعتقد الحنابلة بأنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى له وجه وعينان ويدان على نحو الحقيقة ، وأنّه متّصف بها ، وإليك كلماتهم يا أخي حسين : 



(1) - قال الإمام أبو الحسن الأشعري في الإبانة عن أصول الديانة : ( 20 : 22 ) : ( قولنا الذي نقول به ، وديانتنا التي ندين بها التمسّك بكتاب الله ربّنا عزّ وجلّ وبسنّة نبيّنا محمّد (ص) ، وما روي عن السادة الصحابة والتابعين وأئمّة الحديث ، وبما كان يقول به أبو عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل نضّر الله وجهه ورفع درجته وأجزل مثوبته قائلون ... فإنّ له سبحانه وجهاً بلا كيف كما قال : ( ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والكرام ). 



(2) - وقال أبو بكر الخلال كما في العقيدة لأحمد بن حنبل برواية الخلال : ( 104 ) : ( ومذهب أبي عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل (ر) أنّ لله عزّ وجلّ وجهاً لا كالصورة والأعيان المخطّطة ، بل وجه وَصَفَه بقوله تعالى : ( كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه ) ، ومن غيّر معناه فقد ألحد ، وذلك عنده وجه في الحقيقة دون المجاز ... ومن غيّر معناه فقد كفر ... وكان يقول : إنّ لله تعالى يدين، وهما صفة في ذاته ... ). 



(3) - وقال الشيخ إبن عثيمين في شرح العقيدة الواسطيّة ( 255 : 271 ) : ( والوجه معناه معلوم ، لكن كيفيّته مجهولة ... لكنّنا نؤمن بأنّ له وجهاً موصوفاً بالجلال والإكرام ... وهذا الوجه وجه عظيم ... وأجمع السلف على أنّ لله يدين إثنين فقط بدون زيادة ... وأنّ لله تعالى عينين إثنين فقط ... ) ، إنظر لهذا الخلط يا أخي حسين ، فنحن نفهم من معنى الوجه الذات وليس كما فهم المجسّمة أنّ لله وجهاً وإلاّ فإنّ قوله تعالى : ( كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه ) ، ( القصص : 88 ) يلزم منه على تفسيرهم أن تفنـى كُلّ الصفات ويبقى الوجه فقط!.



(4) - وقال إبن تيميّة في مجموع الفتاوى الكبرى ( 4 : 174 ) : ( إثبات جنس هذه الصفات قد إتّفق عليه سلف الأُمّة ، وأئمّتها من أهل الفقه والحديث والتصوّف والمعرفة وأئمّة أهل الكلام من الكلابيّة والكراميّة والأشعريّة , كُلّ هؤلاء يثبتون لله صفة الوجه واليد ونحو ذلك , وقد ذكر الأشعري في كتاب المقالات أنّ هذا مذهب أهل الحديث ، وقال : إنّه به يقول ، فقال : في جملة مقالة أهل السنّة وأصحاب الحديث الإقرار بكذا وكذا ، وأنّ الله على عرشه إستوى ، وأنّ له يدين بلا كيف كما قال : ( خلقت بيدي ) ، وكما قال : ( بل يداه مبسوطتان ) ، وأنّ له عينين بلا كيف كما قال : ( تجري بأعيننا ) ، وأنّ لـه وجهاً كما قال : ( ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والكرام ) ، إعلم يا أخي حسين ، أنّ الموحّدين من الإماميّة وبعض السنّة يفسّرون معنى ( خلقت بيدي ) أيّ خلقت بقدرتي ، واليد هنا تعبير مجازي عن القدرة , وأمّا قوله تعالى : ( بل يداه مبسوطتان ) أيّ نعمته مبسوطة , وأمّا قوله ( تجري بأعيننا ) يعني تجري بعلمنا ، وهذا الكلام يجري على كُلّ الصفات التي يظهر منها تشبيه الله عزّ وجلّ. 



(5) - وقال الإمام إبن خزيمة في كتاب التوحيد : ( 42 : 53 ) ، في باب إثبات العين : ( فواجب على كُلّ مؤمن أن يثبت لخالقه وبارئه ما أثبت لنفسه من العين ، وغير مؤمن من ينفي عن الله تبارك وتعالى ما قد يثبته في محكم تنزيله ) ، وقال في باب إثبات اليد : ( باب ذكر إثبات اليد للخالق البارئ جلّ وعلا والبيان أنّ الله تعالى لـه يدان كما أعلمنا في محكم تنزيله أنّه خلق آدم بيديه ). 





 {   ( 9 )  ـ  إنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى له أصابع   }
- أخرج الترمذي في سننه ( 5 : 368 ) : عن معاذ بن جبل قال : ( أبطأ رسول الله (ص) ذات غداة عن صلاة الصبح ، حتّى كدنا نتراءى عين الشمس ، فخرج سريعاً فثوّب في صلاته ، فلمّا سلّم دعا بصوته ، قال لنا : على مصافكم كما أنتم ، ثمّ إنفتل إلينا ثمّ قال : أما إنّي سأحدّثكم ما حبسني عنكم الغداة ، إنّي قمت من الليل ، فتوضّأت وصلّيت ما قدر لي ، فنعست في صلاتي حتّى إستثقلت ، فإذا أنا بربّي تبارك وتعالى في أحسن صورة ، فقال : يا محمّد ، فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى؟ ، قلت : لا أدري ، قالها ثلاثاً ، قال : فرأيته وضع كفّه بين كتفي حتّى وجدت برد أنامله بين ثديي ... ). 



- وفي صحيح مسلم ( 4 : 2147 ) ، عن إبن مسعود ، قال : ( جاء حبر إلى النبيّ (ص) فقال : يا محمّد أو يا أبا القاسم ، إنّ الله تعالى يمسك السماوات يوم القيامة على إصبع والأرضين على إصبع ، والجبال والشجر على إصبع ظاهراً ، والثرى على إصبع وسائر الخلق على إصبع ثمّ يهزهن فيقول : أنا الملك ، أنا الملك ، فضحك رسول الله (ص) تعجّباً ممّا قال الحبر تصديقاً له ، ثمّ قرأ : ( وما قدروا اللّه حق قدره والأرض جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة والسماوات مطويات بيمينه سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون ). 



- وأخرج عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل في السنّة : ( 525 ) ، عن يروى بن مالك ، عن رسول الله (ص) : ( إنّه قرأ هذه الآية : ( فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكا ) قال : تجلّى بسط كفّه ووضع إبهامه على خنصره ).



وقد آمن علماء الحنابلة بهذا الحديث وهذه كلماتهم : 



(1) - الكرمي الحنبلي كما في أقاويل الثقات : ( 159 ) ، قال : ( وذكر الأصابع لم يوجد في شيء من الكتاب والسنّة المقطوع بصحّتها ، وإعترض بأنّ ذلك ثابت في صحيح السنّة ، لكن الواجب في هذا أن تمرّ كما جاءت ، ولا يقال فيها : إنّ معناها النعم ). 



(2) - إبن البنا الحنبلي كما في المختار في أصول السنّة : ( 142 ) ، قال : ( ولا يجوز أن يكون الإصبع هاهنا النعمة ، ولا تقول إصبع كإصبعنا ، ولا يد كأيدينا ، ولا قبضة كقبضاتنا ... ). 



(3) - أبو يعلى الفراء الحنبلي كما في إبطال التأويلات ( 2 : 316 ) ، أثبت الأصابع لله سبحانه وتعالى وقال : ( إعلم أنّه غير ممتنع حمل الخبر على ظاهره في إثبات الأصابع والسبابة والتي تليها على ما روي في حديث جابر ، إذ ليس في حمله على ظاهره ما يحيل صفاته ). 



(4) - محمّد السفاريني الحنبلي كما في لوامع الأنوار ( 1 : 236 ) ، قال : ( أمّا قول الخطّابي : ذكر الأصابع لم يوجد في شيء من الكتاب والسنّة المقطوع بصحّتها ، فهو عجيب منه ، بل هو ثابت في صحيح السنّة المقطوع بصحّتها ). 





 {   ( 10 )  ـ  إنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى له ذراعان وصدر   }
- أخرج عبد الله بن أحمد كما في إبطال التأويلات ( 1 : 221 ) ، عن عبد الله بن عمر ، قال : ( خلق الله عزّ وجلّ الملائكة من نور الذراعين والصدر ). 



- وقال أبو يعلى الحنبلي كما في إبطال التأويلات ( 1 : 222 ) : ( إعلم أنّ الكلام في هذا الخبر في فصلين : أحدهما : في إثبات الذراعين والصدر ، والثاني : في خلق الملائكة من نوره ، أمّا الفصل الأوّل فإنّه غير ممتنع حمل الخبر على ظاهره في إثبات الذراعين والصدر ، إذ ليس في ذلك ما يحيل صفاته ولا يخرجها عمّا تستحقّه ، لأنّا لا نثبت ذارعين وصدراً هي جوارح وأبعاض ، بل نثبت ذلك صفة كما أثبتنا اليدين والوجه والعين والسمع والبصر ، وإن لم نعقل معناه ). 





 {   ( 11 )  ـ  إنّ الله عز وجل له لهوات   }
- قال أبو يعلى الفراء الحنبلي كما في إبطال التأويلات ( 1 : 214 )  : وذكر أبو الحسن الدارقطني في الصفات عن أبي بكر النيسابوري ... ، عن الزبير أنّه سمع جابر سئل عن الورود ، فذكر الحديث وقال فيه : ( فيقول الله عزّ وجلّ : أنا ربّكم ، فيقولون : حتّى ننظر إليك ، فيتجلّى لهم يضحك ، قال: سمعت رسول الله (ص) يقول : حتّى تبدو لهواته وأضراسه ). 





 {   ( 12 )  ـ  إنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى يُرى يوم القيامة   }
- في صحيح البخاري ( 7 : 205 ) ، عن أبي هريرة ، قال : ( قال أناس : يا رسول الله ، هل نرى ربّنا يوم القيامة؟ ، فقال : هل تضارون في الشمس ليس دونها سحاب؟ ، قالوا : لا ، يا رسول الله , قال : هل تضارون في القمر ليلة البدر ليس دونه سحاب؟ ، قالوا : لا ، يا رسول الله , قال : فإنّكم ترونه يوم القيامة كذلك , يجمع الله الناس فيقول : من كان يعبد شيئاً فليتبعه , فيتبع من كان يعبد الشمس , ويتبع من كان يعبد القمر , ويتبع من كان يعبد الطواغيت , وتبقى هذه الأمّة فيها منافقوها , فيأتيهم الله في غير الصورة التي يعرفون فيقول : أنا ربّكم , فيقولون : نعوذ بالله منك , هذا مكاننا حتّى يأتينا ربّنا , فإذا أتانا عرفناه , فيأتيهم الله في الصورة التي يعرفون , فيقول : أنا ربّكم , فيقولون : أنت ربّنا فيتبعون ). 





 {   أقوال علماء السنة في الرؤيا   }
(1) - قال الطبري في صريح السنّة : (20 ) : ( وأمّا الصواب من القول في رؤية المؤمنين ربّهم عزّ وجلّ يوم القيامة , وهو ديننا الذي ندين الله به وأدركنا عليه أهل السنّة والجماعة فهو أنّ أهل الجنّة يرونه على ما صحّت به الأخبار عن رسول الله (ص) ). 



(2) - وقال إبن بطال المالكي كما في فتح الباري ( 13 : 426 )  : ( ذهب أهل السنّة وجمهور الأُمّة إلى جواز رؤية الله في الآخرة , ومنع الخوارج والمعتزلة وبعض المرجئة ). 



(3) - قال النووي في شرحه لصحيح مسلم ( 3 : 15 ) : ( أعلم أنّ مذهب أهل السنّة بأجمعهم أنّ رؤية الله تعالى ممكنة غير مستحيلة , وأجمعوا أيضاً على وقوعها في الآخرة , وأنّ المؤمنين يرون الله تعالى دون الكافرين , وزعمت طائفة من أهل البدع المعتزلة والخوارج وبعض المرجئة أنّ الله تعالى لا يراه أحد من خلقه , وأنّ رؤيته مستحيلة عقلاً , وهذا الذي قالوه خطأ صريح وجهل قبيح , وقد تظاهرت أدلّة الكتاب والسنّة وإجماع الصحابة فمن بعدهم سلف الأمّة على إثبات رؤية الله تعالى في الآخرة للمؤمنين ). 



(4) - وقال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء ( 2 : 167 ) : ( وأمّا رؤية الله عياناً في الآخرة فأمر متيقّن تواترت به النصوص , جمع أحاديثها الدار قطني والبيهقي وغيرهما ). 



(5) - وقال إبن تيميّة في مجموع الفتاوى الكبرى ( 6 : 486 ) : ( والذي عليه جمهور السلف أنّ من جحد رؤية الله في الدار الآخرة فهو كافر , فإن كان ممّن لم يبلغه العلم في ذلك عرف ذلك كما يعرف من لم تبلغه شرائع الإسلام , فإن أصرّ على الجحود بعد بلوغ العلم لـه فهو كافر , والأحاديث والآثار في هذا كثيرة مشهورة , قد دوّن العلماء فيها كتباً مثل كتاب الرؤيا للدارقطني ولأبي نعيم وللآجري ).



كما ترى يا أخي حسين ، فقد إختلف السنّة في موضوع تأويل الصفات فمنهم من جسّم الله والعياذ بالله ومنهم من ذهب إلى التأويل ، ولكنّهم أطبقوا جميعاً على أنّ الله يُرى يوم القيامة وذلك إستناداً لقوله تعالى : ( وجوه يومئذ ناضرة ، إلى ربها ناظرة ) ، ( القيامة : 23 )

وأمّا الشيعة الإماميّة فقد بيّنوا أنّه لا يمكن أن نراه بأعيننا وذلك لقوله تعالى : ( لا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار ) ، ( سورة الأنعام : 103 ) فالله سبحانه وتعالى نفى إدراك الأبصار له بما يشمل من الرؤيا وغيرها , وأمّا ما نفهمه من قوله ( إلى ربها ناظرة ) فيعني ناظرة أو متطلّعة إلى رحمته ، بعد هذا لا يسعني يا أخي حسين ، إلاّ أن أطرح على هؤلاء المجسّمه بعض الأسئلة التي تدور في خلدي وهي : 



(1) - يقولون : إن الله فوق العرش ، ويقولون : إنّه ينزل إلى السماء الدنيا ، فالسؤال : هل إذا نزل الله سبحانه يبقى الله فوق العرش أم يصبح العرش فوقه؟! ، وهل ستخلو السماء منه أم لا؟.



(2) - يقولون : بأنّه لا يصحّ تأويل الصفات , بل يجب حملها على ظاهرها , ومن يؤوّلها فهو مبتدع , والسؤال : ماذا يقولون في قولـه تعالى 

: ( كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه ) ، ( العنكبوت : 88 ) ، فهل تهلك يده ورجله وباقي الصفات ويبقى منه وجهه فقط , أم يؤوّلونها على معنى الذات ؟!.



(3) - يقولون : بأنّه لا يوجد مجاز في القرآن , فكيف يفسّرون قوله تعالى : ( لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه ) ، ( فصّلت : 42 ) ، والسؤال : أين يدي القرآن الكريم؟! ، نظرت إلى ساعتي فرأيت أنّ الوقت قد تأخّر , فإستأذنتهم في الذهاب على أن نلتقي في وقت آخر يحدّده الأخ باقر.


----------



## fulaa (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

سلام المسيح للجميع 

اخواتى المسلمين احنا مش بنقول الكلام دة علشان تزعلوا او علشان نجرح فيكم لا طبعا احنا بنقول الحقيقة والحقيقة دائما بتكون صعبة احنا بنقولها علشان احنا بنحبكم وكل كلامنا للبنيان مش للهدم احنا مش عوزنكم تكرهوا الاسلام والدين الاسلامى وتبقوا ملحدين او تجروا وراء الة اخر غير الالة الحقيقى الهى واللهكم ربى وربكم بحسب وعد كتابكم وصدقونى لو انا ظهر لى اللة ( السيد المسيح ) وقالى روحى اى دين تانى وهيكون هو الة الدين التانى انا هسمع الكلام مادام الة الدين دة هيكون محب ومتواضع القلب وطوب المساكين والفقراء وصانعى السلام ووعدنا ان هيكون لينا ضيق فى الحياة ووعدنا انة هيكون معانا واننا منقوشين على كفة ومن يمسنا يمس حدقة عينة الة قال لنا احبوا اعدائكم مش حاربوهم وقاتلوهم واضربوهم وكفروهم انتم تعرفون الحق بس مش قادرين تغيروا عقيدتكم وانا بعذركم علشان وانتم اتعلمتم الاسلام من صغركم وكبرتم علية انتم واجدادكم واجدادكم فصعب عليكم انكم تغيروا عقيدتكم واللى بيكون صعب اكتر ومش بيساعد ان الواحد يغير دين الاسلام هو حد الردة اللى موجود فى الدين والكفر اللى هيكون فية لو اعتنق دين 

( تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم )


وبعدين القران انا شايفة ان فية تناقض كتير قوى وتضارب فى الاراء شوية يقول ان الانجيل هدى للناس وشوية انتم بتقولوا ان الانجيل محرف مافيش مبدا واحد ولا رائ واحد الكل متفق علية كلة اجتهادات وتفسيرات شخصية و فتاوى وشوية القران يقول المسيح هو من المقربين واللة يرفع الذين يعبدون المسيح فوق الكفار والمشركين وشوية تانى كفر الذين قالوا المسيح ثالث ثلاثة وانت كفرة وكلام ملخبط لخبيط ملوش اول من اخر انتم شاعرين بالتناقض دة ولة مش شاعرين بية 

وفى حاجة تانى لية بتقولوا الحمد للة على نعمة الاسلام والحمد للة انا مسلم ومفيش دين عند اللة الا الاسلام ياربى اية الغرور دة كلة هى دى فضائل الاسلام الغرور والة الاسلام متكبر انا بصراحة مشفتش دين ينادى بالتكبر الانجيل قال تواضعوا ارجعوا مثل الاطفال مش تكبروا انت يا مسلم هيكون مشاعرك اية لما اقولك الحمد للة على نعمة المسيحية وانا مسيحى ومافيش دين عند اللة الا المسيحية هتقول دين اية دة اللى الناس فية مغرورة ومتكبرة


----------



## asula (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ما يفيد النقاش الطريق مسدود
الرب راع فلا يعوزني شي
يا يسوع عاونى ارجوك​


----------



## غير مسيحى (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

هههههههههههه والله العظيم موضوع مش حلو  خالص وانا عمرى ما اشارك فى استفتا مثل ذالك


----------



## anass 357 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

أغبى و أبلد و أجهل و ...
كيف يشاركون في الإستفتاء و هم مسيحيون ؟
يتركون المسيحية و يدخلون مسيحية
قبح الله الجهل


----------



## asula (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



anass 357 قال:


> أغبى و أبلد و أجهل و ...
> كيف يشاركون في الإستفتاء و هم مسيحيون ؟
> يتركون المسيحية و يدخلون مسيحية
> قبح الله الجهل




سلام ونعمة ومحبة الرب يسوع معك
اخي العزيز من هم اغبى وابلد واجهل؟؟
ومن هم الذين يتركون المسيحية ويدخلون المسيحية؟
كلامك يدل على انك انسان غير  واعي لما تقوله
الاستفتاء من اجل سؤال الغير المسيحيين يا مثقف
اقرا الموضوع وبعدين اتفلسف 
سلام ونعمة لك
والرب يسوع يسامحك


----------



## anass 357 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



asula قال:


> سلام ونعمة ومحبة الرب يسوع معك
> اخي العزيز من هم اغبى وابلد واجهل؟؟
> ومن هم الذين يتركون المسيحية ويدخلون المسيحية؟
> كلامك يدل على انك انسان غير  واعي لما تقوله
> ...



لم تصلي لدرجة وعيي حتى تجيبي
انظري من شارك في الإستفتاء 

 piro!|!, aissa, اسلمت وجهي لله, بنت الراعى, دانى, فراشة مسيحية

و كلهم مسيحيين
والحمد قلت أن الإستفتاء لغير المسيحيين
اشهدي و لا تتسرعي حتى لا تؤخذ منك مواقف


----------



## anass 357 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*




   قال:


> والرب يسوع يسامحك


لا أحتاج تلك المسامحة و لن أحتاجها


----------



## asula (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



anass 357 قال:


> لم تصلي لدرجة وعيي حتى تجيبي
> انظري من شارك في الإستفتاء
> 
> piro!|!, aissa, اسلمت وجهي لله, بنت الراعى, دانى, فراشة مسيحية
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه انت لم تصل للوعي لكي تتناقش معي على امور صعب ان عقلك الجاهل ان يفهمها 
هذا السؤال موجة لكم ونحن مؤمنين ان المسيح هو طريق الحياة 
وبما ان نحن مؤمنين يعني اكيد جوابنا حيكون بنعم 
وهذا لا يعني اننا نترك المسيحية وندخل للمسيحية مرة اخى 
بل نحن مسيحيون نحيا ونموت مسيحيون
ولكن السؤال انت لم تجب عليه 
وهو ماذا تفعل لو ظهر الله لك ودعاك للمسيحية 
ولا تنكر ان الكثير من المسلمين يؤمنون بالرب يسوع ويتركون الديانة الاسلام بعد ظهور الرب لهم
ولا يهمني ان اخذت علي نقاط 
وانت تحتاج ان الرب يسوع يقبلك في حياته لانك مستحيل تنول الخلاص بشفاعة محمد
وحصلي لك من اجل ان تعرف الرب يسوع وان يدخل حياتك ولا تجب فقط لغرض الاجابة والتحدي او الخسارة والانتصار 
وانت تحتاج ان يسامحك الرب يسوع على ما تقول
الرب يسامحك وينور طريقك بجاه هذا اليوم وهو يوم العذراء


----------



## anass 357 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



asula قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه انت لم تصل للوعي لكي تتناقش معي على امور صعب ان عقلك الجاهل ان يفهمها
> هذا السؤال موجة لكم ونحن مؤمنين ان المسيح هو طريق الحياة
> وبما ان نحن مؤمنين يعني اكيد جوابنا حيكون بنعم
> وهذا لا يعني اننا نترك المسيحية وندخل للمسيحية مرة اخى
> ...



آآآآآه تحول من الغير المسيحيين إلى المؤمنين المسيحيين ...
ملاحظة عند الخطأ من الأحسن قول آسفـ/ـة ثم الترجل 
لا الدخول في مدى المناقشة و ....
و أقول شيئاً لن أدخل المسيحية و وضع حد السيف على عنقي
و لي أسبابي 
و أسبابي عجز عليها المسؤول عنها


----------



## asula (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ومن دعاك للمسيحية؟؟
وانت حر بحياتك 
وانا لا اقول اسفة لاني لم اخطا بل انت 
والرب ينور طريقك


----------



## koki` (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

عفواً remon ولكن ليس لك الحق أن تقول أن القران محرف....


----------



## asula (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



koki` قال:


> عفواً remon ولكن ليس لك الحق أن تقول أن القران محرف....



ومن اعطاكم الحق ان تقولون ان الكتاب المقدس محرف وان الرب يسوع بريئ منا؟؟؟


----------



## محمد غباشى (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ب*سم الله الرحمن الرحيم اولا  وثانيا  والموضوع انتهى فى الايه الكريمه وهى(ان الدين عند الله الاسلام وما اختلف الذين اوتوا الكتاب الا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم بغيا بينهم ومن يكفر بايات الله فان الله سريع الحساب 
)وشكرا*


----------



## ابن الجريح (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

انا امانه مش عارف الجماعه دول عوزين مننا ايه بالظبط شويه يكفرونا وشويا يخلونا محرفين ومش عارف ايه تانى المهم فأنا عندى سؤال للاخ اللى بيكفرنا واذا ممكن يجاوبنى عليه انتم فى سيرتكم واحاديثكم وقرانكم تقولون ان ابو بكر هو اول من امن بنبيكم واول من صدق بالاسراء والمعراج ولولا تصديقه ما كان الاسلام هذا كلامكم بما تفسر اذا قولكم فى القران اذ اخرجهم الذين كفرو ثانى اثنين اذ هما فى الغر اذ قال لصاحبه لا تحزن ان الله معنا من الذى كان يطمأن من ابو بكر ام نبيكم فالتفسير يقول ان نبيكم هو الذى كان يقول لابو بكر اتظن يا انسان انك لو كنت تسير مع نبيك فى طريق وتعرف ان فى هذا الطريق وحوش من الممكن ان تخاف وترتجع ام انك تسير مع نبى من انبياء الله فلا تخاف لان الله يحميه اظن ان هذا هو الطبيعى فلماذا اذا خاف ابو بكر وحزن وهو اول المصدقين  ممكن ان تجيبنى على هذا.... ابن الجريح الذى كان واصبح


----------



## كلام مش مهم (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



zeus_zeus قال:


> _*تصدق ان السؤال ده لو نم عن شىء فهو بينم على عدم ثقتك بدينك الى انت قلب دمغنا فى المنتدى عليه
> انا بقى مش هرد وده لانى واثق جدا من ان الدين الاسلامى هو الدين الصواب الصحيح *_







اخى الغالى
السؤال منطقى جدا
وان نم على شىء فهو ينم عن عدم ثقته بايمان المسلمين حتى وان راوا المسيح
وانا اوافقه قلبا وقالبا
ومادمت واثق من دينك
فربنا يعينك ويهديك ويثبتك:love34:


----------



## كلام مش مهم (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

انا فعلا مستغربة للى انتو عاملينه ده:kap:

مع كل احترامى ليكم مسلمين ومسيحيين

بس فى القران ايه بتقول ( انك لاتهدى من احببت )
يعنى يا مسلمين لو فضلتم تحاولو تهدوهم للطريق الصح من وجهة نظركم مش هتعرفو

وفى الكتاب المقدس نظير الاية دى
يعنى يا مسيحيين مش ممكن هتهدى حد ربنا مش مختاره


وانا شايفه ان دىمش طريقة مناقشة


----------



## sofia (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

يعني دلوقتي انا نفسي افهم يعني القرآن بيحصل فيه قتل واللي يبقى مسيحي يتقتل
كل حاجة بالقتل مش بالتفاهم أبدا
مع ان في كتير منهم معاملتهم كويسة شوية
انا لا يمكن حتى لو قتلوني اني اغير ديانتي من مسيحية لأي ديانة تانية ابدا مهما ظهر لي اي حد في حلم لأن الحلم دة اكيد هيبقى من الشيطان
والشيطان ضحك عليا مر وانا معنديش استعداد أنه يضحك عليا تاني:t9
:smi411:لو كنت قولت حاجة تضايق
لس من فضلكو نفكر.....

وبطلب من ربنا يسوع المسيح مخلص العالم وخالق الكون كله انه يسامحني لو كنت عملت حاجة غلط او قلت كلام مش صح هنا


----------



## asula (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

هلا حبيبتي صوفيا 
نورتي
انا بقولك ان الرؤيا مش من الشيطان 
صح في قسم منها تكون من الشيطان
وانتي لازم تفرقي من الكلام او الهدف من الرؤية
يعني انا مثلا انا في مرة شفت الشيطان بس كان شاب حلو كثير
وطلب مني ان اتخلى عن الرب يسوع لان هو حيعطيني الي انا اريده بيوم واحد 
بس الرب يسوع يمكن ما يستجاب لي
وانا قتوله ان انا مستحيل اتخلى عن الرب يسوع ومش مهم ان يستجيب لي بطلباتي
وكرر السؤال علي مرتين 
بس بعد ما رفضت ظهر على حقيقتو
لان صار شي بشع كثير وانا نسيت كل شي من الصلوات بس وحدة ضلت بالي 
وانا انتصرت علي بمزمور الي يقول
الرب راع فلا يعوزني شي 
في مراع خضر يربضني
وطبعا التكملة معاها اكيد 
وفجاء اختفى الشيطان 
والرب يحمينا من دسائسو والرب ينور طريقنا
ابونا بابا شنودا قال دائما لازم نقول(يا رب احطنا بملائكتك القديسين)
علشان يحمونا 
والرب يسوع معكم جميعا ​


----------



## لورانس (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

* مؤمنه ومدركة ومتيقنة بأن ديني دين الحق ولاحظت أنا هناك الكثير من التلاعب بأحاديث الرسول الكريم وللأسف حتى بصفاته ووصفه باسوبر مان وبآيات الله الكريم  وأخذ الجماعات ذات النفوس الضعيفة  + البشر الفجره الخطائون بعين الاعتبار .. والتسويق للمواقع التي تستهزء وتحرف بالاسلام  .. 

*دخلت المنتدى للتصفح عن الدين المسيحي وتفاجئت بالنظرة الدونية للاسلام .. ولديهم قسم خاص مذكور فيه لحوار الاديان ولم يناقشوا للأسف دين غير الاسلام بل فيه العجب والنكير والخداع وتقريبا 98% سلبي ..

* وان تنهون عن الصداقات الاسلامية فلماذا هناك الكثير من المسيح في الدول الخليجية ونحن نعلم بأن الدول الخليجية هي دول مسلمة 95% فلنقول .. 

* لو علموا ماذكروا مايقولونه ..

* الحمدالله على نعمة الاسلام .. 

*لاإله إلا الله وإن محمد رسول الله وأن الاسلام خاتم الاديان..

* سمعت عن الكهنة المعتدين لكنني لم استطع ان اعم على المسيح جميعهم اعلم بأنهم بشر يريدون العيش بسلام  وأن منهم الصالح ومنهم الغير صالح .

*نحن المسلمون في ديننا نيقن بأن الأنجيل محرف لكن أيظا متيقنون بأن هنالك خير في المسيح كيف للبشر أن يكونوا شياطين ويؤمنون بالشر  ..

اتمنى ان تأخذوا اي معلومة عن أي ديانة من مصدر موثوق 100% أكيد الدين المسيحي لايرضى بالأعتداء على الديانات الاخر ..

آسفة على الأطالة


----------



## استفانوس (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



> ولاحظت أنا هناك الكثير من التلاعب بأحاديث الرسول الكريم وللأسف حتى بصفاته ووصفه باسوبر مان وبآيات الله الكريم وأخذ الجماعات ذات النفوس الضعيفة + البشر الفجره الخطائون بعين الاعتبار .. والتسويق للمواقع التي تستهزء وتحرف بالاسلام ..


عزيزتي التلاعب ليس منا بل من الاحاديث
فانتم تعترفون فيها على سبيل المثال 
البخاري
مسلم


> دخلت المنتدى للتصفح عن الدين المسيحي وتفاجئت بالنظرة الدونية للاسلام .. ولديهم قسم خاص مذكور فيه لحوار الاديان ولم يناقشوا للأسف دين غير الاسلام


انت مخطئة يااختي الفاضلة
فيوجد اقسام مختصة بالمسيحيات
1 - الاسئلة والاجوبة
2 - الرد على الشبهات


> بل فيه العجب والنكير والخداع وتقريبا 98% سلبي ..


 الادلة والبراهين اصحبحت خداع !!!
هذه حقيقة فكيف تريد سميها ..........


> *نحن المسلمون في ديننا نيقن بأن الأنجيل محرف


نطلب الدليل


> اتمنى ان تأخذوا اي معلومة عن أي ديانة من مصدر موثوق 100%


ياريت تقدمي لنا المصادر الموثوقة في الاسلام لكي نقدم لك الدليل تلو الدليل على بطلان الاسلام
وفي الختام سلام


----------



## على فتحى (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

يراجاله انا عايز افهمكم انتو بتقولو دينا غلط طيب انا هقولكم حاجه ليه  الله يظهر فى صورة بشر وعلشان مين علشان  بشر هوة خالئهم وليه ده كله هوة قادر انه يقول للشئ كن فا يكون ومش  مضطر ان ينزل فى صورة بشر علشان الناس تتبعه ولاكن بعت سيدنا عيسى رسول زى بقيت الرسل والانبياء علشان يوجه الناس للصح ويدعوهم لعباده الله ولو زى مانتو بتقولو انه اله يبقى ليه كان بيبعت رسل من الاول منزلش هوة ليه ربنا خلق سيدنا عيسى علشان يكون صورة على مدى قدرته وربنا مش محتاج حد يونسه او ورثه لانه مش فانى زيانا دا خالد ومحدش يقدر يجسده  وبخصوص لو ربنا ظهرلى فى المنان وقالى ان المسيحيه صح  ولازم اتبعها وده فرض مع انه  ربنا اسطفا خلق من عباده وخصصهم فى الموضوع ده وادانا عقل نميز بيه ايه الصح من الغلطبس لو ربنا ظهرلى وقالى ان المسيحيه صح هتبعها بس العقل والمنطق بيقول ان الاسلام هوة اخر الدينات فكر شويه زى ما  ىسيدنا عيسى كان له معجزات سيدنا موسى كمان كان له معجزات وسيدنا محد جه بالقرءان وده اكبر معجزة وان نبى بيعيش فى الصحر يتكلم عن البحر وامتزاج البحر المالح  بالماء العزب فكرو كويس وانا مبقولش انكم غلط  ولا انكم صح بس فكرو ومتسيئوش لا للاسلام ولا المسلمين وعلى فكره انا اعز اصدقائى مسيحى واسمه طونى ومعايا فى معهد المطريه


----------



## mike hero (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

يمكن ما يوافق لانو المسلم حمار ومابيفهم


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



mike hero قال:


> يمكن ما يوافق لانو المسلم حمار ومابيفهم



جميل ان الواحد يحسن الفاظه شوية​


----------



## مسلم2008 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اولا0نعلم ان الله لن يأمر الابالحق فلو كانت النصرانية التى تعتنقونها هى الحق لكان حقا على الله ان يحفضها من التحريف والتبديل0

ثانيا0كيف تقول ايها النصرانى انتا انى ربنا ضهر للنبى هذا ان دل على شئ فانه يدل على جهلك بدينك اولا ثم بباقى الديانات0

ثالثا 0 اطلب منك ومن كل نصرانى يسب الله ويقول ان المسيح ابن الله او هو الله او ثالث ثلاثة ان تحكموا عقلقم ولاتسيروا خلف ارباب الكنائس فلو حكمت عقلك ونظرت فى هذه الديانة التى تعتنقوها لعلمت انها ليست على حق بل هى اساسها قام على التبديل والتحريف فى دين الله0

رابعا ولاتهرب من هذه النقطة 0حكم عقلك فى هذا الكلام جيدا وانتظر منك رد مقنع0

اذا مات الاه بصنع قوم اماتوه فهل هذا الاه0اطلب منك رد على هذا ولاتهرب من الرد ان كنت تظن انكم على حق0

ان الدين عند الله الاسلام0

ومن يبتغ غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو فى الاخرة من الحاسرين0


----------



## حبيبة المصطفى (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على افضل خلق الله سيدنا محمد 

اولا 

انا قرات اهانات كثيرة للاسلام والمسلمين فى المنتدى

واستعملتم الفاظ لاتليق  

منها مثلا المسلم حمار  

لكن حرم الله تشبيه انسان بالحيوان لان الله كرم الانسان فلذلك لانرد عليكم ونحتسب الله

ثانيا 

اتبع الهدى

اوك مش عارف يعنى ايه هدى  افتح القاموس بدلا من الاستهزاء  او اسال مسلم يرد عليك بكل ادب

ثالثا 

الله لايحتاج ان ينزل من على عرش ليقول  لبشر  اى دين صح

سبحان الله

عندى ملحوظه اخيرة مع تعاملنا مع المسيحين اصدقائى مكنتش متصورة انهم يحملو بغض لنا 

كما رايت فى المنتدى


----------



## استفانوس (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



> لكن حرم الله تشبيه انسان بالحيوان لان الله كرم الانسان


الى متى المراوغة الم يقل القران عن اليهود القردة والخنازير
فااين التحريم  غريب امركم !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredyyy (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*2008
اولا0نعلم ان الله لن يأمر الابالحق
كلام جميل  وصح 100%
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 فلو كانت النصرانية التى تعتنقونها هى الحق
مفيش حاجة اسمها نصرانية
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 لكان حقا على الله ان يحفضها من التحريف والتبديل0
كلام الله في الانجيل لم يُحرّف .... هذة شهوة قلبك فقط
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ثانيا0كيف تقول ايها النصرانى ....ثم بباقى الديانات0
المسيحية ليست دين .... ولكنها حياة
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ثالثا 0 اطلب منك ومن كل ....يسب الله ويقول ان المسيح ابن الله 
هذا ليس سب ... والمسيح هو الله ... وهو ابن الله ... وهوابن  الانسان ... وهو الرب من السماء ... وهو الانسان الثاني ... وهو آدم الآخير...........
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
او هو الله او ثالث ثلاثة
الله المثلث الاقانيم .. وليس ثلاثة ... الله المُميّز الغير منفصل
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 ان تحكموا عقلقم 
لا نُحكِّم العقل في قصد الله ... ولكن نفهم أمور الله به
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ولاتسيروا خلف ....
نحن نسير وراء كلمة الله المُغيّر والتي تُقربنا الى الله المحب وليس (المُزِل)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
رابعا ولاتهرب ...
لا تهّرُب عندنا ... لاننا نقف على أرض صلبة 
ونعبد المسيح الحي ... وليس نبياً مات بالحمى 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اذا مات الاه بصنع قوم اماتوه فهل هذا الاه0
المسيح مات وليس الله ... القوم وسيلة وليسو الهدف ... نعم المسيح هو الله
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
... ان كنت تظن انكم على حق0
نعم نحن على حق ... وانت على باطل (مش عايزه مناقشة)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
... الاخرة من الحاسرين
نحن في الآخرة من الرابحين ... 
المسيح قال :

 يو 14:19 ........اني انا حيّ فانتم ستحيون.*


----------



## fredyyy (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*حبيبة ........
الله لايحتاج ان ينزل من على عرش ليقول لبشر اى دين صح*

*وإذا أراد الله أن يُظهر نفسه للناس .... هل تقولي له لا لا 

هل يقول المخلوق للخالق ماذا تفعل

لا تدخُّل في شئون الله 

 رو 9:20  
بل من انت ايها الانسان الذي تجاوب الله.ألعل الجبلة تقول لجابلها لماذا صنعتني هكذا.*


----------



## losivertheprince (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

سلام المسيح :
ماهذا الكلام الكتير قوي قوي ده كله .
أولآ : ان مع اصدقائي المسلمين في عدم تصديقهم لظهور الله لهم لانه يخالف عقيدتهم والقرآن الكريم ايضآ يشهد بذلك لان الله قوي ومرهوب وتخشع له الجبال .
ثانيآ : الله لايمكن ان يظهر او يأمنوا بظهوره .... لكن لننظر لدينا ( عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد ) ليس لانه قوي ومرهوب فقط وتخشع له الجبال فقط ولكن الاهم لان الله محبه و ( نحن نحبه لانه هو احبنا أولآ ) لذا اصدقائي المسلمين متأسف علي السؤال جدآ  او الاستبيان لانه كان المفروض انه يسأل لاي حد لا يخالف الاستبيان موضوع عقيدته لكن العقيده الاسلاميه طبعآ تخالف ان يظهر الله ويتنازل عن المجد الالهي ويظهر لبشري حقير ......... 
( لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتي يبذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لايهلك كل من يؤمن به )​


----------



## hanymonir (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

من فضلكم ارجو الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع توجد قناة فرنسية بتعمل تصويت على افضل دين من فضلكم ارجو المشاركة نسبة المسيحية ضعيفة جدا الرابط اهو
http://www.arte.tv/fr/934300.htm#


----------



## fredyyy (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*hanymonir

التصويت بالفرنسية .... كيف نصوت*


----------



## losivertheprince (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

سلام المسيح :
اولآ متأسف لاني رديت هنا علي الاستاذ / هاني منير :
ثانيآ :أرجو ممن يفهم اللغه الفرنسيه جيدآ ان يفهمنا الموضوع ايه كله ....
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## حمزة2000 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

معنديش كلام للمسيحيين غير انى اقول لهم انتم مساكين 
يا جماعة انتو بتعبدوا انسان
انسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
كان بياكل ويشرب ويدخل الحمام
ارحما نفسكم هو انتو بتتناقشوا فى فروع العقيدة واصل العقيدة منهار لانكم بتعبدوا مخلوق
وربنا يهديكم


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

نعبد إله
إله يشفي
يحيي
يغفر الخطايا
يقيم الموتى
الديان العادل
ذو الوجاهة في العالمين


----------



## جيلان (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

يا جماعة دى حقيقة انى شفت حالات كتير حولت من دينها بسبب ظهور المسيح لها وسدئو     وفى فرق لما تسئل حد حتسيب دينك ولا لا وفرق لو هو شاف ده بعينه اكيد مش حيتردد لحظة لما يشوف بجد


----------



## fredyyy (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*2000*
*معنديش كلام للمسيحيين غير انى اقول لهم انتم مساكين *
*يا جماعة انتو بتعبدوا انسان*
*انسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

*هذة صفات من نعبد . فما هي صفات من تعبد أنت ؟*

*المسيح **... الذي **مشى** على الماء*

*المسيح **... الذي ُ**ســر **الله بصـلـيبـه*

*المسيح **... الذي **عبّر** غضـب الله عـنا.*

*المسيح **... الذي البحـر والريـح **يُطيعانه*

*المسيح **... الذي مات لكي **يعطينا** الحيــاة*

*المسيح **... الذي **حــررنا** من سلــطة إبلــيس*

*المسيح **... الذي **لم يمرض** يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض *

*المسيح **... الذي **له الســلطان** على الأرواح الشـريـرة*

*المسيح **... الذي** يحرر** من عبودتة المال والنجاسة والشر*

*المسيح **... **الخـالق** أعـين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخــلاص *

*المسيح **... **المغير** شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل*

*المسيح **... **الذي به** كان كل شئ وبغيره لم يكن شيئاً ممـا كـان*

*المسيح **... **الكائن** قبل كل الدهور والذي سيأتي وسيملك الى الأبد*

*المسيح ... الذي ستسجد له كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

هذه صفات من نعبد

المسيح ... الذي ُســر الله بصـلـيبـه

المسيح ... الذي عبّر غضـب الله عـنا.


???????????????????????????????????????????????????​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



fredyyy قال:


> *2000*
> *معنديش كلام للمسيحيين غير انى اقول لهم انتم مساكين *
> *يا جماعة انتو بتعبدوا انسان*
> *انسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*
> ...



اشكرك فعلا و انا لا استطيع التعليق على الموضوع دة

بعد الكلام الجميل دة

فهذا هو مسيحنا بالحقيقة​


----------



## fredyyy (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*la Vierge Marie
المسيح ... الذي ُســر الله بصـلـيبـه

في الصليب تصالح الانسان مع الله

 2كو 5:19 
اي ان الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم وواضعا فينا كلمة المصالحة.

سُر الله لأن المصالحة والفداء تما فقد نجحت خطة الله لخلاص الانسان

وفشلت خطة إبليس لهلاك الانسان

كانت طلبة الاشرار ... إنزال المسيح عن الصليب (وسيلة الخلاص)

 مر 15:32  
لينزل الآن المسيح ملك اسرائيل عن الصليب لنرى ونؤمن.واللذان صلبا معه كانا يعيّرانه
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
المسيح ... الذي عبّر غضـب الله عـنا

المسيح كان حامل خطايانا على الصليب وأخذ العدل الإلهي حقه منه

لذلك لن يمكث علينا غضب الله ... بل لقد عبر

 1بط 2:24 
الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر.الذي بجلدته شفيتم.

 يو 3:36  
الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة ابدية.والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله

 رو 1:18  
لان غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس واثمهم الذين يحجزون الحق بالاثم.*


----------



## لىلىكو (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اه
مع احترامى للسيد المسيح
فانا لا اعبد اله له اب وام بيراعوه والا كان هلك
ولا اعبد اله ماخلقش اى حاجة لحد الوقت دى
ولا اعبد اله خلى اقوام تانية تشوفه وحرمنى من الحق ده
ولا اعبد اله كان بياكل وبالتالى بيقضى حاجته
ولا اعبد اله قابل انه يموت
ولا اعبد اله لم اشهد معجزاته بس مجرد انى سمعت ناس بتحكى انه عمل كذا وكذا 
ولا اعبد اله كان يمشى على الارض ونزل بنفسه للبنى ادمين واتجسد فى جسدهم وده طبعا تحطيط لقدره كاله 
معلش الهى لازم يبقى خارق فى كل شىء
ولا اعبد اله صورته ادامى ليل نهار منكوسة على الصليب
ولا اعبد اله عجز انه يعفو فعذب نفسه وتنازل عن كرامته كاله 
ارجو عدم حذف مشاركتى
فلم اتطاول على المسيح عليه السلام ولم افعل
ولكنى اردت ان اظهر لكم صورة الهكم كاملة
ام الهى فهو واحد
ليس كمثله شىء وهو السميع البصير
 الله  	 الرحمن الرحيم  	 الملك  	 القدوس  	

السلام
المؤمن 	المهيمن 	العزيز 	الجبار 	المتكبر
الخالق  	البارئ  	المصور  	الغفار  	

القهار
الوهاب 	الرزاق 	الفتاح 	العليم 	القابض
الباسط 	  	  	  	
الخافض  	الرافع  	المعز  	المذل  	

السميع
البصير 	الحكم 	العدل 	اللطيف 	الخبير
الحليم 	  	
العظيم  	الغفور  	الشكور  	العلي  	

الكبير
الحفيظ 	المقيت 	الحسيب 	الجليل 	الكريم
الرقيب 	  	  	  	المجيب  	الواسع  	الحكيم  	الودود  	

المجيد
الباعث 	الشهيد 	الحق 	الوكيل 	القوي
المتين 	  	  	 
الولي 	الحميد 	المحصي 	المبدئ 	

المعيد
المحيي 	المييت 	الحي 	القيوم 	الواجد
الماجد الواحد  	الصمد  	القادر  	المقتدر  	

المقدم
المؤخر 	الأول 	الآخر 	الظاهر 	الباطن
الوالي 	المتعالي
البر  	التواب  	المنتقم  	العفو  	

الرؤوف
مالك الملك 	ذوالجلال والاكرام 	المقسط 	الجامع 	الغني
المغني
المانع  	الضار النافع  	النور  	الهادئ  	

البديع
الباقي 	الوارث 	الرشيد 	الصبور
ده الهى وكلى فخر
سبحانه لا اشرك به شيئا
وفى كل شىء ايه تدل على انها الواحد


----------



## حمزة2000 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



لىلىكو قال:


> اه
> مع احترامى للسيد المسيح
> فانا لا اعبد اله له اب وام بيراعوه والا كان هلك
> ولا اعبد اله ماخلقش اى حاجة لحد الوقت دى
> ...


ربنا يبارك فيك اخى الكريم واحب اقول لكل المسيحيين الحيارى
اى انه فى الاول والاخر نحن نعبد الله وانتم تعبدون المسيح
نحن نعبد الخالق وانتم تعبدون المخلوق


----------



## fredyyy (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*لىلىكو
فانا لا اعبد اله له اب وام بيراعوه والا كان هلك

يسوع المسيح وُلد من العذراء المطوبة مريم (أي ليس لها زوج)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ولا اعبد اله خلى اقوام تانية تشوفه وحرمنى من الحق ده

أنت لم تطلب أن تراه
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ولا اعبد اله كان بياكل وبالتالى .....

المُصالح لابد أن يتواصل مع الطرفين الله والانسان

المسيح (الله المتجسد)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ولا اعبد اله قابل انه يموت

كان لابد أن يموت لأنه هو الذبيح العظيم (لكي يغفر الخطايا)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ولا اعبد اله لم اشهد معجزاته بس مجرد انى سمعت ناس 

إذا كنت سمعت عن معجزاتة ... أطلب منه أن يُريك إياها
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ولا اعبد اله كان يمشى على الارض ونزل بنفسه للبنى ادمين واتجسد فى جسدهم وده طبعا تحطيط لقدره كاله 

ليس تحطيط لقدره كإله ... لأنه الله رفِّع الانسان المنحط
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
معلش الهى لازم يبقى خارق فى كل شىء

 لازم يبقى ... أنت ُتحدد مواصفات الله (الله نقبل صفاته)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ولا اعبد اله صورته ادامى ليل نهار منكوسة على الصليب

الصليب هو وسيلة تتميم الفداء 

وتحول الى قلادة فخر بعد أن كان رمز للعار (بسبب قيمة المصلوب عليه)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ولا اعبد اله عجز انه يعفو فعذب نفسه وتنازل عن كرامته كاله 

المسيح ُيحب الانسان لذا قدم نفسه عوضاً عنه
(المحبة المُضحية ... التي لا يعرفها الكثيرين)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ارجو عدم حذف مشاركتى

لن ُتحزف مشاركة طالما في إطار السؤال وبإحترام
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فلم اتطاول على المسيح عليه السلام ولم افعل

هذة مواصفات جيدة للحوار
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ولكنى اردت ان اظهر لكم صورة الهكم كاملة

إلهنا نحن أعلم به من أي شخص آخر (لا تتعدى الخط الأحمر)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ام الهى فهو واحد

نعم الله في المسيحية واحد*


----------



## abn yso3 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*الاستاذ الفاضل حمزه 2000
 اشكرك على حسن انتقاءك للكللمات 
 ولكن رجاءا الزم الادب اثناء تحدثك عن رب المجد وملك الملوك يسوع المسيح الذى هو صورة الله الغير منظور
 وتوضيحا : بعد ما كلم الله الاباء بالانبياء بانواع وطرق مختلفه
 كلمنا نحن فى هذه الايام فى ابنه...الذى هو معادلا للآب فى كل شئ +وكلامى لا يناقض كلام فريدى
 وتوضيحا لاسماء الله الحسنى فى الاسلام اقول لك كما قيل 
 بالازهر - اسماء الله الحسنى غير صحيحه والازهر يقوم بتعديلها -
وليفتح الرب عينك فهذا مصيرك الابدى
سلام ونعمه 

*​


----------



## ღ.¸¸.ريتا.¸¸.ღ (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*




مسلم شريف قال:


> طيب إيش رأيكم أنا حأجيب على السؤال ب أنا عندي سؤال لجميع المسحين في العالم





مسلم شريف قال:


> لو ظهر لكم الله أو المسيح ودعاكم للإسلام هل تؤمنوا
> أنا جواب لأ





ممممممم
هو انا بصراحة مشفت حدا بحياتي دعى الى دين الاسلام بسلام 
بس انا شفت كتير انغصبو ليدخلو هاد الدين يعني بواسطة البشر اقصد
بس انا عن نفسي بحب يسوع.
 ويايسوع قوي حبي ليك دايما واثبتني فيك يايسوع انا مش متدينة كتيييييير نو بس انا بحب يسوع 
وبحب ديني وبشكر الرب لانو خلقني مسيحية 
مابعتقد راح انتمي لاي دين لاي سببب من الاسباب راح ضل مسيحية 
:59:  
وانا بحترم كل الاديان وسوري من الاخوة الاسلام :smi411:
هيك لازم نكون متل معلمنا الرب يسوع


----------



## fredyyy (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*2000

هل الصفات الآتية لا تنطبق على الله :

المحبة ... الفادي ... المخلِّص ... الحنان ... المُصالح ... المُفرح ... الأبدي الأذلي 

هذا ما يُريد أن يُعلنه الله لك 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ربنا يبارك فيك اخى الكريم واحب اقول لكل المسيحيين الحيارى

المسيحيين ليسوا حياري ... بل متأكدين من حب الله لهم 

وضامنيين  لنهايتهم (ولا نقول الله أعلم ... لكن نقول نحن نعلم :

 1يو 3:14 
نحن نعلم اننا قد انتقلنا من الموت الى الحياة لاننا نحب الاخوة.من لا يحب اخاه يبق في الموت.
 1يو 5:15  
وان كنا نعلم انه مهما طلبنا يسمع لنا نعلم ان لنا الطلبات التي طلبناها منه.
 1يو 5:18  
نعلم ان كل من ولد من الله لا يخطئ بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه والشرير لا يمسه.
 1يو 5:19  
نعلم اننا نحن من الله والعالم كله قد وضع في الشرير.
 2كو 5:1  
لاننا نعلم انه ان نقض بيت خيمتنا الارضي فلنا في السموات بناء من الله بيت غير مصنوع بيد ابدي.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اى انه فى الاول والاخر نحن نعبد الله وانتم تعبدون المسيح

أنت لا تعرف الله ولا تعبده  لكن تعبد شهواتك
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
نحن نعبد الخالق وانتم تعبدون المخلوق 

أنت لا تعرف الخالق لأنك لا ُتطيعه 

لكننا في المسيح خليقة جديدة

 2كو 5:17  
اذا ان كان احد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة.الاشياء العتيقة قد مضت.هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا.*


----------



## حمزة2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

انا لا استطيع ان اتحدث عن المسيح عيسى بن مريم بما يسىء اليه
فهو النبى العظيم والداعى الى عبادة الله ربه ورب الناس
والحمد لله اننا لم نظلم نبينا كما ظلم المسيحيين نبيهم وحولوه من نبي مرسل من قبل الله ليدعو الى عبادة الله الواحد القهار الى معبود بغير حق  
والمؤسف والمخجل ان المسيح لم يطلب العبادة ولم يذكر عن نفسه شيئا سوى انه نبي مرسل من قبل الله وانه لا يملك القدرة من نفسه ولكنه يفعل ارادة الله وكما قال المسيح فى انجيل يوحنا
انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا كما اسمع ادين ودينونتى عادلة ذلك لاننى لا اطلب مشيئتى بل مشيئة الذى ارسلني
هل هذا كلام اله
اتقوا الله وربنا يهديكم للحق


----------



## ღ.¸¸.ريتا.¸¸.ღ (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ممكن اعرف معجزات النبي محمد
التي فعلها من دون معركات او سيوف بالتحديد
معروف عن ديننا انه مسالم جدا ويدعو الى السلام والمحبة
والى ماذا يدعو دينكم؟
انا عن نفسي مرة سمعت في جامع من السبيكرز لان الصوت كان عالي جدا
هل تعرف ماذا كان يقول؟
اقتلوا المسيحين الكفرة 
وبصوت عال جدا 
مممممممم ولكنني اعتقد انه ذكر في القران لكم دينكم ولي ديني
لكنكم للاسف لم ولن تفهموا شيئا بالدين
ولو كنتم فاهمين لما قتل المسلم اخاه المسلم


----------



## محمد حوظه (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

بص ياباشا اولا ربنا مش ممكن ابدا يظهر لحد سواء رؤيه او حقيقه 

انت بتتكلم فى ايه يا عم 

مش ممكن ابدا اللى انت بتقوله دا يحصل بأى وسيله


----------



## fredyyy (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*2000
والحمد لله اننا لم نظلم نبينا كما ظلم المسيحيين نبيهم وحولوه من نبي مرسل من قبل الله ليدعو الى عبادة الله الواحد القهار الى معبود بغير حق

المسيحيين لم يظلموا المسيح ... لأنه قال :

 يو 12:27  
......... ولكن لاجل هذا أتيت الى هذه الساعة.

لأجل ساعة الصلب قد اتى المسيح ولم يُجبر على ذلك

لم يأمر بعبادته ... لكننا رأينا الله فيه ... فعبدناه

وأكبر دليل على عداوتك لله  أنك تكتب عنه  بأنه (القهار) فهو يقهر الأعداء فقط

أما للأحباء فيقول :
 مت 25:34  
ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم.

فالله يدعونا مباركين ... والله أبونا ... لسنا بعد أعداء لأن المسيح صالحنا مع الله
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

سوى انه نبي مرسل من قبل الله وانه لا يملك القدرة من نفسه ....

حاسب .... حاسب جداً ... المسيح يمتلك القدر الذاتية لفعل الآتي :

يغفر الخطايا ....... (قال ... مغفورة لك خطاياك )

يخلق ............... (أعين للعميان)

طرد الشياطين من أجساد البشر
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اتقوا الله وربنا يهديكم للحق

أذكر بإيجاز كيف والى ماذا يهدينا*


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*شكراً أخي الحبيب*
*ردك رائع جداً ويعكس مستواك وأخلاقك العالية.*
*صلّ لأجلنا.*


----------



## ما المسلمون (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



fredyyy قال:


> *2000
> ظلم المسيحيين نبيهم
> 
> ...
> ...



ممكن توضيح للجمله دى اصل انا فهى على قدى
معنى كده انى لو دخلت ديانتكم هدخل الجنه (هوه الاول فى جنه عندكم ولا هنفوز بأيه ف الاخر) من غير ما  اعبد الله هلشان انت بتقول انه ما امرنا بعبادته لو كده انا موافق علشان الجنه فى الاسلام صعبه شويه


ومش عايز الردود الصعبه تنزل عليا انا بقول لكم انى معترف انى جاهل وابحث عن الحقيقه


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

حتى  لو  ظهرلهم   الله بنفسه    ودعاهم للمسيحيه   هيقولوا   دى رؤويا من الشيطان  ...  واحلام  من العقل الباطن  وطبعا زى العاده  هيستغفرواالله   كذا مره    ..  وخلاص  على كده .  

عمرهم  ما هيأمنوا  ولا هيتغيروا


----------



## fredyyy (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fredyyy  
2000
ظلم المسيحيين نبيهم 
... 
......... .

لم يأمر بعبادته ... لكننا رأينا الله فيه ... فعبدناه
... ...
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
....
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يهديكم *

*لقد تركت عبارتين 

في الأولى ُتصر على لأن المسيحيين ظلموا ....

الإجابة واضحة ..... ولن ُأكررها !!
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الثانية كلمة .... (يهديهم)

ُأكرر الرد ....... أذكر بإيجاز كيف والى ماذا يهدينا *


----------



## ما المسلمون (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

انا قصدى التعليق على العباره دى (لم يأمر بعبادته ... لكننا رأينا الله فيه ... فعبدناه)


----------



## fredyyy (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*انا قصدى التعليق على العباره دى (لم يأمر بعبادته ... لكننا رأينا الله فيه ... فعبدناه)* 

*
اذا عبر ملك عظيم على مكان 

في وجود إثنان واحد ينظر اليه ... والآخر أعطاه ظهره

تُرى من سيرى الملك وينحني إحتراماَ له ؟؟

إذا تقابلت مع المسيح يوماَ

فلن يقول لك أنا الله أعبدني

لكنك ستجد نفسك ساجداَ له ..... لأنه الله

(هل تقول لأولادك .... أنا بابا ... أنا بابا ..... في كل مرة تدخل فيها البيت) *


----------



## ما المسلمون (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



fredyyy قال:


> *
> إذا تقابلت مع المسيح يوماَ
> 
> فلن يقول لك أنا الله أعبدني
> ...



هل انت قابلت المسيح ؟

اذا لماذا تسجد له وانت قلت لم يأمر بعباته 

ثانيا لم تقابله حتى تجد نفسك ساجدا له

اذا ما وجه نظرك 

وانا اسف لو كنت خرجت عن الموضوع بس انا لا اريد غير الحقيقه


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

وهنا لا بد من التساؤل:
هل قرأت أيها هال (ما المسلمون) الانجيل بالأساس وأنت تبحث عن الحق أو الجنة كما تريد أن تقول؟
المسيح قبل العبادة والسجود ولم يفرض على أحد أن يعبده.


> وانا اسف لو كنت خرجت عن الموضوع بس انا لا اريد غير الحقيقه


*اقرأ الإنجيل الفرقان و الهادي وإلا فأنت مقصّر بحقّ نفسك جداً وستكون في ضلال مبين.*


----------



## ما المسلمون (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

لالالالالالالالالالا ولا حتى قرأت القرآن كله بس اعرف اعتقاد المسلمين واريد ان اعرف اعتقادكم 

وانا لو اعتنقت المسيحيه مش هقرأ الانجيل برده علشان انا شايف ان لو قرأته طبعا مينفعش افسره على مزاجى لازم اقرأ كتب اخرى وحاجات كتير وبكده يبقى فى صعوبه فى هذه الديانه كما تقولون ان الاسلام عسير

انا سؤالى اعتقد انه سهل وانا عايز اعرف بما انكم قرأتم الانجيل الاجابه عن السؤال 



ما المسلمون قال:


> هل انت قابلت المسيح ؟
> 
> اذا لماذا تسجد له وانت قلت لم يأمر بعباته
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiril (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

يعني ربنا مظهرش لموسي علي الجبل
و لا كلمه؟؟؟
امال بعتله الوصايا العشر بالموبايل و لا بالفاكس
يعني ايه ربنا ميظهرش لحد؟؟
انت بتمشي ربنا علي مزاجك


----------



## تونى 2010 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*السوال اللى انت سألته الكل عارف اجابته كل مسلم فى الارض ربنا دعاه وبيدعيه فى عده طرق وعلى مر الازمان فمثلا ظهورات العدرا فى اسيوط وقبلها فى الزيتون دى دعوه.
كلمه يسمعها المسلم من واحد مسيحى دى دعوه. 
مقاله يقراها فى المنتدى بتاعنا دى دعوه.
برنامج ابونا زكريا اللى بنسمعه فى قناه الحياه دى دعوه .
محاوره بتتعمل بين شيخ واب كاهن فى التليفزيون دى دعوه .
وكل ده بيحصل وقليل بيصدق وكتير مبيرضاش يسمع الدعوه.*


----------



## fredyyy (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*هل انت قابلت المسيح ؟*

*نعم قابلت المسيح*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اذا لماذا تسجد له وانت قلت لم يأمر بعباته *

*أسجد له لأنه يستحق العبادة *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ثانيا لم تقابله حتى تجد نفسك ساجدا له*

*اذا ما وجه نظرك *
*لأنه سيُريك نفسه كالله ... وعندما تسمع صوته, ستعرف أن هذا صوت الله*

*لذلك قلت لك سوف تجدنفسك ساجداً للمسيح*


----------



## ما المسلمون (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

كيف رأيته وسمعت صوته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

ثانيا عندما ترها وتسمع صوته تعرف انه الله لذلك تجد نفسك ساجدا له

كلام جميل وانا متأكد لو انى رأيت الله لسجدت له فى الحال

طيب ليه  الذين رأوه فى الحقيقه مش زى مالسه هعرف حضرتك شوفته اذاى الايام دى الذين رأوه فى الحقيقه وهوه يمشى بينهم قاموا بصلبه وقتله ولم يسجدوا له

اريد منك ان توضح لى ذلك


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*كيف رأيته وسمعت صوته ؟ *

*إن كنت لا تؤمن بأن المسيح هو الله *

*فلن ُتصدق كيف أرى المسيح وأسمعه*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*كلام جميل وانا متأكد لو انى رأيت الله لسجدت له فى الحال*

*نتيحة جميلة جدا ..... إذا أنت سوف تسجد للمسيح وهذا رائع*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... الذين رأوه فى الحقيقه وهوه يمشى بينهم قاموا بصلبه وقتله ولم يسجدوا له*

*الذين قاموا بصلب المسيح لم يسجدوا له *

*لأن قلبهم كان ممتلئ بالشر وكانوا معاندين لكلام الله *

*ولم يرجعوا عن طرقهم الردية ... لذا لم يسجدوا بل صلبوه*


----------



## ما المسلمون (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اعتبر انى كما تقول ......

انا هصدق بس قولى شوفته وسمعته ازاى وهل كل من يؤمن انه الله يراه ويسمع صوته

ثانيا انا قولت هسجد لله اكيد مش هسيب المنتدى ده حتى اعرف ان كان الله هو المسيح

ثالثا مش هقول انهم لم يسجدوا للمسيح لانهم يعلمون انه ليس ....

انا اعتقد انه الانسان لو كان له قلب من حديد ورأى ربه لذاب قلبه وعرف انه ربه لماذا سينكر وهو يرى امامه ربه واكيد مفيش اجمل ولا اعظم ولا اكمل من الله 

ما الذي يجعله يقول هذا ليس ربى!!!!!

رابعا انا لم ادرس المسيحيه بس اكيد كان فى اناس لما رأوا المسيح علموا انه الله وامنوا به واصبحوا على يقين انه ربهم 

هل هذا الكلام خطأ ام صيحيح حتى اكمل السؤال


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*ثانيا انا قولت هسجد لله اكيد مش هسيب المنتدى ده حتى اعرف ان كان الله هو المسيح*

*شكراً لأصرارك لمعرفة الحق......:*ab4::ab4:
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*رابعا انا لم ادرس المسيحيه بس اكيد كان فى اناس لما رأوا المسيح علموا انه الله وامنوا به واصبحوا على يقين انه ربهم *

*هذا استنتاج رائع وصحيح جداً............ *:018A1D~146::018A1D~146:


----------



## ma7m0d (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

الرسول محمد سمح لاحد الرجال ان يشرك بالله باللسان مش من القلب طبعا اذا عاد اليه المشركين وانا اقول احد الرجال يعنى لم يسمح للامه كلها بل لهذا الرجل فقط بسبب ظروف موقفه

السؤال هو لماذا ترك هؤلاء المؤمنين بأن المسيح هو الله ربهم يصلب ويقتل ولم يدافعوا عنه بارواحهم ودمائهم مع العلم انه الله ؟

ولو سمحت حضرتك مقولتش انت شوفت وسمعت المسيح ازاى انا عايز دى تكون الاجابه الاولى


----------



## ma7m0d (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

وعلى فكره حلوه اوى التشخبيط اللى على اسمى ده بالرغم انى لم اخالف قوانين المنتدى ولا انتم مش عايزنى اعرف الحقيقه 

انا برده مصر على معرفه الحقيقه ولو اطردت تانى هدخل لانى عندما اطرد بدون سبب افرح جدا


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*السؤال هو لماذا ترك هؤلاء المؤمنين بأن المسيح هو الله ربهم يصلب ويقتل ولم يدافعوا عنه بارواحهم ودمائهم مع العلم انه الله ؟*

*المسيح جاء ليُصلب ويموت (لفداء الانسان) ثم يُقيم نفسة ويصعد الى السماء

كان يعرف ذلك جيداً

 يو 12:27  
....... ولكن لاجل هذا أتيت الى هذه الساعة.

لأجل ساعة الصلب *


----------



## *S.O.G* (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*نعم،فهل تذكر ماذا أجاب بطرس عندما قال له : حاشى أن تُصلب...؟*
*المسيح جاء ليصلب ويموت ويقوم ويمنحنا الحياة...*
*ألا فلتقرأ الاإنجيل أنت يا من تدعي سوءه!*
*المسيــــــــــح هو الحــــــــــل*


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*رائع / *S.O.G* 

* المسيــــــــــح هو الحــــــــــل  

** المسيــــــــــح هو الحــــــــــل  

***المسيــــــــــح هو الحــــــــــل 

 اع 4:12  
وليس باحد غيره الخلاص.لان ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي ان نخلص

*


----------



## haha (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



fredyyy قال:


> *السؤال هو لماذا ترك هؤلاء المؤمنين بأن المسيح هو الله ربهم يصلب ويقتل ولم يدافعوا عنه بارواحهم ودمائهم مع العلم انه الله ؟*
> 
> *المسيح جاء ليُصلب ويموت (لفداء الانسان) ثم يُقيم نفسة ويصعد الى السماء
> 
> ...



هوه قل ما اقولك انت شوفت المسيح وسمعته ازاى تطردنى من المنتدى هوه انت كذاب ولا ايه شكلك مشفتوش

المهم انا ليا توضيح اخير هوضحه للى هيطردنى

انا قولت انا دخلت المنتدى ده علشان اعرف الحقيقه والحمد لله الحقيقه واضحه وهى

ان لا اله الا الله ومحمد عبد الله ورسوله وعيسى (المسيح ) عبد الله ورسوله وسوف يتبرى من امثالكم يوم القيامه 

معلومه لكم ايها النصارى الجهلاء اتعرفون انكم من نسل الذين رأوا المسيح ولم يؤمنوا به لانكم تحملون من الشر ما كانوا يحملون ومعانتكم لله

معلومه كمان قبل ما امشى من المنتدى ده 

هوه فى رب ايها الجهلاء يفدى نفسه كالشاه من اجل الانسان هوه الله ميقدرش يغفر للناس اجمعين بدون هذا ولا مين اللى هيحاسبه !!!!!!!!!!!

وانا كتبت هذا للمشرف اللى هيقوم بطردى 
ولو عايز يتحدانى انا ايميلى
mahmod_moawad******.com


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*haha*

*الذي يغضب من ثاني مشاركة له (مففففففففففففففلس)

أي مادة كلامه تساوي صفر

أي لا يستطيع النقاش
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هوه قل ما اقولك انت شوفت المسيح وسمعته ازاى

شفت وسمعت إزاي = إيمانك بالميسح ابن الله

أعرفه   ----------->  تشوفه وتسمعه


هل تقبل التحدي*


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*haha
ولا مين اللى هيحاسبه !!!!!!!!!!!*

*الله ليس كالانسان  يعمل ما بدا له مادام لا يوجد رقيب 

عدل الله , ومحبة الله ظهرا في الصليب 

عدل الله ---------->  موت المسيح الحامل لخطايانا

محبة الله  -------->  الانسان مقبولاً أمام الله بقوة دم الميسح

أنت لا تعرف إعتبارات مجد الله 

المهم أنك عرفت الوسيلة الوحيدة للهروب من الهلاك 

وكيف ُتقبل أمام الله (لتكون براً بلا خطيه)*


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*haha
يتبرى من امثالكم يوم القيامه* 

*أقول لك علي سر ........ عارف مين (امثالكم ) 

المؤمنين المسيحيين الحقيقيين القديسين  هم أولاد الله

يو 1:12  
واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه.
رو 8:16  
الروح نفسه ايضا يشهد لارواحنا اننا اولاد الله.

1يو 3:1 
 انظروا اية محبة اعطانا الآب حتى ندعى اولاد الله.من اجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لانه لا يعرفه.
1يو 3:2 
ايها الاحباء الآن نحن اولاد الله ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون.ولكن نعلم انه اذا أظهر نكون مثله لاننا سنراه كما هو.
1يو 3:10 
 بهذا اولاد الله ظاهرون واولاد ابليس.كل من لا يفعل البر فليس من الله وكذا من لا يحب اخاه.*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ياعم بتوجع راسك ليه تفتكر يعنى انهم لو فكروا شوية ومسكوا القران وعملوا مقارنة بسيطة بين اياته مش هيلاقوا تناقض ولا لو فسروا القران كويس هيصدقوا المكتوب هم فاكرين انهم زى ما  عندنا العهد الجديد بيتمم العهد القديم ويكملوا صدقنى لو عايزين يفهموا بدون ما ربنا يظهر لهم هيأمنوا بس بالمعجزات اللى عملها السيد المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*يوحنا/نصر
ياعم بتوجع راسك ليه تفتكر يعنى انهم لو فكروا شوية *


*لابد من الإيضاح والتكرار لان نفس الانسان غالية على الله ولا يُريدها أن تهلك

فهذة الكلمات إما ان تكون :

شاهدة للذي يؤمن ............. (للبركة)

وشاهدة على الذي لا يؤمن ... (للعنة)*


----------



## حمزة2000 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

يا جماعة ان المسيح صلى الله عليه وسلم كان رجلا يمشى على الارض
كان يتكلم ويأكل ويشرب 
وايضا يتألم 
كان انسان
يا جماعة اعبدوا الله
مش معقول ربنا يخلقكم ويكرمكم ويسبغ عليكم من نعمه مالا يعد ولا يحصى وانتوا تعبدوا غيره
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
هاتقولوا ايه لربنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دعوكم من الكبر الذى يملا صدوركم 
مش ممكن انى اعبد اله والتزم بتعاليم حتى وان كانت خاطئة لمجرد ان اهلى ربونى عليها
مهما كانت محبة وغلاوة اهلك عندك مش هاتكون اغلى من ربنا سبحانه وتعالى
ومهما عمل معاك اهلك مش هاتيجى حاجة جنب نعم ربنا عليك
انا حاسس ان المشكلة عندكم هو انكم عاوزين تغلبوا المسلمين وخلاص بغض النظر مين هو اللي على الحق
يعنى مشكلتكم الحقيقية مش اثبات صدق عقيدتكم لا انتم مشكلتكم الاسلام
يا من تعبدون المسيح انى ادعوكم لعبادة رب المسيح انى ادعوكم الى عبادة الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد ادعوكم لعبادة الله الذى لا اله الا هو
الذى لا يجوع ولا يعطش ولا يأكل ولا يشرب ولا ينام
ادعوكم الى اله ليس كمثله شىء
يا ناس انى ادعوكم الى الله
الذى هو على كل شىء قدير الذى اليه المرجع واليه المصير
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يفتح قلوبكم للحق ويهديكم جميعا


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

المسيح يرحم


----------



## fredyyy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*2000*

*من قال لك أننا لا نعبد الله ... أنت تعرف عن الله ولكننا نعرف الله *

*فرق كبير أن تعرف عن ... وأن تعرفه*

*الآيات الاتية تبين علاقتنا بالله :*

*مت 5:8 *
*طوبى للانقياء القلب.لانهم يعاينون الله.*
*مت 5:9 *
*طوبى لصانعي السلام.لانهم ابناء الله يدعون.*
*مت 14:33 *
*والذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة انت ابن الله*
*مر 1:15 *
*ويقول قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله.فتوبوا وآمنوا بالانجيل*
*مرقس : 2*
*5 فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بنيّ مغفورة لك خطاياك.*
*7 لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف.من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده.*
*مر 3:35 *
*لان من يصنع مشيئة الله هو اخي واختي وامي*
*مر 4:11 *
*فقال لهم قد أعطي لكم ان تعرفوا سرّ ملكوت الله.واما الذين هم من خارج فبالامثال يكون لهم كل شيء.*
*لو 6:20 *
*ورفع عينيه الى تلاميذه وقال طوباكم ايها المساكين لان لكم ملكوت الله.*
*يو 1:12 *
*واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه.*
*1كو 4:1 *
*هكذا فليحسبنا الانسان كخدام المسيح ووكلاء سرائر الله.*
*1كو 6:19 *
*ام لستم تعلمون ان جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم الذي *
*1كو 11:7 *
*فان الرجل لا ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده.واما المرأة فهي مجد الرجل.**2كو 3:5 *
*ليس اننا كفاة من انفسنا ان نفتكر شيئا كانه من انفسنا بل كفايتنا من الله*
*2كو 5:20 *
*اذا نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا.نطلب عن المسيح تصالحوا مع الله.*
*2كو 6:4 *
*بل في كل شيء نظهر انفسنا كخدام الله في صبر كثير في شدائد في ضرورات في ضيقات*
*2كو 6:16 *
*... فانكم انتم هيكل الله الحي كما قال الله اني سأسكن فيهم واسير بينهم واكون لهم الها وهم يكونون لي شعبا.*
*غل 3:26 *
*لانكم جميعا ابناء الله بالايمان بالمسيح يسوع.*
*اف 2:19 *
*فلستم اذا بعد غرباء ونزلا بل رعية مع القديسين واهل بيت الله*
*في 4:7 *
*وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم وافكاركم في المسيح يسوع*
*1تس 3:13 *
*لكي يثبّت قلوبكم بلا لوم في القداسة امام الله ابينا في مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميع قديسيه*
*1تس 4:9 *
*واما المحبة الاخوية فلا حاجة لكم ان اكتب اليكم عنها لانكم انفسكم متعلمون من الله ان يحب بعضكم بعضا.*
*1يو 2:14 *
*كتبت اليكم ايها الآباء لانكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء.كتبت اليكم ايها الاحداث لانكم اقوياء وكلمة الله ثابتة فيكم وقد غلبتم الشرير.*
*1يو 3:2 *
*ايها الاحباء الآن نحن اولاد الله ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون.ولكن نعلم انه اذا أظهر نكون مثله لاننا سنراه كما هو.*
*1يو 4:6 نحن من الله فمن يعرف الله يسمع لنا ومن ليس من الله لا يسمع لنا.من هذا نعرف روح الحق وروح الضلال.*
*1يو 5:1 *
*كل من يؤمن ان يسوع هو المسيح فقد ولد من الله.وكل من يحب الوالد يحب المولود منه ايضا.*
*1يو 5:13 *
*كتبت هذا اليكم انتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا ان لكم حياة ابدية ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله.*


----------



## maria123 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اجمل كلام هي التطوبيات فعلا موضوع شيق


----------



## hodhod_suliman (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى المسلمين وغير المسلمين
اتمنى انكم تكونو ا بخير اتمنى انت تكون الردود بكل ادب واحترام قبل اى شىء
انا وكل المسلمين وبالنيابه عن نفسى لو دعانا الله للمسحية نعم سوف نقل بديننا الجديد لاانه الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد


----------



## justice_in_him (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*DEMONS KNOW ABOUT GOD, Satan know about GOD but do they truely KNOW GOD!!!!!

idiot muslim head!!*


----------



## fredyyy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*GZLE*

*لكي أجيبك ... استفسار (ما هي الأهداف لإتباع غير المسيح)*


----------



## الضائع (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

[_*SIZE="4"]*__*[ اريد ان اعرف كيف يدعو الله المسلمين بأن يؤمنوا بالمسيح وهم اصلا يؤمنون به وبالتورات وبكل الرسل
 ويسمون ابنائم بعيسى وموسى وابراهيم واسحاق  وكما اعلم ان قرانهم اتى على ذكر كل الرسل والأنبياء ويوجب عليهم ان يؤمنوا بهم وعلى ذلك ارى اخي ان سؤالك غبي بعض الشيئ 
 واتذكر ان قرأت مرة في جريدة انهم تصدو لاساءة للمسيح عيسى ابن مريم  كتصديهم للاساءة لنبيهم 
 وهذا دليل هعلى ايمانهم بالمسيح عيسى ابن مريم ودينهم يقول ان المسيح سيعود وسيحاربون الى جانبه ضد اليهود والكفار  وهنا اجابة على سؤالك]*_[/SIZE]


----------



## الضائع (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اريد ان اعرف كيف يدعو الله المسلمين بأن يؤمنوا بالمسيح وهم اصلا يؤمنون به وبالتورات وبكل الرسل
 ويسمون ابنائم بعيسى وموسى وابراهيم واسحاق  وكما اعلم ان قرانهم اتى على ذكر كل الرسل والأنبياء ويوجب عليهم ان يؤمنوا بهم وعلى ذلك ارى اخي ان سؤالك غبي بعض الشيئ 
 واتذكر ان قرأت مرة في جريدة انهم تصدو لاساءة للمسيح عيسى ابن مريم  كتصديهم للاساءة لنبيهم 
 وهذا دليل هعلى ايمانهم بالمسيح عيسى ابن مريم ودينهم يقول ان المسيح سيعود وسيحاربون الى جانبه ضد اليهود والكفار  وهنا اجابة على سؤالك​


----------



## fredyyy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*الضائع*
*... وهم اصلا يؤمنون به وبالتورات وبكل الرسل ...*

*ليس الإيمان هو ان تصدق وجود المسيح تاريخياً أو إنه غير ما ذكر الكتاب المقدس*

*لكن الإيمان هو أن ُتصدق بأن المسيح هو الله*

*وُتصدق ما تممه على الصليب (للفداء)*

*وأنك خاطي تحتاج هذا الفداء*

*وأن ُتصدق أنه مات وقام *

*وأنه الآن في المجد *

*وأنه سيأتي ثانيةً*


----------



## merna44 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

انا لم اسمح بلذين اسيئو بربي حبيبي يسوع  يسوع هو كل شي قبل حياتي وانتم يا مسلمين خبثاء تاتون تتسئون بربنا  انتم  لو كان بدينكم خير لم كان يتزوج محمد 40 مراة   ولاكن قد علمكم زواج هو متعة وسيف سيوف للبشر  اسكتو يا غيارين انتم شياطين  انتم جراثيم في هذه الحياة:ranting:


----------



## merna44 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



merna44 قال:


> انا لم اسمح بلذين اسيئو بربي حبيبي يسوع  يسوع هو كل شي قبل حياتي وانتم يا مسلمين خبثاء تاتون تتسئون بربنا  انتم  لو كان بدينكم خير لم كان يتزوج محمد 40 مراة   ولاكن قد علمكم زواج هو متعة وسيف سيوف للبش:w00t:ر  اسكتو يا غيارين انتم شياطين  انتم جراثيم في هذه الحياة:ranting:



وتعبدون  شخصا لم يسوى  نملة


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



> coptic hero قال:
> 
> 
> > اخى الحبيب لم تجيبنى انت تؤمن بأن المسيح نبى اريد ان اعرف ما رد فعلك لو سيادتك اقتنعت بكل السبل ان المسيح هو الله هل ستؤمن ايمان المسيحيين ام لا هذا هو السؤال انا عاوز اجابه قاطعه بدون مراوغه السؤال واضح انتظر ردك ومشاركتك فى الاستفتاء



                  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وماهى السبل الذى توجود  عندك وانااسألك نفس سؤالك بـأن القران الكريم كلام اللهومنزل علىنبيه سيدنام حمد صلى اللهعليه وسلم هل ستؤمنبانهرسول من عندالله واتمنى منك اجابه وبكل فكر فى السؤال وايمان بالله .


----------



## abdel7ak (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



نحن نؤمن ان الدين المسيحي قد نسخ بالاسلام وان الدين الاسلامي هو خاتمة الاديان السماوية فهل سترجع من vista الى dos?


----------



## abdel7ak (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

المشكلة التي لا تنفك عن المسيحيين هو عدم استيعابهم لفكرة الفصل بين الله الخالق و بين المسيح المخلوق وهذا اصل المغالطة التي يقعون فيها,


----------



## abdel7ak (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

الفرق بيننا وبينكم هو اننا نؤمن بالمسيح عيسى عليه السلام وكذلك بنبوة محمد عليه السلام فكلهم احبابنا دعاة على ابواب الخير جاءوا ليخرجوا العباد من عبادة العباد الى عبادة رب العباد.


----------



## abdel7ak (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ايها المسيحيون مهلا فلا اتصور ان شخصا يموت فداء ليتمتع غيره بكل انواع الطيبات والخبائث لان الدين الاسلامي يضع مقياسا للعباد بقدر صلاحهم وهم مسؤولون عن افعالهم وسيجزون ان خيرا فخير وان شرا فشر.


----------



## جيلان (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



abdel7ak قال:


> المشكلة التي لا تنفك عن المسيحيين هو عدم استيعابهم لفكرة الفصل بين الله الخالق و بين المسيح المخلوق وهذا اصل المغالطة التي يقعون فيها,



ههههههههههههههه
معلش احنا غلطانين مش عارفين نفصل اصل الورقتين كانو لازقين فى بعض فخفنا ليتقطعو

ارحمنى يا رب من الذكاء


----------



## الهمس الطائر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام قال 
سياتى من بعدى نبا اسمه احمد
ثم ان الله لا يظهر الى احد ازا كان فى المنام او فى الحقيقة 
قازاى هيامرو بانه يدخل دين المسيحية 
وشكراا


----------



## الســـiboـاحر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

المهم في الموضوع هو الله وعبادة الله الواحد
ومرضاته مسره تحت اي اسم دين اخر غير الاسلام
لكن يا اخي الله لايظهر لعبد من عباده
تقبل مروري واحترامي
.
.


----------



## الســـiboـاحر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

المهم في الموضوع هو الله وعبادة الله الواحد
ومرضاته مسره تحت اي اسم دين اخر غير الاسلام
لكن يا اخي الله لايظهر لعبد من عباده
تقبل مروري واحترامي
.
.​


----------



## merna44 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ولماذا ينزل كتاب من السماء من اللة وينطي لشخص  من تزوج من 40 امراة اين معجزاته   هو بس كان مشغول بزواج وقتل الناس وسيوف هههههههههه هل هذا هو نبي افتحو عيونكم انتم من اجدادكم كل دينكم اجباري :t32:


----------



## جيلان (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

والى فاضلين مسيحين فى مصر لحد دلؤتى  يا اما اجدادنا دفعو الجزية  او اتقتلو عشن فقرا 
انتو بتضحكو على نفسكو ولا علينا 
ده اى حد مسلم بيتعمق فى دينه بيسيب الاسلام عشن  بيلاقى قران كله بيناقد بعضه ونبى مش فاضى لحاجة غير انه يتجوز وخلاص


----------



## Tabitha (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



الهمس الطائر قال:


> *سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام قال
> سياتى من بعدى نبا اسمه احمد
> *





:new6:


----------



## الســـiboـاحر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

يعني ماني عرفان ليش التعصب تبعكن 
وليش تحكمو من منظور واحد
يعني عاملين متل الشايف النص الفاضي من الكاسه
انا ما عم دافع عن ديني لانو ديني
بس انا رافض الشموليه يعني الفالح مع الطالح 
مو زنبنا اذا بعض الجماعات عملو السبعه وزمتا باسم الاسلام
متل ما انتو ما بتحبون نحنا ما بنحبن اكتر  
.
.


----------



## الضائع (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



fredyyy قال:


> *الضائع*
> *... وهم اصلا يؤمنون به وبالتورات وبكل الرسل ...*
> 
> *ليس الإيمان هو ان تصدق وجود المسيح تاريخياً أو إنه غير ما ذكر الكتاب المقدس*
> ...



 مساء  الخير احوكم الضائع الباحث عن دين الحق
 في ردك علي قلت انه"لكن الإيمان هو أن ُتصدق بأن المسيح هو الله"
 السؤال الذي ارقني كثيرا هوكيف ان المسيح عيسى ابن مريم اي انساابن انسانة اي انه ببساطة مخلوق مثلي بنفس المراحل التي خلقت بها 
 فكيف يكون هو الله الذي اعبده  وان كان هو الله فمن كان ينوب عنه قبل ان يولد وتقولون ان الله هوخالق كل شيئ فمن خلق الخلق بعد خلق الله عيسى لنفسه 
 وعلى العكس اجد عند المسلمين انهم لا يعبدون محمد بل يطيعون ما جاء به من رساله من عند الله والمنطق يجعلني اصدقنضريتهم ان الله هوخالق كل شيئ وما عيسئ ومحمد الا رسل الى خلقه ولكن ان يكون عيسى هو الله فلا استطيع ان استوعب رذلك انه حقا غباء ان اومن ان انسانا هو الله واذا كان هوالله فكيف سمح لعباده ان يصلبوه  افهمون ايها المسلمون وايها المسيحيون 
 الضائع الباحث عن دين الحق


----------



## fredyyy (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*مساء الخير احوكم الضائع الباحث عن دين الحق

إسمح لي أخي أن أسميك الباحث عن الحق (لأني أحترم هذا التعبير جداً)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

في ردك علي قلت انه"لكن الإيمان هو أن ُتصدق بأن المسيح هو الله"
السؤال الذي ارقني كثيرا 

وأن لا أريدك أن تقلق ولا أن تتحير (لأننا في هذا المنتدى لطرح كل ذلك بعيداً عنك)

 مت 1:20  
ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هوكيف ان المسيح عيسى ابن مريم اي انساابن انسانة 

لك الحق أن تتحير ولكن كذب الذي قال لك أن (انساابن انسانة)

لأنه ليس إنساناً عادياً ... لكنه انسان كامل أي (بلا خطية)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اي انه ببساطة مخلوق مثلي بنفس المراحل التي خلقت بها 

لا لا لا حاسب وحاسب جداً ليس مثلك (لكنه متفرد في صفاته وكينونته)

وُلد من عذراء (هل ولدت أنت من عذراء) بالطبع لا 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

فكيف يكون هو الله الذي اعبده وان كان هو الله فمن كان ينوب عنه قبل ان يولد 

المسيح هو الله قبل أن يولد وبعد أن وُلِدَ (لكننا لم نرى الله إلا في المسيح)

 يو 8:58  
قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وتقولون ان الله هوخالق كل شيئ فمن خلق الخلق بعد خلق الله عيسى لنفسه 

الله أعلن عن ذاته وصفاته وحبه للانسان في المسيح

المسيح لم يُخلق لأنه الخالق وهو كائن كينونة الله

مكتوب :
كو 1:16  
فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

...  هو الله فلا استطيع ان استوعب رذلك 

العبارة هنا رائعة لان الله لا يستطيع أحد ن يستوعبه

 اش 55:9  
لانه كما علت السموات عن الارض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وافكاري عن افكاركم.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

انه حقا غباء ان اومن ان انسانا هو الله 

أنت لست غبياً ... دعني أصحح التعبير الله ظهر لنا في صوره نستطيع أن نشاهدها
 1تي 3:16  
وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد .....
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

واذا كان هو الله فكيف سمح لعباده ان يصلبوه

من ناحية الانسان أثبت عملياً عداوته وكراهيته لله 

من ناحية الله أثبت للانسان كراهيتة للخطيه في المسيح على الصليب 

لأن المسيح كان حاملاً كل خطايانا 

 1بط 2:24  
الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر.الذي بجلدته شفيتم.


لا تتحير الموضوع أعظم أن يُشرح في مشاركة واحدة

لكن إفهم طرق الله وأهدافه .... ودعك من طرق وأفكار الانسان​*


----------



## merna44 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ههههههههههه ماذا تنتظر الحق ياتي يعطي سيوفا لكم لتقتلون الابرياء مثلما يحصل حاليا بعراق: انتم الكفرة الاغبياء تعبدون شخصا كان  يعبد  النساء ههههه ولهاذا تزوج اربعين مثل الي ما شاف وشاف ههههههه انتم تعبدون جيفة  كان جايف بسيوف ومعارك  ويزني نساء العالم هههههههه شنو هذا النبي  مال القشامرpleasantr


----------



## merna44 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ههههههههههه ماذا تنتظر الحق ياتي يعطي سيوفا لكم لتقتلون الابرياء مثلما يحصل حاليا بعراق: انتم الكفرة الاغبياء تعبدون شخصا كان  يعبد  النساء ههههه ولهاذا تزوج اربعين مثل الي ما شاف وشاف ههههههه انتم تعبدون جيفة  كان جايف بسيوف ومعارك  ويزني نساء العالم هههههههه شنو هذا النبي  مال القشامر:999:


----------



## الضائع (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

رد الى اخيfredyyy بصراحة لازلت غير مقتنع 
 واشكرك على تعبك في الشرح ومع ذلك لم اقتنع ولو بكلمة مما قلت 
 واريد ان أسألك سؤال اريد عليه الرد الأكيد  ماذا تعني كلمة الباروقليط 
 التي وردت في االانجيل
 رد الى العضوmerna44 
 الريد ان افهم لما يحترم المسلمون رسولكم  ولم الاحض ولو مرة انهم يتحدثون عنه بسوء على عكسم المسيح 
 اكلت لحم نبيهم  وجعلتم شغلكم الشاغل هو الهجوم عليه 
 ولاحضت مما لاحضت ان النقاش من ناحيتهم لا يوجد فيه اي تجريح ومن ناحيتكم تجرحونهم كثيرا 
هل هو حسن النقاش عندهم ام لأنتهم على حق لأنه في معضم الأحيان من يكون على باطل يستعمل اسلوب الاستفزاز والتجريح في النقاش كي يتغلب على مناقشه وهذا ما الاحضه عند المسيحيين وعلى عكسكم ابهرني المسلمون بحسن النقاش  وعدم التعرض لعيسى ولو بكلمة صغيرة تسيئ اليه او الى مكانته ولا تقل ان هذا غير  صحيح


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*الضائع
واشكرك على تعبك في الشرح ومع ذلك لم اقتنع ولو بكلمة مما قلت*

*الى هذا الحد الكلام صعب لذا تقول (لم اقتنع ولو بكلمة)

ألا تستطيع أن تذكر ما هي الكلمات الغير مُقنعة ؟*


----------



## eman88 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

لو انا مسلمة كايد بصير مسيحية ومندون ما يظهر لي حدا لانو واثقة ومتاكدة انو ديني هو الدين الصح لو في حكي غير هيك كنت من زمان تركتوا ومن زمان كانو المسيحين تركوا وما كان ولا مسلم ولا يهودي ولا درزي فات على المسيحية فدينا هو الدين الصواب


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*eman88
... فديننا هو الدين الصواب* 

*لماذا هو الصواب *


----------



## املا (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



> ولاحضت مما لاحضت ان النقاش من ناحيتهم لا يوجد فيه اي تجريح ومن ناحيتكم تجرحونهم كثيرا


لا يا باشا مين حكا لك ما بسيئوا  بس انتا ما بتشوف الردود لانها بتنحذف بعدين شوف شيوخ المساجد طول النهار بسبسبوا علينا


----------



## عبدالهادي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*اذكر الله دائمـاً ولا تغفل
واتل القرآن بتدبر وتعقّل
اسع لمحبة الناس.. وللخير اعمل
فكر في الأفضل فقط.. واعمل.. وتوقع الأفضل*

*gzle*


----------



## الضائع (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



املا قال:


> لا يا باشا مين حكا لك ما بسيئوا  بس انتا ما بتشوف الردود لانها بتنحذف بعدين شوف شيوخ المساجد طول النهار بسبسبوا علينا



حسنا يا باشا اذا كان تجريحهم لكم يحذف  فلماذا لا تعدلون ويحذف تجريحكم لهم  هكذا يكون المنتدى موضوعي ولكن حسب نضريتك التي بينتها لي فالمنتدى ذاتي اي انكم تحذفون ما لا يساعد رؤاكم وتتركون ما ههو في صالحكم
ثانيا عندما قلت انكم تجرحونهم لم اقصد اكثر من انكم تسبون نبيهم وتدعون عليه وهم يمدحون نبيكم ويمجدونه لماذا


----------



## الضائع (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



املا قال:


> لا يا باشا مين حكا لك ما بسيئوا  بس انتا ما بتشوف الردود لانها بتنحذف بعدين شوف شيوخ المساجد طول النهار بسبسبوا علينا





حسنا يا باشا اذا كان تجريحهم لكم يحذف  فلماذا لا تعدلون ويحذف تجريحكم لهم  هكذا يكون المنتدى موضوعي ولكن حسب نضريتك التي بينتها لي فالمنتدى ذاتي اي انكم تحذفون ما لا يساعد رؤاكم وتتركون ما ههو في صالحكم
ثانيا عندما قلت انكم تجرحونهم لم اقصد اكثر من انكم تسبون نبيهم وتدعون عليه وهم يمدحون نبيكم ويمجدونه لماذا


----------



## الســـiboـاحر (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



> لا يا باشا مين حكا لك ما بسيئوا بس انتا ما بتشوف الردود لانها بتنحذف بعدين شوف شيوخ المساجد طول النهار بسبسبوا علينا


اخي املا هي قدام الكل بتحداك اي امام جامع يزكر اي دين سماوي بسؤ
وباي كلمه
اثبتلي وانا كفيل با ارضيك 
بدك راسو بجبلك ياه بما انو انت حاقد هيك يعني
كلامك خالي من الصحه يا..... اخي​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

روووابي دة الي انتم فالحين فية التكفير فقط والشتيمة لكن رد لالا بتاخذو علي الشتيمة 10علي عشرة


----------



## fredyyy (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*رواااابي
جايب الايه هذي وحاط سؤال غبي
اقراء الايه ياغافل*

*تعلم أن تكون قائد ناجح ... والقائد الناجح لا ينفعل بسرعة ولا ُتثيرة كلمات الآخرين

لن تكون قرارتك سليمة وأنت ثائر ... فهي تؤثر عليك وعلى من تقود 

ذلك إذا كنت تريد أن تكون قائد ناجح

أمثالٌ الأصحاح 15 العدد 1 

اَلْجَوَابُ اللَّيِّنُ يَصْرِفُ الْغَضَبَ وَالْكَلاَمُ الْمُوجِعُ يُهَيِّجُ السَّخَطَ. 

 المزامير الأصحاح 34 العدد 13 

صُنْ لِسَانَكَ عَنِ الشَّرِّ وَشَفَتَيْكَ عَنِ التَّكَلُّمِ بِالْغِشِّ

إبني بيت إفكارك على الصخر 

فلا ُتزحزحه الكلمات المثيرة. *


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

يقول رب المجد( لى خراف  ليست من هذة الحظيرة ) ان سمع احد منها صوتة اكيد وبدون تردد يتبعة


----------



## الضائع (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



marounandrew قال:


> روووابي دة الي انتم فالحين فية التكفير فقط والشتيمة لكن رد لالا بتاخذو علي الشتيمة 10علي عشرة



يا اخي منذ دخلت منتداكم وانا ابحث عمن يناقش نقاشا هادفا ولكنكم تتهربون من النقاش دائما 
 فالأخ الســـiboـاحر تحداكم وقال اثبتو ان كان المسلم يسيئ الى اي ديانة وهذا ما الاحضه مما اطالع من كتب ومتابعتي للمنتديات 
 على عكسكم انتم دائما تتهجمون عليهم 
 وردك بصراحة بايخ اما كان من الروح الأخويه ان تتماشا معه وتناقشه حتى نستفيد منكما ولم تجد سوى اسلوب مع العفو الجبناء وهو الاستفزاز في الرد وكأنك تقتل النقاش ولا يفعل ما تفعله الا من ليس لديه ما يناقش به او انه يخاف النقاش لأنه مدرك النهاية المخزيه له 
 الرجوكم وثم ارجوكم تناقشو بموضوعية ولا داعي لأستفزازاتكم ايها المسيحيون 
 الضائع الباحث عن الدين الحق


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*الباحث عن الدين الحق
وثم ارجوكم تناقشو بموضوعية ولا داعي لأستفزازاتكم*

*ألم تستفيد شيئاً من المشاركة   354*


----------



## العالم المفقود (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ولو ظهر لك الله سبحانة وتعالي وقال ان الاسلام علي حق والرسول صلي الله علي وال وسلم علي حق  وكتاب القران علي حق هل ستؤمن انت ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟

                                                           (انـآ الله يمهل ولا يهمل)


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



> ولو ظهر لك الله سبحانة وتعالي وقال ان الاسلام علي حق والرسول صلي الله علي وال وسلم علي حق وكتاب القران علي حق هل ستؤمن انت ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟


اخي العزيز
ان الله لايناقض
فان الله صادق وكلمته ثابته
وعليك البحث والبحث الجاد لكي تعرف ان الذي ظهر لك هو الله وليس كما حدث مع محمد 
عند ظهور شخص له
ظن انه شيطان او جني حتي انه طلب من خديجة ان تكتشف له حقيقة الامر


> (انـآ الله يمهل ولا يهمل)



ان الله اعطاك العقل للتفكير والبحث لتجد الحق 
اصلي ان يفتح الرب بصيرتك لترى الحق 
ان طلبت هذا من كل قلبك
لكي تخلص من الظلمة وتاتي الى النور


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ممكن ارد من / انجيل متى  الأصحاح رقم 24



1 ثم خرج يسوع و مضى من الهيكل فتقدم تلاميذه لكي يروه ابنية الهيكل* 2 فقال لهم يسوع اما تنظرون جميع هذه الحق اقول لكم انه لا يترك ههنا حجر على حجر لا ينقض* 3 و فيما هو جالس على جبل الزيتون تقدم اليه التلاميذ على انفراد قائلين قل لنا متى يكون هذا و ما هي علامة مجيئك و انقضاء الدهر* 4 فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم انظروا لا يضلكم احد* 5 فان كثيرين سياتون باسمي قائلين انا هو المسيح و يضلون كثيرين* 6 و سوف تسمعون بحروب و اخبار حروب انظروا لا ترتاعوا لانه لا بد ان تكون هذه كلها و لكن ليس المنتهى بعد* 7 لانه تقوم امة على امة و مملكة على مملكة و تكون مجاعات و اوبئة و زلازل في اماكن* 8 و لكن هذه كلها مبتدا الاوجاع* 9 حينئذ يسلمونكم الى ضيق و يقتلونكم و تكونون مبغضين من جميع الامم لاجل اسمي* 10 و حينئذ يعثر كثيرون و يسلمون بعضهم بعضا و يبغضون بعضهم بعضا* 11 و يقوم انبياء كذبة كثيرون و يضلون كثيرين* 12 و لكثرة الاثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين* 13 و لكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص* 14 و يكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الامم ثم ياتي المنتهى* 15 فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي قائمة في المكان المقدس ليفهم القارئ* 16 فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية الى الجبال* 17 و الذي على السطح فلا ينزل لياخذ من بيته شيئا* 18 و الذي في الحقل فلا يرجع الى ورائه لياخذ ثيابه* 19 و ويل للحبالى و المرضعات في تلك الايام* 20 و صلوا لكي لا يكون هربكم في شتاء و لا في سبت* 21 لانه يكون حينئذ ضيق عظيم لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم الى الان و لن يكون* 22 و لو لم تقصر تلك الايام لم يخلص جسد و لكن لاجل المختارين تقصر تلك الايام* 23 حينئذ ان قال لكم احد هوذا المسيح هنا او هناك فلا تصدقوا* 24 لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة و انبياء كذبة و يعطون ايات عظيمة و عجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا* 25 ها انا قد سبقت و اخبرتكم* 26 فان قالوا لكم ها هو في البرية فلا تخرجوا ها هو في المخادع فلا تصدقوا* 27 لانه كما ان البرق يخرج من المشارق و يظهر الى المغارب هكذا يكون ايضا مجيء ابن الانسان* 28 لانه حيثما تكن الجثة فهناك تجتمع النسور* 29 و للوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام تظلم الشمس و القمر لا يعطي ضوءه و النجوم تسقط من السماء و قوات السماوات تتزعزع* 30 و حينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء و حينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض و يبصرون ابن الانسان اتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة و مجد كثير* 31 فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من اقصاء السماوات الى اقصائها* 32 فمن شجرة التين تعلموا المثل متى صار غصنها رخصا و اخرجت اوراقها تعلمون ان الصيف قريب* 33 هكذا انتم ايضا متى رايتم هذا كله فاعلموا انه قريب على الابواب* 34 الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله* 35 السماء و الارض تزولان و لكن كلامي لا يزول* 36 و اما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد و لا ملائكة السماوات الا ابي وحده* 37 و كما كانت ايام نوح كذلك يكون ايضا مجيء ابن الانسان* 38 لانه كما كانوا في الايام التي قبل الطوفان ياكلون و يشربون و يتزوجون و يزوجون الى اليوم الذي دخل فيه نوح الفلك* 39 و لم يعلموا حتى جاء الطوفان و اخذ الجميع كذلك يكون ايضا مجيء ابن الانسان* 40 حينئذ يكون اثنان في الحقل يؤخذ الواحد و يترك الاخر* 41 اثنتان تطحنان على الرحى تؤخذ الواحدة و تترك الاخرى* 42 اسهروا اذا لانكم لا تعلمون في اية ساعة ياتي ربكم* 43 و اعلموا هذا انه لو عرف رب البيت في اي هزيع ياتي السارق لسهر و لم يدع بيته ينقب* 44 لذلك كونوا انتم ايضا مستعدين لانه في ساعة لا تظنون ياتي ابن الانسان* 45 فمن هو العبد الامين الحكيم الذي اقامه سيده على خدمه ليعطيهم الطعام في حينه* 46 طوبى لذلك العبد الذي اذا جاء سيده يجده يفعل هكذا* 47 الحق اقول لكم انه يقيمه على جميع امواله* 48 و لكن ان قال ذلك العبد الردي في قلبه سيدي يبطئ قدومه* 49 فيبتدئ يضرب العبيد رفقاءه و ياكل و يشرب مع السكارى* 50 ياتي سيد ذلك العبد في يوم لا ينتظره و في ساعة لا يعرفها* 51 فيقطعه و يجعل نصيبه مع المرائين هناك يكون البكاء و صرير الاسنان*


----------



## ahmedmoustafa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

نعم لو ظهر لى الله لاطعته على الفور


----------



## bopp (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

لو ظهر لك الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف تعرف انة الله ؟؟؟؟ 
من منكم يستطيع ان يتعرف على الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انتم تقولون انة ظهر فى الجسد ,,,,, هل رايتموة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ممكن احد يقدر يصف شكلة  علشان لما حد يشوفة يقدر يتعرف علية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اظن ان السؤال اساسة غير منطقى 
اتقوا الله يا نصارى 
سبحان الله عما يصغون


----------



## fredyyy (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*bopp*
*لو ظهر لك الله ؟ كيف تعرف انة الله ؟*

*لو ظهر لك الله ستعرف مقدار نجاستك *

*لقد قالها يوماً أشعياء *

*إشعياء : 6*
*3 وَهَذَا نَادَى ذَاكَ: «قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. مَجْدُهُ مِلْءُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ». *
*4 فَاهْتَزَّتْ أَسَاسَاتُ الْعَتَبِ مِنْ صَوْتِ الصَّارِخِ وَامْتَلَأَ الْبَيْتُ دُخَاناً. *
*5 فَقُلْتُ: «وَيْلٌ لِي! إِنِّي هَلَكْتُ لأَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ نَجِسُ الشَّفَتَيْنِ وَأَنَا سَاكِنٌ بَيْنَ شَعْبٍ نَجِسِ الشَّفَتَيْنِ لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ رَأَتَا الْمَلِكَ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ». *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*من منكم يستطيع ان يتعرف على الله ؟هل رايتموة ؟*

*نحن نعرفه *

*لأنه استوقفنا ونحن في خطايانا فوقفنا وأطعناه *

*وعرض علينا حبه في الصليب فأحببناه بقلوبنا وقبلناه *

*وسكن بالروح القدس فينا فقدس حياتنا وطهرنا وحررنا فتبعناه*

*وهو لكل من يطلبه بإخلاص سامعاً معطياً سلامه موفياً بوعوده وليس سواه*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ممكن احد يقدر يصف شكلة علشان لما حد يشوفة يقدر يتعرف علية ؟*

*أعظم وصف هو .... أنك عندما تراه سوف تجد نفسك ساجداً وتقول ليس مثلك إله*


----------



## bopp (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



fredyyy قال:


> *bopp*
> *لو ظهر لك الله ؟ كيف تعرف انة الله ؟*
> 
> *لو ظهر لك الله ستعرف مقدار نجاستك *
> ...


*
انا الحمد لله كل يوم أسجد لله بدون ان أراة ومؤمن بأن ليس كمثلة شئ وسبحان الله عما يصفون*


----------



## lolmar (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

مرحبا,
النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد علم أن أناسا مثلكم سيظهرون وهذا ليس من عنده بل لأن الله جل وعلا يوحي له..... لذا يا أستاذ فقد أوصانا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الشيطان يأتي للمسلم على أنه الله تعالىة الله عن ذلك... فمن رأه فليستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.....
فالجواب أن هذا شيطانك وليس الله....
والنتائج في الأعلى ليست صحيحة


----------



## ناصر الإسلام (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

السلام على كل مسلم ومسلمة 
ونسأل الله أن يهدي كل ضال وكل مخطئ إلى الطريق الصواب طريق الله وحده وسنة نبيه رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
أما بعد : أتمنى لو أن الكل يقرأ ردي من مسلم وغيره 
أولا أخي أقول لك لقد أخطأت في وضعك للإستفتاء . فأقول لك هل تتصور بأن الله قد ينزل لنا كمسلمين أو كمسيحيين أو كنصارى أو أي ملة اتبعنا من أجل التصديق أو الإيمان بإحدى الديانات؟؟
أقول لك وأنا واثق من الجواب : لا ثم لا ثم لا والله . 
لأن الله يقول : ( اليوم اكملت لكم دينكم واتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا)  وكذلك يقول : ( ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين). وكذلك قول الله تعالى : ( وما أتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا)  وبما أن الله جعل الإسلام دينا في كتابه العزيز واقر ذلك .فلا حاجة في التذلل لعبد ضعيــــــــــف من أجل أن يؤمنوا به .  واعلم اخي الكريم رغم أن الإسلام هو دين الصواب وهو دين الحق فالله لا حاجة له في عبادتنا سوى أنه يريد أن نضع اسبابا وكي نحس بالجنة يوم القيامة ونعيمها إن شاء الله . واعلم بان عبادتنا لا تساوي جناح بعوضة  وأقول لك سؤالا وأتمنى منك إجابة عن رضى وتواضع . ما سبب استفتاءك لنا : هل طلب المعرفة أم الجحود والاستهزاء؟؟  
مشكور على الاستفتاء رغم أنني لن أشارك فيه لأن الجواب الصحيح لا يوجد في استفتاءك وردي هو عبارة عن جواب
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## مصطفى مزيكا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

انا مسلم وبحب الدين المسيحيى وروحت كنايس واديرة وشفت التلاوات  وبحب بنت مسيحية


----------



## محبة الرسول (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى و بعد. أولا أنا لم أشارك في هذا الإستفتاء لأنه لا يوجد هناك جواب صحيح و كذلك السؤال لا يقبله العقل لأن الله العظيم لن ينزل من أجل هذا السؤال السخيف لأنه كلف الأنبياء بالدعوة إليه أنزل معهم الأدلة و البراهين المقنعة و كذلك المعجزات الباهرة و ثانيا  الإسلام هو الدين الصحيح الذي لا شك فيه لأن هناك أدلة قوية تؤكد ذلك قال الله تعالى:ومن يتبع غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه .و قال عز وجل :اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم و أتممت عليكم نعمتي و رضيت لكم الإسلام دينا. و أختم قولي بالأية  الكريمة :ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا و هب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك انت الوهاب.


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*الى ضيوفنا الخمس السابقين 

إذا أراد الله أن يظهر للإنسان لن يمنعه أحد

ولن ترى الله خارج حدود المسيحية. لقد رأينا الله في المسيح 

وبدون المسيح لن يفلت أحد من القصاص الإلهي بالطرح في بحيرة النار

لقد قال المسيح قد ُأكمل ... ليس عمل بعد عمله وليس قول بعد أقواله

وليس خلاص من الخطية بدونه وليس كلام من الله بعد أقوال الإنجيل 

وكل الوصايا والتشريعات بعد كلام المسيح ... هي تعاليم الناس 

وتعاليم الناس ُتريح الناس وعاقبتها موت 

فالإنسان الميت لا يستطيع أن يعمل الصالحات لأنها من ثمار الإنسان الحي

في المسيحية نحن أحياء ... وبعيداً عن المسيح أنت ميت تحتاج الى حياة المسيح *


----------



## محبة الرسول (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

رد على صاحب الرد الأخير:تعالى الله الملك الحق عن أي يحتاج لهذا الخلق



تعالى الله الملك الحق عن أن يحتاج لهذا الخلق

لا للعرش الأعظم ولا لكل العالم

هو خالقنا هو بارئنا وهو المستغني عنا




في الأزل لمتكن الأرض ولم تكن السموات

أيضًا لم يكن الضوء ولم تكن الظلمات

بل كان الله وحده فهو الأزلي وحده

من غير مكان كان

وهو الآن كما كان

من غير مكان من غير زمان

فهما فهما مخلوقان





من يملك عقلا سليمًا يُدرك أنّ البناء

لا بد له من بان بناهُ كما يشاء

وكذلك كل كتابٍ لا بد له من كاتب

فالحق بأن العالم لا بد له من خالق

وهو الله و هو الله و هو الله

ربي رب العالمين





لله صفات كمال وحده يتصف بها

تليق به سبحانه هو موصوفٌ بها

وصفات الخالق ازلية وكذلك كلها أبدية

لا يفنى لا يتطور هو باق لا يتغير

وهو الله وهو الله وهو الله

ربي رب العالمين





تعالى الله الملك الحق عن أن يحتاج لهذا الخلق

لا للعرش الأعظم ولا لكل العالم

هو خالقنا هو بارئنا وهو المستغني عنا.


----------



## fredyyy (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*العضو محبة 

لما كل هذا الكلام المحفوظ 

الله لا يستغني عن الانسان ... وإلا لماذا خلقه 

الله يحب الانسان حتي في وقت ضعفه ( فالله قوتة )

الله يحب الانسان حتى وإن كره الانسان ( فالله يقدم التصالح من خلال المسيح )

الله يحب الانسان ولذلك وضع للانسان طريقة الاقتراب اليه ( من خلال صليب المسيح )

وليس من أعمال الانسان الميت المنفصل عن الله (فرض  أصوام ... وتلاوة صلوات ... وزكاة ) 

فالانسان الميت لا يثمر ثمار الحياة لأنه ميت 

لكن المسيح مصدر الحياة ُيعطي الميت حياة ... 

بعدها ُيثمر, فيصلي ويسبح الله ويسجد لمن يعلم ويساعد المحتاجين (في الخفاء)

فيجازية الله علانية 

بدون المسيح لا قبول أمام الله 

اعمال الرسل  4 :12 

وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ». *


----------



## lolmar (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



fredyyy قال:


> *الى ضيوفنا الخمس السابقين
> 
> إذا أراد الله أن يظهر للإنسان لن يمنعه أحد
> 
> ...



صديقي فلتكن على دراية أن المسلمين ومن ثوابت عقيدتهم أنهم لا يؤمنون بتمثل الله -جل وعلا- بجسم بشري بل الله سبحانه أعلى وأعظم من أن يكون كما وصفت
المسيح عيسى بن مريم  هو رسول الله تعالى رفعه إليه....
وماكان الله سبحانه ليترك اليهود المغضوب عليهم أن يصلبوه عليه السلام ولا أن يمسوه بسوء..

إن اليهود لعنهم الله طلبوا من موسى عليه السلام أن يريهم الله جهرة من دون حجاب فأنزل الله عذابه بهم وبمن معهم.... بل وإن سيدنا موسى عليه السلام كليم الله (الرسول الوحيد الذي كلمه الله من دون وحي أو حجاب)
طلب من الله أن ينظر إلى عظم وجهه الكريم لكن الله أجابه (( إنك لن تراني ولكن انظر إلى الجبل فإن استقر مكانه فسوف تراني * فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكاً وخر موسى صعقا*)) حتى الجبل بعظمته وكبره لم يستطع أن يرى الله جهرة فأصبح دكا...
لأن الله وهبنا هذه العينين، وهو يعلم أن منا من سيدخل الجنة وسوف يرى الله سبحانه " نسأل الله من فضله" فكيف يعقل أن يكون أهل الجنة كأهل الدنيا وهم أصحاب النعيم الدائم الذي لم يعرفه أي دنيوي... أقصد بالبصر وقوته...:lightbulb:


----------



## fredyyy (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar
من ثوابت عقيدتهم أنهم لا يؤمنون بتمثل الله -جل وعلا- بجسم بشري بل الله سبحانه أعلى وأعظم من أن يكون كما وصفت

هذا ليس وصفي ... لكن إذا أراد الله أن يتجسد ونلمسه في المسيح. هل يمنعه أحد ؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

....... هو رسول الله تعالى رفعه إليه....

ليس رسول ... لكن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ... ولا مكان لإعتراض للانسان 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وماكان الله سبحانه ليترك اليهود المغضوب عليهم أن يصلبوه عليه السلام ولا أن يمسوه بسوء..

لا يوجد شعب مغضوب عليه 

لكن الانسان يجلب الغضب على نفسه بعدم الايمان بفداء المسيح

من أجل الصليب قد أتى المسيح ليأخذ قصاص الانسان ويبرره ويحرره ويطهره
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إن اليهود لعنهم الله 

لماذا تلعن من لم يلعنه الله 

دع الحكم لله ولا ُتنصب نفسك دياناً لغيرك. حاكم نفسك بالأولى (الله مُحب وليس قهار)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

... فأنزل الله عذابه بهم وبمن معهم.... 

الله لم يُخرج بني إسرائيل من عبودية فرعون ليعذبهم بل ليُريهم عجائبه ويعبدوه
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

.....الوحيد الذي كلمه الله من دون وحي أو حجاب

كلام صحيح 100%
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لأن الله وهبنا هذه العينين، 

نعم وهبك العينين لتنظر أعمال الله لتعرف أن الإقتراب الى الله 

ليس كقايين الذي قدم من ثمار الارض (فرُفض)

بل كهابيل الذي قدم ذبيحة لله (فقُبل)

لك أن تقبل الطريق الى الله بالمسيح ( فتُقبل ) ولك أن ترفض ( فتُرفض )*


----------



## bopp (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



> الله لا يستغني عن الانسان ... وإلا لماذا خلقه


ممكن توضح لى ما حاجة الله للانسان لدرجة ان الله لايستغنى عنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> إذا أراد الله أن يظهر للإنسان لن يمنعه أحد


ومن يستطيع ان يمنع الله تبارك وتعالى عن فعل شئ
ولكن العقل الذى وهبنا الله اياة يجعلنا ان نعقل اشياء تعالى الله ان يفعلها 
لتوضيح ما اقصدة 
هل تعقل ان الله القادر على كل شئ ممكن ان يخلق الة اخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من الذى يمنعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*BOPP
ممكن توضح لى ما حاجة الله للانسان لدرجة ان الله لايستغنى عنة ؟

الموضوع مش مستاهل كل علامات الاستفهام هذة ... قال الكتاب المقدس :

إشعياء  43 :7

بِكُلِّ مَنْ دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي وَلِمَجْدِي خَلَقْتُهُ وَجَبَلْتُهُ وَصَنَعْتُهُ. 

الله لم يخلق الانسان ليدمرة فالانسان ليس لعبة

الانسان أغلى عند الله مما يفتكر الانسان في نفسه
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ومن يستطيع ان يمنع الله تبارك وتعالى عن فعل شئ

كلام جميل
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ولكن العقل الذى وهبنا الله اياة يجعلنا ان نعقل اشياء ....

لا تدع عقلك الذي وهبه الله لك يفكر ضد مشيئتة 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هل تعقل ان الله القادر على كل شئ ممكن ان يخلق الة اخر ؟

لا أؤمن بأن الله ممكن ان يخلق الة اخر .... لا لأنه غير معقول .... بل لأنه لم يقل ذلك
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

من الذى يمنعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

لا أحد يمنعه*


----------



## محبة الرسول (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اسمي بالكامل محبة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم و ليس محبة فقط.

مين اللي نور الكرة الأرضية
مين اللي دورها كده بحنية
مين اللي في الفضا الكبير علقها
ماتقعش منها أي نقطة ميه
مين اللي عمل البني آدمين
مفكرين ومبدعين
مين اللي ادانا عقول وقلوب
وشفايف تسأل هو مين
مين اللي دايما صاحي واخد باله
وكلنا بنحبه جل جلاله
ربنا..
احنابنحب ربنا
وربنا بيحبنا
ويحبنا اكتر كمان
لما نحب بعضنا
عمل الفراشة بأجنحة وزوقها
وكل فكرة مدهشة حققها
البحر حط له ملح لاجل يعوم
وماسبش حاجة إلا لما خلقها
مين اللي لما بنطلبه يسمعنا
وفي وقت الحزن بيشجعنا
ولما نفرح نشكر مين
علي انه بسطنا ومتعنا
مين اللي قلبه علينا واحد واحد
ربنا
سألتني طفلة قلت هو ما بيننا
موجود في كل مكان وبيبص لنا
بيشوف بنسعد بعض والا لأ
وم الخطر يحرسنا ويحوش عنا
في كل مكان ربنا موجود
جنب الضعف وجنب المجهود
ياربنا أنت جميل
ومفيش كمثلك في الوجود
مين الصديق اللي مافيش غني عنه
وكلنا بنحبه ونخاف منه 



اللهم لا تحرمنا محبتك وعفوك 
ياعزيز ياقدير

__________________


----------



## طلعت خيري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

هنا صيغة السول فيها خطاء لان الله لايظهر على الناس نما يبعث انبياء بدعوته 
السول\\ لو بعث الله نبيا بعد الاسلام يدعو الى النصرانيه تؤمن به  بالطبع نعم

علما ان الاديان تصدر من سراج واحد لا تعمل بازدواجيه  ولا الكيل بمكيالين


----------



## fredyyy (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*طلعت خيري 

هل تستطيع أن تمنع الله عن فعل شئ ما حتي إذا كان فوق عقلك ؟*


----------



## مصطفى مزيكا (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

انا مصطفى مسلم وبحب منتدى الكنيسة


----------



## مصطفى مزيكا (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

عايز اعرف كتير عن الدين المسيحى ممكن حد يكلمنى


----------



## طلعت خيري (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



fredyyy قال:


> *طلعت خيري
> 
> هل تستطيع أن تمنع الله عن فعل شئ ما حتي إذا كان فوق عقلك ؟*



ايها الصديق 

طبعا لااحد يستطيع لاكن هنا الموضوع انحرف الموضوع عن تعاقب دينين عبر الزمن
اوسبق احدهما الاخر
هل نؤمن باحدهما وترك الخلاف


----------



## lolmar (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



fredyyy قال:


> *lolmar
> من ثوابت عقيدتهم أنهم لا يؤمنون بتمثل الله -جل وعلا- بجسم بشري بل الله سبحانه أعلى وأعظم من أن يكون كما وصفت
> 
> هذا ليس وصفي ... لكن إذا أراد الله أن يتجسد ونلمسه في المسيح. هل يمنعه أحد ؟
> ...



بل طريق الله ومحمد ( الصراط المستقيم) (((( كما أؤمن وأيقن))))


----------



## fredyyy (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar*
*... يجعل البشر يعبدوه ويعرفوه حق المعرفة بأي طريقة أخرى ...*

*مازلت ُتريد أن ُتجبر الله على أسلوبك في إختيار ما يفعله*

** في التجسد ......... بدل من الله تعالى .... الله يقترب من الإنسان دون أن يفقد هيبته وجلاله*

*لوقا 24 :15*
*وَفِيمَا هُمَا يَتَكَلَّمَانِ وَيَتَحَاوَرَانِ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيْهِمَا يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ وَكَانَ يَمْشِي مَعَهُمَا. *
*ــــــــــــــــــــ*
** في التجسد ... بدل من الذبيحة الحيوانية المحدودة ... المسيح الذبيحة الغير محدودة*

** في التجسد ... بدل الذبيحة المتكررة ... ُقدم المسيح مرة واحدة*

*العبرانيين 9 :12*
*وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُولٍ، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيّاً. *
*ــــــــــــــــــــ*
** في التجسد ... بدل الانسان عدو الله ... الانسان مصالح مع الله بدم المسيح *

*كورنثوس الثانية 5 :19*
*أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. *
*ــــــــــــــــــــ*
** بالتجسد ... بدل من ميراث ردئ للخطية ونتائجها ... صار للانسان كل بركات الله*

*رومية 8 :17*
*فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَداً فَإِنَّنَا وَرَثَةٌ أَيْضاً وَرَثَةُ اللهِ وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ.*

*هذة هي الأمور اليقينية المؤكدة ... ولن يستطيع الإنسان تغيير قصد الله وأهدافه*


----------



## lolmar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

تجسد...
أنا لا أجبر الله تعالى على أمر ولا أدري لم كان رأيك كذا ولكني اقول ان الله تعالى قادر على كل شيء....
وكما ارى ان تجسد البشر في المادون (الحيوانات وغيرها)...فأنا ارى ذلك من هذا المنظور....
 الانسان بطبيعته عامل كادح ويحب البذل والعطاء ولكن صديقي الا تظن ان الإله لا ينبغي ان يحثه على غير ذلك وخاصةً انه هو الذي جبله على هذا.....
الاتظن ان المحدود ولامحدود بتقدير وتفاوت....( أي انه صحيح ان الانسان افضل من البقر والغنم وغيرها فالتضحية به افضل ولكن لماذا نضحي به؟؟؟! ..... الاضاحي هي لله ولكن هناك فائدة من ذبحها الا وهي اطعام الفقراء.... وبذل المال لله وغيرها وموازنة النواحي الطبيعية....)
ولكن لماذا صلب المسيح؟؟ "لا أؤمن بذلك ولكن لتقريب المثال" 
لتخليص الناس من الخطايا.... ايكفي هذا؟؟ اي اني الان لن اعمل الصالحات  لان المسيح صلب وقتل لرأب الفجوة التي ساصنعها.... 
لا أؤمن ان الله سيتجسد في بشري ويجعله يصلب أو يقتل... لماذا لانه الله .....لا هذا ليس عدلا الاهي ولا حتى عدلاً بشري.....


الله قريب من الناس عندما يكونوا قريبين منه " تعبير مجازي"... لا مجال للكافر ان يخرج من سلطة الله ولكن الله يحب العاملين للخير الداعين اليه.... فهم بعملهم الخير قريبين اليه وهو بهذا يقرب اليهم اكثر....

لماذا ذبيحة واحدة... آلله أقل من ان يذبح له أكثر من ذبيحة حتى وان كانت ذبيحة "لا محدودة" كما وصفتها...
ياصديقي فلان من الناس يتقرب لوزير من الناس كل يوم مرة لماذا؟.... لشيء دنيوي ...وهذا وهولا يضر ولاينفع الا بإذن الله..... فما بالك بالله (صلي لله اكثر واعمل لله اكثر تزدد قربا اليه)

في النهايه::::: يجب ان يكون العمل لله بطريقة صائبة عادلة.... كما امر الله تعالى بها

أرجو ان اكون قد قدمت الفائدة


----------



## استفانوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*




مصطفى مزيكا قال:


> عايز اعرف كتير عن الدين المسيحى ممكن حد يكلمنى


 
سلام ونعمة
احب ان ارحب بك
في منتدى الكنيسة
وادعوك للتصفح المنتديات المسيحية
لكي تتعرف عن عن الرب يسوع
واي سؤال 
لاتتردد فنحن مستعدون للاجابة عليه
وكل ماهنالك ان تسمح لاشراقة نور الخلاص تدخل الى قلبك
لكي تجري تغيرا لحياتك
فتحظى بالنعيم
الرب يبارك حياتك
واهلا وسهلا بك مع احترام القوانين


----------



## fredyyy (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar *
*.... ولكني اقول ان الله تعالى قادر على كل شيء....*

*كلام صحيح 100% .... وهو أيضا يفعل كل شئ دون الرجوع الى الانسان *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الاضاحي هي لله ولكن هناك فائدة من ذبحها الا وهي اطعام الفقراء.... *

*معلش أختلف معك في هذة النقطة فالكتاب يقول :*

*لا 1 : 13*
*واما الاحشاء والاكارع فيغسلها بماء ويقرّب الكاهن الجميع ويوقد على المذبح.انه محرقة وقود رائحة سرور للرب*

*الذبيحة التي أتكلم عنها كلها لله وليس للانسان أن يأكل منه ( إنها للرب )*

*ولماذا تقدم :*

*لا 6 : 30*
*وكل ذبيحة خطية يدخل من دمها الى خيمة الاجتماع للتكفير في القدس لا تؤكل.تحرق بنار*

*يُقدمها من أخطأ الى الله ليُكفر عن خطاياه أمام الله*

*وبدون تقديم هذة الذبيحة الانسان يستحق الدينونة من الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ولكن لماذا صلب المسيح؟؟*

*لذلك مات المسيح وأخذ هو الدينونة لكي يصير كل من يؤمن بة (( باراً أمام الله ))*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اي اني الان لن اعمل الصالحات لان المسيح صلب وقتل ....*

*لا لا لا ... بل لأني أصبحت حياً بالمسيح صرت ُأثمر للحياة التي تظهر في الأعمال الحسنة*

*ولو كان بالأعمال وحدها لنا صلة بالله ... لما خرج آدم من جنة عدن*

*فالإيمان يولِّد الأعمال الحسنة .... لكن الأعمال الحسنة ليس لها قيمة بدون الإيمان بالمسيح*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هذا ليس عدلا الاهي ولا حتى عدلاً بشري.....*

*معذرة هذا رأيك أنت *

*الإستحسان البشري لا ينفع في قضايا الله*

*الانسان المنفصل عن الله بالخطية ميت لأنه منفصل عن الله الحي*

*مات المسيح فأعاد صلتنا بالله فصرنا أحياء ونعمل أعمال الله *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... الله يحب العاملين للخير الداعين اليه.... *

*بل الله يحب المؤمنين الذين يظهر إيمانهم في أعمالهم الصالحة فيمجدوا الله بها*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لماذا ذبيحة واحدة... *

*لكي تكون كافية لإرضاء الله وحسب قياسات مجدة وكرامته وجلاله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*آلله أقل من ان يذبح له أكثر من ذبيحة حتى وان كانت ذبيحة "لا محدودة" كما وصفتها...*

*الله هو الوحيد الذي له الحق في إختيار صفات هذة الذبيحة فقال :*

*مت 3 : 17*
*وصوت من السموات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت*

*مت 17 : 5*
*وفيما هو يتكلم اذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت.له اسمعوا.*

*من هو الانسان الذي لا يرضى بمن رضى وسُر الله به*


----------



## lolmar (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

الصديق fredyyy:
اولا: انا لا أؤمن بالإنجيل الموجود الان لديكم لذا ارجو ان تأتي بأجوبة عقلية منطقية لكي تجاوب على اسئلتي....

انا معك بأن الحكم الرباني لا يقاس بمقاييس البشر "اظنني فهمت هذا وان كان من تعديل فأبلغني،رجاءا"
ولكني اقول ان العدل الرباني يكون اعظم من العدل البشري....
فمثلا لوقلنا بمبادئنا البشرية الضعيفة:
ان دولة ما في محنة ما، ولا يحل هذه المحنة الا ان يرسلوا فلان من الناس الى مكان ما.... 
هل لهؤلاء ان يرسلوا هذا الشخص الى الموت المحتم دون موافقته..... اظن ان موازين العدل البشري لا توافق ذلك، لأن في هذا تعد على حق هذا الشخص الذي لا يريد الموت بل يريد ان يكمل حياته في عبادة ربه او حتى في امتاع نفسه من ملذات الدنيا "لا اوافق الفعل بل للتقريب"

فأقول كيف لله ان يضحي بالمسيح وهو في نفسه غير موافق على هذا.... رجاءا لا تقل لي ان يسوع قال: (أنا الطريق والحق والحياة)... لأني لا اؤمن ان هذا قوله... الا ان اثبت انه قال هذا ولم تحرف "عفوا ولكن هذا معتقد لدي".....

اما اختلافنا في نقطة الاضاحي ولمن تعود فلا مشكلة في هذا لاننا قد نختلف بالاوامر الفقهيه... او الاحكام المتعلقة بالمعيشة...... وذلك لاختلاف دينينا....

لا ادري ماذا تقصد بان المسيح عيسى عليه السلام قد اخد معه الدنيوية....وضح لي لو سمحت هذه النقطة..



(((لا لا لا ... بل لأني أصبحت حياً بالمسيح صرت ُأثمر للحياة التي تظهر في الأعمال الحسنة

ولو كان بالأعمال وحدها لنا صلة بالله ... لما خرج آدم من جنة عدن

فالإيمان يولِّد الأعمال الحسنة .... لكن الأعمال الحسنة ليس لها قيمة بدون الإيمان بالمسيح)))


الايمان انا متفق معك بنقطة ان الايمان هو الذي يولد الاعمال الصالحة.... وهذا من ديننا...
(بل ان كل اناء بما فيه ينضح)...
ولكن  هل المسيح هو الخالق ام الله؟؟؟
فهل يخلق الله الناس لكي يعذبهم الا ان امنوا بالمسيح مخلصا، اوماذا؟
اذا كان الله يخلق الناس ولا يدخل الجنة الا بمن امن بالمسيح "مخلصا" فماذا عن الناس الذين خلقهم الله قبل ان يضحي بيسوع؟؟؟
هل هم في مخطئون مذنبون بسبب ان ادم -عليه السلام- اكل من ثمر الشجرة التي امره الله الا ياكل منها؟؟؟ 
،، ولكن، هل سيدخل الله ابو البشر وامهم حواء النار؟ولماذا؟ ام انه تاب عليهم لما تابوا واستغفروا؟؟؟

طيب ان كان تاب عليهم وقد اذنبوا ذنبا كبيرا وهم اكيد لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح مخلصا لانهم لم يعلموا انه سيأتي لأن العلم الغيبي بيد الله..... فلماذا لا يتوب على المؤمنين به عندما يستغفروا ويتوبوا؟؟؟!!!


----------



## lolmar (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

الصديق fredyyy::new8:
اولا: انا لا أؤمن بالإنجيل الموجود الان لديكم لذا ارجو ان تأتي بأجوبة عقلية منطقية لكي تجاوب على اسئلتي....

انا معك بأن الحكم الرباني لا يقاس بمقاييس البشر "اظنني فهمت هذا وان كان من تعديل فأبلغني،رجاءا"
ولكني اقول ان العدل الرباني يكون اعظم من العدل البشري....
فمثلا لوقلنا بمبادئنا البشرية الضعيفة:
ان دولة ما في محنة ما، ولا يحل هذه المحنة الا ان يرسلوا فلان من الناس الى مكان ما.... 
هل لهؤلاء ان يرسلوا هذا الشخص الى الموت المحتم دون موافقته..... اظن ان موازين العدل البشري لا توافق ذلك، لأن في هذا تعد على حق هذا الشخص الذي لا يريد الموت بل يريد ان يكمل حياته في عبادة ربه او حتى في امتاع نفسه من ملذات الدنيا "لا اوافق الفعل بل للتقريب"

فأقول كيف لله ان يضحي بالمسيح وهو في نفسه غير موافق على هذا.... رجاءا لا تقل لي ان يسوع قال: (أنا الطريق والحق والحياة)... لأني لا اؤمن ان هذا قوله... الا ان اثبت انه قال هذا ولم تحرف "عفوا ولكن هذا معتقد لدي".....

اما اختلافنا في نقطة الاضاحي ولمن تعود فلا مشكلة في هذا لاننا قد نختلف بالاوامر الفقهيه... او الاحكام المتعلقة بالمعيشة...... وذلك لاختلاف دينينا....

لا ادري ماذا تقصد بان المسيح عيسى عليه السلام قد اخد معه الدنيوية....وضح لي لو سمحت هذه النقطة..



(((لا لا لا ... بل لأني أصبحت حياً بالمسيح صرت ُأثمر للحياة التي تظهر في الأعمال الحسنة

ولو كان بالأعمال وحدها لنا صلة بالله ... لما خرج آدم من جنة عدن

فالإيمان يولِّد الأعمال الحسنة .... لكن الأعمال الحسنة ليس لها قيمة بدون الإيمان بالمسيح)))


الايمان انا متفق معك بنقطة ان الايمان هو الذي يولد الاعمال الصالحة.... وهذا من ديننا...
(بل ان كل اناء بما فيه ينضح)...
ولكن  هل المسيح هو الخالق ام الله؟؟؟
فهل يخلق الله الناس لكي يعذبهم الا ان امنوا بالمسيح مخلصا، اوماذا؟
اذا كان الله يخلق الناس ولا يدخل الجنة الا بمن امن بالمسيح "مخلصا" فماذا عن الناس الذين خلقهم الله قبل ان يضحي بيسوع؟؟؟
هل هم في مخطئون مذنبون بسبب ان ادم -عليه السلام- اكل من ثمر الشجرة التي امره الله الا ياكل منها؟؟؟ 
،، ولكن، هل سيدخل الله ابو البشر وامهم حواء النار؟ولماذا؟ ام انه تاب عليهم لما تابوا واستغفروا؟؟؟

طيب ان كان تاب عليهم وقد اذنبوا ذنبا كبيرا وهم اكيد لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح مخلصا لانهم لم يعلموا انه سيأتي لأن العلم الغيبي بيد الله..... فلماذا لا يتوب على المؤمنين به عندما يستغفروا ويتوبوا؟؟؟!!!​


----------



## fredyyy (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar*
*اولا: انا لا أؤمن بالإنجيل الموجود الان لديكم لذا ارجو ان تأتي بأجوبة عقلية منطقية لكي تجاوب على اسئلتي....*

*إستغراااااب ... هل نترك كلمة الله الواردة بالانجيل المحفوظة حفظ الله لذاته *

*وُنحكِّم العقل المحدود والمنطق الذي هوى بالانسان إلى أحط مستوى*

*العقل والمنطق للإنسان نسبي فالبعض يوافقك على شئ ويقف دضك في شئ آخر *

*ومن نتائجه حرية زواج المسيليين أو الإنجاب قبل الزواج*

*وبالمنطق إحتلت دول دول أخرى إقتصادياً لأن الأخيرة متخلفة 200 سنة وتملك ثروات معدنية لا تستفيد منها*

*فبالمنطق ... آخذ ما عندك لأنك لا تستطيع أن تستثمرة أو فاقد قيمتة*

*فحرية العقل تجعل أشخاص يعبدون الشيطان دون عبادة الله (منطقهم كده)*
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*فأقول كيف لله ان يضحي بالمسيح وهو في نفسه غير موافق على هذا....*

*لا يوجد من يستطيع أن يُجبر الله على فعل شئ لا يوافق علية*

*هذة عبارة لا توافق عليها الحقيقة أو الخيال *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لا ادري ماذا تقصد بان المسيح قد اخد معه الدنيوية....وضح لي لو سمحت هذه النقطة..*
*قصة توضح المعنى *

*وضع أحد القضاه في موقف في منتهى الصعوبة *

*إذ كان عليه أن يحكم على على زميل دراسته وصديق طفولته وأعزهم على قلبه*

*فإجتمعت كل المدينة تقريباً لتشاهد هل يغلب الحب على العدل أم ماذا ....*

*وفي اليوم المنتظر صمت الكل ليدوي حكم القاضي بأصى عقوبة على أغلى صديق*

*فإما أن يرد المال أو يسجن رجل الأعمال المشهور وتضيع كرامته*

*فصرخ الكل ياله من قاضي قاسي أين حبك له فإن لم يظهر الحب الآن فمتى إذاً*

*لكن حدث ما لم يتوقعه أحد عل الطلاق ... خلع القاضي ثيابه القضائية *

*ونزل من مستوى الحاكم في عدله الى المحب من قلبه *

*لقد أخرج مقدار الدين العظيم ودفعه عوضاً عن صديق عمره وعانقه*

*وبكى الجميع فرحاً ...*

*لقد أخذ العدل حقه فدُفع الدَّين وظهر الحب بأكمله فأطلق المسجون حراً*

*هذا فعله المسيح أخذ عقابنا وأطلقنا أحراراً*


*لقد أحب...ووفى...فعدل...من يكره من فعل ذلك إنه يُحَب أكثر من النفس*

:36_3_21: :smi107: :36_3_21:​ 
:36_3_21:​


----------



## fredyyy (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar
فهل يخلق الله الناس لكي يعذبهم الا ان امنوا بالمسيح مخلصا، اوماذا؟

لقد وصف الله المشكلة ووصف طريقة التعامل معها ووصف أيضاً العلاج 

ولا للحلول الوسط ... ولكل  انسان حرية الإختيار
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اذا كان الله يخلق الناس ولا يدخل الجنة الا بمن امن بالمسيح "مخلصا" فماذا عن الناس الذين خلقهم الله قبل ان يضحي بيسوع؟؟؟

لقد خلق الله الانسان ليحيا في علاقة ُحبية معه وليس ليتمتع بالجنة نفسها

وكل من يؤمن بالمسيح ينال الحياة الأبدية ويسكن بيت الآب ولا إنفصال عن الله فيما بعد

الذي كان يطيع الله من خلال تقديم الذبائح (رمز ذبيحةالمسيح ) تغفر خطاياه
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هل هم في مخطئون مذنبون بسبب ان ادم  اكل من ثمر الشجرة التي امره الله الا ياكل منها؟؟؟ 

ذبيحة المسيح كافية للتطهير من الخطية (آدم) والخطايا (أفعالنا)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

،، ولكن، هل سيدخل الله ابو البشر وامهم حواء النار؟ولماذا؟

لقد علم الله آدم أن يقدم الذبائح التي كان جلدها يكسيه فتُغفر خطاياه ويستر أمام الله
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ام انه تاب عليهم لما تابوا واستغفروا؟؟؟

الله لا يتوب على أحد .... الله يقبل توبة الخاطي التائب 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

طيب ان كان تاب عليهم وقد اذنبوا ذنبا كبيرا وهم اكيد لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح مخلصا 

لقد رأوا المسيح من خلال الذبيحة المقدمة لله فحمل المسيح كل خطايا العالم

الخاطي التائب يُقبل أمام الله بدم المسيح 

* تغفر خطاياه * ويسكن فيه روح الله * ويُثمر لمجد الله * وينال الحياة الأبدية*


----------



## lolmar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

قد اجد نفسي في حيرة من جوابك صديقي fredyyy فتارة تعيد نفس ما قلت وتارة أخرى تأتي بإجابة لا دخل لها في النقاش .... والأكبر من هذا كله تركك لعدد من النقاط المهمة التي قد سألت عنها سابقا

فمثلا تقول:::((لقد خلق الله الانسان ليحيا في علاقة ُحبية معه وليس ليتمتع بالجنة نفسها

وكل من يؤمن بالمسيح ينال الحياة الأبدية ويسكن بيت الآب ولا إنفصال عن الله فيما بعد

الذي كان يطيع الله من خلال تقديم الذبائح (رمز ذبيحةالمسيح ) تغفر خطاياه))))

لقد ذكرت انفا ان الذي يعلم الغيب هو الله وحدة؛ فكيف لهؤلاء ان يذبحوا ذبائح "رمزاً" لذبيحة المسيح الم يكن من الأولى بهؤلاء ان يعرفو ترميز هذه الذبيحة قبل ان يذبحوها؟؟؟!! والا كيف تقبل منهم، اظنك ستقول ان الله هو الذي يعرف الترميز انذاك وليس ضروريا لهم ان يعرفوه.... ولكن الا يعمل الإنسان العمل لإقتناعه بالعمل ألا يقوم به لأن الله أمره به "لنفرض أن هذا كان آنذاك"........فكيف يعمل عملا ويقصد ترميزا معينا دون ان يعرف وطبعا لن يكون مقتنعا اذا كان الله هو الوحيد الذي يعلم هذا......

سؤال اخر حاول ان تجد له اجابة واخبرني بها: الزمان الذي نعيش فيه هو زمان وكما نتفق جميعا على ما أظن زمان انتشرت به الذنوب والخطايا الى ابعد الحدود والتصورات... ومنها كما اسلفت انت "زواج المثيليين" أو من عمل عمل قوم لوط... افلا ينبغي لهذا الزمان ان يأتي شخص يخلصنا من ذنوب هذا العصر؟؟؟ ستقول ان عيسى -عليه السلام هو المخلص من كل الذنوب الى يوم القيامة ولكن علينا فقط ان نؤمن به كمخلص؟؟
أقول لك ان كان يكفي مخلصا واحد كما تؤمن فلما هذه الذنوب بازدياد؟؟ لما لاتتوقف حمامات الدم؟؟؟ أوليس العالم وفي اعلى معاير للكمال له سيكون محتاجا الى مخلص... نلقي عليه ذنوبنا وخطايانا واحمالنا البائسة التي حملناها بأيدينا وليس بسب مسبب...... اوليس من الأجدر ان يكون كل انسان هو مخلص نفسه.... بالإيمان بالله والعمل الصالح وما الى ذلك...... لقد كان عيسى ابن اله وليس كباقي الناس ولكن لم خلق الله الناس ثم ارسل ابنه ليكون مخلصاً" لان الله يحبهم" ولكن لم لم يرسل مع كل واحد من بني ادم ابنا من ابناءه فهذا الإنسان ليس لذنوبه حدود..... التعاون وفي كل الأعراف هو الحل وهذا على المستوى الدنيوي اوليس من الأجدر ان يكون على مستوا اعلى واعظم وان يوظف كما خلقه الله....


لا ياصديقي الحل هو ان يتوب كل انسان والا يعول على غيره وان كان ابن الله -تعالى الله عن ذلك-.......
الأخطاء لاتحتسب على الشخص لوحده والانسان يكسب ذنبا اذا لم يدل اخوه الإنسان الى الصواب...
صديقي كلنا رسل للحق.. ان لم اجده انا دللتني عليه انت والعكس ايضا....
والحق لا يعول على شخص واحد او كما تعتقد" ابن الله"......
الكل يخطئ ويصيب والمصيب يعلم المخطئ وان اخطأ المصيب علمه المصيب الآخر خطأه...
الله هو الخالق الرازق المصور الذي منّ علينا بنعم كثيره ولهذا ايضا نحبه وعندما نحبه نعبده وعبادته واحده ايمان مطلق به.....
ولكن لم نعبد المسيح -عليه السلام-؟لأنه المخلص من الذنوب أوليس ابن الله وان الله ارسله اذا فالأجدر بنا ان نؤمن بالله اكثر أي  نحبه اكثر ونعبده اكثر لا الشخص الذي ارسله "طبعا انا افرض المسيح عليه السلام قد صلب ولا اؤمن بذلك".....

اذا ارسل الوالي رسالة الا احدهم بواسطة شخص نسميه "الرسول" وان الوالي قد ارسل لنا نعمة او اي شيء من هذا القبيل وهو امر عظيم افرحنا واعجبنا... تزيد محبتنا للوالي وانه ذو كرم ومنّّ.... وأداء لحق الرسول نبتسم في وجهه ونشكره ولا يكون شكرنا له كشكرنا للوالي... لأنه مجرد رسول يطيع سيده الوالي.... ونشكر الوالي عظيم الشكر ايضا.....

وكذا الله ارسل رسله بماذا؟ بنعمة ماهي هذه النعمة؟ الدين القويم والأوامر المنجية الى الجنة.... لذا يزداد حبنا لله ونشكره على نعمه العظيمه والجزيلة.... ونشكر رسله على ادائهم الأمانة ونصدقهم بما يقولون لأنهم رسول من بالحق ولعلمنا ان الله عليم وسيعلم سرائر هؤلاء ولن يرسلهم الا اذا كانوا صادقين نصدقهم لأننا نصدق بالله ونؤمن به........




ملاحظة: ارجو منك صديقي ان تعلم اننا المسلمون وفي تعاليم ديننا السب حرام والقول الفاحش حرام، ولقد علمت ايضا ان دينكم لا يأمركم بالسب بل ينهاكم عنه.... والسباب اعتداء.... واعذرني فأنا لا اقصدك بهذا الكلام او اقصد احدا معينا من الفريقين..... ولكن بناءا على ما سبق من الاحكام في دينينا ... اقول وبالله التوفيق اننا يجب ان نتعاون ان يدوم الاحترام بيننا اولاً ومن ثم ان نحاول توجيه جميع من نعرفه من الأعضاء لعدم السب والقول الفاحش ثانياً....
فلقد رأيت في هذا المنتدى من يسب ولا يلتزم باحكام الأديان اولا ولا احكام المنتدى ثانيا وهذا طبعا رأيته وللأسف من الفريقين.....

شكرا لك


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar *

*فكيف يعمل عملا ويقصد ترميزا معينا دون ان يعرف وطبعا لن يكون مقتنعا اذا كان الله هو الوحيد الذي يعلم هذا......*

*من قال لك أنهم كانوا يفعلوا دون إقتناع ؟؟*

*كانوا يُقدمون الذبائح طاعةً لله فحُسِب لهم بِراً *

*العبرانيين 11 *

*24 بِالإِيمَانِ مُوسَى لَمَّا كَبِرَ أَبَى أَنْ يُدْعَى ابْنَ ابْنَةِ فِرْعَوْنَ، *
*25 مُفَضِّلاً بِالأَحْرَى أَنْ يُذَلَّ مَعَ شَعْبِ اللهِ عَلَى أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ تَمَتُّعٌ وَقْتِيٌّ بِالْخَطِيَّةِ، *
*26 حَاسِباً عَارَ الْمَسِيحِ غِنًى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ خَزَائِنِ مِصْرَ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْمُجَازَاةِ. *

*وُنقلت عنهم خطاياهم ... كما قيل عن دواود :*

*صموئيل الثاني 12 : 13 *

*فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِنَاثَانَ: «قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ». فَقَالَ نَاثَانُ لِدَاوُدَ: الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً قَدْ نَقَلَ عَنْكَ خَطِيَّتَكَ. لاَ تَمُوتُ. *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*سؤال اخر حاول ان تجد له اجابة واخبرني بها: الزمان الذي نعيش فيه هو زمان وكما نتفق جميعا على ما أظن زمان انتشرت به الذنوب والخطايا الى ابعد الحدود والتصورات... ومنها كما اسلفت انت "زواج المثيليين" أو من عمل عمل قوم لوط... افلا ينبغي لهذا الزمان ان يأتي شخص يخلصنا من ذنوب هذا العصر؟؟؟ ستقول ان عيسى -عليه السلام هو المخلص من كل الذنوب الى يوم القيامة ولكن علينا فقط ان نؤمن به كمخلص؟؟*
*أقول لك ان كان يكفي مخلصا واحد كما تؤمن فلما هذه الذنوب بازدياد؟؟ *

*نعم كان يكفي مخلص واحد لأن المسيح وحده له الكفائة لحمل خطايا البشرية*

*أما الذنوب المتزايدة لأن الله أعطى الانسان حرية الإختيار *

*إما أن يتبع إبليس فيعل الشر *

*أو يتبع المسيح فيخلص من عقوبة الخطيه ويتغير الى إنسان طاهر أمام الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لما لاتتوقف حمامات الدم؟؟؟ *

*لأن الشيطان غير مُقيد فيستخدم غير المؤمنين بالمسيح لفعل الشر *

*وسيأتي الوقت الذي فيه يُقيد الشيطان ويطرح ومن تبعوه (رافضي المسيح) الى بحيرة النار*

*ويصنع الله سماءً جديدة وأرضاً جديدة يسكن فيها البِر*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*...... اوليس من الأجدر ان يكون كل انسان هو مخلص نفسه.... *

*لا يستطيع الانسان أن يُخلص نفسه لأنه لا يملك روحه أو جسدة لأنها ملك الله خالقه*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*بالإيمان بالله والعمل الصالح وما الى ذلك...... *

*كل أعمال الخاطي مرفوضة لأنها صادرة من الانسان الميت المنفصل عن الله*

*والانسان الغير صالح لا يصدر منه الصلاح*

*+++ المسيح هو مُصالحنا مع الله +++*​


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar *
*لقد كان المسيح ابن اله وليس كباقي الناس ولكن لم خلق الله الناس ثم ارسل ابنه ليكون مخلصاً" لان الله يحبهم" ولكن لم لم يرسل مع كل واحد من بني ادم ابنا من ابناءه فهذا الإنسان ليس لذنوبه حدود..... التعاون وفي كل الأعراف هو الحل وهذا على المستوى الدنيوي اوليس من الأجدر ان يكون على مستوا اعلى واعظم وان يوظف كما خلقه الله....*

*الله الوحيد الذي يحدد مواصفات من يقبله كمخلص وليس الانسان*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لا ياصديقي الحل هو ان يتوب كل انسان والا يعول على غيره وان كان ابن الله -تعالى الله عن ذلك-.......*

*التوبة وحدها لا تكفي لكن لابد من وجود الذي يدفع قيمة الذنب*

*المسيح الذي ليس له ذنوب ولا أوزار ... هو الذي دفع قيمة ذنوب البشر *

*فبالايمان بالمسيح غافر الخطايا والتوبة الصادقة من القلب عن كل شر *

*ينال الانسان الخلاص من عقوبة الخطية ويكون له بالمسيح سلاماً مع الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*..... والانسان يكسب ذنبا اذا لم يدل اخوه الإنسان الى الصواب...*

*كلام صحيح 100% وهذا ما أفعله معك الآن *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ولكن لم نعبد المسيح -عليه السلام-؟لأنه المخلص من الذنوب أوليس ابن الله وان الله ارسله اذا فالأجدر بنا ان نؤمن بالله اكثر أي نحبه اكثر ونعبده اكثر لا الشخص الذي ارسله "....*

*الله أرسل المسيح وقد رأينا الله في المسيح فعبدناه إذ هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اذا ارسل الوالي رسالة الا احدهم بواسطة شخص نسميه "الرسول" وان الوالي قد ارسل لنا نعمة او اي شيء من هذا القبيل وهو امر عظيم افرحنا واعجبنا... تزيد محبتنا للوالي وانه ذو كرم ومنّّ.... وأداء لحق الرسول نبتسم في وجهه ونشكره ولا يكون شكرنا له كشكرنا للوالي... لأنه مجرد رسول يطيع سيده الوالي.... ونشكر الوالي عظيم الشكر ايضا.....*

*وأن كان هذا الوالى كاتب الرسالة في موضوعنا هو الذي أوصل الرسالة بنفسه*

*فالراسل هو نفسة حامل الرسالة لذا فإننا نكرم المسيح نفس إكرامنا لله الآب :*

*يوحنا 5 : 23 *

*لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الاِبْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الاِبْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ. *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يدوم الاحترام بيننا *

*أتفق معك وليدوم الاحترام بيننا شششششكراً*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فلقد رأيت في هذا المنتدى من يسب ولا يلتزم باحكام الأديان اولا ولا احكام المنتدى ثانيا وهذا طبعا رأيته وللأسف من الفريقين.....*

*دعك من أقوال الآخرين ... وأترك التبن وتغذي على القمح ... أليس ذلك أصلح ؟؟*


----------



## مصطفى مزيكا (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

انا بعشق المنتدى الكنيسة عشان مفيد ودايما يارب للامام ونفسى اكون معاكم وتكلمونى على طول انا مصطفى المسلم


----------



## Tabitha (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



مصطفى مزيكا قال:


> عايز اعرف كتير عن الدين المسيحى ممكن حد يكلمنى





مصطفى مزيكا قال:


> انا بعشق المنتدى الكنيسة عشان مفيد ودايما يارب للامام ونفسى اكون معاكم وتكلمونى على طول انا مصطفى المسلم



*اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك يا مصطفى في منتدانا الحبيب


صلي من قلبك والرب يرشدك لطريقه ولمشيئته من حياتك *


----------



## fredyyy (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*شكراً مصطفى على مشاعرك ونتمنى لك وقتاً طيباً في منتدانا *​ 
*حيث فيه لا نعرف عن الله فقط ... بل نعرف الله *​ 
*وسوف ترى يد الله القديرة وحبه الذي لا يوصف للانسان*​ 
*وكما قالت أختنا Anestas!a صلي من قلبك والرب يرشدك لطريقه ولمشيئته من حياتك*​ 
*وليحفظك القدير*
*.*
*.*
*.*​


----------



## lolmar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

لا أعلم ان كان من الناس من يزور هذا المنتدى ويظنه للمتعة او التفرج او غيرها ولكن يا مصطفى وأظن من اسمك انك مسلم.... يامصطفى قد تجد نفسك يوما بعيدا عن اعز شيء قد تمتلكه في حياتك... لماذا... لانك ولو للحظة لم تعلم انه اعز شيء قد تملكه وهو والله الشاهد على ذلك... ومن الناس من يفتقد هذا الشيء، ليس هذا وحسب بل يحسد اصحابه ويتمنى ان يزول عنهم هذا الامر او هذه النعمة... لذا نصيحتي لك اذهب وتعلم عن هذه النعمة العظيمة فلعلك لا تعلم كم هي عظيمة والله....
اترك أصحاب الشبهات والدسائس الى ان تجد في نفسك علم عن هذه النعمة الكثير.... ثم تعال اليهم فلربما يخرج من هذا المنتدى من يتنعم معنا بنعمتنا الكبيرة الا وهي الاسلام.... فنحن هنا والله لهم وليس عليهم لأن ديننا أمرنا بدعوة المحرومين من هذه النعمة "الإسلام" واشراكهم بها عن قناعة تامة...

أرجو أن تكون قد فهمت ما أرنو اليه فوالله مازلت اخا عزيزا وستكون كذلك... وكلامي هذا ما هوالا خوف عليك....
شكرا الله لك وثبتك على الدين القيم الذي جعل من اكبر النعم علينا وسبب نجاتنا من النار ودخولنا الجنة في الآخرة....
جزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## fredyyy (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar*

*الى هذا الحد منتدي الكنيسة يُرعبك *

*على العموم نحن ُنعلن عن المسيح المُحب ... الفادي ... المحرر ... معطي السلام*

*ولسنا نصف الله بأنه (أمكر الماكرين) أليس كذلك*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... لأن ديننا أمرنا بدعوة المحرومين من هذه النعمة ...*

*أكتب في ما لا يزيد عن ثلاثة سطور .... ما هي النعمة التي تمتلكها .*


----------



## lolmar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

بل أقل من ثلاث سطور
الإسلام


----------



## lolmar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ارجع إلى معنى كلمة "مكر" في المعاجم العربية::::

مكر   
مكر: الليث: المَكْرُ احتيال في خُفية، قال: وسمعنا أَن الكيد في الحروف
حلال، والمكر في كل حلال حرام. قال الله تعالى: ومكروا مكراً ومكرنا مكراً
وهم لا يشعرون. قال أَهل العلم بالتأْويل: المكر من الله تعالى جزاء سُمي
باسم مكر المُجازَى كما قال تعالى: وجزاء سيئة سيئة منها، فالثانية ليست
بسيئة في الحقيقة ولكنها سميت سيئة لازدواج الكلام، وكذلك قوله تعالى:
فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه، فالأَول ظلم والثاني ليس بظلم ولكنه سمي
باسم الذنب ليُعلم أَنه عِقاب عليه وجزاءٌ به، ويجري مَجْرَى هذا القول قوله
تعالى: يخادعون الله وهو خادعهم والله يستهزئ بهم، مما جاء في كتاب الله عز
وجل. ابن سيده: المَكْرُ الخَدِيعَة والاحتيال، مَكَرَ يَمْكُرُ مَكْراً
ومَكَرَ به. وفي حديث الدعاء: اللهم امْكُرْ لي ولا تَمْكُرْ بي؛ قال ابن
الأَثير: مَكْرُ الله إِيقاعُ بلائه بأَعدائه دون أَوليائه، وقيل: هو
استدراج العبد بالطاعات فَيُتَوَهَّمُ أَنها مقبولة وهي مردودة، المعنى:
أَلْحِقْ مَكْرَكَ بِأَعْدائي لا بي: وأَصل المَكْر الخِداع. وفي حديث عليّ
في مسجد الكوفة: جانِبُهُ الأَيْسَرُ مَكْرٌ، قيل: كانت السوق إِلى جانبه
الأَيسر وفيها يقع المكر والخداع. ورجل مَكَّارٌ ومَكُورٌ: ماكِرٌ.
التهذيب: رجل مَكْوَرَّى نعت للرجل، يقال: هو القصير اللئيم الخلقة.
ويقال في الشتيمة: ابنُ مَكْوَرَّى، وهو في هذا القول قذف كأَنها توصف
بِزَنْيَةٍ؛ قال أَبو منصور: هذا حرف لا أَحفظه لغير الليث فلا أَدري أَعربي
هو أَم أَعجمي. والمَكْوَرَّى: اللئيم؛ عن أَبي العَمَيْثَلِ الأَعرابي.
قال ابن سيده: ولا أُنكِر أَن يكون من المكر الذي هو الخديعة. والمَكْرُ:
المَغْرَةُ.
وثوب مَمْكُورٌ ومُمْتَكَرٌ: مصبوغ بالمَكْرِ، وقد مَكَرَه فامْتَكَرَ
أَي خَضَبَه فاخْتَضَبَ؛ قال القُطامي:
بِضَرْبٍ تَهْلِكُ الأَبْطالُ مِنهُ،
وتَمْتَكِرُ اللِّحَى منه امْتِكَارَا
أَي تَخْتَضِبُ، شبَّه حمرة الدم بالمَغْرَةِ. قال ابن بري: الذي في شعر
القُطامي تَنْعسُ الأَبطالُ منه أَي تَتَرَنَّحُ كما يَتَرَنَّحُ
الناعِسُ. ويقال للأَسد: كأَنه مُكِرَ بالمَكْرِ أَي طُليَ بالمَغْرَةِ.
والمَكْرُ: سَقْيُ الأَرض؛ يقال: امْكُرُوا الأَرض فإِنها صُلْبَةٌ ثم
احرثوها، يريد اسقوها.والمَكْرَةُ: السقْية للزرع. يقال: مررت بزرع
مَمْكُورٍ أَي مَسْقِيٍّ. ومَكَرَ أَرضه يَمْكُرُها مَكْراً: سقاها. والمَكْرُ:
نَبْتٌ. والمَكْرَةُ: نبتة غُبَيْراءُ مُلَيْحاءُ إِلى الغُبرة تُنْبِت
قَصَداً كأَن فيها حَمْضاً حين تمضغ، تَنْبُتُ في السهل والرمل لها ورق
وليس لها زهر، وجمعها مَكْرٌ ومُكُورٌ، وقد يقع المُكُورُ على ضروب من
الشجر كالرُّغْل ونحوه؛ قال العجاج:
يَسْتَنُّ في عَلْقَى وفي مُكُورِ
قال: وإِنما سميت بذلك لارتوائها ونُجُوع السَّقْي فيها؛ وأَورد الجوهري
هذا البيت:
فَحَطَّ في عَلْقَى وفي مُكُورِ
الواحد مَكْرٌ؛ وقال الكميت يصف بكرة :
تَعاطَى فِرَاخَ المَكْرِ طَوْراً، وتارَةً
تُثِيرُ رُخَامَاها وتَعْلَقُ ضَالَها
فراخ المَكْرِ ثمره. والمَكْرُ: ضرْب من النبات، الواحدة مَكْرَة، وأَما
مُكور الأَغْصان فهي شجرة على حدة، وضُرُوبُ الشجر تسمى المُكورَ مثل
الرُّغْل ونحوه. والمَكْرَة: شجرة، وجمعها مُكور. والمَكْرَةُ: الساقُ
الغليظة الحسناء. ابن سيده: والمَكْرُ حُسن خَدالَةِ الساقين. وامرأَة
مَمْكُورَةٌ: مستديرة الساقين، وقيل: هي المُدْمَجَةُ الخَلْقِ الشديدة
البَضْعَةِ، وقيل: المَمْكُورَةُ المطوية الخَلْقِ. يقال: امرأَة مَمْكُورَةُ
الساقين أَي خَدْلاء. وقال غيره: مَمْكُورَةٌ مُرْتَوِيَةُ الساق خَدْلَةٌ،
شبهت بالمَكْر من النبات. ابن الأَعرابي: المَكْرَة الرُّطبَة الفاسدة.
والمَكْرَةُ: التدبير والحيلة في الحرْب. ابن سيده: والمَكْرَةُ
الرُّطَبَة التي قد أَرطبت كلها وهي مع ذلك صُلْبَة لم تنهضم؛ عن أَبي حنيفة.
والمَكْرَةُ أَيضاً: البُسْرَةُ المُرْطِبة ولا حلاوة لها. ونخلة مِمْكارٌ:
يكثر ذلك من بُسرها.

http://www.kl28.com/lesanalarab_r.php?search=3291


----------



## lolmar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

لا يرعبني ،لكن الذين يفبركون الأقاويل من هنا وهناك وتخيلاتهم الباطلة تجعلوني أتفكر في خلق الله طالبا منه الا يوقع اناسا أُخر في هذا الذي أؤمن أنه باطل بل هو من تلبيس ابليس....
ومن هنا اقول انني اتمنى ان يكون من هؤلاء المساكين من سيمن الله عليه بالإسلام ليعلم كم نحن في نعمة وكم هي لذة أن تعيش من أجل الله وتموت من أجل الله وتدفع الناس الى طاعة الله "الدفع ليس اجبار ولكن حضّ"....


----------



## lolmar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*تنبيه:​*صديق fredyy:
لا تظن اني توقفت عن الإجابة عاجزا حاش لله ولكن لعدة اسباب اهمها:
1- انك يا صديق لاتجيب عن الأسئلة بل تحاول تفاديها ولا تتجرأ على الخوض الا فيما يحلو لك...اسف لا تعتبر كلامي اهانة -حاشى لله- وإنما انا انبه وكفى....
2- انني في الأيام السابقة توقفت عن الكتابة الا مايسر الله لي لأنني في فترة امتحانات واعمال متكالبة عليّ فاسألوا لي الله التوفيق.....


----------



## fredyyy (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar*

*تحليلك لمعنى كلمة المكر والماكرين *

*إصرار منك على إتهام الله بصفة رديئة ليست فيه*

*هو خطية ستحاسب عليها ... لأن الله ليس كذلك *

*وإذا لم تكن فهمت من الوصف (أمكر الماكرين) *

*هل يصح أن يكون أحد أسماء الله ... المتكبر ( قارن بين فليسوف ومتفلسف)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

**** فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه ****

*+++ أحبوا أعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم +++*

*قارن بين العبارتين أيهما أسمى في التعامل *

*أليست العبارة الأولى هي سر وأساس كل الحروب *

*أما الثانية فهي أساس الحصول على السلام*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الذي أؤمن أنه باطل بل هو من تلبيس ابليس....*

*فلتؤمن كما يحلو لك *

*ولكن علاقتنا بالمسيح أعطتنا السلطان على إبليس والأرواح الشريرة *

*لكي نخرجها من الناس لنحررهم من رباط الظلمة الى مجد أولاد الله*

*فإبليس لا يستطيع أن يسكن في من ملك المسيح على حياتهم*

*وكل من لا يؤمن بصليب المسيح فهو عرضة أن يسكنه إبليس*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وبما أنك لم تصف النعمة ... فأنت لست في نعمة ... ولا هي بعد نعمة*


----------



## lolmar (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



fredyyy قال:


> *lolmar*
> 
> *تحليلك لمعنى كلمة المكر والماكرين *
> 
> ...


 تعلم الإسلام الحقيقي الذي لا يوصف بكلمات ولا حتى مجلدات ملئ بالكلمات وستعلم ماهي النعمة التي انا فيها......واعلم اني ما أتيت لهنا إلا لأعلمك الإسلام الحقيقي... وما نقاشي معك إلا لهذا لعل الله يكتب لنا ولك الوصول الى الحق.... اسأل واذا ملكت الإجابة لن أبخل عليك بها؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*قال الله تعالى: ومكروا مكراً ومكرنا مكراً ..... المكر من الله تعالى *
*هذا القول قوله تعالى: يخادعون الله وهو خادعهم والله *

*لا تطوع الله ليتناسب مع أقوالك *

*بل إنتقي الألفاظ التي تتناسب مع الله*

*فالمكر والخداع من صفات الانسان الشرير *

*ولا تتناسب مع الله القدوس فالله يستحق الإحترام*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم ..*

*عبارة ُتحرض على العنف وعدم التسامح والمحبة والإخاء والسلام*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*......... لا لا لا ان كنت في قدرة فإنك يجب عليك ان تدافع عن أبنائك... *

*في المسيحية :*

*الخروج 14 : 14 *
*الرَّبُّ يُقَاتِلُ عَنْكُمْ وَانْتُمْ تَصْمُتُونَ». *

*أليس هذا إسلوب أسمى في التعامل من أن أرد السيِّئة بالسيئِّة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*التعليم الحقيقي في المسيحية فقط حيث كلام الله *

*لقد سمعت كلمات المسيح وتعاليمة وأنت مسؤول عن كل ما سمعت*



*أبونا *

*السماوي المُحب*

*إفتح ذهن وقلب lolmar*

*ليفهم أقوالك ويحترمك في حديثة*

*خذ منه قلب الحجر وأعطه قلب لحم ليحبك*

*إكسر كل عناد فيه وإجعله ُيطيع كلامك أيها القدوس*

*إستجب أيها السميع القدير لأني أثق أنك تسمع لي وتستجيب*

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين*​


----------



## lolmar (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

[COLOR="Blue"]من كلامي الذي اوردته سابقاً صديق freddy:
أجب عن الأسئلة التالية:
1-كيف يكون مكر الله تعالى؟!
2-هل المكر المقصود هو المكر الذي يمكر الأشرار ام هو مكر ذو معنى آخر؟؟!!

لدي عدة استفسارات:
1- مامعنى الجزاء في اللغة؟ "مصطلح مثل( حال وخبر ومبتدأ وصفة وغيرها"
2-هل يدافع الله عن كل الناس بمافيهم العاصي والمذنب والمحارب لله؟!
3- هل تظن ان هناك توافق بين احكام المسيحية والإسلام؟ أو على الأقل في بعضها؟[/COLOR]


من وجهة نظري نعم...الإسلام يتوافق مع المسيحية بكل شيء أقصد الأمور العقدية طبعاً.. أما اسلام اليوم عند بعض الناس قد ضعف وتغير ولهذا نحن نقاوم من أجل أن يعود الإسلام الحقيقي ومع ايماني ان كثيرا من الأحكام العقدية لدى مسيحيين اليوم لا تشابه المسيحية الأصلية والتي قصدتها في كلام قبل قليل...
الرجاء الإجابة والتأني لأن ردودك تمثل الكثير لدي....

اللهم

العظيم الغفور

إفتح ذهن وقلب fredyyy

ليفهم أقوالك ويحترمك في حديثة

خذ منه قلب الحجر وأعطه قلب لحم ليحبك

إكسر كل عناد فيه وإجعله ُيطيع كلامك يا رحمن

إستجب أيها السميع القدير لأني أؤمن أنك تسمع لي وتستجيب

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين​


----------



## fredyyy (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*هذة هي المسيحية في كلمات قليلة *

*وهذا أصل الكلام* 



*أبونا *​ 
*السماوي المُحب*​ 
*إفتح ذهن وقلب lolmar*​ 
*ليفهم أقوالك ويحترمك في حديثة*​ 
*خذ منه قلب الحجر وأعطه قلب لحم ليحبك*​ 
*إكسر كل عناد فيه وإجعله ُيطيع كلامك أيها القدوس*​ 
*إستجب أيها السميع القدير لأني أثق أنك تسمع لي وتستجيب*​ 
*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين*​ 


*وهذا ما بعد المسيحية *​ 
*تغيير وتقليد للأصل .....هل عرفت الآن من الذي يُحرف كلام الله *​ 


*اللهم*​ 
*العظيم الغفور*​ 
*إفتح ذهن وقلب fredyyy*​ 
*ليفهم أقوالك ويحترمك في حديثة*​ 
*خذ منه قلب الحجر وأعطه قلب لحم ليحبك*​ 
*إكسر كل عناد فيه وإجعله ُيطيع كلامك يا رحمن*​ 
*إستجب أيها السميع القدير لأني أؤمن أنك تسمع لي وتستجيب*​ 
*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين*​ 


*أنت لم تقبل أن تتكلم مع الله كالآب السماوي*

*ولم تقبل الله المحب ... مع أن fredyyy يحبه*

*ذهن وقلب وعيون fredyyy تعرف الله وتراه وتقبله*
 
*ولم تقبل صفة الله كالقدوس لماذا أنت أعلم مني بما في قلبك*

*فأنت تؤمن به الإيمان الشفهي وليس لك ثقة وثيقة به إذ ليس لديك هذا الأمان*​



*لكنها محاوله جميل لتقليد الأشواق المقدسة*​ 
*التي لي في المسيح*​ 
*فهي خطوة *​ 
*للأمام*​ 
*:big29:*​


----------



## lolmar (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

أنت لم تقبل أن تتكلم مع الله كالآب السماوي
ما معنى الآب السماوي؟

ولم تقبل الله المحب ... مع أن fredyyy يحبه
بل قبلته محبا لعباده الصالحين
ذهن وقلب وعيون fredyyy تعرف الله وتراه وتقبله
ذهن وقلب أنا وأنت متفقون عليها ولكن هل رأيت الله؟ إن كنت تقصد أنك ترى الله بعظيم مخلوقاته وبديع صنعته فأنا وأنت متفقون..... اللهم اجعلنا ممن يعرفون الله تعالى حق المعرفة ويستشعرون عظمته ووجوده في كل حين... فبالنسبة لي لا أظن أنني كامل أي لا أخطئ ولكني أحب الله ورسوله وأرجو منه القبول فلقد رضيت بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا...ولم تقبل صفة الله كالقدوس لماذا أنت أعلم مني بما في قلبك
بل قبلت صفة الله القدوس ولكن أضفت للدعاء مايناسبه من الألفاظ فلو فتح الله ذهني أو ذهن "كم أرجوه" فبذلك يكون قد رحمنا سبحانه....صحيح؟فأنت تؤمن به الإيمان الشفهي وليس لك ثقة وثيقة به إذ ليس لديك هذا الأمان
أرجو ألا أكون كذلك فوالله إني لأصوم وأصلي وأقوم الليل صلاة ودعاء لوجهه الكريم... وليس لأحد سواه... فوالله إني لأرجو أ، أصل الى الإحسان وهو: "أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك"...


صديقي أنا لا أ‘لم ان كان الكلام من كتابك المقدس أم لا ولكن أردت أن ترى كم أن الإسلام والمسيحية يتقاربون في كثير من المفاهيم العقدية......

واعلم أن الله سبحانه يقبل التوب عن عبادة ويعفو عن السيئات
واعلم أنه مع عباده الصالحين بنصره وتمكينه
واعلم أن الله لا يرضى لعباده الكفر
واعلم أن الله تقدست أسماءة وتعالى ذكره هو الهادي إلى صراطه المستقيم فما شاء يكون ومالم يشأ لا يكون


----------



## lolmar (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

صديقي أنا لا أ‘لم ان كان الكلام من كتابك المقدس أم لا ولكن أردت أن ترى كم أن الإسلام والمسيحية يتقاربون في كثير من المفاهيم العقدية......

صديقي أنا لا أعلم ان كان الكلام من كتابكم المقدس أم لا ولكن أردت أن ترى كم أن الإسلام والمسيحية يتقاربون في كثير من المفاهيم العقدية......


----------



## lolmar (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

أنا حزين شديد الحزن فوالله إني لأنتظر إجابتك على أسئلة السابقة وأنت ياصديق لاتجيب....
كلما ستسألني سأجيبك واعلم أني لن أبخل عليك أو على أحد غيرك ياصديق....


----------



## جيلان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*لدى سؤال لكل مسلم
لماذا تعبدون الله على انك عبد ؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا لا تعتبره ابوك السماوى وتتحدث معه فى مشاكلك وكل شىء عن حياتك ........؟؟؟؟*


----------



## tom8144 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اتمنى على الاخوان المسلمين في هذا المنتدى عندما نسال لهم سؤال ما...  نطلب منهم الرد عليه قبل ان يطرحوا سؤلهم ويتناسوا الرد.


----------



## fredyyy (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar *
*أنت لم تقبل أن تتكلم مع الله كالآب السماوي*
*ما معنى الآب السماوي؟*

*الآب السماوي ( بنوَّة روحية غير جسدية أسمى من علاقة البشر ببعضهم )*

*العلاقة بين الله (كالآب السماوي) والمؤمنين كأولاد لله (مُقامين مع المسيح)*

*هي أحد نتائج عمل المسيح الكامل عي الصليب*

*فالمسيح لم يُصالحنا مع الله فقط بل جعلنا أحباء (علاقة ود شديد) بل أولاد لله أبونا*

*يوحنا 15 : 15 *
*لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. *

*فالمسيح دعانا أحباء لأنه أعلمنا بكل ما سمعه من الآب *

*(قلوب منفتحة على أعمال الله) بدون خوف بفكر مقدس طاهر نقي لفهم فكر الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*رومية 1 : 7 *
*إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْمَوْجُودِينَ فِي رُومِيَةَ أَحِبَّاءَ اللهِ مَدْعُوِّينَ قِدِّيسِينَ: نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ أَبِينَا وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. *

*مركزنا كأحباء لله يجعل لنا الاحقية بأن ُندعى قديسين (لأن الله يرانا كذلك في المسيح)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يوحنا 1 : 12 *
*وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. *

*وعندما يُعطينا الله المكانة كأولاد الله يعطينا السلطان أن نكون كذلك (هذا مقامنا فيه)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*رومية 8 : 16 *
*اَلرُّوحُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضاً يَشْهَدُ لأَرْوَاحِنَا أَنَّنَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ. *

*وإذا كان روح الله يشهد لنا بأننا أولاد الله ذلك لأن المسيح أهلنا أن نكون كذلك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يوحنا الأولى 3 : 1 *
*أُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ! مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا لاَ يَعْرِفُنَا الْعَالَمُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ. *

*إعلان عن عظمة محبة الآب للمؤمنين بالمسيح إذ دعاهم أولاد الله*

*فنحن كأولاد لله لا ننتظر أي كرامة من العالم الذي لا يعرف المسيح لأن لم يُكرمه*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يوحنا الأولى 3 : 2 *
*أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، الآنَ نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ، وَلَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ مَاذَا سَنَكُونُ. وَلَكِنْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِذَا أُظْهِرَ نَكُونُ مِثْلَهُ، لأَنَّنَا سَنَرَاهُ كَمَا هُوَ. *

*التعبير (الآنَ نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ) تأكيداً لمكانتنا عند الله التي لا يستطيع أحد أن يُغيرها*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يوحنا الأولى 3 : 10 *
*بِهَذَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ ظَاهِرُونَ وَأَوْلاَدُ إِبْلِيسَ. كُلُّ مَنْ لاَ يَفْعَلُ الْبِرَّ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكَذَا مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ. *

*هنا يوضح سمات أولاد الله الذين يفعلون البر وُزرِعَت المحبة في قلوبهم وتمكَّنت منهم*


*+*
*++*
* فالآب *
*السماوي هو *
*أبونا فلنا حق **الدخول *
*والتحدث اليه على أساس عمل*
* المسيح الذي أحضرنا إلى الله** بعظمة*
* وكمال عملِهِ مدعوماً بقوة روح** الله*
* الساكن فينا مُرشداً إيانا في كل*
* أعمالنا لُثمر لمجده لتتناسب*
* أعمالنا مع قداستة*
* وبـره الإلـهي*
* لـهـم *
*++*
*+*


*( حُرِّيَّةِ مَجْدِ أَوْلاَدِ اللهِ )*


*شكـــراً لـك يـــارب عــلى *
*مركزنا فيك كأولاد لله *
*وعلى عظمة فكرك*
* من نحونا *​ 

:11:          :ab4:          :11:​


----------



## fredyyy (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar *
*ولم تقبل الله المحب ... مع أن fredyyy يحبه*
*بل قبلته محبا لعباده الصالحين*

*ولو كنت قبلته لأصبحت مسيحياً تؤمن بعمل المسيح على الصليب*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... فبالنسبة لي لا أظن أنني كامل أي لا أخطئ *

*متى 5 : 48 *
*فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ. *

*هذة وصية أن نكون كاملين ... تعرَّف على الكامل تكون مثله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ولكني أحب الله ورسوله وأرجو منه القبول *

*المؤمنون المسيحين لا يرجوا أو يترجوا القبول لأنهم مقبولين تماماً*

*رومية 15 : 7 *
*لِذَلِكَ اقْبَلُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً قَبِلَنَا لِمَجْدِ اللهِ. *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ولم تقبل صفة الله كالقدوس لماذا أنت أعلم مني بما في قلبك*
*بل قبلت صفة الله القدوس ولكن أضفت للدعاء مايناسبه من الألفاظ *

*لا تتهرب الحذف معناه عدم القبول وليس الإضافة ... وأين الألفاظ الغير مناسبة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فلو فتح الله ذهني أو ذهن "كم أرجوه" فبذلك يكون قد رحمنا *

*الله يُريد أن يفتح ذهنك .... لكنه منتظر قبولك لهذة العطية دون شروط*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... فأنت تؤمن به الإيمان الشفهي وليس لك ثقة وثيقة به إذ ليس لديك هذا الأمان*
*أرجو ألا أكون كذلك فوالله إني لأصوم وأصلي وأقوم الليل صلاة ودعاء لوجهه الكريم... وليس لأحد سواه... .... "أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك"...*

*ولأنه يراك يُريد أن يُصحح طريقة وصولك اليه *

*والذي تقرأه الآن ليس بالصدفة هو ترتيب إلهي لأن الله يحبك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*صديقي أنا لا أعلم ان كان الكلام من كتابك المقدس أم لا ...*

*إطمئن كل كلامي مدعوم بآيات من الكتاب المقدس*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واعلم أن الله سبحانه يقبل التوب عن عبادة ويعفو عن السيئات*

*نعم يقبل التوبة ... ويعفو عن السيئات لأن المسيح دفع أجرة هذة السيئات*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واعلم أنه مع عباده الصالحين بنصره وتمكينه*

*نعم هو مع أحبائه المفديين ولهم نصرة المسيح على إبليس في الصليب*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واعلم أن الله لا يرضى لعباده الكفر*

*نعم لا يرضى بذلك لأحبائه لأنه أبوهم السماوي وهم أبناء الله وسفراء له*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... فما شاء يكون ومالم يشأ لا يكون *

*عظمة الله تجلت لنا في إعلان الله عن أفكاره لنا ونعرف جيداً مشيئته *

*ولا نحب أن ُنغضبه لأنه أحبنا*




*أبونا *
*السماوي المحب*
* دعنا نحبك أكثر من** كل*
* الماضي وأن نكون قريبين منك*
* لكي نعرف أفكارك فنسلك في مشيئتك*
* عاملين مرضاتك فتُسر بنا وُنخبر **الآخرين*
* عن عظمة محبة قلبك **العافي الكبير*
* إفتـح عيون من **لم** يعرفـوك*
*ليـروا عظـمة **محـبتـك*
*الـتي ظـهـرت **فـي *
*المســيح لـهم *
*فـيـنـالـوا *
*رضـاك *
*آمين*







​


----------



## lolmar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



fredyyy قال:


> lolmar
> ولو كنت قبلته لأصبحت مسيحياً تؤمن بعمل المسيح على الصليب
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> إذا ياصديقي لاأظنك تعلم كيف حبنا لله!
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar *

*الصالحين المخلصين....*

*لا يوجد شخص مخلص إلا من له علاقة بالمسيح الفادي *

*والصالح هو من يقودة الله للصلاح*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*إذا لم نعمل الصالحات أو حتى لم نكون صالحين فلقد ضمنا القبول ودخول الجنة بالتالي؟!*

*المسيحي يعمل الصالحات لأن له علاقة بالله الصالح بالمسيح يسوع*

*الذي تطهر بدم المسيح وغُسل بماء كلمة الله لا يعمل إلا الصلاح*

*ونحن لا نرجوا ونبحث عن الجنة لأن فيها متع الجسد *

*لكننا ننتظر بيت الآب حيث لا إهتمام بالجسد **وشهواته *

*لكن السجود والتسبيح لله دون وجود لتأثير الخطية*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أقول من هنا انك ياصديق fredyyy تتعب نفسك بالعمل وتجهد نفسك بالصلاة ثم أنت وكل المسيحيين تدخلون الجنة؟؟*

*العمل والصلاة لا يراها المسيحي مجهدة ولكنة يعمل إرادة الله بسرور :spor24:*

*أنا لا أقارن نفسي بالآخرين ولكن لي توجه نحو الله لعمل مرضاتة دون إنتظار مكافئة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*كلكم متساوون العامل والغير عامل فقط عليه أن يقول أنا أؤمن بالله والمسيح مخلصا ولايفترض به العمل بمقتضاها ولاحتى العمل من أجلها؟؟!*

*بعد الإيمان بالمسيح يسكن روح الله في المؤمن فلا يكون بعد غير عامل بل يحب العمل*

*فالمسيحي شخص حي والحي يتحرك وكل أعماله ممن أعطاه الحياة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*كيف يقبل العقل شيئا كهذا؟؟!*

*العقل الرافض ليس له روح الله وهذا ما أشدد علية ... فالله لا يستوعبه العقل*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لا فالله سبحانه قدوس تقدست أسماءه*

*الحمد لله *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ولأنه يراك يُريد أن يُصحح طريقة وصولك اليه *

*والذي تقرأه الآن ليس بالصدفة هو ترتيب إلهي لأن الله يحبك*

*نعم الله يحب المؤمنين به ويريد تصحيح طريقهم....*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أرجو من الله أن يريك الحق ويبعد عن عينيك وقلبك كل الباطل*

*** إني أعرف الحق ويسكن فيا روح الحق لذلك أسلك بالحق ممتلئاً من الحق ***
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*واعلم أنه مع عباده الصالحين بنصره وتمكينه*

*نعم هو مع أحبائه المفديين ولهم نصرة المسيح على إبليس في الصليب*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هل معنى الكلام أنه أرشدنا الى مايريد هو وأن نعمل بما يريد إذا كان كذا فصحيح 100%*

*بدون الإيمان بصليب المسيح لا يوجد أعمال صالحة ولا إنسان صالح *

*مزمور 14 : 3 *
*الْكُلُّ قَدْ زَاغُوا مَعاً فَسَدُوا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.*

*لأن المسيح هو من أعلن صلاح الله ويعمل منا صالحين*


----------



## lolmar (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



fredyyy قال:


> lolmar
> 
> الصالحين المخلصين....
> 
> ...


وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## b7baak (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

بالطبع لا لان الله اعلى واجل من ان يظهر لعبد مثلي فالله وضعنا على الطريق وارشدنا الى الهدى فمنا من قبل الهداية ومنا رفضها

وارد عليك بسؤالك

لو ظهر لك النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم   وارشدك الى الطريق الصحيح هل تؤامن بالاسلام


----------



## استفانوس (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

يرجى من كل الاعضاء
البقاء في نفس الموضوع
وعدم تشتيته
وكل مشاركة خارجة عن الموضوع سوف تحذف


----------



## رونالد مكتونتى (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

اولا من هو المسيح  هل هو شخص عادى ام نبى ام الها
الاشخاص المالحدين فى العالم يقولون انة فيلسوف خير لانة نشر عادلة بين العالم اجمع بدون تفريق وحسهم على الفضيلة والالتزام بة والغير مسيحين يقولون انة نبى لمعجزاتة الكثيرة التى ثبتة التاريخ قبل الانجيل 
ولكن لو كان فيلسوف فكيف صنع معجزات ولو كان نبى فكيف تكلم وقال انة اللة وابنة وكيف صلب وعيش لمدة زادات على 30 بدون خطيئة وايضا لماذا رحب بصلبة ولم يعترض بل صلى لمن يصلبة وطلب المغفرة لهم لماذا لم يستفيد 
من تجمهر الناس وحبهم لة بحرب او استخدمة كقوة بل كان يقول اعطى ما لقيصر لقيصر وهل يصح ان يقوم نبى باقامة موتة وشفاء مرضةوايضا حب الغير عادى الذى اظهرهوا للجميع ولو كان نبى كما يقال لماذا اتى ولم يتخذا بتعليمة 
فى الدينات التى اعتبرتة نبى اين تعليمة فى هذا الدينات وهل يضحى تلميذيسوع باروحهم فى سبيل نشر عقيدة 
مختلفة عن ما جاء بة معلمهم وانتشرهم فى ربوع الارض ليكروزاويبشروا بالمسيح الذى صلب 
ويعذبوا ويقتلوا لذلك ويتحدوا اعظم امبراطورية عرفة التاريخ لماذا  لماذا من كانوا مع المسيح فعلوا هكذا 
لانة عرفوا من هو انة اللة لذلك ضحوا بما يملكوا باروحهم كى ينفذا ماجاء بة المسيح ابن اللة


----------



## lolmar (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



			
				
الاشخاص المالحدين فى العالم يقولون انة فيلسوف خير لانة نشر عادلة بين العالم اجمع بدون تفريق وحسهم على الفضيلة والالتزام بة والغير مسيحين يقولون انة نبى لمعجزاتة الكثيرة التى ثبتة التاريخ قبل الانجيل

[SIZE="4" قال:
			
		

> نبرأ ممن قال فيه أنه فيلسوف وإنما هو رسول الله وكلمة ألقاها إلى مريم[/SIZE]
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> ولكن لو كان فيلسوف فكيف صنع معجزات
> 
> ...




أسأل الله لك الهداية الى طربق الصواب انه قريب مجيب الدعوات​


----------



## fredyyy (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*lolmar*
*من قال أن أنه قد قال أنه ابن الله*

*هذة بشارة الملاك*

*لوقا 1 : 35 *
*فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. *

*متى 2 : 11 *
*وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَرَأَوُا الصَّبِيَّ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ أُمِّهِ فَخَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ ثُمَّ فَتَحُوا كُنُوزَهُمْ وَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ هَدَايَا: ذَهَباً وَلُبَاناً وَمُرّاً. *

*سجدوا له لأنهم علموا أنه الله *

*متى 14 : 33 *
*وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ قَائِلِينَ: «بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ!». *

*سجدوا له معترفين لأنهم رأوا سلطانه على البحر والرياح*

*يوحنا 9 *
*35 فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟» *
*36 أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لِأُومِنَ بِهِ؟» *
*37 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ». *
*فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ. *

*سجد له كالله الخالق أعين للعميان*


*عظيم هو المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد*

*لا إله إلا الله *
*يسوع المسيح ابن الله*


:smi106:     :smi102:      :smi106:​


----------



## bbadydou (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*



coptic hero قال:


> * سؤال برئ لكل مسلم
> هل لو ظهر لك الله بنفسه سواء فى رؤيا او بأى طريقه واقنعك بأن لا أبدية بدون دم المسيح وأن المسيحية هى الحق هل ستؤمن أم سترفض وأرجوكم السؤال واضح جدا ومعه استبيان فأرجوا عدم الخروج عن الموضوع او الرد على مشاركات الآخرين​ *



*يا اخي ان ما تقوله هو ضروب من الخيال* 
1- لان الله لا يحتاج لكي تامن ان يضهر
2- لانه جل جلاله اغنا من دلك
 انني عندما قرات هدا الراي علمت و الله اننا نحن المسلمون اعقل و انضج دينيا و خلقا و ....................................... لاننا لا تاتيينا متل هته الاسالة الحمقاء


----------



## bbadydou (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*نصيحة لكل مسلم و مسيحي*

اخوتي في الله - المسلميين- اخوتي في الوطن- المسيحيين-  هناك امور لا بد و لنا ان نحترمها في هدا الحوار بيننا
لا للتعصب الدييني لانه يوجد حوار الاديان - التقارب الاسلامي المسيحي-
احترام الراي و الراي الاخر و عدم التجرييح


----------



## fredyyy (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

*bbadydou*

*لان الله لا يحتاج لكي تؤمن ان يضهر لك*

*وإذا أراد الله في محبته أن يظهر لإنسان هل يقدر أحد أن يمنعه ؟*

** لقد ظهر لإبراهيم :*

*اعمال الرسل 7 : 2 *
*فَأَجَابَ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ وَالآبَاءُ اسْمَعُوا. ظَهَرَ إِلَهُ الْمَجْدِ لأَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَهُوَ فِي مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ قَبْلَمَا سَكَنَ فِي حَارَانَ *

*التكوين 17 : 1 *
*وَلَمَّا كَانَ ابْرَامُ ابْنَ تِسْعٍ وَتِسْعِينَ سَنَةً ظَهَرَ الرَّبُّ لابْرَامَ وَقَالَ لَهُ انَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ. سِرْ امَامِي وَكُنْ كَامِلا *

*التكوين 26 : 24 *
*فَظَهَرَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَقَالَ «انَا الَهُ ابْرَاهِيمَ ابِيكَ. لا تَخَفْ لانِّي مَعَكَ وَابَارِكُكَ وَاكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ مِنْ اجْلِ ابْرَاهِيمَ عَبْدِي». *

*** ظهر لموسى*

*الخروج 4 : 5 *
*«لِكَيْ يُصَدِّقُوا انَّهُ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَكَ الرَّبُّ الَهُ ابَائِهِمْ الَهُ ابْرَاهِيمَ وَالَهُ اسْحَاقَ وَالَهُ يَعْقُوبَ».*

**** وظهر ليعقوب :*

*التكوين 35 : 9 *
*وَظَهَرَ اللهُ لِيَعْقُوبَ ايْضا حِينَ جَاءَ مِنْ فَدَّانَِ ارَامَ وَبَارَكَهُ. *

**** وظهر لفرعون :*

*التكوين 41 : 28 *
*هُوَ الامْرُ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُ بِهِ فِرْعَوْنَ. قَدْ اظْهَرَ اللهُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ مَا هُوَ صَانِعٌ. *

*أخيراً *
*لماذا تخاف *
*أن يظهر لك ؟ *
*هل عندك ما يُبغضه *
*الله يحبك ويريد *
*أن يقترب اليك*
*فهل ترفض *
*حبه ؟*


:66:
:11_6_204:​


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو ظهر لك الله يا مسلم ودعاك للمسيحيه هل ستؤمن به ام تتمسك بالآسلام*

ده سؤال يتسال برده ياراجل كسفتنا


----------

